# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Une conductrice de secours d'Uber inculpe dans un accident de conduite autonome de 2018 qui a tu une femme

## Stphane le calme

*Uber suspend son activit de voiture autonome aprs une collision mortelle aux tats-Unis,*
*suite  laquelle une pitonne a perdu la vie * 

Un vhicule autonome d'Uber a t impliqu dans un accident qui a cot la vie  une pitonne lundi aux tats-Unis, a indiqu l'entreprise, qui a dcid dans la foule de suspendre son programme de circulation de voitures sans conducteur  Phoenix,  Pittsburgh,  San Francisco et  Toronto. Lentreprise a assur quil sagit l dune procdure standard.

L'accident s'est droul dans la ville de Tempe, en Arizona, o Uber fait rouler des voitures autonomes. Les autorits locales ont identifi la victime comme tant Elaine Herzberg, ge de 49 ans. Selon la police de Tempe, laccident  s'est produit pendant la nuit sur Mill Avenue juste au sud de Curry Rd . Herzberg poussait sa bicyclette de l'autre ct de la rue quand le vhicule Uber, qui se dirigeait vers le nord, la heurte.

Du ct dUber, lentreprise explique que  le vhicule tait en mode autonome lors de la collision, avec un oprateur derrire le volant  lorsquil a heurt  une femme qui traversait en dehors du passage clout . Celle-ci a t transporte  lhpital o elle est dcde, a prcis Uber.  Nous collaborons pleinement avec les autorits locales dans leur enqute , a encore dit le service de rservation de voitures avec chauffeur (VTC), qui na pas donn davantage de dtails.

Une enqute de la police est en cours. Le Conseil national de la scurit des transports, une agence indpendante du gouvernement amricain, est aussi mobilis.

Le PDG d'Uber, Dara Khosrowshahi, a galement reconnu l'incident sur Twitter:

 Des nouvelles incroyablement tristes de l'Arizona. Nous pensons  la famille de la victime pendant que nous travaillons avec les forces de l'ordre locales pour comprendre ce qui s'est pass , peut-on lire sur son message Twitter. 


Uber a commenc  tester des voitures autonomes  Tempe en fvrier 2017. La flotte de vhicules autonomes Volvos est arrive en Arizona aprs avoir t bannie des routes californiennes pour des raisons de scurit. Le gouverneur Doug Ducey avait vant l'Arizona comme tant un bon terrain d'essai, en disant  l'poque dans une dclaration crite,  l'Arizona accueille les voitures autonomes dUber  bras ouverts et  routes ouvertes.  

L'une des voitures autonomes a t implique dans un accident un mois plus tard, aprs qu'une voiture n'a pas cd la priorit au vhicule Uber et l'a heurte, ont indiqu les autorits. Aucune blessure grave n'a t signale dans cet accident.




Lpisode de la ville de Tempe devrait venir renforcer les interrogations quant  la scurit des voitures autonomes, dautant que lvnement de lundi nest pas le premier accident mortel impliquant un vhicule ayant des fonctions de ce type. Un automobiliste amricain dune quarantaine dannes avait trouv la mort en 2016 alors quil conduisait une berline Model S de Tesla quip dAutopilot, logiciel qui permet un certain nombre de manoeuvres sans lintervention du conducteur.

Le rgulateur des transports, le NTSB, avait estim que le systme tait en partie responsable de laccident et naurait pas d tre utilis sur la route o tait survenu laccident parce que celle-ci ntait pas adapte  cette technologie. La trop grande dpendance du conducteur  Autopilot  a entran un dsengagement prolong  ayant conduit  la collision, avait conclu le NTSB. Autopilot  nest pas une technologie de conduite autonome  et  les conducteurs doivent rester attentifs  tout moment pendant la conduite , avait plaid Tesla.

Source : ABC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Cette situation relance-t-elle le dbat sur la scurit des voitures autonomes et le degr de dpendance  la technologie ?

----------


## Cpt Anderson

Ca va etre l'embrouille pour dfinir les responsabilits maintenant. Qui va payer ?  ::calim2::

----------


## Invit

Le gars qui avait vol la technologie de Google pour Uber a d oublier un fichier de configuration...  ::aie::

----------


## Neckara

Il serait intressant de comparer le taux d'accidents des voitures autonomes avec celui des conducteurs.

Il ne faut pas que cela parte en panique morale en affirmant la dangerosit des voitures autonomes, sans chiffres pour appuyer cela. Il faut rappeler que le risque 0 n'existe pas, et mme avec un risque annuel ngligeable de 0.00000025, il y aura statistiquement 10 morts en France (40 millions de conducteurs).

Donc ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a quelques morts que la technologie est dangereuse, ou tout du moins, plus dangereuse qu'en son absence.


En l'absence de comparaisons pertinentes, il n'est pour le moment pas possible de conclure.

----------


## Jon Shannow

J'espre que l'enqute arrivera a dtermine si l'accident aurait t vit si un humain avait conduit. Est-ce le comportement de la personne accidente qui est responsable de l'accident, ou est-ce vraiment une erreur de l'auto-pilote ?

----------


## Matthieu76

> Il serait intressant de comparer le taux d'accidents des voitures autonomes avec celui des conducteurs.
> 
> Il ne faut pas que cela parte en panique morale en affirmant la dangerosit des voitures autonomes, sans chiffres pour appuyer cela. Il faut rappeler que le risque 0 n'existe pas, et mme avec un risque annuel ngligeable de 0.00000025, il y aura statistiquement 10 morts en France (40 millions de conducteurs).
> 
> Donc ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a quelques morts que la technologie est dangereuse, ou tout du moins, plus dangereuse qu'en son absence.
> 
> En l'absence de comparaisons pertinentes, il n'est pour le moment pas possible de conclure.


Tu as 100% raison je vais tout  fait dans ton sens mais si j'ai d mal  comprendre comment un tel accident  pu arriver sachant que sur internet j'ai vue des projets "tudiants" sur la conduite autonome ou la voiture ne fessait aucune error, d'accord c'tait des simulations sur GTA mais bon ... Et puis a ne doit pas tre bien compliqu de foutre un capteur  ultrason et de faire piler la voiture s'il y a un obstacle devant.

J'espre que c'est plus une panne matrielle que logicielle.

----------


## Matthieu76

> Le gars qui avait vol la technologie de Google


Quand je vois des projets sur YouTube d'un mec seul qui fait rouler une voiture sur GTA avec de l'IA, je pense qu'ils n'ont rien vol  Google.

*Actuellement la conduite autonome est plus une bataille juridique que technologique.*

----------


## Dasoft

@Neckara Ce n'est pas comparable. Il faut bien penser que le nombre de vhicule autonome est quasi nul compar au reste du trafic et on ne peut pas valuer le pourcentage actuel d'accident de faon linaire suivant la valeur actuelle.
La courbe d'accident sera d'ailleurs de faon logarithmique au meilleur des cas et au pire exponentielle !

Au risque de faire bondir les aficionados de l'IA, un algorithme ne pourra jamais s'adapter de faon intelligente, il suit des logiques prprogramme par des humains qui ont des connaissances limits suivant un instant T. Il y a mme un prsident amricain qui ne croit toujours pas aux impacts de l'humain sur l'environnement, c'est vous dire qu'on loin d'tre prt  crer un IA crdible !  ::mouarf::

----------


## onilink_

@Matthieu76:
Oui enfin entre une simulation dans GTA et la ralit il y a un gouffre...

----------


## Invit

> Quand je vois des projets sur YouTube d'un mec seul qui fait rouler une voiture sur GTA avec de l'IA, je pense qu'ils n'ont rien vol  Google.
> 
> *Actuellement la conduite autonome est plus une bataille juridique que technologique.*


Hein ? Non mais c'est prouv le vol de donnes... Donc tu peux penser ce que tu veux...




> Lentreprise Uber a rcemment sign un accord amiable avec la socit Waymo, mettant ainsi fin  laction judiciaire lance par cette dernire  son encontre aprs quatre jours daudience. Selon une source proche du dossier, Uber aurait consenti  verser prs de 245 millions USD  la filiale dAlphabet spcialise dans les vhicules sans chauffeur et promis de ne pas utiliser les technologies que Waymo laccusait de lui avoir drobes.


Tu crois que tu paies autant quand tu vas gagner le procs ? (+ 0.34% de son capital)

https://www.developpez.com/actu/1871...x-entreprises/

Et GTA rpond lui aussi  un algorithme cre par des dveloppeurs, rien  voir avec une circulation d'tres humains...

----------


## benjani13

> Ca va etre l'embrouille pour dfinir les responsabilits maintenant. Qui va payer ?


Je trouve qu'il y a trop d'effervescence sur ces accidents de voitures autonomes et assez peu de pragmatisme. Tant que les technos de conduite autonome n'auront pas t bien rodes il faudra les considrs comme un accessoire de conduite comme un rgulateur de vitesse, l'ABS, un radar de recule, etc. Le conducteur doit rester maitre de son vhicule (un peu comme un professeur d'auto cole qui freine  la place d'un lve inattentif) avec les responsabilits qui incombent. Maintenant la techno peut rellement faillir et entrainer un accident (un conducteur qui ne pourrait pas reprendre la main sur le vhicule, l'IA qui effectuerai une manuvre irrattrapable) et dans ce cas l le constructeur doit enquter et porter sa responsabilit, de la mme manire que les histoires de rgulateur de vitesse bloqus.




> Il serait intressant de comparer le taux d'accidents des voitures autonomes avec celui des conducteurs. [...]


Tout  fait. C'est difficile de se faire une opinion car on a rarement de dtails sur ces accidents pour comprendre la situation et les responsabilits (accident vitable par l'IA? vitable par un humain?).
Je me demande si les technos de conduite autonome sont capable d'anticiper certaines situations qui seraient vites grce  l'instinct humain ou bien par la comprhension des intentions des conducteurs et pitons. Par exemple diffrencier un piton attentif qui ne va surement pas traverser devant vous et un autre pas du tout attentif qui va surement dbouler (et donc anticiper en ralentissant au cas o).

----------


## Zirak

> J'espre que l'enqute arrivera a dtermine si l'accident aurait t vit si un humain avait conduit.


Cela doit tre trs compliqu, du simple fait que tout le monde n'a pas la mme conduite. Rien qu'en fonction de la vue et des rflexes de chacun, de son niveau d'attention, etc. etc.

Peut-tre que certains humains auraient pu viter l'accident, d'autres peut-tre que non.


(Et sans mme parler du fait que l'humain pourrait tre alcoolis ou drogu.)


De ce qui est dit dans la news, la personne dcde traversait en dehors des clous, donc mme avec un chauffeur humain, cela aurait dpendu de nombreux paramtres (attention, rflexes, visibilit, etc.).  ::?:

----------


## Invit

> Je trouve qu'il y a trop d'effervescence sur ces accidents de voitures autonomes et assez peu de pragmatisme.


C'est assez normal, notre socit fonctionne avec des "coupables", des assurances, un systme judiciaire, etc... toutes les morts sont analyss, contrls et a dans tous les domaines...

Donc laissez le "Tu par l'IA" et a s'arrte l, il faut rgler des problmes de socits, d'assurance, etc.. de tout un systme qui fonctionne sans IA...

Logique pour moi de se poser beaucoup de questions autour de l'IA en gnral, a permet justement de ne pas aller trop vite...  :;):

----------


## Matthieu76

> il suit des logiques prprogramme par des humains


Faux ! Les rseaux de neurones ne fonctionne pas comme a. Tu n'as pas du faire beaucoup d'IA pour dire ce genre de chose  ::D: 




> Oui enfin entre une simulation dans GTA et la ralit il y a un gouffre...


Pas tant que a au vu des sommes investi dans ce genre de projet, a reste de l'analyse d'image et de la prise de dcisions dans les 2 cas. 




> Hein ? Non mais c'est prouv le vol de donnes... Donc tu peux penser ce que tu veux...


Autant pour moi.

----------


## Mingolito

> lorsquil a heurt  une femme qui traversait en dehors du passage clout .


D'un certain point a peu tre pris comme comme une bonne chose, si cela peu motiver ces saloperies de pitons  respecter  les rgles  ::mrgreen:: 





 ::dehors::

----------


## Doksuri

ca ne sert a rien de faire du vent pour rien... mis a part qu'une voiture a percute un cycliste, on ne sait rien.
j'espere que la voiture avait des dash-cam :/

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> [...]
>  Cette situation relance-t-elle le dbat sur la scurit des voitures autonomes et le degr de dpendance  la technologie ?


Tu trouvera une publicit "pre et fils" sur la page youtube de volkswagen France ventant les mrites d'une technologie.

Moi aussi je suis impatient de connaitre les rvlations de l'enqute.
L'I.A. "volu" a surement les mmes dfaut que l'I.A. de base suivants les causes provoquant les dfaillances.

Distance de freinage par rapport  la vitesse du vhicule ? La personne me semble avoir t projet trs loin, l'tat du vlo lui est bien rvlateur selon la vido.

----------


## Anselme45

> Et puis a ne doit pas tre bien compliqu de foutre un capteur  ultrason et de faire piler la voiture s'il y a un obstacle devant.


Et bien justement tu as tout faux!

Il n'est pas besoin de philosopher sur le cas des voitures Uber ou Google aux USA. Il y a actuellement plusieurs tests de navettes autonomes (des petits bus permettant de transporter une dizaine de personnes) en Europe comme en France ou en Suisse... Et ils rencontrent tous le mme problme: La dtection des obstacles!

Les problmes rencontrs sont de 2 ordres:

1. Des obstacles qui n'ont pas t dtects (il y a eu plusieurs accidents en Europe, heureusement sans faire de victime... Peut-tre parce que ces navettes roulent au ralenti... 20 km/h max)

2. Des arrts de navettes intempestifs aprs dtection d'obstacles qui n'en sont pas: Des cartons placs au bord de la route le jour de ramassage par les service communaux, les flocons de neige, les toiles dploys devant les devantures de magasins, etc...

Eh oui... Lorsque l'on veut dployer ces vhicules autonomes dans la vraie vie (et pas uniquement dans les rues californiennes avec 365 jours de soleil/an), c'est la galre!

J'ai personnellement eu la chance de tester l'une de ces navettes dployes comme ligne de transport publique et j'ai t tmoin de la chose suivante: La navette autonome suit son trajet sans problme puis entre dans une rue commerante et l... C'est la fte: La navette commence  planter tous les 100 mtres avec le chauffeur (et oui, il y a de toute manire un chauffeur pour raison de scurit) qui finit par pter les plombs et reprend le contrle de la navette manuellement pour mener les passagers  bon port  ::D: 

Conclusion: La dtection des obstacles est extrmement dlicate... Soit tu es trop sensible et le vhicule autonome passe son temps  s'arrter, soit tu es moins sensible avec le risque d'craser la poussette de bb

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Cela doit tre trs compliqu, du simple fait que tout le monde n'a pas la mme conduite. Rien qu'en fonction de la vue et des rflexes de chacun, de son niveau d'attention, etc. etc.


Je pense qu'il y a des critres qui permettent d'valuer cela au mieux. C'est sr que si on prend des cas particuliers, on ne s'en sort pas.




> De ce qui est dit dans la news, la personne dcde traversait en dehors des clous, donc mme avec un chauffeur humain, cela aurait dpendu de nombreux paramtres (attention, rflexes, visibilit, etc.).


Le fait que le piton soit en dehors des clous, ne devrait pas tre un facteur d'accident. En France, par exemple, en tant que piton, tu es prioritaire que tu traverses sur les clous ou n'importe o. C'est le bon sens qui fait que les gens font attention en traversant (enfin en rgle gnrale  ::roll:: )

----------


## sergio_is_back

> @Neckara Ce n'est pas comparable. Il faut bien penser que le nombre de vhicule autonome est quasi nul compar au reste du trafic et on ne peut pas valuer le pourcentage actuel d'accident de faon linaire suivant la valeur actuelle.
> La courbe d'accident sera d'ailleurs de faon logarithmique au meilleur des cas et au pire exponentielle !


Je ne sais pas si les courbes seront ou pas exponentielles mais il faudra prendre en compte :

- L'interaction entre vhicules autonomes de plusieurs constructeurs, gnrations diffrentes, au comportement pas forcement
identiques, des vhicules non autonomes, des pitions, des cyclistes, etc... et sans doute beaucoup d'autres facteurs comme
la mto (pluie, vent, neige, verglas, orage de grle, etc... et parfois une combinaison de plusieurs facteurs), une mouette qui
chie sur le capteur. Pour avoir travaill sur des systmes embarqus avec capteurs, je sais que les capteurs peuvent tres pris 
en dfaut par facteurs extrieurs non prvisibles (la pluie pousse par le vent par exemple) c'est pour cela qu'il faut les multiplier...

- En plus un vhicule autonome suit des algorithmes (que ce soit de l'IA ou pas)  la base c'est du codage crit par des humains
et qui dit codage dit risque d'erreurs et de comportement non souhait.

- Reste aussi les responsabilit juridiques, en cas de ppin qui est responsable ? Le propritaire, le constructeur, les dveloppeurs,
les fabricants de capteurs (si l'un a confondu un parque-mtre avec ta grand-mre) ? Tout cela nous promet de belles batailles
juridiques dans les prochaines annes

----------


## Neckara

Ne pas oublier qu' me connaissance, certaines voitures autonomes rendent le contrle au conducteur en cas de situations "dangereuses" (?).

L'accident peut aussi survenir car n'tait pas vitable, qu'il tait trop tard au moment mme o la situation tait devenu dangereuse, ou que les manuvres d'vitement tait plus dangereuses que la situation actuelle.

Cela peut aussi venir d'un problme technique, e.g. problme sur un des capteurs, dangerosit de la situation mal value, situation non reconnue, etc. etc.


Sans information complmentaires, on ne peut que spculer.





> @Neckara Ce n'est pas comparable. Il faut bien penser que le nombre de vhicule autonome est quasi nul compar au reste du trafic [...]


C'est pour cela que je parle d'un taux.




> et on ne peut pas valuer le pourcentage actuel d'accident de faon linaire suivant la valeur actuelle.
> La courbe d'accident sera d'ailleurs de faon logarithmique au meilleur des cas et au pire exponentielle !


Pourquoi ?

 la limite on peut corriger les stats en regardant spcifiquement les accidents d'origine humaine sur les routes/res sur lesquelles sont effectus les tests (ou similaires ).





> Au risque de faire bondir les aficionados de l'IA, un algorithme ne pourra jamais s'adapter de faon intelligente, il suit des logiques prprogramme par des humains qui ont des connaissances limits suivant un instant T.


Pas vraiment, on va beaucoup utiliser des algorithmes d'apprentissages, e.g. du deep learning. Certes, cela se fera sur des situations connues avec des pondrations. Un peu de la mme manire dont pense un humain.

----------


## Neckara

> Je ne sais pas si les courbes seront ou pas exponentielles mais il faudra prendre en compte :


Tu fais des stats, tu n'as pas besoin de prendre en compte le moindre paramtres.

Tu considres juste que ce qui te ne prends pas en compte est alatoire.




> - En plus un vhicule autonome suit des algorithmes (que ce soit de l'IA ou pas)  la base c'est du codage crit par des humains
> et qui dit codage dit risque d'erreurs et de comportement non souhait.


Pas quand on utilise de l'apprentissage.

Ce n'est pas des "lignes de code" en tant que tel, mais des pondrations/classification.

----------


## Buffet_froid

> Il serait intressant de comparer le taux d'accidents des voitures autonomes avec celui des conducteurs.
> 
> Il ne faut pas que cela parte en panique morale en affirmant la dangerosit des voitures autonomes, sans chiffres pour appuyer cela. Il faut rappeler que le risque 0 n'existe pas, et mme avec un risque annuel ngligeable de 0.00000025, il y aura statistiquement 10 morts en France (40 millions de conducteurs).
> 
> Donc ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a quelques morts que la technologie est dangereuse, ou tout du moins, plus dangereuse qu'en son absence.


*Un seul mort* tu *par une machine* devrait mettre un terme dfinitif  ces dlires de vhicules automatiques !

Ce n'est pas un problme de justice (a c'est le point de vue anglo-saxon selon lequel on a le droit d'absolument tout faire du moment qu'on a les moyens de se payer des avocats).
C'est un principe philosophique de libre-arbitre.
Ce n'est pas parce qu'un humain est moins fiable qu'une machine qu'il faut remplacer les hommes par des robots.

Peut-tre qu'au bout de 10000 accidents par mois, les dingos de la Siliconne Valle commenceront  se montrer plus modestes et  freiner leurs ardeurs futuristes.

Je vous signale par ailleurs que des projets trs srieux de codification du droit des machines sont  luvre en ce moment mme.
Dans quelques annes vous serez considr comme agresseur et trait comme tel si vous dtriorez un automate.

----------


## Zirak

> *Un seul mort* tu *par une machine* devrait mettre un terme dfinitif  ces dlires de vhicules automatiques !


Si on supprime tout ce qui te une vie, on peut potentiellement interdire tous les vhicules, tous les objets , et supprimer tous les tres humains, ainsi que pas mal de choses que l'on trouve dans la nature (plantes / animaux, etc.)...





> Dans quelques annes vous serez considr comme agresseur et trait comme tel si vous dtriorez un automate.


Mais c'est dj le cas aujourd'hui pour les choses "inanimes"... 




> La destruction ou la dgradation dun bien appartenant  autrui, sauf en cas de dommages lgers, est punie de deux ans demprisonnement et 30 000 euros damende. Le vandalisme, c'est--dire tracer des inscriptions ou dessins sur une voiture, un mur ou les faades ddifices, sans aucune autorisation, est puni de 3750 euros accompagn de travaux dintrt gnraux (TIG). Il faut souligner que la tentative est punie des mmes peines que les actes accomplis.
> 
> La peine sera augmente dans les cas suivants : le bien dtrior est destin  lutilit publique ou  la dcoration publique (abris-bus par exemple) ; les actes dlictueux sont commis pour des motifs discriminatoires (appartenance racial, sexuelle ou autre) ; plusieurs personnes ont particip aux dtriorations ou les victimes sont des personnes vulnrables ; ldifice dtrior est un tablissement scolaire ;  Dans tous ces cas, la peine peut aller de 7500 euros et de TIG  cinq ans demprisonnement ans et 75 000 euros damende.
> 
> Il faut prciser que la peine augmente encore dun cran, ds lors que ldifice dgrad est un monument ou encore une dcouverte archologique. Elle est porte alors porte  sept ans demprisonnement et 100 000 euros damende.
> 
> Est aussi assimil  une dgradation ou une dtrioration, le fait doccuper un terrain appartenant  une commune et dy lire domicile mme temporairement. Cette infraction est punie de six mois demprisonnement et 3750 euros damende.
> 
> Dautre part, en plus des dgradations des biens, il faut distinguer les dgradations reprsentant un danger pour les personnes. Il sagit notamment du fait de provoquer un incendie ou une explosion au mpris des rgles de prudence et de scurit. Si cette infraction est involontaire, la sanction sera dun an demprisonnement et 15 000 euros damende. Si par contre, le non respect des rgles de prudence et de scurit est dlibr, alors la peine peut aller jusque trois ans demprisonnement et 45 000 euros damende.


Donc  moins de dgrader ton propre automate que tu auras pay, cette loi n'apportera pas grand chose de neuf, si jamais elle voit le jour.

----------


## SofEvans

> *Un seul mort* tu *par une machine* devrait mettre un terme dfinitif  ces dlires de vhicules automatiques !


Si tu savais le nombre dexprience "abominable" et de mort qu'a engendrer l'volution de la mdecine, dirais-tu que nous n'aurions jamais d persvrer ?

Oui je sais, l'volution d'une chose aussi fondamentale que la mdecine n'est pas comparable  un "luxe" tel que les vhicules automatiques, mais au final cela se rejoint un peu quand mme.
Si tout les vhicules taient automatiss de manire fiable, beaucoup de problme seraient rduit : pollution, embouteillage , accident ...

Sauf qu'avant d'en arriver  une automatisation fiable, il y a normment de progrs  faire dans beaucoup de secteur (meilleurs matriel (capteur/route ...) ? meilleur algorithme (vitesse raction/pertinence dcision ...) ? ... ).

Le fait qu'une personne ait perdu la vie est plus que regrettable, et ceci ne doit pas tre pass sous silence ou trait  la lgre, mais d'un autre ct il serait dommage de tout stopper  ce stade.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Si tu savais le nombre dexprience "abominable" et de mort qu'a engendrer l'volution de la mdecine, dirais-tu que nous n'aurions jamais d persvrer ?
> 
> Oui je sais, l'volution d'une chose aussi fondamentale que la mdecine n'est pas comparable  un "luxe" tel que les vhicules automatiques, mais au final cela se rejoint un peu quand mme.
> Si tout les vhicules taient automatiss de manire fiable, beaucoup de problme seraient rduit : pollution, embouteillage , accident ...
> 
> Sauf qu'avant d'en arriver  une automatisation fiable, il y a normment de progrs  faire dans beaucoup de secteur (meilleurs matriel (capteur/route ...) ? meilleur algorithme (vitesse raction/pertinence dcision ...) ? ... ).
> 
> Le fait qu'une personne ait perdu la vie est plus que regrettable, et ceci ne doit pas tre pass sous silence ou trait  la lgre, mais d'un autre ct il serait dommage de tout stopper  ce stade.


Globalement d'accord avec toi, mais j'avoue ne pas voir comment tu peux considrer ceci : "Si tout les vhicules taient automatiss de manire fiable, beaucoup de problme seraient rduit : pollution" ?
Les vhicules autonomes ne signifient pas moins polluants. J'ai rat quelque chose ?

----------


## Invit

Oui effectivement mais on associe souvent 100% autonome avec vhicule lectrique, du moins, les grands projets.
Ensuite, on part sur des modes "abonnement", etc... Du coup, potentiellement, moins de vhicules en nombres car  la demande.

Aprs, ce sont des avancs qui vont de pair mais non li forcment  l'IA. La socit volue en mme temps.

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Tu fais des stats, tu n'as pas besoin de prendre en compte le moindre paramtres.
> 
> Tu considres juste que ce qui te ne prends pas en compte est alatoire.


Nan, aujourd'hui on a quelques dizaines de vhicules qui voluent dans un environnement "prdtermin"  l'avance
sur ces parcours autoriss, on pourrait "presque" en dduire  l'avance le risque de collision. Suffit de connaitre le
trafic en temps et en heure sur le parcours et appliquer un modle statistique. 

Lorsque tu vas lcher un million de ces vhicules dans une mgalopole a change les donnes du problmes, sachant
que ces vhicules n'ont pas le comportement d'un vhicule conduit pas un humain et donc on ne peut pas leur
appliquer un modle statistique connu...

Tu prend Waze dont le but est d'viter les bouchons et des chercheurs viennent de montrer qui si 25% des
automobilistes suivent ses conseils cela cr des bouchons encore plus importants que sans Waze et qui sont
plus long  rsorber... Ce qui n'tait pas le but recherch 





> Pas quand on utilise de l'apprentissage.
> 
> Ce n'est pas des "lignes de code" en tant que tel, mais des pondrations/classification.


Beaucoup d'informations sont pr-traites avant d'tre enregistres dans les donnes d'apprentissage : les
capteurs ont besoin de seuillage, d'talonnage, etc... La majorit de ces "filtres" en amont sont gnralement
traits par des algos traditionnels et c'est ce rsultat qui est pondr/classifi (si l'talonnage du capteur est
pas bon, il peut dire l'inverse de ce qu'il voit en ralit)... 

"L'apprentissage" c'est aussi ralis  la base par du code (plus au moins malin)... Au bout du compte 
c'est un processeur qui excute des instructions dans un certain ordre -> cet ordre c'est le dveloppeur
qui l'a dfini au dpart mme si les donnes "apprises" vont influer ensuite sur l'ordre et le nombre des
instructions excutes... Mais l'on peut toujours tomber sur un biais.... L'histoire de l'informatique regorge
de "bugs" fabuleux non dtects au dpart.... et aux consquences pas forcment maitrises...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Globalement d'accord avec toi, mais j'avoue ne pas voir comment tu peux considrer ceci : "Si tout les vhicules taient automatiss de manire fiable, beaucoup de problme seraient rduit : pollution" ?
> Les vhicules autonomes ne signifient pas moins polluants. J'ai rat quelque chose ?


Circulation fluidifie par le pilotages des ia, moins "brutale" que les humains, plus cohrente et organise (surtout si on chapeaute a avec une IA de contrle de trafic), et tu as moyen de pas mal rduire les bouchons (et la pollution qui va avec). Mais bon, a reste loin d'tre idal.

----------


## Neckara

> Nan, aujourd'hui on a quelques dizaines de vhicules qui voluent dans un environnement "prdtermin"  l'avance sur ces parcours autoriss, on pourrait "presque" en dduire  l'avance le risque de collision. Suffit de connaitre le trafic en temps et en heure sur le parcours et appliquer un modle statistique.


Donc oui, tu sembles critiquer deux aspects :
un nombre de vhicule en test qui serait trop faible pour tablir des statistiques fiables ;les terrains de tests ne sont pas reprsentatifs de l'ensemble du domaine routier. 

Cependant, pour le premier aspect, ce n'est pas tant le nombre de vhicule que le nombre d'heures de tests qui est intressant.
Pour le second aspect, il ne faut pas confondre deux problmatiques :
dterminer si les voitures autonomes sont plus "sres" que les conducteurs sur tous types de routes ;dterminer si les voitures autonomes sont plus "sres" que les conducteurs sur les aires dans lesquelles elles sont exprimentes, et ainsi s'il faut ou non les interdire, suite  l'accident dont cette actualit fait rfrence. 





> Beaucoup d'informations sont pr-traites avant d'tre enregistres dans les donnes d'apprentissage : les capteurs ont besoin de seuillage, d'talonnage, etc... La majorit de ces "filtres" en amont sont gnralement traits par des algos traditionnels et c'est ce rsultat qui est pondr/classifi (si l'talonnage du capteur est pas bon, il peut dire l'inverse de ce qu'il voit en ralit)...


Plus qu'une erreur de code, j'appellerais cela des erreurs de mesures/acquisitions.




> "L'apprentissage" c'est aussi ralis  la base par du code (plus au moins malin)... Au bout du compte c'est un processeur qui excute des instructions dans un certain ordre -> cet ordre c'est le dveloppeurqui l'a dfini au dpart mme si les donnes "apprises" vont influer ensuite sur l'ordre et le nombre des instructions excutes... Mais l'on peut toujours tomber sur un biais.... L'histoire de l'informatique regorge de "bugs" fabuleux non dtects au dpart.... et aux consquences pas forcment maitrises...


Oui, mais l on parle gnralement d'utilisation de bibliothques, bien prouves, avec des algorithmes pas trop compliques, avec des possibilits de preuves mathmatiques, toussa.

Le problme se situe plus sur l'apprentissage que sur le code qui va permettre l'excution, sachant, que cela peut mme tre directement cbl (donc sans rel "code" derrire).


EDIT : Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'il y a une grande diffrence entre coder  la main des pages de codes, avec des boucles, des if, des else, etc. dans tous les sens, et juste filer ses donnes  son rseau de neurone.

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Plus qu'une erreur de code, j'appellerais cela des erreurs de mesures/acquisitions.


Je travaille avec un tas de priphrique d'acquisition divers dans l'industrie (codeurs, tlmtres, etc...) et je peux te garantir que
certains capteurs ont parfois des firmwares bugus et on ne s'en rend pas forcment compte tout de suite ou mme parfois
le SDK conu pour accder aux informations du capteur peut avoir des comportement non-voulus et l on n'est pas dans
l'erreur de mesure mais dans l'informatique pure et dure....

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Le chef de la police de Tempe a donn un commentaire sur l'analyse de l'incident impliquant une voiture autonome d'Uber,*
*et estime qu'Uber n'est probablement pas responsable  * 

Un vhicule autonome d'Uber a t impliqu dans un accident qui a cot la vie  une pitonne dans la nuit de dimanche  lundi aux tats-Unis, a indiqu l'entreprise, qui a dcid dans la foule de suspendre son programme de circulation de voitures sans conducteur  Phoenix,  Pittsburgh,  San Francisco et  Toronto. Lentreprise a assur quil sagit l dune procdure standard.

L'accident s'est droul dans la ville de Tempe, en Arizona, o Uber fait rouler des voitures autonomes. Les autorits locales ont identifi la victime comme tant Elaine Herzberg, ge de 49 ans. Selon la police de Tempe, laccident  s'est produit pendant la nuit sur Mill Avenue juste au sud de Curry Rd . Herzberg poussait sa bicyclette de l'autre ct de la rue quand le vhicule Uber, qui se dirigeait vers le nord, la heurte.

Du ct dUber, lentreprise explique que  le vhicule tait en mode autonome lors de la collision, avec un oprateur derrire le volant  lorsquil a heurt  une femme qui traversait en dehors du passage clout . Celle-ci a t transporte  lhpital o elle est dcde, a prcis Uber.  Nous collaborons pleinement avec les autorits locales dans leur enqute , a encore dit le service de rservation de voitures avec chauffeur (VTC), qui na pas donn davantage de dtails.

La police a fait les premires dclarations relatives  cette affaire. Selon Sylvia Moir, le chef de la police de Tempe au San Francisco Chronicle, Uber n'est probablement pas responsable de cet accident :

 Le conducteur a dit que tout sest pass en un clair, la personne a surgi devant eux , a dclar Sylvia Moir.  La premire chose qui lui a fait raliser la collision tait le bruit produit  limpact. 

Aprs avoir visionn la vido capte par le vhicule Uber, Moir a conclu qu'il  tait trs clair qu'il aurait t difficile d'viter cette collision dans n'importe quel mode (autonome ou humain) bas sur la faon dont elle est sortie de l'ombre jusque sur la chausse.  

Moir a ajout quil est  dangereux de traverser les routes dans les endroits sombres la nuit lorsque des passages pour pitons bien clairs sont disponibles.  

La police a dclar que le vhicule roulait  38 miles par heure (61 km/h) dans une zone limite  35 miles par heure (56 km/h), selon le Chronique - bien qu'en jetant un coup d'il sur Google Street View, une prise datant de juillet dernier montre une limite de vitesse de 45 miles par heure (72 km/h) le long de ce tronon de route.


Lors d'une confrence de presse lundi aprs-midi, Tempe Sgt. Ronald Elcock a dclar qu'il n'y avait aucun signe montrant que le vhicule a ralenti avant de frapper Herzberg.

Les commentaires de Moir sont videmment un signe prometteur pour Uber, mais ils ne reprsentent pas le dernier mot sur la tragdie. Des enquteurs du National Transportation Safety Board ont t envoys sur les lieux pour recueillir des preuves et procder  une valuation indpendante.

Et mme si Uber n'est pas lgalement en faute, les critiques peuvent demander si le vhicule aurait pu faire plus pour anticiper la possibilit que la femme puisse marcher devant le vhicule Uber et prendre les mesures appropries.

Source : SFC, Google Street View

----------


## Neckara

Mais le firmware fait parti du capteur.

Ce n'est pas un problme de ton code, mais de ton capteur, et en loccurrence, du firmware du capteur, c'est donc une erreur d'acquisition, des donnes que tu vas avoir en entre de ton code, qui va prendre la dcision.


Aprs, je n'ai pas dit que les erreurs de code n'existent pas, mais l, la problmatique est plus dans les erreurs d'apprentissages/dcision  partir des donnes fournies.
Sachant en plus que l'apprentissage pourrait mme tre capable de dtecter certaines erreurs d'acquisitions ou valeurs incohrentes.

----------


## RyzenOC

on peut facilement compter le nombre mort avec les vhicules autonomes mais il est difficile de compter le nombre de vie sauver.

Il y'aura toujours des morts sur la route, un piton qui traverse au mauvais endroit au mauvais moment, un rocher qui tombe au mauvais moment...

Mais en France (et je pense que c'est pareil aux USA) quand on sait que la majorit des morts et du  l'alcool et  la fatigue, je pense que les voitures autonomes vont pouvoir facilement sauver toute ces vies.
Comme pour les avions il faut comprendre les 1er bugs (qui sont tragique) mais cela vaut le cout je pense de persvrer. Les avions sont aujourd'hui le moyen de transport le plus fiable au monde merci aux "pionniers" morts pour nous permettre d'avoir les engins d'aujourd'hui. Et si j'exclue les avions civiles crasher  cause d'une bombe, d'un missile "perdu" ou d'un pilote fou cela fait encore davantage trs trs peu de mort par ans.

pour la prise de dcision de l'ia,  la question : faut t'il sauver le piton inconscient ou bien la voiture et ces passagers je pense que la question ne se pose pas : on sauve la voiture et les passager. Il est prfrable d'craser le piton que de quitter la route et aller dans le fausser.
Dans ce cas je pense que cve genre de cas ne devrait plus se reproduire (c'est facile de dtecter des formes de vie dans le noir), mais la situation peut se reproduire en ville un cycliste traverse dans un angle mort (mur d'un immeuble par exemple) a toute vitesse.

----------


## Invit

> Circulation fluidifie par le pilotages des ia, moins "brutale" que les humains, plus cohrente et organise (surtout si on chapeaute a avec une IA de contrle de trafic), et tu as moyen de pas mal rduire les bouchons (et la pollution qui va avec). Mais bon, a reste loin d'tre idal.


C'est certain, il y a d'innombrables pistes de mutualisation permettant de rduire l'empreinte environnementale de la bagnole:

- Partage de vhicule simplifi, y compris lorsqu'il n'est pas utilis par son propritaire = moindre production de vhicules, vite les allers retours, vhicule dj climatis, etc...
- Voiture allant rcuprer une course aux heures de faible circulation. 
- Voiture organisant l'agenda des utilisateurs en fonction de l'ensoleillement, privilgiant le rechargement des batteries en renouvelable plutt qu'en conventionnel.

Bref, toutes ces possibilits bases sur le net et ses rseaux sociaux qui expliquent justement lintrt de Google ou Uber pour le secteur. Cela implique tout de mme de rduire aussi l'empreinte des rseaux de donnes, datacenters et autres dchets lectroniques pour que lexprience soit vraiment "green".

Reste aussi  esprer que certains constructeurs historiques permettrons d'utiliser une voiture sans compte Google ou Facebook, sinon retour au vlo!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

> *Le chef de la police de Tempe a donn un commentaire sur l'analyse de l'incident impliquant une voiture autonome d'Uber,*
> *et estime qu'Uber n'est probablement pas responsable  *


Quand j'ai lu la news au dpart, j'ai pas pu m'empcher de me dire que vu le pays o a arrive, la personne aurait pu volontaire provoquer un accident histoire d'tre ddommag SAUF qu'elle n'aurait pas prvu d'y rester...
Et quand tu lis les derniers lments, mme les camras ne permettent pas de voir arriver la victime...

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Bref, toutes ces possibilits bases sur le net et ses rseaux sociaux qui expliquent justement lintrt de Google ou Uber pour le secteur.


Dans le cas d'Uber je pense pas que ce soit la scurit la premire motivation mais plutt le fait de ne pas dpendre d'un chauffeur humain, bref pas de rleurs,
pas de malades, pas besoin de les payer... Bref que du bonheur.... et des bnfices  la hausse...

Dans le cas de Google, c'est de contrler les passagers transports, les amener  consommer plus en exploitant leur position gographique au travers de
leur dplacement et en revendant l'info  ceux qui le dsirent sur le parcours... Bref tout connaitre de tout le monde et en tirer des bnfices aussi...

La promesse d'une meilleure scurit n'est dans les deux cas qu'une contrainte exige pour rendre ces projets "acceptables" par le grand public....

----------


## Doksuri

question bete... les voitures autonomes n'ont-elles pas des radars ? en quoi la luminosite influe ?

----------


## Uther

> Oui effectivement mais on associe souvent 100% autonome avec vhicule lectrique, du moins, les grands projets.
> Ensuite, on part sur des modes "abonnement", etc... Du coup, potentiellement, moins de vhicules en nombres car  la demande.


Je suis daccord qu'amliorer la mutualisation d'un vhicule peut tre un atout pour l'environnement. 

Par contre l'lectrique n'est pas plus propre : il ne fait que dporter la pollution au lieu de production de l'lectricit. En France, a veux dire que tu roules principalement au nuclaire, ce qui est bien niveau des gaz polluants et a effet de serre. Par contre a pose des problmes des dchets et de scurit. 
Mais dans la majorit des pays, le thermique est dominant. Et l avec la somme de toutes les pertes (production, transport de l'lectricit, chargement des batteries, moteur, ...) niveau mission de gaz polluants et effet de serres, c'est pire que le moteur classique qui consomme son essence sur place.




> question bete... les voitures autonomes n'ont-elles pas des radars ? en quoi la luminosite influe ?


a dpend des modles. En gnral elles combinent des donnes en provenance de plusieurs type de technologies dont des radars, mais aussi des camras classiques, donc sensibles a la luminosit.

----------


## Neckara

Sans aller jusqu'au mode de production de l'lectricit, j'ai cru comprendre que la production de la batterie tait trs polluante. Ainsi, mme si la voiture lectrique est peu polluante pendant son utilisation, elle part avec une "dette polluante" trs leve au dbut, bien suprieur que celle des voitures essences/diesel.

----------


## Itachiaurion

> Je suis daccord qu'amliorer la mutualisation d'un vhicule peut tre un atout pour l'environnement. 
> 
> Par contre l'lectrique n'est pas plus propre : il ne fait que dporter la pollution au lieu de production de l'lectricit. En France, a veux dire que tu roules a 75% au nuclaire. Dans la majorit des pays, le thermique est dominant et l avec la somme de toutes les pertes (production, transport de l'lectricit, chargement des batteries, moteur, ...) c'est plus producteur en polluants et gaz  effet de serres que le moteur classique a puissance quivalente.


La question se pose alors, que faire? On coupe tout? Je suppose que ce n'est pas non plus ton raisonnement, mais il faut se rendre a lvidence que la transitions cologique ne se fera ni sans douleur ni sans erreurs. De l a dire que c'est plus polluant je ne sais pas, le ptroles a quand mme laiss de bonne grosses tches d'encre indlbile dans l'histoire. Je sais qu'il y a des projets de vhicules a Hydrogne qui ne sont pas assez mis en avant, peut tre est-ce meilleur. Il ne faut pas non plus tomber dans le sophisme de la solution parfaite, les voitures lectriques ne sont pas LA rponse a ce problme, mais font office selon de moi de progrs par rapport au thermique. Le problme avec a tant principalement les batteries, et la production lectrique, qui pour la deuxime pourrais se rgler par une vritable volonts politique et conomique. Tout n'es pas que blanc ou que noir mais je n'apprend rien  personne ici.

----------


## Buffet_froid

> Mais c'est dj le cas aujourd'hui pour les choses "inanimes"... 
> 
> Donc  moins de dgrader ton propre automate que tu auras pay, cette loi n'apportera pas grand chose de neuf, si jamais elle voit le jour.


Je ne parle pas de vandalisme, relatif au droit du propritaire, mais de *droit des machines*.
http://www.lemonde.fr/sciences/artic...7_1650684.html



> Lide de donner des droits  une machine nest pas nouvelle. Kate Darling, du MIT, prne depuis 2013 la cration de *lois contre la maltraitance des robots*. Dans son tude sur l'extension des droits lgaux aux robots sociaux, elle fait le parallle entre un hypothtique droit des robots et les lois qui protgent les animaux.
> 
> Pas question toutefois de donner un droit  la vie aux machines : lide est de protger lutilisateur de la souffrance de limpression de faire souffrir son robot. L o Du Sautoy se dmarque, cest quand il sous-entend que les droits que nous donnerions aux machines seraient des droits humains, *car les machines, conscientes, souffriront vraiment un jour*. 
> 
> Ce serait aller plus loin que les lois de la robotique d'Asimov, et *crer une sorte de charte de droits et devoirs des robots, semblable aux Droits de lhomme*, comme limagine l'avocat Alain Bensoussan.


En gros, d'ici quelques annes, vous serez jug comme un criminel si vous cassez un automate.
Et rciproquement, un automate, du style de la voiture autonome tueuse de ces dernires heures, pourra tre jug en cas d'accident.
Absurde ?
Bah non, mon bon monsieur, c'est l'progrs, qu'on vous dit !!




> Si tu savais le nombre dexprience "abominable" et de mort qu'a engendrer l'volution de la mdecine, dirais-tu que nous n'aurions jamais d persvrer ?.
> 
> Sauf qu'avant d'en arriver  une automatisation fiable, il y a normment de progrs  faire dans beaucoup de secteur (meilleurs matriel (capteur/route ...) ? meilleur algorithme (vitesse raction/pertinence dcision ...) ? ... ).


Est-ce que a en vaut vraiment la peine ?
Est-ce que tous les progrs technologiques se valent et sont comparables ?
Est-ce que vous avez conscience que le niveau de rtroactivit, d'automatisation, de contrle, d'intelligence artificielle, est tel qu'il ne nous prpare rien d'autre qu'un monde  la _Minority Report_ o tout devra tre chiffr en permanence et en temps rel, o l'humain, considr comme un objet matriel parmi d'autres, aura de moins en moins de libert, et les machines, plus performantes et plus rentables, prendront de plus en plus de place ?




> Mais en France (et je pense que c'est pareil aux USA) quand on sait que la majorit des morts et du  l'alcool et  la fatigue, je pense que les voitures autonomes vont pouvoir facilement sauver toute ces vies.


C'est cela, oui.
Et ne pas conduire permet de sauver 100% des accidents de la route, garanti ! C'est encore mieux !
Vous apprendrez, jeune blanc-bec, que tout progrs technique apporte plus de problmes qu'il n'en rsout.
Jacques Ellul a trs bien dmontr ce principe, mais qui connat Jacques Ellul aujourd'hui,  l'heure de la "french' tech", des rzossiociaux et autres billeveses...




> Comme pour les avions il faut comprendre les 1er bugs (qui sont tragique) mais cela vaut le cout je pense de persvrer. Les avions sont aujourd'hui le moyen de transport le plus fiable au monde merci aux "pionniers" morts pour nous permettre d'avoir les engins d'aujourd'hui.


a n'a rien  voir :
- l'avion n'a quasiment aucun obstacle sur sa trajectoire
- son trajet est planifi plusieurs heures  l'avance par des experts 
- il est en permanence sous contrle, du dpart du terminal jusqu' son arrt au point d'arrive
- la maintenance technique du matriel est de plus en plus rigoureuse avec le temps, quasi-militaire aujourd'hui 
Le facteur alatoire est donc quasi-inexistant dans ce domaine, contrairement  la scurit routire, o ce dernier est dterminant.
Par ailleurs, les dfaillances ariennes ne sont pas dues  des "bugs" mais principalement  un matriel dfectueux ou  des conditions de vols trop difficiles.




> pour la prise de dcision de l'ia,  la question : faut t'il sauver le piton inconscient ou bien la voiture et ces passagers je pense que la question ne se pose pas : on sauve la voiture et les passager. Il est prfrable d'craser le piton que de quitter la route et aller dans le fausser.


Mon Dieu ce cynisme...  ::calim2::

----------


## RyzenOC

> C'est cela, oui.
> Et ne pas conduire permet de sauver 100% des accidents de la route, garanti ! C'est encore mieux !
> Vous apprendrez, jeune blanc-bec, que tout progrs technique apporte plus de problmes qu'il n'en rsout.
> Jacques Ellul a trs bien dmontr ce principe, mais qui connat Jacques Ellul aujourd'hui,  l'heure de la "french' tech", des rzossiociaux et autres billeveses...


Un conducteur qui dort ou qui a trop bu je pense sincrement que la voiture autonome peut lui sauver la vie, au mme titre que la ceinture ou l'airbag.
Mais de toute manire je vois pas ce que vous voulez dire dans votre commentaire de rageux... vous vouez retourner  l'age pierre ? la pierre c'est peut tre un trop gros progrs techniques pour vous...






> a n'a rien  voir :
> - l'avion n'a quasiment aucun obstacle sur sa trajectoire
> - son trajet est planifi plusieurs heures  l'avance par des experts 
> - il est en permanence sous contrle, du dpart du terminal jusqu' son arrt au point d'arrive
> - la maintenance technique du matriel est de plus en plus rigoureuse avec le temps, quasi-militaire aujourd'hui 
> Le facteur alatoire est donc quasi-inexistant dans ce domaine, contrairement  la scurit routire, o ce dernier est dterminant.
> Par ailleurs, les dfaillances ariennes ne sont pas dues  des "bugs" mais principalement  un matriel dfectueux ou  des conditions de vols trop difficiles.


l'avion vole dans des couloirs ariens sujet  des collisions avec d'autres appareils (cela ces dj produit mainte fois dans l'histoire), donc si il y'a des obstacles !
L'avion est parfaitement comparable  la voiture autonome  un degr de complexit moindre

Et sinon dans l'avion quasi tous est doubl pour justement pallier aux pannes matriel, si quelque chose lche un autre prend la relve.
Certains boeing ont une petite olienne de secours rtractable en cas de panne lectrique pour alimenter les systmes par exemple... plus dingue encore tu as le parachute du cirrus c'est un gros parachute pour les petits avions en cas de grosse panne.
Je pense que pour les voitures autonome se sera pareil a terme, certaines pice serons doubl. en faite c'est dj le cas l'ia utilise plusieurs capteurs pour avoir une information (radar, camra, donn open street map...)





> Mon Dieu ce cynisme...


Non c'est tre raliste. Qui accepterais de monter dans ce genre de vhicule si il privilgie la vie du piton que du conducteur ???
Les humains font tous pareil, une fois j'ai cras un renard en pleine nuit sur la national, je l'ai cras je suis pas all au foss et risqu ma vie. Sa aurait t un humain j'aurais eu le mme rflexe.


Buffet_froid  me semble etre un compte secondaire cre pour troller sur les forums politique.
Retourne sur ce forum troller les news du FN et de Melenchon.

----------


## SofEvans

> Globalement d'accord avec toi, mais j'avoue ne pas voir comment tu peux considrer ceci : "Si tout les vhicules taient automatiss de manire fiable, beaucoup de problme seraient rduit : pollution" ?
> Les vhicules autonomes ne signifient pas moins polluants. J'ai rat quelque chose ?


La rduction de la pollution se situerait  plusieurs niveaux, et il y en a pas mal qui ont dj t donn, mais je pensais plus  une utilisation plus efficiente de la voiture : Je vois beaucoup d'automobiliste en fond de 3eme a 3000 tr/m alors que passer la 4eme voir la 5eme (dpend des voitures, moi je peux tre en 5me  50 km/h pour 1200 tr/m) reduirait pas mal la pollution. Ensuite, si toutes les voitures sont autonomes, normalement plus de dpassement de vitesse. Les ralentisseurs perdront donc leurs seule utilit, et une tude avait montr que les ralentisseurs gnr pas mal de pollution aussi (poussire plaquette de frein avant, et grosse acclration aprs parce que le conducteur est vnre d'avoir d ralentir). Idem pour les feux rouges : dans la plupart des cas, il n'y aura plus vraiment de feux rouge mais le croisement sera en mode "cd le passage". Si la voiture ne s'arrte pas et ne redmarre pas, ca fait moins de pollution (bon, pour Paris, c'est mort hein ...).

C'tait plus sur cette aspect de la pollution car on pourrait directement le mettre en place si les voitures autonomes taient fiables.


Edit :




> Est-ce que a en vaut vraiment la peine ?
> Est-ce que tous les progrs technologiques se valent et sont comparables ?
> Est-ce que vous avez conscience que le niveau de rtroactivit, d'automatisation, de contrle, d'intelligence artificielle, est tel qu'il ne nous prpare rien d'autre qu'un monde  la _Minority Report_ o tout devra tre chiffr en permanence et en temps rel, o l'humain, considr comme un objet matriel parmi d'autres, aura de moins en moins de libert, et les machines, plus performantes et plus rentables, prendront de plus en plus de place ?


Est-ce que a en vaut vraiment la peine ? Comment le savoir ? Comment pourrait-on savoir si une technologie X ou Y en vaut la peine ou non ?
C'est comme beaucoup de chose : des gens mettent leurs temps, leurs savoir, de l'argent, de la persverence [etc etc] dans un sujet et il peut en ressortir quelque chose.
Ce seront les humains, via l'usage qu'il en feront, qui permettront de savoir si a en valait la peine.

Est-ce que tous les progrs technologiques se valent et sont comparables ?
Non, tout les progrs technologique ne se valent pas. Cependant, ce n'est pas parce qu'un progrs X vaut moins qu'un progrs Y que cela veut dire qu'il ne vaut rien.
C'est comme dire que Paul et plus petit qu'Olivier, et en dduire que Paul est petit. Si Paul fait 1,85m, je pense qu'on peut dire que Paul n'est pas petit.
Pour moi, tout les progrs technologique valent quelque chose (et en plus, cela peut varier dans le temps quand une technologie X bnficie des avanc d'une technologie Y).

Pour la partie sur Minority Report, c'est un scnario possible en effet. Il est clair qu'on arrive  une charnire dans l'histoire de la civilisation humaine, et la direction que l'on va prendre est aussi floue qu'elle est vaste : 
Est-ce qu'on va finir par fliquer tout les gens, leurs implanter une puce et continuer dans un systme semblable  celui actuelle (Minority Report), ou bien tout cela va s'crouler car lautomatisation aura remplac tellement d'emploi qu'avoir plus de 80% de la population au chmage ne rime  rien et qu'un revenu universel de base sera mit en place ?
Est-ce qu'on va ragir trop tard aux consquences des actions mens par l'homme sur la plante ces dernires dcennie, et que la plante sera devenu tellement inhospitalire que survivre  la surface sera un luxe que peu de gens auront ? (plus de ressource, climat drgl, expansion dsert etc etc).

----------


## Uther

> La question se pose alors, que faire? On coupe tout? Je suppose que ce n'est pas non plus ton raisonnement, mais il faut se rendre a lvidence que la transitions cologique ne se fera ni sans douleur ni sans erreurs. De l a dire que c'est plus polluant je ne sais pas, le ptroles a quand mme laiss de bonne grosses tches d'encre indlbile dans l'histoire.


Je ne dis pas qu'il ne faut rien faire, d'ailleurs je dis bien que la mutualisation rendue possible par l'automatisation du pilotage est peut-tre une piste de solution. Mais se contenter de transitioner du tout ptrole au tout lectrique n'est clairement pas une amlioration tant que l'on aura pas de meilleurs moyens de produire de l'lectricit. 




> Je sais qu'il y a des projets de vhicules a Hydrogne qui ne sont pas assez mis en avant, peut tre est-ce meilleur.


Si on n'en parle pas, c'est tout simplement que en l'tat actuel de la recherche, ce n'est pas encore prt, et a ne sera de toute faon pas une solution parfaite. L'hydrogne sera vraisemblablement produit par lectrolyse, donc avec de l'lectricit. Bref ce n'est qu'une alternative aux batteries pour stocker lnergie. On revient au problme de la production de l'lectricit qui est gnralement polluantante. 




> Il ne faut pas non plus tomber dans le sophisme de la solution parfaite, les voitures lectriques ne sont pas LA rponse a ce problme, mais font office selon de moi de progrs par rapport au thermique


Comme dj expliqu, dans la plupart des pays ou la production est majoritairement thermique, c'est factuellement un recul en matire d'mission de gaz polluant et a effet de serre. a amliore certes la qualit de l'air en ville, mais cette pollution est juste dlocalise, en pire au niveau des centrales. 
La France est certes une exception avec sa forte production d'lectricit nuclaire, mais les cologistes ne sont gnralement pas fan de nuclaire non plus.




> Le problme avec a tant principalement les batteries, et la production lectrique, qui pour la deuxime pourrais se rgler par une vritable volonts politique et conomique.


Le problme de la production lectrique est tout sauf simple a rgler, et ce n'est absolument pas qu'un problme de volont politique. Il n'y a juste actuellement aucune solution "propre" qui puisse couvrir notre consommation lectrique courante, alors si on y ajoute le transport ...
On peut certes anticiper des progrs dans le domaine qui changeront la donne, mais si a arrive, il y en a encore probablement pour des dizaine d'annes. Passer  l'lectrique alors que sa production est encore massivement thermique, ce n'est clairement pas un progrs cologique.

Le vrai point qui ferait la diffrence, a serait une rduction durable de notre consommation, mais a n'arrivera pas car a rclamerait une vraie prise de conscience collective et une remise en cause de nos mode de vie. On prfre croire que seules des dcisions politiques et techniques peuvent tout changer.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Je vois beaucoup d'automobiliste en fond de 3eme a 3000 tr/m alors que passer la 4eme voir la 5eme (dpend des voitures, moi je peux tre en 5me  50 km/h pour 1200 tr/m) reduirait pas mal la pollution.


Pour a, on a dj la boite automatique, il me semble. Suffirait de la rendre obligatoire,  la limite, si on veut limiter ces excs.

----------


## SofEvans

> Pour a, on a dj la boite automatique, il me semble. Suffirait de la rendre obligatoire,  la limite, si on veut limiter ces excs.


Ca dpend de quoi on parle : Il y a les vrai boites automatique, et il y a les boites pilot lectroniquement. C'est en gnral ces dernires que l'on retrouve, et je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est actuellement, mais j'ai conduit une citroen C4 picasso o il y avait une boite pilot lectroniquement, et lorsque jtais en mode manuel, la voiture narrtait pas de me dire de rtrograder (donc d'augmenter mes tr/mn) alors que rien ne le "justifier" (route plate, et pas envie de faire de grosse acclration). De plus, la boite automatique nempcheras pas quelqu'un d'appuyer a fond sur l'acclrateur, la boite automatique tant donc oblig de rester dans des haut tr/mn afin de donner l'acclration souhait.

Il y aurait donc beaucoup de progrs  faire sur ce point.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Mon dernier mot sera pour le prfixe auto, une *auto*mobile est bien un vhicule autonome. Autocar et autobus pour bientt autonome...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Buffet_froid

> Mais de toute manire je vois pas ce que vous voulez dire dans votre commentaire de rageux... vous vouez retourner  l'age pierre ? la pierre c'est peut tre un trop gros progrs techniques pour vous...


L'_ge de pierre_ c'est le point Godwin des dbats sur la technique.
On doit arrter de penser contre un chantage au dveloppement des avances technologiques.
Comme les partisans du tout-nuclaire qui nous renvoient systmatiquement  l'_clairage  la bougie_ ds qu'on aborde les problmatiques de dangerosit et des dchets lis  la production d'nergie nuclaire.

Encore une fois, ce n'est pas parce que les avances techniques ont contribu dans l'ensemble  plus de confort matriel (et seulement matriel) que toutes les avances techniques se valent et qu'il faut tout accepter sans broncher.
C'est comme quand j'entends d'anciens footballeurs qui trouvent l'arbitrage vido absolument dsastreux et absurde, mais qui se rsignent quand mme  dire qu'on ne pourra pas y chapper de peur de passer pour un vieux con ringard...




> l'avion vole dans des couloirs ariens sujet  des collisions avec d'autres appareils (cela ces dj produit mainte fois dans l'histoire), donc si il y'a des obstacles !
> Je pense que pour les voitures autonome se sera pareil a terme, certaines pice serons doubl. en faite c'est dj le cas l'ia utilise plusieurs capteurs pour avoir une information (radar, camra, donn open street map...)


Les couloirs ariens sont hyper larges, les collisions en vol sont rarissimes de nos jours.
30% des accidents ont lieu en phase de dcollage (2% de la dure du vol)
25% des accidents ont lieu en phase d'atterrissage (4% de la dure du vol)
12% des accidents ont lieu au sol (roulage, embarquement)
Le transport arien met en oeuvre un arsenal de prcautions, de calculs, d'aiguillages, d'expertise en temps rel, qui n'est simplement pas applicable pour le transport routier, parce qu'on ne compare pas une voiture 3 portes avec un A320 de 60 tonnes, ou alors on rinvente le chemin de fer...




> Buffet_froid  me semble etre un compte secondaire cre pour troller sur les forums politique.
> Retourne sur ce forum troller les news du FN et de Melenchon.


Avec des rfrences et un argumentaire infiniment plus solide que ceux de l'individu sus-cit, cette inversion accusatoire est une fake-news que les cyberdtectives du ministre de la Haine pourront constater et ainsi saisir le tribunal au besoin : vous vous expliquerez devant le juge !  ::P:

----------


## RyzenOC

> Les couloirs ariens sont hyper larges, les collisions en vol sont rarissimes de nos jours.
> 30% des accidents ont lieu en phase de dcollage (2% de la dure du vol)
> 25% des accidents ont lieu en phase d'atterrissage (4% de la dure du vol)
> 12% des accidents ont lieu au sol (roulage, embarquement)
> Le transport arien met en oeuvre un arsenal de prcautions, de calculs, d'aiguillages, d'expertise en temps rel, qui n'est simplement pas applicable pour le transport routier, parce qu'on ne compare pas une voiture 3 portes avec un A320 de 60 tonnes, ou alors on rinvente le chemin de fer...


La n'est pas la question, moi j'ai simplement dit que les voitures autonomes rduirons le nombres de mort sur la route, de combien je ne sais pas mais je pense d'au moins la moitie.

Donc selon vous, les voitures autonomes qui ont un temps de rflexe plus faible que l'humain et qui peuvent voire plus de chose (pas d'angle mort, radar qui peut voir au travers dobstacle...) ne pourrons pas rduire le nombre de mort chaque annes sur les routes ?
Que c'est trop compliqu techniquement pour que se soit ralisable ?

sans aller jusqu'au route de campagne partons sur les autoroute, quel est la diffrence entre un couloir arien/chemin fer et une autoroute par exemple ? Es rellement impossible de crer une IA capable de conduire sur autoroute ?
je parle des autoroute puisque ctait le terrain jeu privilgier des 1er prototypes de ces voitures.

----------


## Zirak

> Encore une fois, ce n'est pas parce que les avances techniques ont contribu dans l'ensemble  plus de confort matriel (*et seulement matriel*) que toutes les avances techniques se valent et qu'il faut tout accepter sans broncher.


Mme si je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fait de ne pas forcment tout accepter, on ne peut pas non plus tout remettre en cause car il y a un accident (qui plus est quand, dans le cas prsent, la technologie en question n'a pas l'air responsable). Aprs voil, je ne dis pas que les accidents ne comptent pas, et que l'on s'en moque, loin de moi cette ide, c'est bien videmment malheureux pour cette personne et sa famille. Mais il faut galement voir  un peu plus long terme, si une telle technologie, une fois fonctionnelle, permet d'viter les morts sur les routes  cause de l'alcool, du cannabis, des gens qui tlphonent, de ceux qui s'endorment au volant, etc, cela sauverait combien de vies par an ? 

Par contre, je ne suis pas d'accord sur le fait que cela n'ait apport que du confort matriel, (ou alors a dpend jusqu'o tu pousses ta dfinition du confort matriel ?), mais plusieurs avances ont aussi beaucoup rduit la pnibilit physique de plusieurs mtiers, et donc ont aussi eu un impact humain. 

De mme que l'on est en train de faire de grandes avances niveau gntique et mdical (nanotechnologie, etc). Tout cela ne se rsume pas  du confort matriel (enfin ce n'est que mon avis).

----------


## RyzenOC

> Mme si je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fait de ne pas forcment tout accepter, on ne peut pas non plus tout remettre en cause car il y a un accident (qui plus est quand, dans le cas prsent, la technologie en question n'a pas l'air responsable). Aprs voil, je ne dis pas que les accidents ne comptent pas, et que l'on s'en moque, loin de moi cette ide, c'est bien videmment malheureux pour cette personne et sa famille.


D'accord avec votre commentaire.

Mais la question la plus importante a ce poser :
Si il n'y avait pas de pilote automatique, l'accident aurait t'il pu tre vit ? au vue des circonstances dcrite dans l'article non.




> De mme que l'on est en train de faire de grandes avances niveau gntique et mdical (nanotechnologie, etc). Tout cela ne se rsume pas  du confort matriel (enfin ce n'est que mon avis).


oui, la mdecine est surement le meilleur exemple de ce qu'apporte les progrs techniques.

----------


## Matthieu76

> Conclusion: La dtection des obstacles est extrmement dlicate... Soit tu es trop sensible et le vhicule autonome passe son temps  s'arrter, soit tu es moins sensible avec le risque d'craser la poussette de bb


Je ne suis pas d'accord, juste les mecs se trane le cul, c'est tout ! Quand je vois que les meilleurs IA arrive  reconnatre 21 000 objets diffrents sur 14 millions d'images, tu vais pas me dire qu'elle arrive pas  diffrencier un carton d'un vlo, d'une poussette ou d'une personne. Aprs je ne dis pas que c'est facile mais comme je l'ai dit plus haut, au vu des sommes invertie...

----------


## Zirak

> Quand je vois que les meilleurs IA arrive  reconnatre 21 000 objets diffrents sur 14 millions d'images


En combien de temps ? Et sur des images fixes ou galement des vidos ? 

La on parle de diffrencier des objets potentiellement en mouvement, en quelques centimes / millimes de secondes, pour que le vhicule ait le temps de prendre une dcision en consquence et de l'appliquer.

----------


## Invit

C'est surtout qu'on mlange tous les prototypes diffrents de chaque socit ...

Le leader a l'air d'tre Google, du moins, par rapport  ses tests, etc... Est-ce que l'on trouve ce genre de problmes de dtections chez Waymo (justement) ?

En l'occurence, le vhicule n'a pas l'air d'tre le problme mais on sait de toute faon qu'Uber doit rattraper son retard par rapport aux concurrents...

----------


## Charvalos

> Je ne suis pas d'accord, juste les mecs se trane le cul, c'est tout ! Quand je vois que les meilleurs IA arrive  reconnatre 21 000 objets diffrents sur 14 millions d'images, tu vais pas me dire qu'elle arrive pas  diffrencier un carton d'un vlo, d'une poussette ou d'une personne. Aprs je ne dis pas que c'est facile mais comme je l'ai dit plus haut, au vu des sommes invertie...


Sauf que ces images, elles sont nettes et sans bavures ce qui n'est pas forcment le cas IRL notamment quand il fait mauvais temps et c'est surtout a, le gros problme actuellement.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> C'est surtout qu'on mlange tous les prototypes diffrents de chaque socit ...
> 
> Le leader a l'air d'tre Google, du moins, par rapport  ses tests, etc... Est-ce que l'on trouve ce genre de problmes de dtections chez Waymo ?


Waymo c'est Google.

----------


## Invit

> Waymo c'est Google.


Oui je sais  :;):  Je peux ajouter "justement" aprs Waymo  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> ...si une telle technologie, une fois fonctionnelle, permet d'viter les morts sur les routes  cause de l'alcool, du *cannabis*, des gens qui tlphonent, de ceux qui s'endorment au volant, etc, cela sauverait combien de vies par an ?


 ::nono::  Ouh : Le vilain ! Je te rappelle que le cannabis n'a aucun mauvais effet. Que c'est comme boire une tisane au tilleul !  ::twisted:: 

Dsol, j'ai pas pu m'empcher...  ::dehors::

----------


## Buffet_froid

> Je ne suis pas d'accord, juste les mecs se trane le cul, c'est tout ! Quand je vois que les meilleurs IA arrive  reconnatre 21 000 objets diffrents sur 14 millions d'images, tu vais pas me dire qu'elle arrive pas  diffrencier un carton d'un vlo, d'une poussette ou d'une personne.


Il faut bien comprendre qu'il ne s'agit pas seulement d'une problmatique technique, mais surtout philosophique et idologique.
Les voitures autonomes ne sont qu'une petite brique d'un difice bien plus vaste, qui est un projet de socit  grande chelle, base sur l'ingnierie sociale, le contrle et pilotage des donnes massives en temps rel, le puage des individus, la surveillance de masse, et surtout le transhumanisme.
De trs puissants mcnes (gentiment nomms "philanthropes") comme la fondation Rockefeller investissent beaucoup de moyens dans ces projets, ce n'est pas (que) pour les retombes conomiques.

----------


## Zirak

> Ouh : Le vilain ! Je te rappelle que le cannabis n'a aucun mauvais effet. Que c'est comme boire une tisane au tilleul ! 
> 
> Dsol, j'ai pas pu m'empcher...



Hahaha, j'en tais sr. Tu sais que je l'ai crit juste pour toi ? J'ai failli ne pas le mettre au dpart.  ::ptdr:: 


Mais comme a m'a fait rire, je te mets un pouce vert quand mme.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Sauf que ces images, elles sont nettes et sans bavures ce qui n'est pas forcment le cas IRL notamment quand il fait mauvais temps et c'est surtout a, le gros problme actuellement.


Et quand la camra de la voiture autonome est  contrejour, elle n'en avertit pas le systme, et ne voit pas l'obstacle, ce qui cause des accidents.
Il faudrait arrter de croire que plus de technologie est le remde  tous les maux et toutes les causes d'accident. En gnral, c'est le contraire tant que la technologie n'est pas mature.

Pour l'instant et ce que ne disent pas les constructeurs, c'est que le conducteur est oblig de reprendre la main trop rgulirement pour que les diffrents systme soient considrs comme fiables.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Hahaha, j'en tais sr. Tu sais que je l'ai crit juste pour toi ? J'ai failli ne pas le mettre au dpart. 
> 
> 
> Mais comme a m'a fait rire, je te mets un pouce vert quand mme.


 ::ptdr::  Telle la souris attire par le fromage, je me suis fait piger... Mais, j'tais mort de rire en le postant.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Uther

> L'_ge de pierre_ c'est le point Godwin des dbats sur la technique.
> On doit arrter de penser contre un chantage au dveloppement des avances technologiques.


Je serais d'accord en gnral, sauf que dans ton cas prcis, cette critique tait parfaitement adapte, vu que tu as tenu un discours idiot, en mode anti-progs en gnral, sans aucune nuance dans le propos.




> Il faut bien comprendre qu'il ne s'agit pas seulement d'une problmatique technique, mais surtout philosophique et idologique.
> Les voitures autonomes ne sont qu'une petite brique d'un difice bien plus vaste, qui est un projet de socit  grande chelle, base sur l'ingnierie sociale, le contrle et pilotage des donnes massives en temps rel, le puage des individus, la surveillance de masse, et surtout le transhumanisme.
> De trs puissants mcnes (gentiment nomms "philanthropes") comme la fondation Rockefeller investissent beaucoup de moyens dans ces projets, ce n'est pas (que) pour les retombes conomiques.


Encore un beau discours avec tous les ingrdients pour d'un bon roman dystopique comme il faut. Au nom de certains possible abus, tu rejettes le progrs en gnral. 
Le fichage des individus, n'a juste rien a voir avec la conduite automatise. L'un peut tout a fait avoir lieu sans l'autre.

----------


## narutobaka

bonjour,

La cause de l'incident parait quand mme bizarre, dans le noir  un coin d'immeuble?

Le vhicule autonome ne sont-ils pas quip de dtecteur infrarouge, permettant de dtecter et de prvoir les mouvements imprvisibles du vivant (mme  travers les murs ?) dans la zone ncessaire au freinage en fonction de la vitesse du vhicule?
En cas de doute le vhicule a la distance requise pour ralentir voir freiner et arrter le vhicule compltement afin d'viter l'accident.

En effet ils ont raison de stopper leur projet si ce paramtre n'est pas intgr dans leur mesure prventive pour viter un accident.

En tout cas un humain n'aurait trs certainement pas pu viter l'accident.

Mais les voitures autonomes bardes de capteur ne sont-elle pas censes combler ce manque et faire mieux qu'un humain?

cordialement,

----------


## Gecko

L'IA doit se limiter au code de la route c'est tout.

En aucun on doit dlguer des questions morales  l'IA simplement parce que quel que soit le choix il sera immoral pour une des deux parties impliques dans l'accident.

En soit les rgles de l'IA devraient se limiter  ces cas :

1) le vhicule est en tort et d'autres vies sont en jeu, quoi qu'il arrive c'est le vhicule et ventuellement ses passagers qui sont sacrifis

2) le vhicule est en tort mais peut viter tout types de dgts corporels, dans ce cas il le fait

3) le vhicule n'est pas en tort, des dgts corporels sont invitables des deux cts, il sacrifie les personnes en tort en essayant de minimiser les dgts humains tout en protgeant en priorit ses occupants

Que la personne sur la chausse soit consciente ou non n'est pas  prendre en compte. Tout comme le nombre de pitons distraits fauchs si le vhicule  un seul occupant de 95 ans.

----------


## Zirak

> (mme  travers les murs ?)


Je ne suis pas certains que cela aille jusque l, bonne question.





> En tout cas un humain n'aurait trs certainement pas pu viter l'accident.


Si c'tait invitable, pourquoi s'en prendre  cette technologie alors ? 





> Mais les voitures autonomes bardes de capteur ne sont-elle pas censes combler ce manque et faire mieux qu'un humain?


A terme oui, mais cela ne se fait pas par magie. Si ils font des essais en situation relle, c'est justement pour voir o cela en est et ce qui pourrait encore tre amlior. 

Faire tourner des voitures autonomes sur des circuits vides, c'est bien au dpart, mais si il n'y a jamais de mise en situation relle, cela ne progressera jamais.


De plus, il y avait un humain derrire le volant, qui pouvait reprendre le contrle  tout moment, il n'a pas viter l'accident non plus.

----------


## Xanadu

> Il est prfrable d'craser le piton que de quitter la route et aller dans le fausser.


Oh boy ! c'est qui est sr c'est que tu es dj dans le fauss  ::roll::

----------


## RyzenOC

> Oh boy ! c'est qui est sr c'est que tu es dj dans le fauss


tu cite un passage sans prendre le contexte...
je parlais d'une national la nuit donc  110km. Un type ou un animal qui traverse la route au mauvais moment il est impossible de l'viter ! et aller sur le bas cot  cette vitesse c'est se tuer.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Si c'tait invitable, pourquoi s'en prendre  cette technologie alors ?


Parce qu'il faut un coupble, voyons.

----------


## Uther

> Le vhicule autonome ne sont-ils pas quip de dtecteur infrarouge, permettant de dtecter et de prvoir les mouvements imprvisibles du vivant (mme  travers les murs ?)


a peut varier selon les voiture exprimentes, mais de ce que j'avais lu, les principaux capteurs sont gnralement des radars et des camras classiques, pas forcment infrarouge. Et l'infrarouge n'est de toute faon pas magique : il ne traverse pas les murs. De mme les radars servent a dtecter les obstacles, donc il utilisent des frquences qui sont en grande partie rflchies par ceux ci.




> En effet ils ont raison de stopper leur projet si ce paramtre n'est pas intgr dans leur mesure prventive pour viter un accident.


Je pense que un arrt provisoire est surtout ncessaire pour des raisons de dcence vis a vis des proches de la victime. Que l'on soit responsable ou non, continuer, comme si de rien n'tait, aurait t vu comme une manque de respect. Je ne doute pas que les exprimentations reprendront trs vite a moins qu'un problme fondamental n'ait t mis a jour, ce qui ne semble pas tre le cas.




> Mais les voitures autonomes bardes de capteur ne sont-elle pas censes combler ce manque et faire mieux qu'un humain?


Si l'apprentissage se rvle suffisamment bon, a sera peut-tre le cas a terme, mais on n'y est pas encore. De plus, vu quelles sont bases, comme les humains, sur un systme dapprentissage et non des rgles strictes formellement vrifiables, une IA ne sera jamais parfaite.

----------


## Buffet_froid

> Parce qu'il faut un coupble, voyons.


Pour des gens qui pensent que l'me n'existent pas et qui prennent l'tre humain comme un tas de viande muni d'un cerveau, c'est pas spcialement absurde de prendre une IA comme un objet pensant, donc d'tre capable de le sanctionner.




> pour la prise de dcision de l'ia,  la question : faut t'il sauver le piton inconscient ou bien la voiture et ces passagers je pense que la question ne se pose pas : on sauve la voiture et les passager. Il est prfrable d'craser le piton que de quitter la route et aller dans le fausser.


Et si on a 4 pitons sur la route et 2 personnes en voiture, on fait comment ?
Et si un freinage d'urgence mettait en danger les passagers du vhicule suiveur ? On freine ? On part dans le foss ? Et si on fauche un scooter en partant dans le foss ?
Et si 2 pitons sont reflts par un phnomne quelconque, l'IA fera-t-elle la diffrence ? 




> Encore un beau discours avec tous les ingrdients pour d'un bon roman dystopique comme il faut. Au nom de certains possible abus, tu rejettes le progrs en gnral. 
> Le fichage des individus, n'a juste rien a voir avec la conduite automatise. L'un peut tout a fait avoir lieu sans l'autre.


O ai-je rejet le progrs en gnral ?
Il est indiscutable que tous progrs technique pose plus de problmes qu'il n'en rsout. Aprs, si ces problmes sont matrisables et permettent de relancer l'conomie, ce n'est bien sr plus un obstacle.
Et ensuite, oui, la conduite automatise a  voir avec une gamme d'avances plus large : c'est ce que nous montre Google, avec ses voisins de la Silicon Valley, en surfant sur tout un panel de technologies de pointe, des lunettes connectes aux drones intelligents en passant par les nano-bio-technologies ; comme vous voyez, on n'est pas dans l'levage de poulet. Libre  vous d'approuver ou de critiquer, moi j'ai choisi mon camp et je suis  cheval sur mes principes.

----------


## Saverok

> Mais les voitures autonomes bardes de capteur ne sont-elle pas censes combler ce manque et faire mieux qu'un humain?


Rien ne prouve qu'un humain serait parvenu  viter la collision.
De plus, il existe des situations o quoiqu'il arrive, un accident est invitable et c'est un vrai casse tte pour le dveloppement des voitures autonomes.
==> https://www.lesfurets.com/assurance-...ent-inevitable

----------


## RyzenOC

> Et si on a 4 pitons sur la route et 2 personnes en voiture, on fait comment ?
> Et si un freinage d'urgence mettait en danger les passagers du vhicule suiveur ? On freine ? On part dans le foss ? Et si on fauche un scooter en partant dans le foss ?
> Et si 2 pitons sont reflts par un phnomne quelconque, l'IA fera-t-elle la diffrence ?


toi tu ferais quoi ? tu te sacrifie ou tu les crases ?

----------


## SofEvans

> Pour des gens qui pensent que l'me n'existent pas et qui prennent l'tre humain comme un tas de viande muni d'un cerveau, c'est pas spcialement absurde de prendre une IA comme un objet pensant, donc d'tre capable de le sanctionner.


C'est assez subtil comme tournure de phrase, mais on se rend quand mme compte que tu troll, donc dommage.
Dj, Il n'y a pas de lien entre "des gens qui pensent que l'me n'existent pas" et des gens "qui prennent l'tre humain comme un tas de viande muni d'un cerveau".
Retourne a dans tout les sens que tu veux, l'tre humain, c'est juste un sac de viande, plein de pisse et de merde, effectivement muni d'un cerveau (quoique ...).
L'existence thorique ou relle de l'me ne peut clipser ce fait. 

Maintenant, pour que "sanctionner une IA" ait du sens, il va falloir dmontrer que l'IA  un libre-arbitre (ce qui n'as probablement rien  voir avec l'me).
Bon courage !!!

----------


## Neckara

Sanctionner une IA

Vous voulez faire quoi pour la sanctionner ?
la mettre en prison ? Cela lui fait une belle jambelui donner une amende ? Et elle va chercher l'argent o ?lui faire faire des travaux d'intrts gnral ? Cela revient  punir le propritaire de l'objet en lui le rquisitionnant.


Ne pas oublier que mme si nous n'avons pas d'mes, nous avons une conscience. Nous nous reprsentons le rel au del de la simple connaissance du rel par le biais duquel nous prenons des dcisions. Je ne me contente pas de savoir qu'il y a un cran en face de moi, je le vois.

Pour faire une comparaison avec un ordinateur, sa conscience serait l'ensemble cran + clavier + humain. L'cran, le clavier et l'humain ne sont pas ncessaires au fonctionnement de l'ordinateur. L'cran va servir  reprsenter le contenu du bureau au del de la simple description de ce dernier. On ne va pas uniquement dire qu'une fentre est ouverte, on va l'afficher.  partir de cet affichage, l'humain va prendre une dcision et taper sur le clavier.

----------


## Uther

> O ai-je rejet le progrs *en gnral* ?
> Il est *indiscutable* que *tous* progrs technique pose plus de problmes qu'il n'en rsout.


Merci de rsumer en deux phrases le niveau de partialit et d'incohrence de votre jugement. Je n'ai pas deux heures a perdre a discuter avec des gens qui restent sur leur ides obtuses.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La police a diffus la vido de la collision du vhicule autonome d'Uber,*
*qui a caus la mort d'une pitonne dans la nuit de dimanche  * 

Un vhicule autonome d'Uber a t impliqu dans un accident qui a cot la vie  une pitonne dans la nuit de dimanche  lundi aux tats-Unis, a indiqu l'entreprise, qui a dcid dans la foule de suspendre son programme de circulation de voitures sans conducteur  Phoenix,  Pittsburgh,  San Francisco et  Toronto. Lentreprise a assur quil sagit l dune procdure standard.

L'accident s'est droul dans la ville de Tempe, en Arizona, o Uber fait rouler des voitures autonomes. Les autorits locales ont identifi la victime comme tant Elaine Herzberg, ge de 49 ans. Selon la police de Tempe, laccident  s'est produit pendant la nuit sur Mill Avenue juste au sud de Curry Rd . Herzberg poussait sa bicyclette de l'autre ct de la rue quand le vhicule Uber, qui se dirigeait vers le nord, la heurte.

Dans un premier temps, la police a fait une dclaration sur cette affaire. Selon Sylvia Moir, le chef de la police de Tempe au San Francisco Chronicle, Uber n'est probablement pas responsable de cet accident :  Le conducteur a dit que tout sest pass en un clair, la personne a surgi devant eux , a dclar Sylvia Moir.  La premire chose qui lui a fait raliser la collision tait le bruit produit  limpact. 

Cette fois-ci, la police a diffus la vido capte  lextrieur et  lintrieur du vhicule. Il faut prciser que le vhicule Uber fonctionnait en mode autonome lorsqu'il a percut Elaine Herzberg. Cette dernire a t transporte  l'hpital, o elle est dcde des suites de ses blessures, ce qui pourrait constituer la premire mort dun piton par une voiture autonome.  

La vido ne montre pas de faon concluante qui est en tort. La police de Tempe a d'abord rapport que Herzberg est apparu soudainement. Cependant, la squence vido semble la montrer quelques secondes avant la collision. Elle a galement montr que le conducteur du vhicule derrire le volant regardait la route par intermittence pendant que la voiture roulait.



*Attention: Cette vido montre une femme sur le point d'tre heurte par une voiture.*

La police de Tempe a t rejointe par le National Transportation Safety Board des tats-Unis et la National Highway Traffic Safety Administration dans l'enqute sur l'accident lundi. Les agences fdrales et locales examinent la vido, ainsi que le vhicule, le lieu de l'accident et toutes les donnes enregistres par le vhicule dans le cadre de l'enqute.

Uber coopre avec l'enqute.

 La vido est drangeante et dchirante  regarder, et nos penses continuent d'tre avec les proches d'Elaine , a dclar un porte-parole d'Uber dans un communiqu.  Nos voitures vont rester immobiles et nous allons aider les autorits locales, tatiques et fdrales de toutes les manires possibles.  

La police de Tempe a indiqu mardi que le dpartement n'a pas encore dtermin qui est responsable, malgr la dclaration prliminaire de son chef qui pense, aprs avoir regard la vido, quUber ne sera probablement pas responsable, principalement parce que Herzberg ne traversait pas la rue au passage pour pitons.

 Il est trs clair qu'il aurait t difficile d'viter cette collision dans n'importe quel mode (autopilote ou conduite manuelle)  cause de la faon dont elle est sortie de l'ombre pour apparatre sur la route , a dclar Moir au Chronicle.

Sur la base des rsultats de l'enqute, Uber pourrait faire face  des accusations criminelles. La police de Tempe soumettra ses conclusions au bureau du procureur du comt de Maricopa pour dterminer si des accusations criminelles sont justifies.


Source : Vido

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::   la lecture de cette vido, partagez-vous les conclusions prliminaires du chef de la police ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> bonjour,
> 
> La cause de l'incident parait quand mme bizarre, dans le noir  un coin d'immeuble?
> 
> Le vhicule autonome ne sont-ils pas quip de dtecteur infrarouge, permettant de dtecter et de prvoir les mouvements imprvisibles du vivant (mme  travers les murs ?) dans la zone ncessaire au freinage en fonction de la vitesse du vhicule?
> En cas de doute le vhicule a la distance requise pour ralentir voir freiner et arrter le vhicule compltement afin d'viter l'accident.
> 
> En effet ils ont raison de stopper leur projet si ce paramtre n'est pas intgr dans leur mesure prventive pour viter un accident.
> 
> ...


Ce que l'on sait aujourd'hui :

* la responsabilit de l'accident incombe probablement au cycliste qui a travers en dehors des passages autoriss
* si le vhicule tait quip de camras infrarouge ou de radars, ils n'ont pas fonctionns. Pourquoi ?
* le vhicule roulait a 5mph au dessus de la limite lgale, de nuit.. une conduite  risque. D'autant qu'un choc  cette vitesse n'offrait aucune chance de survie  un piton. Pourquoi ?
* le vhicule n'a fait aucune manuvre d'vitement ou de freinage, et a percut le cycliste de plein fouet. C'est l une grave faiblesse de ces systmes par rapport  un tre humain.

Je ne connais le droit de l'tat en question, mais pour moi la police peut pourchasser l'entreprise pour homicide involontaire.

----------


## JackIsJack

Une cycliste habille en noir, sans lumire, la nuit, traverse une route  2 voies, en dehors des passages, et sans regarder visiblement.

(...)

J'ai envie de dire 'Darwin awards'.

C'est le premier dcs par voiture autonome : coup de bol pour Uber que cet incident ne soit pas li  un bug, mais bien  une cause externe.

L'entreprise arrte son activit temporairement (et donc attire l'attention), cela permet  chacun de juger qu'elle n'est pas du tout en tort.

Et il ne faut pas se leurrer ; le transport en voiture (autonome ou pas) reste dangereux par dfinition. Il y aura des milliers de mort causs par des vhicules autonomes par an, qu'importe le configuration.

----------


## Zirak

> C
> * le vhicule n'a fait aucune manuvre d'vitement ou de freinage, et a percut le cycliste de plein fouet. C'est l une grave faiblesse de ces systmes par rapport  un tre humain.
> 
> Je ne connais le droit de l'tat en question, mais pour moi la police peut pourchasser l'entreprise pour homicide involontaire.


Et le pilote de la voiture (car il y avait un pilote), n'en a pas repris le contrle pour viter l'accident. Il faisait quoi, son sudoku sans regarder la route ? Pourquoi ne pas le poursuivre lui dans ce cas l ? Il est quand mme pay pour cela  la base. 

Quitte  aller sur ce chemin, autant aller au bout du raisonnement...

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Une cycliste habille en noir, sans lumire, la nuit, traverse une route  2 voies, en dehors des passages, et sans regarder visiblement.


Ca  n'excuse rien, je connais mal les diffrentes rgle du code de la route dans les diffrents tats amricains, mais en France le conducteur (il y en a un, on le voit ne pas
regarder la route juste avant la collision les yeux baisss sur je ne sais quoi) pourrait tre tenu pour responsable car le code de la route prcise que "le conducteur doit rester matre de son vhicule en toute circonstance"

Cela nempchera pas la famille de victime d'intenter une action judiciaire le cas chant j'imagine, surtout dans un pays aussi
procdurier (en matire judiciaire)...




> J'ai envie de dire 'Darwin awards'.


C'est vrai que c'est une mauvaise ide que de traverser dans ces conditions, mais c'est le propre de l'humain d'avoir des mauvaises ides...




> C'est le premier dcs par voiture autonome : coup de bol pour Uber que cet incident ne soit pas li  un bug, mais bien  une cause externe.


C'est peu tre un tt pour dire qu'il n'y a eu aucune dfaillance, la voiture ne semble faire aucune raction (encore que l'on ne voit pas
les feux stop) ce qui tendrait  dire qu'elle n'a rien dtecte du tout... Ou si le systme a dtect quelque il n'a pas su l'analyser ou
le temps de raction du systme a t trop long... Les ingnieurs vont de toute faon passer du temps pour analyser les enregistrements
du systme et analyser son comportement j'imagine.




> L'entreprise arrte son activit temporairement (et donc attire l'attention), cela permet  chacun de juger qu'elle n'est pas du tout en tort.


C'est de la communication.... 




> Et il ne faut pas se leurrer ; le transport en voiture (autonome ou pas) reste dangereux par dfinition. Il y aura des milliers de mort causs par des vhicules autonomes par an, qu'importe le configuration.


Effectivement, la perfection ne sera jamais de ce monde....

----------


## tontonnux

Bon... pour moi la vido n'apporte qu'un faible clairage sur la situation. Quiconque a dj fait une vido de nuit sait que ce que la camra capte n'est pas toujours conforme  ce que voit lil humain.

La premire chose qui me surprend (a a dj t relev plus haut), c'est de constater qu'il ne semble pas y avoir de systme de camra de nuit... en fait, a me semble tout bonnement impensable... Soit c'est une erreur majeur de design et il y a urgence  rendre obligatoire ce type d'quipement sur un vhicule autonome, soit il y en avait bien un mais qui tait dfectueux ( qui la responsabilit dans ce cas ?).

La seconde, c'est le comportement de "l'oprateur"... Mme de nuit, sur ligne droite, sur route claire (on voit bien un pylne sur le ct), j'ai du mal  croire qu'un il humain n'aurait pas pu voir la cycliste. D'ailleurs, plutt que de crier au Darwin Awards, peut-tre qu'on peut emmtre l'hypothse que si la personne a travers dans ces conditions, c'est qu'elle a jug que la situation n'tait pas aussi sombre que la vido semble le montrer.

Je ne souhaite pas faire dans la thorie du complot, mais j'espre vraiment que la socit n'a pas fourni la vido aprs avoir fait quelque rglages de luminosit / contraste...

Quoiqu'il en soit, tirer des conclusions sur base unique de cette vido me semble plutt compliqu.

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Le vhicule autonome ne sont-ils pas quip de dtecteur infrarouge, permettant de dtecter et de prvoir les mouvements imprvisibles du vivant (mme  travers les murs ?) dans la zone ncessaire au freinage en fonction de la vitesse du vhicule?


J'ai lu dans ce topic plusieurs personnes qui pense que les infrarouges passent  travers les murs... C'est compltement faux !

Les infrarouges c'est un rayonnement (comme la lumire)  une longueur juste un peu en dessous la lumire visible par tes yeux, certains CCD sont plus ou moins sensibles vers
le haut de cette bande de longueur d'ondes. Essaye la camra de ton smartphone avec une tlcommande infrarouge (TV, certaines chaines Hifi, etc...) et filme la led qui se trouve
sur ta tlcommande tout en appuyant sur les touches de celles-ci. Tu devrai voir sur ton smartphone une lueur grise apparatre comme sur cette photo :

https://www.google.fr/search?q=t%C3%...80aGfU7KB3Z8M:

Place ensuite une simple feuille de papier entre ton smartphone et la tlcommande et recommence l'exprience : tu ne verra quasiment plus rien ou une lueur beaucoup moins
intense. 

Explication : Comme tous les rayonnements l'infrarouge est arrt par de nombreux matriaux solides (ou mme liquides, gazeux), mme une vitre avec un traitement de surface spcifique
(les doubles vitrage anti-dperdition de chaleur) renvoient tout ou parti des infrarouges.... Alors qu'une voiture dtecte un piton cach derrire un mur.... On nage dans la SF l... mais bon je dis a, je dis rien...

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est le premier dcs par voiture autonome : coup de bol pour Uber que cet incident ne soit pas li  un bug, mais bien  une cause externe.


C'est au moins le 3me dcs caus par une voiture autonome.
Les rsultats de l'enqute n'ont pas t rendus public donc tu t'avances & l'entrepreneur peut-tre mis en cause. 




> Et le pilote de la voiture (car il y avait un pilote), n'en a pas repris le contrle pour viter l'accident. Il faisait quoi, son sudoku sans regarder la route ? Pourquoi ne pas le poursuivre lui dans ce cas l ? Il est quand mme pay pour cela  la base. 
> 
> Quitte  aller sur ce chemin, autant aller au bout du raisonnement...


La voiture tait en pilotage automatique, pas assistance  la conduite: soit le conducteur est responsable auquel cas il conduit et maintient constamment sa vigilance et le systme assiste, soit le systme conduit et le conducteur n'est pas responsable. car on ne peut pas lui demander de reprendre le contrle du vhicule en 100 ou 200ms.

Oui, aller sur quel chemin ? prcises ta pense.




> La seconde, c'est le comportement de "l'oprateur"... Mme de nuit, sur ligne droite, sur route claire (on voit bien un pylne sur le ct), j'ai du mal  croire qu'un il humain n'aurait pas pu voir la cycliste. D'ailleurs, plutt que de crier au Darwin Awards, peut-tre qu'on peut emmtre l'hypothse que si la personne a travers dans ces conditions, c'est qu'elle a jug que la situation n'tait pas aussi sombre que la vido semble le montrer.


Ou peut-tre que la victime a travers en jugeant qu'elle avait le temps, mais qu'elle a mal valu la situation vu que le vhicule tait justement en excs de vitesse. Vitesse difficile  valuer de nuit justement.
En tout cas cas, la camra interne du vhicule est en intensification de lumire... difficile de croire donc ce vhicule n'en soit pas quip pour la conduite. Mais si l'entreprise avait fournis ses images, on l'aurait immdiatement clou au pilori.

----------


## Dgamax

Que fait cette personne ici aussi v.v et en plus elle traverse dans une zone d'ombre entre 2 lampadaires... sans regarder, bon aprs c'est une volvo xc90, une hybride il se peut qu'elle soit en mode lectrique  ce moment mais quand mme, tu vois les phares en regardant sur les cts...

Ils vont surement rajouter un nouveau capteur (thermique?).
Je ne connais pas leur voiture autonome mais si on regarde une tesla, ils ont des capteurs vidos mais aussi des sonar/radar qui devrait dtecter cette personne de jour comme de nuit.
Cet accident aurait trs bien pu tre vit avec une voiture autonome mais peut tre pas avec un humain.
Aprs pour une ville aussi clair je pense que la zone d'ombre n'est pas aussi sombre, c'est surement du  la pitre qualit de la camra qui ne capte pas assez de lumire.

----------


## Chuck_Norris

En tout cas, traverser une route  deux voies, en pleine nuit, en-dehors de l'clairage public, sans avoir sa propre lumire et sans regarder la route pour voir si une voiture arrive (alors qu'une voiture s'entend ;  moins qu'il s'agisse d'un vhicule lectrique), c'est effectivement chercher  se faire percuter.

Il est surprenant que la voiture n'ait pas cherch  freiner  partir du moment o l'obstacle est devenu visible, mais de toute faon il est clair que mme si cela avait t le cas, l'accident aurait t mortel malgr tout.

En ce qui concerne l'oprateur, on ne peut pas non plus lui demander d'tre au mme niveau de vigilance que s'il conduisait lui-mme, sinon je ne vois absolument pas l'intrt d'une voiture autonome.

----------


## Buffet_froid

> Merci de rsumer en deux phrases le niveau de partialit et d'incohrence de votre jugement. Je n'ai pas deux heures a perdre a discuter avec des gens qui restent sur leur ides obtuses.


C'est une blague ? Qui est impartial ici ?
Moi non plus j'ai pas deux heures  perdre avec des gens qui n'ont aucune culture et qui ont peur de penser.
http://www.les-renseignements-genere...217-web-a5.pdf

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Les feux en mode croisement ou route ?
Mme des feux de brouillard n'aurait peut-tre pas suffit.
Pas de vision nocturne sur se modle de camra...

J'ai vue des faisceaux qui pourtant balais mais pas suffisamment loin par rapport  la vitesse maximale thorique du vhicule.

Toujours regarder  gauche et  droite avant de traverser. Bien valuer la distance, la vitesse et la faisabilit avant de traverser...
Ceci n'est pas un message de la scurit routire.

----------


## Zirak

> En ce qui concerne l'oprateur, on ne peut pas non plus lui demander d'tre au mme niveau de vigilance que s'il conduisait lui-mme, sinon je ne vois absolument pas l'intrt d'une voiture autonome.






> La voiture tait en pilotage automatique, pas assistance  la conduite: soit le conducteur est responsable auquel cas il conduit et maintient constamment sa vigilance et le systme assiste, soit le systme conduit et le conducteur n'est pas responsable. car on ne peut pas lui demander de reprendre le contrle du vhicule en 100 ou 200ms.



Sauf que le pilote est justement l pour a, pour reprendre le contrle en cas de problme mme si ce n'est pas lui qui conduit, sinon il ne sert strictement  rien... 

Comme je le disais, il n'est pas pay pour jouer au Sudoku pendant que la voiture roule toute seule, on parle ici de prototype en phase de tests en situation relle, bien sr que le pilote doit tre aussi attentif que si il conduisait lui-mme... 

Je comprendrais votre argument si on en tait au point o les voitures autonomes taient dmocratises, on pourrait effectivement dire que le conducteur n'a pas  s'inquiter de ce qui se passe, puisqu'elles sont la pour a, mais on n'en est pas l, tout ceci est de l'exprimentation pour le moment, ce n'est pas pleinement fonctionnel.

D'ailleurs il doit tre attentif en permanence, ne serait-ce que pour sa propre scurit  lui. Si le vhicule bug et fonce droit dans un mur ou un ravin, il ne va pas regarder la mort arriver et mourir comme un con, sous prtexte que la voiture est en mode pilotage automatique.  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

> D'ailleurs il doit tre attentif en permanence, ne serait-ce que pour sa propre scurit  lui. Si le vhicule bug et fonce droit dans un mur ou un ravin, il ne va pas regarder la mort arriver et mourir comme un con, sous prtexte que la voiture est en mode pilotage automatique.


Mais si ! Il sera mort pour la science !  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Matrix101

Bonjour  tous,

Pour moi c'est au contraire trs clair: vu la vitesse de la pitonne, que l'on ne voit certes pas  l'oeil nu sur la video, elle est, vu la largeur de la route, au moins 4s "visible" par un systme type radar/laser, avec un dplacement rgulier perpendiculaire  l'axe de la route.
Le systme a au minimum 4s pour ragir, et n'a strictement rien fait.  :8O:  Il aurait d dans le doute commencer par ralentir fortement puis tenter de l'viter en tournant sur sa gauche.
Accessoirement, tant de nuit avec clairage ambiant faible et route non protge, il aurait aussi d rouler _sous_ la vitesse limite et non au dessus.  ::weird:: 
Pour le moment, Uber est plus au niveau des camions autonomes du film "Logan" (le dernier "Wolverine") que d'un vhicule autonome digne de ce nom...  ::?: 

Le vhicule est indiscutablement en tort.
Soit il n'a pas de radar/laser (est-ce srieux??? les camras seules ne suffisent pas), soit ses systmes radar/laser sont dfectueux, soit le soft ou l'OS ne sont pas fiables.
J'espre que la famille va attaquer Uber et en tirer le maximum, a les forcera peut-tre  tre plus srieux avec leurs voitures autonomes...  ::nono::

----------


## tontonnux

Un lment trs intressant ici: https://spectrum.ieee.org/cars-that-...icycle-problem

La corrlation (pas ncessairement causalit) serait que la voiture n'a pas dtect la cycliste, justement  cause du vlo.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Alors qu'une voiture dtecte un piton cach derrire un mur.... On nage dans la SF l... mais bon je dis a, je dis rien...


Boarf, avec des Rayons X, on devrait y arriver. Bon, tous les morts de la route qu'on "conomisera" on les perdra en cancer si toutes les voitures en projettent  ::mouarf:: 

Concernant l'IR, ce n'est pas la seule techno "visuelle" (a reste des camras) qu'il existe. D'ailleurs l'IR est presque un peu trop puissante dans ce cas : les camras en gnral projettent les fameux rayon IR pour "clairer" la cible sans que la cible ne la voie. 
C'est bien, mais autant mettre des phares  la voiture. Oh wait...
De plus, des spot IR aveuglent les camras TV (les camras normales, les camras jour), ce qui dans un contexte de vhicule autonome dmocratis n'est vraiment pas souhaitable.
Il faudrait se reposer uniquement sur les IR renvoys naturellement par les sujets? Un sujet bien couvert pour l'Hiver sera invisible. Une poubelle au milieu de la route aussi...
Il existe des technos de camra dites IL (Infra-luminosit) dont les militaires sont friand vu qu'elles permettent de rester encore plus discret la nuit. Peut tre creuser l dedans?

Ce qu'on appelle radar ici et l, dans un cadre de voiture autonome sont en fait des "LIDAR", des lasers tournent en rond trs vite et mesurent les distances de tous les points qu'ils percutent. A partir de ce nuage de point, on fait du SLAM (Simultaneous Localisation And Mapping). Le plus long est de russir  tracer les droites entre les points pour qu'ils reprsentent la ralit. a demande une puissance folle est dans mon projet c'tait uniquement post trait.

C'est cette techno l qui aurait pu voir le cycliste. Mais les Lidar cotent la peau du cul. Sur le projet sur lequel je travaillais, on en avait un 4 broches  15k, et les rsultats taient relativement convainquant. Ceux utiliss par la google car ont 16 brochent et coutent 100k
Dans les prcdents accident de "voiture autonome tesla", il n'y avait tout simplement pas de Lidar (trop cher)

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Une chauve-souris ou un dauphin l'aurait probablement vit.
Une fois j'ai vue un aveugle faire du VTT sportif en fort...

Certain stylo que l'on connecte  un PC ont aussi un sonar.

Vous pensez que flash peut passer au travers d'un balayage de faisceaux ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Les feux en mode croisement ou route ?
> Mme des feux de brouillard n'aurait peut-tre pas suffit.
> Pas de vision nocturne sur se modle de camra...


Qu'en sais-tu  ? t'a la rfrence de camra utilise (de plus la camra qui filme l'extrieure
n'est l qu'a titre de complment  mon avis)




> J'ai vue des faisceaux qui pourtant balais mais pas suffisamment loin par rapport  la vitesse maximale thorique du vhicule.


T'a le permis au moins ? C'est des feux de croisement, porte 30m environ, faut pas se fier  la vido...
O t'a vu qu'on augmentait la porte de feux de croisement en fonction de la vitesse ???

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Une fois j'ai vue un aveugle faire du VTT sportif en fort...


Moi j'ai doubl Gilbert Montagn par la droite ce matin sur l'autoroute en venant au boulot

Il conduisait sur la voie de gauche avec la main gauche sur le mur de sparation....

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> T'a le permis au moins ? C'est des feux de croisement, porte 30m environ, faut pas se fier  la vido...
> O t'a vu qu'on augmentait la porte de feux de croisement en fonction de la vitesse ???


C'est juste le type de route, j'ai trouv que la visibilit n'tait pas fameuse...
Loin de moi de vouloir renvoyer la voiture au MINE. Ou mme incriminer le rseau routier US.
Et oui, j'ai mon permis et un bilan de sant tout les deux ans environs. Aucune contre indications  la conduite, ni mme de verre de correction visuelle.

Tu conduis dans un simulateur en mode cockpit sur un ou plusieurs cran ? de quelle taille ?

Sinon, tu devrais regard un peu plus la TV, documentaires et reportages, rester dans ta bulle ne te fait pas savoir ce qui existe et ce qui pourrai exister.
Le mal voyant en question met des sons avec sa bouche et coute avec ses oreilles le retour. Il est bien plus dou dans le cross que pas mal d'autre...

----------


## Gulien

La vido est vraiment chelou ... on voit les pieds apparatre d'un coup, la zone non-claire est extrmement sombre par rapport au reste, pourtant il y a un lampadaire pas loin, alors qu'au dbut de la vido il n'y a pas de lampadaire et on y voit mieux.

La zone est dgage, perso avec mes phares, sur une zone comme a, je vois une personne traverser et j'ai le temps de marrter !
Et encore plus autour de 65km/h !

Lorsqu'on voir les pieds de la personne apparatre, il y a entre 1 et 2 bandes blanches par terre,  mon avis moins de 50m.
La personne est dj sur la route, elle ne dboule pas de nul part.

Pour moi il y a clairement un problme de la part du vhicule. Et a sent le montage.

----------


## Cpt Anderson

Y'en a qui pour la diffusion d'une vido o l'on voit encore moins de chose se retrouvent au tribunal pour "incitation  la haine".  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## Invit

Qu'est-ce qu'il faut pas lire ici...  ::weird:: 

Entre les pros du pilotage qui  partir de cette courte squence savent que eux, ils auraient pu s'arrter...
Les autres avec les visions de camras, les technologies, etc... savent te dire que la voiture  dconner... Alors qu'ils ne connaissent quasiment rien de tout a (ni les technos utiliss, aucune info de plus que l'article...)
Les adeptes de la thorie du complot pour le bidonnage de la vido o rappelons le, la voiture est stopp et rest sur la route donc directement saisie par la police... (rappelons qu'on a pu avoir la  vido trs rapidement, et habituellement, on critique le manque de transparence des enqutes... En fait, on trouve tj qqchose...)
Les autres qui pensent que c'est le mme algorithme que pour un jeux vidos...

 :8O:

----------


## sergio_is_back

> C'est juste le type de route, j'ai trouv que la visibilit n'tait pas fameuse...


C'est plutt la qualit de la vido... L'oeil humain ne peroit pas les choses de la mme manire




> Tu conduis dans un simulateur en mode cockpit sur un ou plusieurs cran ? de quelle taille ?


Je conduit dans la vraie vie moi (auto et moto depuis 1987) ! 30000 km/an personnel et professionnel dans toute l'Europe... (Jamais eu l'occase de conduire aux states,
un collgue l'a fait et pour un petit excs de vitesse il a pris 400$ d'amende  rgler sur place !)




> Sinon, tu devrais regard un peu plus la TV, documentaires et reportages, rester dans ta bulle ne te fait pas savoir ce qui existe et ce qui pourrai exister.





> Le mal voyant en question met des sons avec sa bouche et coute avec ses oreilles le retour. Il est bien plus dou dans le cross que pas mal d'autre...


Si t'apprend  conduire en regardant la TV tu dois tre un TRES TRES TRES bon conducteur je n'en doute pas. Je prfre d'autres
activits que de rester sur mon canap  me branler devant des sries et des reportage  la noix, je prfre passer du temps avec
ma femme, mes gosses, mes amis, ma famille (plutt que de faire du simulateur)

Et j'ai l'impression que pour la conduite comme pour l'informatique t'es surtout ax sur la thorie moins sur la pratique !

----------


## ddoumeche

> Il est surprenant que la voiture n'ait pas cherch  freiner  partir du moment o l'obstacle est devenu visible, mais de toute faon il est clair que mme si cela avait t le cas, l'accident aurait t mortel malgr tout.


Je ne le pense pas, si le vhicule avait ragit correctement, sa distance d'arrt aurait t de 55 mtres. Or les phares portant  30m  gauche, la collision aurait eu lieu mais le piton n'aurait certainement pas t tu.






> Qu'est-ce qu'il faut pas lire ici... 
> 
> Entre les pros du pilotage qui  partir de cette courte squence savent que eux, ils auraient pu s'arrter...


Il y avait le temps d'viter l'obstacle, ou du moins de tenter de le faire. Encore faut-il avoir son permis et savoir conduire  minima videment.

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Une fois j'ai vue un aveugle faire du VTT sportif en fort...


Ca serait pas sur youtube (le cul bien enfonc dans ton canap moelleux) que t'a vu ton sportif aveugle ?

ici des fois : 



Le type est bien aveugle effectivement, mais il dispose d'un quipement adapt et mis au point par des
ingnieurs. metteurs et rcepteurs ultrasoniques et vibreurs dans les poignes du vlo qui signalent la proximit
d'obstacles...

C'est bien beau de regarder des documentaires encore faut-il pas s'endormir de devant !!!

Cela dit mme Ray Charles peut conduire une voiture, a dpend des conditions :

----------


## Invit

> Il y avait le temps d'viter l'obstacle, ou du moins de tenter de le faire. Encore faut-il avoir son permis et savoir conduire  minima videment.


Oui bah t'en sais rien...

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Je conduit dans la vraie vie moi (auto et moto depuis 1987) ! 30000 km/an personnel et professionnel dans toute l'Europe... (Jamais eu l'occase de conduire aux states,
> un collgue l'a fait et pour un petit excs de vitesse il a pris 400$ d'amende  rgler sur place !)
> [...]
> Si t'apprend  conduire en regardant la TV tu dois tre un TRES TRES TRES bon conducteur je n'en doute pas. [...]


Pas de voiture, que permis B, trs peu conduit.

Mon principale dfaut en conduite rel est la visibilit en angle mort. J'ai failli renvers un motard une fois, mais comme je suis doux avec le volant je l'ai vue apparaitre, nous avons eu un moment de questionnement, j'ai pas franchi la ligne discontinu et il a fil. j'tais dans une 307 grise lou par la personne assise sige passager.

Une autre fois c'tait  un rond point, assez trange, une deux voies qui devient un une voie pour ensuite brutalement devenir une deux voies... Failli emboutir une clio bleu avec une kangoo blanche (celle du passager), mais l'a encore, rien...
En sorti, sur deux voies, pas de priorit  droite, mais plutt  gauche. Donc vue l o je voulais aller j'tais mal positionn, ma faute, je l'avoue. Mais un rond point  deux voies dans un milieu urbain, il n'y a qu'a Paris de l'Arc de triomphe fait mieux... Et l'accs  cochon+ sur un voie rapide est bien la preuve que les routes en Guadeloupe ne sont pas fiable surtout avec un aussi grands nombres de voies d'acclration et dclration confondu. Je pense que des IA  cette endroit, comme les voiture lectrique n'ont pas beaucoup d'avenir, thanol, peut-tre.

J'ai voulu passer le permis D il y a peut, l'a encore, dans le test psychomoteur ils m'ont dit un dfaut de positionnement... je pense que c'tait le sige de bureau.

J'ai beaucoup jou avec des simulateurs, principalement Gran Turismo 5, les 24 h du MANS seul et en une fois (sans pause) au volant d'une indycar russi. Pourtant entre 22h et 4h du matin, pas de lumire (ou feux si tu prfre), heureusement que j'avais dj plusieurs tours d'avances sur le deuxime...
J'ai essayer avec des IA, la seule fois o elles ont t meilleurs que moi, c'est entre 22h et 4h du matin...
j'ai aussi fais un marathon de bires, une  deux bires par jours, midi et soir et quelques tours de pistes dans GT5 aprs pour voir. maintenant je sais quoi viter car certaines ne vont pas, des la premire gorg je peux dj pas conduire et le taux dalcoolmie n'est pas atteint.

J'ai pas pu essayer sous l'emprise de mdicaments comme ceux des hpitaux psychiatrique... dommage...




> Ca serait pas sur youtube (le cul bien enfonc dans ton canap moelleux) que t'a vu ton sportif aveugle ?


France TV Pluzz, l'appli.  ::ptdr::

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Oui bah t'en sais rien...


La fait est qu'il n'avait pas les yeux sur la route lorsque la personne a surgi devant....

Quand  savoir si il avait la distance suffisante pour s'arrter la vido n'est pas assez prcise sur ce point
mme si l'on voit le bas des jambes claires par le faisceau des feux de croisement (qui portent  une distance
de 30m environ) il est difficile d'en dduire la distance exacte  laquelle elle devenue visible dans ces
conditions (sans < 30m lorsqu'elle apparait sur la vido)

Quand  la voiture UBER elle est selon UBER quipe : 

- Multiples camras sur l'avant (dont des stroscopiques pour valuer les distances), l'arrire, etc...
- Radar 360
- Lidar sur le bouclier avant (dtections d'obstacles)

https://www.google.fr/search?client=...pT6PYuKCXO7UM:

J'ai peine  croire qu'aucune ne soit sensible  basse luminosit, ce ne doit sans pas tre le premier
trajet de nuit effectu par un de ces vhicules.... et que la porte du radar soit < 30m 

Le lidar tant un capteur par dfinition trs directif et orient vers l'avant il a pu tre pris en dfaut 
par la personne surgissant sur la gauche, c'est possible

----------


## ddoumeche

> Oui bah t'en sais rien...


J'ai mon permis depuis suffisamment longtemps pour le savoir, faisant  peine 15000km par an et ayant vit des dizaines de collisions avec toutes sortes d'obstacles: piton imprudent, petite vieilles, cyclistes, lapins, sangliers et j'en passe.
Mme une poussette.
Donc je sais parfaitement que j'aurais au moins tent d'viter l'obstacle, et ne serais pas rentr dedans de plein fouet comme un con.

Et toi ?




> Le lidar tant un capteur par dfinition trs directif et orient vers l'avant il a pu tre pris en dfaut 
> par la personne surgissant sur la gauche, c'est possible


Reste aussi l'hypothse du meurtre de sang froid par le vhicule, vu qu'il est trs orient. Il n'aimait peut-tre pas les noirs et l'a confondu, ou alors avait un grief contre les vagabonds. Vu que c'est une voiture de riche.

----------


## Invit

> La fait est qu'il n'avait pas les yeux sur la route lorsque la personne a surgi devant....
> 
> Quand  savoir si il avait la distance suffisante pour s'arrter la vido n'est pas assez prcise sur ce point
> mme si l'on voit le bas des jambes claires par le faisceau des feux de croisement (qui portent  une distance
> de 30m environ) il est difficile d'en dduire la distance exacte  laquelle elle devenue visible dans ces
> conditions (sans < 30m lorsqu'elle apparait sur la vido)


Oui mais c'est 2 choses diffrentes, la premire le bug technique, l'enqute nous le dira ... C'est possible, mais personne ici ne peut le conclure sur la base de cette vido...

Le 2me, dire qu'un tre humain aurait vit l'accident en se basant sur cette vido.... Bah non... L'homme qui est au volant, quel tait son rle ? Oui il n'est pas concentr, l'enqute nous dira tout a aussi...

Dj, on voit les jambes, ok ! Sauf que quand tu conduis, tu freines pas ds que tu vois quelque chose, tu analyses ce que c'est...
Personnellement, j'ai dj pu avoir sur ma route des objets sur la route et bien je ne me jette pas dans le fausse ou je ne pile pas... Pareil pour un animal...
Je ne vais pas risquer ma vie pour un sac poubelle sur la route...
Donc me dire, ouais on voit les jambes donc on freine bah il faut bien avoir analyser  quoi on a  faire... Comprendre que c'est des jambes au-del de voir quelque chose...
Du coup, a ajoute x temps par rapport au rflexe de piler ou tourner le volant...

Derrire, il faut s'attendre  croiser une personne  cet endroit. Quand tu es conducteur, que tu le veuilles ou non, ta conduite s'adapte selon la route car tu sais ce que tu es susceptible de croiser...
Si vous roulez en campagne (ou autre dpend des routes), on vous signale que vous pouvez croiser tel type d'animal... C'est pas pour rien.
L, en l'occurrence, tu ne peux pas t'attendre  croiser un vlo en plein milieu de la route dj...
Quand tu es sur une autoroute, tu te doutes que tu risque pas de tomber sur un piton (d'o les accidents souvent mortels et la dure de vie pour un piton sur cette route)

Conclusion, bah pour moi, non personne ne peut dire je lui aurai sauv la vie...  ::?: 




> J'ai mon permis depuis suffisamment longtemps pour le savoir, faisant  peine 15000km par an et ayant vit des dizaines de collisions avec toutes sortes d'obstacles: piton imprudent, petite vieilles, cyclistes, lapins, sangliers et j'en passe.
> Mme une poussette.
> Donc je sais parfaitement que j'aurais au moins tent d'viter l'obstacle, et ne serais pas rentr dedans de plein fouet comme un con.
> 
> Et toi ?


Bah non toujours pas, t'en sais rien tu n'y tais pas... Tu as dj vcu exactement la mme scne ? Vitesse excessive, alternance lumire et sombre, route de nuit, etc..

Moi quoi ? Je suis un conducteur qui fait plus de 15000km et oui j'ai vit des accidents comme n'importe quel conducteur...
Je vais te dire, j'ai dj subi sur une autoroute en plein jour un vlo tomb en plein milieu de la route alors que j'tais lanc  130km/h ! Et bien mme de jour, pour l'viter avec la circulation autour ainsi que la raction des diffrente personnes... Encore aujourd'hui, je me dis que j'aurai pu y rester dans un carambolage ... Et c'tait de jour, soleil, route sche... vu plus ou moins de loin selon les vhicules qui voulaient viter...

Donc encore une fois, non je ne juge pas cette scne de nuit...

----------


## Matthieu76

Quand je vois que des chercheurs universitaires arrivent  faire des IA qui font a, je me demande bien ce que fou Uber !

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Le 2me, dire qu'un tre humain aurait vit l'accident en se basant sur cette vido.... Bah non... L'homme qui est au volant, quel tait son rle ? Oui il n'est pas concentr, l'enqute nous dira tout a aussi...


J'ai pas dit qu'il aurait pu l'viter j'ai juste dit qu'il regardait pas la route.... C'est diffrent

----------


## Invit

> J'ai pas dit qu'il aurait pu l'viter j'ai juste dit qu'il regardait pas la route.... C'est diffrent


Oui je parlais en gnral sur le topic, pas spcialement toi mme si je te quote  :;): 

Mais oui on voit clairement qu'il n'est pas concentr, faudrait connatre son rle dans cette voiture, les commandes qu'il a ou pas, etc...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Bah non toujours pas, t'en sais rien tu n'y tais pas... Tu as dj vcu exactement la mme scne ? Vitesse excessive, alternance lumire et sombre, route de nuit, etc..
> 
> Moi quoi ? Je suis un conducteur qui fait plus de 15000km et oui j'ai vit des accidents comme n'importe quel conducteur...
> Je vais te dire, j'ai dj subi sur une autoroute en plein jour un vlo en plein milieu de la route lanc  130km/h ! Et bien mme de jour, pour l'viter avec la circulation autour ainsi que la raction des diffrente personnes... Encore aujourd'hui, je me dis que j'aurai pu y rester dans un carambolage ...
> 
> Donc encore une fois, non je ne juge pas cette scne de nuit...


Et donc tu ne vas pas au bout de ton histoire: as-tu tu ou mme heurt ton cycliste ?

Dj on ne roule pas de nuit en codes et au dessus de la vitesse lgale, car c'est un des meilleurs moyens d'avoir un accident, la preuve. En France, un juge condamnerait obligatoirement le conducteur  cause de la vitesse excessive.

Et on ne peux pas prtendre pas avoir le permis de conduire et se dire ensuite incapable de ragir en 2 secondes face  une situation de danger telle que celle-ci. Ce serait une absence de matrise du vhicule.
Tu peux contester mes dires, mais discutes-en au bistrot avec un spcialiste de la scurit routire, comme on peut en trouver dans les stage de rcupration de points, et tu verras ce qu'il te dit.

----------


## Neckara

Pour rappel : 




> La police a dclar que le vhicule roulait  38 miles par heure (61 km/h) dans une zone limite  35 miles par heure (56 km/h), selon le Chronique - bien qu'en jetant un coup d'il sur Google Street View, une prise datant de juillet dernier montre une limite de vitesse de 45 miles par heure (72 km/h) le long de ce tronon de route.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Quand je vois que des chercheurs universitaires arrivent  faire des IA qui font a, je me demande bien ce que fou Uber !


Et l'IA de tes chercheurs, l, elle a calcul a en combien de temps ? Parce que reconnaitre un humain sur une photo sans limite de temps, et reconnaitre un obstacle sur une trajectoire ET prvoir son dplacement en un millime de seconde, c'est pas pareil.

----------


## Zirak

> Quand je vois que des chercheurs universitaires arrivent  faire des IA qui font a, je me demande bien ce que fou Uber !


C'est surtout que cela n'a rien  voir...

Dj l'IA de tes universitaires, elle fait a en combien de temps ? 

Et il s'agit d'une image fixe, pas de donnes  analyser provenant de tout autour du vhicule en temps rel et en mouvement.

----------


## Invit

> Et donc tu ne vas pas au bout de ton histoire: as-tu tu ou mme heurt ton cycliste ?
> 
> Dj on ne roule pas de nuit en codes et au dessus de la vitesse lgale, car c'est un des meilleurs moyens d'avoir un accident, la preuve. En France, un juge condamnerait obligatoirement le conducteur  cause de la vitesse excessive.
> 
> Et on ne peux pas prtendre pas avoir le permis de conduire et se dire ensuite incapable de ragir en 2 secondes face  une situation de danger telle que celle-ci. Ce serait une absence de matrise du vhicule.
> Tu peux contester mes dires, mais discutes-en au bistrot avec un spcialiste de la scurit routire, comme on peut en trouver dans les stage de rcupration de points, et tu verras ce qu'il te dit.


J'ai pas compris ta dernire phrase, tu veux dire que les conducteurs qui perdent des points tous les mois et qui sont semi-alcooliques pensent comme toi ? ::weird:: 

Ne pas rouler de nuit "en codes" ?

Pour la vitesse lgale, Neckara a effectivement rappel un point important. Et mme si c'est avr, il ne s'agissait que de 5km/h, je me doute que si tu conduis vraiment, tu sais que tu n'es pas un criminel pour autant...

Non il n'y avait pas de cycliste sur une autoroute, juste un vlo... On a russi  passer, je pense que d'autres n'ont pas eu cette chance mais rien vu aux informations derrire...
Cet exemple montre juste qu'avec des conditions optimales, il peut tre trs difficile d'avoir le bon rflexe au bon moment... Et mme si cette fois l, j'ai eu de la chance, rien ne dit que les 3 prochaines fois, j'aurai le mme rflexe au bon moment...

Si tu connais exactement ton temps de raction et bien effectivement, tu dois tre une expert !  :;): 
C'est bien beau de regarder cette vido et de juger, tu oublies un facteur important, tu t'attends  voir quelque chose traverser la route... Quand tu conduis, tu es concentr mais tu n'es pas dans une attitude o un objet va traverser ta route dans le prochain km car on te l'a dit...
L, je dis pas qu'aprs une analyse plus ou moins rapide je n'aurai pas boug le volant pour viter... Mais en l'tat, si on me demande mon avis avec le peu d'lments que j'ai, je pense qu'un tre humain bon conducteur aurait frein et tourn un peu le volant au dernier moment et que la personne serait morte pareil... Juste que le point d'impact n'aurait pas t le mme, mais a,  aucun moment je ne peux en tre sr...

En fait, tu me fais penser  quelqu'un qui regarde le football  la TV, y'a penalty ou pas, l'arbitre prend sa dcision en temps rel, sur l'action, avec la fatigue, etc... Et toi, tu es dans ton canap et tu le juges aprs avoir vu les 300 ralentis o on voit bien qu'il est nul, y'avait pas faute...  ::?:

----------


## Matthieu76

> Et l'IA de tes chercheurs, l, elle a calcul a en combien de temps ? Parce que reconnaitre un humain sur une photo sans limite de temps, et reconnaitre un obstacle sur une trajectoire ET prvoir son dplacement en un millime de seconde, c'est pas pareil.


Bah le temps de reconnaissance est rapide, moins d'une 1s. C'est lapprentissage qui est trs trs long.

----------


## Zirak

> Bah le temps de reconnaissance est rapide, moins d'une 1s. C'est lapprentissage qui est trs trs long.


Ca tombe bien, les vhicules autonomes, *sont en cours d'apprentissage*, pour des problmes beaucoup plus complexes qu'une image fixe...

----------


## AoCannaille

> Et l'IA de tes chercheurs, l, elle a calcul a en combien de temps ?


Sur un projet de surveillance il y  4 ans, on reconnaissait a la vole (dcalage ngligeable avec le live) des lments mouvements dans une vidos et on savait les tracker (savoir que d'une image sur l'autre il s'agit de la mme chose alors que la camra ou le sujet se dplacent). On tait capable de catgoriser Humains, groupes d'humains et vhicules.
Clairement la catgorisation tait pas top, par contre la reconnaissance tait systmatique... L'humain pouvait tre confondu avec une voiture (1 fois sur 4 environ), mais tait repr.

Tout a avec du matos "dpos", c'est  dire une unit de calcul sur batterie qui tait de fait une sorte de tour de PC tanche avec un Atom moisi dedans, 1Go de ram et pas de GPU. (L'objectif tait de pouvoir tenir 1 semaine sur batterie, on tenait 2 jours  ::aie:: )

J'imagine mme pas ce qu'on peut faire aujourd'hui en embarqu sans contrainte dlectricit...

----------


## ddoumeche

> J'ai pas compris ta dernire phrase, tu veux dire que les conducteurs qui perdent des points tous les mois et qui sont semi-alcooliques pensent comme toi ?
> 
> Ne pas rouler de nuit "en codes" ?
> 
> Pour la vitesse lgale, Neckara a effectivement rappel un point important. Et mme si c'est avr, il ne s'agissait que de 5km/h, je me doute que si tu conduis vraiment, tu sais que tu n'es pas un criminel pour autant...
> 
> Non il n'y avait pas de cycliste sur une autoroute, juste un vlo... On a russi  passer, je pense que d'autres n'ont pas eu cette chance mais rien vu aux informations derrire...
> Cet exemple montre juste qu'avec des conditions optimales, il peut tre trs difficile d'avoir le bon rflexe au bon moment... Et mme si cette fois l, j'ai eu de la chance, rien ne dit que les 3 prochaines fois, j'aurai le mme rflexe au bon moment...
> 
> ...


Et donc rouler sur un vlo abandonn sur l'autoroute, obstacle au ras du sol que l'on voit  la dernire seconde,  quelque chose  voir avec le fait de percuter un piton ?

Je te dis d'en discuter avec un spcialiste de la scurit, et quel meilleur endroit pour cela que le bistrot. Qui t'a dit de prendre la voiture aprs ?
En outre, les stages de rcupration de points ne sont pas remplis de "semi alcooliques" comme tu dis (terme mprisant par ailleurs), les retraits de permis pour cause d'alcoolmie ne reprsentant qu'un tiers des cas.

Et si si la police dclare que la vitesse tait limit  35 milles  l'heure  cet endroit, elle sait trs certainement de quoi elle parle. Et ces 5km/h font justement ce qui en fait un criminel.
Et je rpte qu'en France, renverser un piton en roulant au dessus de la vitesse lgale, signifie *obligatoirement* une condamnation pour homicide involontaire donc  de la prison ferme.

Il n'est cependant pas ncessaire d'tre un expert pour voir que 
1/ tu vas accorder plus de prsomption d'innocence  ton systme qu'on en accorderait  un conducteur humain
2/ tu ne connais pas tes distances de scurit 
3/ tu ne connais pas tes temps de raction
4/ tu te dis incapable de faire une manuvre d'vitement 
5/ en plus de sous-entendre ne pas avoir la matrise de ton vhicule

Donc tu me fait penser  un danger public, le genre qu'on n'aimerait pas croiser de nuit, ou mme croiser tout court quand on fait son footing.
Tu n'as pas besoin de discuter avec un expert en scurit routire, mais carrment de passer un stage de rcupration de points. Voir un stage centaure de formation  la scurit routire, peut-tre mme de repasser ton code.

Et j'ai effectivement visionn une demi-douzaine de fois la vido de l'accident avant d'en tirer une conclusion. Ce que n'importe qui aurait fait. Car il ne s'agit pas de foot l, mais de vie humaine et de responsabilit civile.

----------


## Invit

> Et donc rouler sur un vlo abandonn sur l'autoroute, obstacle au ras du sol que l'on voit  la dernire seconde,  quelque chose  voir avec le fait de percuter un piton ?


Mais tu sais lire ou pas ? Je te parle d'vitement en cas d'objets, de personnes ou autres sur la route... Mme en condition optimale et de jour, cela peut tre difficile... L, c'est de nuit !! Dans le noir... Tu as vraiment regard cette vido ?




> Je te dis d'en discuter avec un spcialiste de la scurit, et quel meilleur endroit pour cela que le bistrot. Qui t'a dit de prendre la voiture aprs ?
> En outre, les stages de rcupration de points ne sont pas remplis de "semi alcooliques" comme tu dis (terme mprisant par ailleurs), les retraits de permis pour cause d'alcoolmie ne reprsentant qu'un tiers des cas.


Mais de quoi tu parles ? C'tait pas une blague rat en fait ? C'est quoi tes experts qui sont dans les bistrots ?  ::weird:: 
Les semi-alcooliques, ce sont les gars que tu trouves au bistrot tous les jours oui... C'est toi qui parle des bistrots je le rappelle...Fais un effort...




> Et si si la police dclare que la vitesse tait limit  35 milles  l'heure  cet endroit, elle sait trs certainement de quoi elle parle. Et ces 5km/h font justement ce qui en fait un criminel.
> Et je rpte qu'en France, renverser un piton en roulant au dessus de la vitesse lgale, signifie *obligatoirement* une condamnation pour homicide involontaire donc  de la prison ferme.


Oui et la photo o on voit le panneau avec un nombre de miles diffrents ? de toute faon, a n'a pas d'importance, je parlais bien du mot "criminel", la loi parle dans cas "d'imprudence", de "ngligence" ou "manquement", c'tait le sens de mon propos, pas de dire qu'il respectait la loi...

Oui bah dans cet exemple, on laissera le juge dcid, a m'tonnerait que tu te prennes de la prison ferme pour une personne dans le noir au milieu de la route que tu ne pouvais pas voir contre 5km/h au-dessus... Il y aura condamnation mais le reste, je ne suis pas juge...  :;): 

En plus d'tre un expert en voiture, un vrai pilote, tu es aussi juge ? Tu serais pas un peu expert en tout toi ?  ::roll:: 




> Il n'est cependant pas ncessaire d'tre un expert pour voir que 
> 1/ tu vas accorder plus de prsomption d'innocence  ton systme qu'on en accorderait  un conducteur humain
> 2/ tu ne connais pas tes distances de scurit 
> 3/ tu ne connais pas tes temps de raction
> 4/ tu te dis incapable de faire une manuvre d'vitement 
> 5/ en plus de sous-entendre ne pas avoir la matrise de ton vhicule


Oui bah pas tonnant que tu me juges  travers un post quand on voit l'expert que tu es  :;): 
1/ O est-ce que tu as lu a ? Cite mes propos.
2/ Ou est-ce que j'ai mis a ? Tu pars du principe que tu l'aurais vu directement, je te dis que c'est faux !
3/ Toi non plus, c'est juste dans ta tte  :;): 
4/ Relis encore une fois avec le doigt ce que j'en pense, aucune certitude, encore une fois tout le monde n'est pas expert comme toi  :;): 
5/ Encore une fois, o est-ce que tu lis a ? 




> Donc tu me fait penser  un danger public, le genre qu'on n'aimerait pas croiser de nuit, ou mme croiser tout court quand on fait son footing.
> Tu n'as pas besoin de discuter avec un expert en scurit routire, mais carrment de passer un stage de rcupration de points. Voir un stage centaure de formation  la scurit routire, peut-tre mme de repasser ton code..


Au contraire de toi, je ne prends pas ma voiture en pensant tre Sebastien Loeb  :;): 
Assez intressant de vouloir me faire passer un stage de rcupration de points alors que je les ai tous, est-ce que tu as bien compris les rgles du permis  points ?




> Et j'ai effectivement visionn une demi-douzaine de fois la vido de l'accident avant d'en tirer une conclusion. Ce que n'importe qui aurait fait. Car il ne s'agit pas de foot l, mais de vie humaine et de responsabilit civile.


Bah tu peux la revoir autant de fois que tu veux, tu n'es pas objectif... En faite, je me demande mme si tu conduis vraiment...

En gros la conclusion, c'est que tes interventions taient dj pas trs intressantes et on tait  la limite de la stupidit, ah pardon, tu viens de l'atteindre avec ton dernier post  :;): 
Mais je t'en veux pas, quand  un moment, on raconte trop de conneries, on attaque la personne sans la connatre  ::zoubi:: 

PS: Je m'arrte l, on va tourner en rond  :;):

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> J'ai pas compris ta dernire phrase, tu veux dire que les conducteurs qui perdent des points tous les mois et qui sont semi-alcooliques pensent comme toi ?
> 
> Ne pas rouler de nuit "en codes" ?
> 
> Pour la vitesse lgale, Neckara a effectivement rappel un point important. Et mme si c'est avr, il ne s'agissait que de 5km/h, je me doute que si tu conduis vraiment, tu sais que tu n'es pas un criminel pour autant...


Supposons qu'a la place de la dfunte il y avait un char, noir comme du charbon au beau milieu de la route sachant que la visibilit n'est pas top.

Les lois de la robotique disent quoi par rapport au passager et au risque de freinage brutaux ? (ralenti ?)

Dsol d'encore plomber la discussion, mais il a beaucoup  revoir dans le transport de civils...

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Supposons qu'a la place de la dfunte il y avait un char, noir comme du charbon au beau milieu de la route.


Et pourquoi pas une baleine ou un paquebot, tant qu'on y est autant aller au bout de la c.....




> Les lois de la robotique disent quoi par rapport au passager et au risque de freinage brutaux ?


T'a trop lu Isaac Assimov (ou tu l'a pas lu du tout ce qui me semblerai plus proche de la vrit) : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isaac_...cle_des_Robots




> Dsol d'encore plomber la discussion, mais il a beaucoup  revoir dans le transport de civils...


Rien qu'au niveau de la pollution dj......

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Merci de l'URL, je comprend mieux la comparaison avec i Robot.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Buffet_froid

Je pense que les voitures autonomes devraient tre prouves sur circuit (on devrait bien se marrer), et sur des trajets privs avec obstacles ralistes (on devrait bien se marrer aussi).
Ensuite, c'est aux tats de se prononcer sur l'autorisation de circulation des vhicules automatiques.

Personnellement, je ne me ferai jamais  ces machines, trop compliques et dangereuses, je ne vois pas l'intrt du truc (mais on va bien russir  nous les faire accepter pour x raisons  moiti bidons comme les conomies d'nergie ou la baisse du taux de mortalit), je reste convaincu que a s'inscrit dans un dlire plus large  base de drones, de vido-protection et de transhumanisme...

----------


## Invit

> Je pense que les voitures autonomes devraient tre prouves sur circuit (on devrait bien se marrer), et sur des trajets privs avec obstacles ralistes (on devrait bien se marrer aussi)..


Waymo a dj roul x kilomtres en condition relle..

----------


## Bubu017

> Je pense que les voitures autonomes devraient tre prouves sur circuit (on devrait bien se marrer), et sur des trajets privs avec obstacles ralistes (on devrait bien se marrer aussi).


Pourquoi ? a a dj t fait hein, et rien ne vaudra le test en rel.




> Personnellement, je ne me ferai jamais  ces machines, trop compliques et dangereuses, je ne vois pas l'intrt du truc (mais on va bien russir  nous les faire accepter pour x raisons  moiti bidons comme les conomies d'nergie ou la baisse du taux de mortalit), je reste convaincu que a s'inscrit dans un dlire plus large  base de drones, de vido-protection et de transhumanisme...


Tu parles de quelle machines prcisment ? Pour les voitures autonomes il y aura toujours des rats (il existera toujours des dfauts) mais a fera au moins d'accidents ds aux erreurs humaines (alcool, cannabis, vitesse excessive et je parle des Loeb qui font du 160 sur des routes  90 etc) 

Sinon il faut arrter avec les 3 lois. Pour le moment, les IA sont des machines, mais pour des IA  la I robot qui sont aussi dveloppes que des humains, cela s'apparente  de l'esclavage.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Je pense que les voitures autonomes devraient tre prouves sur circuit (on devrait bien se marrer), et sur des trajets privs avec obstacles ralistes (on devrait bien se marrer aussi).


C'est ce qu'a fait Google, il me semble : sur circuit, puis dans une fausse agglomration, puis, dans un primtre rel restreint (en gros autour de leur campus), avant de s'attaquer  plus grand.

----------


## foetus

> C'est le premier dcs par voiture autonome


Non au moins le deuxime  ::nono:: . Le premier c'tait le 7 mai 2016 sur une route de Floride (Tesla), l'assistant s'est baiss pour prendre un DVD d'Harry Potter (<- de souvenirs) et au mme moment la voiture s'est emplafre un camion.

Les experts, si je ne me trompe pas  ::wow:: , ont conclu que le capteur n'a pas pu faire la diffrence entre le blanc d'un ciel lumineux (peut tre blouissant) et le blanc du camion.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Et pourquoi pas une baleine ou un paquebot, tant qu'on y est autant au bout de la c.....
> T'a trop lu Isaac Assimov (ou tu l'a pas lu du tout ce qui me semblerai plus proche de la vrit) : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isaac_...cle_des_Robots
> Rien qu'au niveau de la pollution dj......


Don't feed the troll.

----------


## SofEvans

> Personnellement, je ne me ferai jamais  ces machines, trop compliques et dangereuses, je ne vois pas l'intrt du truc (mais on va bien russir  nous les faire accepter pour x raisons  moiti bidons comme les conomies d'nergie ou la baisse du taux de mortalit), je reste convaincu que a s'inscrit dans un dlire plus large  base de drones, de vido-protection et de transhumanisme...


Peut-tre parce que "conduire" pour la plupart des gens, c'est juste une *corve* d  la ncessit de se dplacer. Bien sr, il y a toujours ceux qui aiment conduire (sous toutes les formes, que ce soit balade tranquille en moto ou voiture dop pour piloter sur circuit ...).
Et comme toutes les corve, l'tre humain cherche en gnral  s'en dbarrasser.

C'est pour a qu'on  inventer le lave-vaisselle, la machine  laver, l'aspirateur (etc etc), c'est pour a que des gens engagent des majordomes, du personnel d'entretien, des nourrices ...
Il y a bien sr toujours des gens qui aiment faire cela (faire  manger par exemple, nettoyer, construire ...), mais pour eux cela n'est pas une corve

Tout cela tend  se "librer d'un maximum de contrainte pour utiliser le temps dgag pour autre chose que des corves.
Bien sr, il y a des contraintes dont on ne peut se librer (il faut bien manger, boire, respirer ...), et il y en a d'autre qui prendront beaucoup de temps, comme par exemple les voitures autonomes.

Et si tu penses que le temps pass  dvelopper une technologie auquel tu ne vois pas dintrt ferait mieux d'tre utiliser pour un but plus noble, et bien voit simplement le fait que des gens s'occupe dj des but plus nobles (c'est pas comme si 100% des humains taient occup  dvelopp des technologie "mercantile").

----------


## Neckara

Quand il faut parfois se taper 7h de route, avec trop de bagages pour prendre un train, cela peut tre agrable d'avoir une voiture entirement autonome, conue de sorte qu'on puisse juste s'assoir  une table et bosser en attendant d'arriver  destination.

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Don't feed the troll.


Ouais je sais j'ai tendance  me laisser aller y'a des fois, ma culpa  ::calim2::  ::calim2::  ::calim2::  ::calim2:: 

Plus srieusement :

En france en 2017 (diverses sources dont INSEE) 603 000 environ sont dcdes (pour ne pas dire mortes)
Les accidents de la route reprsentent (3 693) 0,61% du total des dcs ce qui est trs peu (sauf quand
c'est un proche j'en conviens). 

On estime aujourd'hui que le nombre de dcs dus  la pollution en France serait de l'ordre de 48000 (soit
12x plus que les accidents de voitures). Les morts par accident domestique 11500 environ en 2016 (j'ai
pas trouv les chiffres 2017 mais je pense que a doit tre  peu de chose prs pareil) soit 3 fois le
nombre de morts sur la route... Et l a n'avance des masses... Et je parle pas du tabac, de l'alcool,
de l'obsit qui est passe de devenir le premier flau de mortalit des pays riches... 

Cette brve mise en bouche (macabre, certes) pour illustrer mon propos :

Sur la scurit routire on a de cesse de critiquer "la faillibilit" de l'homme (ou de la femme) mais combien
d'accidents vits grce  la bonne dcision prise par le conducteur ? Aucune statistique l dessus...

Combien de malades sauvs par la bonne dcision du mdecin ? On ne sait pas, on prfre voire les
erreurs mdicales... idem pour beaucoup d'autres exemples

L'humain commet des erreurs mais il prend "trs" souvent la meilleure des dcisions possibles dans une
situation donne. La recherche de la perfection tant illusoire...

Mme si je ne doute pas certaines technologies testes sur les voitures autonomes trouveront surement
des applications en terme d'une meilleure scurit sur la route j'ai doute sur la capacit de ces vhocuels
 moyen ou  long terme  rsoudre tous les problmes de circulation. (pollution et bouchons compris)

L'informatique est merveilleux outil, je pratique ce mtier depuis plus de 25 ans, mais je pense qu'il faut
laisser de l'humain dans la socit et mme dans certaines taches difficiles car a apprend  tre humble
et  trouver ces limites. Je pense que toutes les joyeuses avances promises par les GAFA ces dernires
annes (votre frigo se rempli tout seul, plus besoin de faire les courses, etc...) ne sont qu'une faon de
vendre du temps de cerveau disponible  Coca Cola comme disait Etienne Mougeotte (ou Patrick Lelay je
ne sait plus), et ce au dtriment de notre sant, car lorsqu'on a plus d'activit, l'obsit nous guette.

On promet un avenir o plus aucune question matrielle ne viendra nous titiller car "une IA" aura dj
pris la dcision de tourner  gauche ou de tourner  droite  notre place, nous aura concoct un menu
quilibr pour le repas du soir, etc... Je ne suis pas sur que l'on ne va pas s'ennuyer un peu  terme...

Les deux dfis des prochaines dcnies seront :

La pollution (l'environnement en gnral).
Lnergie.

J'aimerai qu'au lieu d'inventer des trucs qui roulent tous seuls, on se penche plus l dessus.

Dailleurs quand je compte les camras et les capteurs de la voiture UBER plus des calculateurs
embarqus quel est son bilan cologique ? L'lectricit pour les alimenter est fournie par la
batterie recharge elle mme par l'alternateur entrain par un moteur thermique. Plus on
tire sur l'alternateur plus le moteur force, plus il consomme. Clim allume = 10% de conso en plus.

----------


## ddoumeche

Apparemment, la technologie de voiture autonome rachete par Uber n'est pas tout  fait au point. Le site techradar a publi une petite srie d'article sur le sujet :
https://www.techradar.com/news/uber-self-driving-cars
https://www.techradar.com/news/car-t...erally-1329937

Selon certains, les choix controverss de l'ingnieur-chef Anthony Levandowski, licenci par Uber en mai 2017, ne seraient pas trangers dans le problme
https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/20/1...andowski-waymo





> PS: Je m'arrte l, on va tourner en rond


Oui, restons-en l. Quand on part du postulat que la police ment parce qu'on a vu une photo sur internet datant de juillet dernier, je crois que cela s'appelle du complotisme.

----------


## Neckara

Il faut aussi comprendre comment fonctionne les "journaux" aujourd'hui.


Il suffit qu'un journal "rput" sorte une information pour que les autres le rptent sans forcment vrifier les sources. Par le biais de tlphone-arabe, cette information peut se dformer.

L'origine n'est pas ncessairement sre, est-ce qu'un policier l'a rellement dit ? Si il l'a dit, est-il possible qu'il ai pu se tromper lors d'une interview en confondant deux tronons de routes ? Sans avoir la source primaire, c'est difficile d'en tre sr. L'erreur est humaine, le doute est permis, il faudrait creuser pour tre sr.


Voici un exemple d'information dforme par les mdias.

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Bien sr, il y a des contraintes dont on ne peut se librer (il faut bien manger, boire, respirer ...)


Ca me rappelle une ex-copine :

Pas d'animaux c'est une contrainte,
Pas d'enfants c'est une contrainte,
Le travail c'est une contrainte,
etc...
Finalement j'ai compris que moi aussi j'tais une contrainte...

La vie est fate ainsi, beaucoup de contraintes, a aide  apprcier les moments de plaisir  leur juste valeur

PS : Pour moi manger c'est un plaisir, surtout quand c'est bon, pas une contrainte.

----------


## SofEvans

> Ca me rappelle une ex-copine :
> 
> Pas d'animaux c'est une contrainte,
> Pas d'enfants c'est une contrainte,
> Le travail c'est une contrainte,
> etc...
> Finalement j'ai compris que moi aussi j'tais une contrainte...
> 
> La vie est fate ainsi, beaucoup de contraintes, a aide  apprcier les moments de plaisir  leur juste valeur
> ...


Si ton ex n'aime pas les animaux, alors oui, c'est une contrainte pour elle.
Perso j'ai un chat, il vient avec son lot de contrainte.
Est-ce pour autant que je n'aime pas mon chat ou que je napprcie pas les moments avec ce sac  puce qui a des pattes pleine de griffes ?
Ce serait un peu hypocrite de broder autour sous prtexte que le mot "contrainte" renvoie  du ngatif.

Si ton ex n'tait pas prte ou ne voulait pas un enfant, encore une fois, oui, c'est une contrainte.
Et va dire aux parents qui n'arrive pas  dormir plus de 4h par nuit et qui n'ont plus de vie social que "non, ce n'est pas une contrainte".

Encore une fois, vous voyez trop en "noir ou blanc".
Ce n'est pas parce que Paul est plus petit qu'Olivier que Paul est petit.
Ce n'est pas parce que certains chose ont des contraintes qu'elles sont exclusivement contraignantes.

PS : Et si pour vous, manger est un plaisir, c'est parce que vous avez le luxe de ne pas mourir de faim.
Basiquement, manger est un contrainte, car si vous refusez de le faire, vous finirez par mourir, tout simplement.
Maintenant, qu'on ait russi  faire en sorte de "transformer" une contrainte en "plaisir", et bien c'est justement le but.
Une contrainte "disparait" et est remplac par quelque chose de mieux. Banco.

----------


## Uther

> Non au moins le deuxime . Le premier c'tait le 7 mai 2016 sur une route de Floride (Tesla), l'assistant s'est baiss pour prendre un DVD d'Harry Potter (<- de souvenirs) et au mme moment la voiture s'est emplafre un camion.


Sauf que pour le cas de Tesla, c'est un client qui a abus de la fonctionalit d'aide  la conduite pour regarder un DVD. Tesla n'a pas encore la prtention de vendre des vhicules autonomes.

----------


## Neckara

> PS : Et si pour vous, manger est un plaisir, c'est parce que vous avez le luxe de ne pas mourir de faim.
> Basiquement, manger est un contrainte, car si vous refusez de le faire, vous finirez par mourir, tout simplement.
> Maintenant, qu'on ait russi  faire en sorte de "transformer" une contrainte en "plaisir", et bien c'est justement le but.
> Une contrainte "disparait" et est remplac par quelque chose de mieux. Banco.


Non, ne confondez pas "manger" et "trouver de la nourriture".

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Le conducteur dans la voiture autonome d'Uber aurait pu viter l'accident fatal,*
*selon des experts de la police judiciaire * 

La mort de la pitonne, qui a perdu la vie aprs une collision avec une voiture autonome dUber dans la nuit de dimanche  lundi, vient susciter de nouvelles interrogations autour des technologies dployes sur ces vhicules. 

Selon les analystes de la police judiciaire qui ont examin la vido, un conducteur humain aurait pu ragir plus rapidement  la situation, sauvant potentiellement la vie de la victime, Elaine Herzberg qui avait 49 ans. D'autres experts ont dclar que les capteurs de la voiture autonome dUber auraient d dtecter la pitonne tandis quelle marchait, son vlo sur le ct, malgr la faible luminosit.

La mort de Herzberg est la premire dun piton dans une industrie automobile naissante qui a prsent la technologie comme tant plus sre que les humains, ces derniers pouvant tre distraits au volant. Aux tats-Unis, il y a environ un dcs tous les 86 millions de miles, alors que les vhicules autonomes n'ont pas parcouru plus de 15  20 millions de miles dans le pays jusqu'ici, selon les analystes de Morgan Stanley. Difficile donc de tirer de premires conclusions


 Alors que de plus en plus de vhicules autonomes se dplacent sur un nombre toujours croissant de kilomtres, les investisseurs doivent envisager un paysage juridique et thique difficile  prvoir , ont crit les analystes dans une note de recherche suite  la collision du dimanche.  Le march boursier est probablement trop agressif sur le rythme de l'adoption.  

Zachary Moore, ingnieur lgiste senior chez Wexco International Corp., qui a reconstitu des accidents de vhicules et d'autres incidents pendant plus d'une dcennie, a analys la vido et conclu qu'un conducteur typique sur une route asphalte sche aurait peru, ragi et activ son systme de freinage  temps pour s'arrter  huit pieds de Herzberg.

D'autres experts ont remis en question la technologie. Le lidar et le radar du SUV Uber  auraient d la dtecter et la classer comme autre chose qu'un objet stationnaire , crit Bryant Walker Smith, professeur de droit  l'Universit de Caroline du Sud qui tudie les voitures autonomes.

Smith a dclar que la vido n'explique pas entirement l'incident, mais  suggre fortement une dfaillance du systme de conduite automatique d'Uber et un manque de diligence du chauffeur d'Uber (ainsi que de la victime) .

La vido montre le vhicule roulant pendant environ quatre secondes avant de se terminer au moment o Herzberg est sur le point d'tre heurte par le pare-chocs avant droit du SUV. La femme peut tre vue en train de faire plusieurs pas tout en tant visible et semble bouger  un rythme normal de marche alors qu'elle traverse la route  l'extrieur d'un passage pour pitons et ne regarde pas le SUV. La police a dclar que la voiture n'a pas ralenti ou dvi pour viter l'impact. Elle est morte plus tard  l'hpital. 

 Uber doit expliquer ce qui s'est pass , a dclar Mike Ramsey, un analyste pour le compte de Gartner Inc. qui se concentre sur les technologies de conduite autonome.  Il n'y a que deux possibilits : les capteurs n'ont pas russi  la dtecter, ou le logiciel de prise de dcision a dcid que la situation ne mritait pas darrter le vhicule.  

Source : Bloomberg

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Ce drame peut-il relancer la question sur la responsabilit en cas d'accident par une voiture autonome ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ce drame peut-il relancer la question sur la responsabilit en cas d'accident par une voiture autonome ?


a ne la relance pas, a met simplement le lgislateur devant son devoir de se bouger le c** pour faire son boulot. La technologie avance beaucoup plus vite que les politiques. C'est aussi a le problme.

----------


## squizer

Tout a n'empche pas que la femme traverse la route sans se soucier une seule seconde d'une voiture qui arrive, phares allums, et bruit de roulement des roues sur le sol  cette vitesse (mme si lectrique).
Mme si un humain avait t assez attentif pour se mettre dans le dcors pour viter cette pitonne, point hautement spculatif et donc non avenu, c'est bel et bien elle qui reste compltement en tort  ::?:

----------


## Zirak

> Smith a dclar que la vido n'explique pas entirement l'incident, mais  suggre fortement une dfaillance du systme de conduite automatique d'Uber et un manque de diligence du chauffeur d'Uber (ainsi que de la victime) .


Oui donc c'est la faute  la voiture, au chauffeur et  la victime, a va, il ne se mouille pas trop...  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Oui donc c'est la faute  la voiture, au chauffeur et  la victime, a va, il ne se mouille pas trop...


Bah en meme temps, la voiture n'a pas su anticiper l'accident et l'viter, le chauffeur ne regardait pas la route au moment o il aurait pu reprendre la main et viter de percuter la victime, et la victime elle mme traversait la route en mode "balec total", sans regarder, hors de clous, et sans se soucier visiblement qu'un vhicule arrivait. Du coup oui, on peut dire qu'ils sont tous en faute  ::P:

----------


## Invit

> Oui, restons-en l. Quand on part du postulat que la police ment parce qu'on a vu une photo sur internet datant de juillet dernier, je crois que cela s'appelle du complotisme.


Tu lves encore ton niveau de btise  :;): 

Surtout, ne lis pas le reste de mon intervention  savoir que de toute faon, cette information n'est pas importante pour notre discussion... On en a strictement rien  faire des 5 km/h.

Regarde un peu la loi et les risques, sans circonstance aggravante, c'est maximum 5 ans et 75 000 . Si circonstance aggravante, c'est 7 ans et 100 000  (et 10 ans et 150 000 si 2 ou plusieurs).
https://www.euro-assurance.com/actua...s-risques.html

Alors ici, on s'en moque un peu de lister les circonstances aggravantes, mais il y en a une assez intressante... La vitesse excessive ! Et tu apprendras en regardant la loi :
*Vitesse excessive, dpassant de 50 km/h la vitesse autorise*

Tu imagines, 50km/h au-dessus de la vitesse pour que cela devienne une circonstance aggravante...!!!

Donc maintenant, je suis pas juge mais si tu penses qu'une personne prend 5 ans de taule ferme pour homicide involontaire en renversant un piton de nuit sans lumire, sans dispositif particulier, hors agglomration juste parce que le conducteur est 5km/h au-dessus.... Je pense que tu rves un peu...

Bon en mme temps pour toi, cette personne serait un criminel car il n'a pas tes rflexes extraordinaires  :;):

----------


## Invit

> Tout a n'empche pas que la femme traverse la route sans se soucier une seule seconde d'une voiture qui arrive, phares allums, et bruit de roulement des roues sur le sol  cette vitesse (mme si lectrique).
> Mme si un humain avait t assez attentif pour se mettre dans le dcors pour viter cette pitonne, point hautement spculatif et donc non avenu, c'est bel et bien elle qui reste compltement en tort


Non mais faut toujours une excuse... Les gens n'assument plus rien... Ce niveau de btise de la personne... On parle pas d'un enfant l  ::?:

----------


## SofEvans

> Non, ne confondez pas "manger" et "trouver de la nourriture".


Dsol, je vais tre trs ttu sur ce coup.

Dfinition "contrainte" de larousse :




> [...]
> 
> Obligation cre par les rgles en usage dans un milieu, par les lois propres  un domaine, par une ncessit, etc. : Ne pas supporter les contraintes sociales.
> 
> [...]


Si je prends la partie qui m'intresse (contrainte "naturelle") : _Obligation cre [...] par une ncessit_.

Ne mangez pas, et vous verrez que vous avez des contraintes naturelles.
Manger est basiquement une contrainte. Devoir chercher de la nourriture est une contrainte qui dcoule de devoir manger.
Parce que oui, on doit manger. Sinon on meurt.

Un dernier petit "truc" pour que vous compreniez peut tre un peu mieux mon tat desprit :

Dire "avoir un enfant vient avec des contraintes" ne me choque pas plus que cela, parce que pour moi c'est tout simplement vrai (contrainte financire, temps, etc etc).
Dire "Cet enfant/Paul/Olivier est une contrainte", clairement, ouais, a me choque, et je n'imagine mme pas  quel point a peut tre destructeur pour un enfant d'entendre a de la part de ses parents.
La diffrence est peut tre subtil de votre point de vue, mais il y a tout de mme un monde entre ces deux phrase (pour moi, tout du moins).

----------


## NaSa

Ils ont qu' s'inspirer de nos politiques. Rduire la vitesse....  ::roll::    30 km/h cela aurait pu tre vit..  ::ptdr:: 
Bon ok je sors......

----------


## LapinGarou

Me semblait que la police US avait reconnu que c'tait un cas d'accident impossible, voire trs difficilement vitable lors du reportage sur CNN...

En France, vous voyez combien, chaque jour, de pitons qui traversent sans regarder Droite/Gauche/Droite comme me rabchait ma grand-mre, 
depuis qu'il a t bien rpt haut et fort, que pitons et vlos avaient la priorit en toute circonstance ?

Mme avec la meilleure IA du monde, et 5sec de temps d'action (pas de calcul, de temps de tourner le volant effectivement freiner etc), il est impossible de tout prvoir et tout viter.

La vie/le vivant, c'est le chaos, l'imprvisible. Bonne chance aux lgislateurs...

De toutes manires, trs bientt, il n'y aura pas assez de ptrole pour tout le monde vu qu'il cotera plus cher  extraire que ce qu'il rapportera, rouler en voiture  moteur  explosions sera lapanage des mirats. 
Les voitures lectriques j'en parle mme pas, vu l'autonomie et le temps de charge + la quantit limite que EDF peut fournir, a va vite tre les heures creuses la journe, parce que la nuit les gens chargeront tous leur voiture => plein tarif.
(Oui vous pensez que je digresse, mais attendez la fin.)
Donc pas assez d'lectricit pour tout le monde, mme avec toutes les oliennes possibles et panneaux solaire... 
Il faudra revenir aux bonnes vieilles mthodes... Tous  cheval. Et lors d'un accident, qui sera responsable ? Le cavalier ? Le cheval ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## Zirak

> Bah en meme temps, la voiture n'a pas su anticiper l'accident et l'viter, le chauffeur ne regardait pas la route au moment o il aurait pu reprendre la main et viter de percuter la victime, et la victime elle mme traversait la route en mode "balec total", sans regarder, hors de clous, et sans se soucier visiblement qu'un vhicule arrivait. *Du coup oui, on peut dire qu'ils sont tous en faute*


Oui mais bon, c'est dj un peu ce qui ressortait des discussions ici. 

Et juridiquement cela ne rsout rien (et le mec est quand mme "expert" juridique).


Aprs je vais redire ce que je disais hier, mme si je me suis pris 2 pouces rouges pour a, mais c'est le job du chauffeur de pallier aux dfaillances de la voiture qui est en phase de test. C'est bien pour cela que le constructeur n'envoie pas ses voitures sans personnes dedans pendant les tests, c'est pour qu'en cas de ppin, il puisse se couvrir en disant "vous inquitez pas, si jamais a merde, y'a toujours un humain pour reprendre le contrle au cas o".

Aprs je suis bien d'accord que mme un humain, ne peut pas empcher tous les accidents. Mais dans le cas prsent, les experts expliquant qu'un humain aurait pu viter l'accident, juridiquement, ne devrait-ce pas seulement se jouer entre le chauffeur et la victime, puisque la dfaillance de la voiture est dj sens tre couverte par le chauffeur ?

(Ce qui n'empche pas d'amliorer la voiture, quitte  arrter les tests pendant ce temps et tout le tralala, je ne dis pas qu'il n'y a rien du tout  reprocher  la voiture et qu'il faut la remettre sur la route en l'tat, qu'on se comprenne bien.)

----------


## Buffet_froid

Reste que l'avnement de la voiture autonome, mme si elle parvient  un niveau de fiabilit suprieur  celui de l'humain, amnera de nouveaux risques. Outre celui du "bug" ou du piratage entranant la voiture dans le dcor, "_la gnralisation de vhicules facilement identifiables comme autonomes et trs srs pourra faire merger de nouveaux comportements. On peut imaginer que d'autres automobilistes, sachant que la voiture autonome fera tout pour viter une collision, pourront ne pas hsiter  lui griller la priorit au mpris des rgles de circulation routire. Quant aux pitons, il n'est pas exclu que certains s'amusent  se mettre volontairement devant juste pour s'amuser  la voir piler._"
https://www.sciencesetavenir.fr/high...utonome_122265

----------


## Invit

> Aprs je suis bien d'accord que mme un humain, ne peut pas empcher tous les accidents. Mais dans le cas prsent, les experts expliquant qu'un humain aurait pu viter l'accident, juridiquement, ne devrait-ce pas seulement se jouer entre le chauffeur et la victime, puisque la dfaillance de la voiture est dj sens tre couverte par le chauffeur ?


Oui mais pour l'instant, la phrase c'est :



> un conducteur humain aurait pu ragir plus rapidement  la situation, sauvant potentiellement la vie de la victime


Du coup, "aurait" et "potentiellement", ouais ok...  ::?: 

De toute faon, sur ce type d'accident, personne n'a exactement le mme temps de raction, sinon, on peut directement empcher les personnes plus gs de conduire qui auront forcment un temps de raction plus long qu'une personne plus jeune (bien entendu, gnralement...).

Aprs, comment la loi gre a ? C'est surtout est-ce que la personne a bien frein ? tourn pour viter ? etc... C'est pas tellement, elle a perdu 1 seconde...

Et normalement, les voitures autonomes doivent rpondre  a... 100% concentr et des yeux derrire la tte, donc l, visiblement, a a merd  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> "_la gnralisation de vhicules facilement identifiables comme autonomes et trs srs pourra faire merger de nouveaux comportements. On peut imaginer que d'autres automobilistes, sachant que la voiture autonome fera tout pour viter une collision, pourront ne pas hsiter  lui griller la priorit au mpris des rgles de circulation routire. Quant aux pitons, il n'est pas exclu que certains s'amusent  se mettre volontairement devant juste pour s'amuser  la voir piler._"


Ah a c'est sr que la voiture autonome n'empchera pas les gens d'tre cons. ^^

Maintenant des pitons qui font piler des voitures (mme si pas forcment intentionnellement mais car ils traversent n'importe comment), ou des chauffards qui ne respectent pas les priorits, on n'a pas attendu les voitures autonomes pour en avoir.

Mais la encore, c'est la btise humaine qui est en jeu, ce n'est pas de la faute  la voiture autonome. 

C'est comme pour beaucoup de chose, il y a souvent bien plus de raison de critiquer la faon d'utiliser certains outils / objets par certaines personnes, que l'objet / l'outil lui mme, qui n'tait pas prvu pour cela  la base.


Pour citer l'exemple que tout le monde prend le plus souvent : des gens commettent des meurtres ou des agressions avec des couteaux, du coup doit-on interdire tous les couteaux ? Le problme c'est le couteau, ou la personne qui commet le meurtre / l'agression ?  ::):

----------


## Zirak

> Du coup, "aurait" et "potentiellement", ouais ok...


Je suis d'accord que l'on n'est pas certain que le chauffeur aurait russi, mais dans tous les cas, il est l pour pallier aux dfaillances de la voiture, et la, il n'a mme pas ragit / essay d'viter l'accident (il est pay pour cela encore une fois). Donc soit c'tait impossible  viter (que cela soit une voiture autonome ou un humain) et donc pourquoi remettre cette technologie en cause, soit c'tait "thoriquement" vitable, et  ce moment l, le chauffeur est au moins autant responsable que la voiture sur le fait que la manoeuvre d'vitement n'ait pas eu lieu.  

Et par dessus a vient en plus se greffer l'ventuelle responsabilit de la victime sur la cause de l'accident. 

C'est clair que c'est loin d'tre simple.


D'ailleurs j'en vois beaucoup qui parle de la priorit permanente des pitons et cyclistes, alors oui, c'est le cas en France, mais peut-tre pas aux USA ? Cela se trouve, le simple fait d'tre hors des clous rend la victime juridiquement responsable, je ne sais pas si quelqu'un peut nous prciser des lments la-dessus ? 





> De toute faon, sur ce type d'accident, *personne n'a exactement le mme temps de raction*, sinon, on peut directement empcher les personnes plus gs de conduire qui auront forcment un temps de raction plus long qu'une personne plus jeune (bien entendu, gnralement...).


Ah mais c'est ce que j'ai dit l'autre jour, et on m'a dit de ne pas faire de cas particuliers.  ::?: 





> Et normalement, les voitures autonomes *doivent rpondre  a*... 100% concentr et des yeux derrire la tte, donc l, visiblement, a a merd


"Devront", encore une fois,  on est en phase de test / apprentissage, c'est donc normal qu'il puisse arriver que cela merde, et c'est pour a que la technologie n'est pas encore sur le march.

----------


## Invit

On est compltement d'accord !  :;): 

Moi je t'ai rien dit sur les cas particuliers  ::mrgreen::  et quand je dis "doivent", c'est dans l'absolu, nous sommes toujours en test  :;):

----------


## vivid

vlo en cause! j'ai envie de dire ; fatigant ces neuneus qui savent pas ce qu'il font ou qu'ils s'en tamponne, tamponner c'est le terme.. la sanction!

----------


## Neckara

Je vais tre tout aussi ttu.


Dj, le fait qu'une chose soit une contrainte n'exclue pas la possibilit que cette chose gnre un plaisir.
Pour ce qui est de manger, les mcanismes de plaisir sont mis en jeux, c'est biologique.


Gnralement, on mangera avant que "la contrainte ne se manifeste" rellement, notamment du fait de la faim, qui est une sensation dsagrable dont on veut se dbarrasser. Pour aller plus loin, la contrainte, n'est d'ailleurs pas tant dans le fait de manger, que dans le fait de maintenir une "rserve dnergie" (de manire trs simplifie) dans son corps.

En effet, cela va dpendre de "l'nergie" qu'on consomme, "nergie" qu'on pourra acqurir par le fait de manger, de boire, ou par le biais de perfusions. Il n'y a aucune obligation  faire 3 repas par jours, on peut mme passer par des perfusions.






> Dire "avoir un enfant vient avec des contraintes" ne me choque pas plus que cela, parce que pour moi c'est tout simplement vrai (contrainte financire, temps, etc etc).


Et je te rejoins sur ce point, un enfant, ce sont des responsabilits, des sacrifices  faire, et des contraintes. Un enfant n'est pas une poupe qu'on habille pour la montrer firement aux autres puis qu'on range dans son placard.

Le problme vient peut-tre du mot "contrainte" qui est ngativement connot, et qu'on essaye gnralement d'viter ou de se dbarrasser. Donc peut-tre que certains le comprennent comme le fait que l'enfant est vu comme une contrainte, i.e. qu'il n'est pas voulu et qu'on voudrait s'en dbarrasser.

----------


## Invit

> Et je te rejoins sur ce point, un enfant, ce sont des responsabilits, des sacrifices  faire, et des contraintes. Un enfant n'est pas une poupe qu'on habille pour la montrer firement aux autres puis qu'on range dans son placard.


tre parents, ce n'est pas faire n'importe quoi, sa place est dans le conglateur, pas le placard !  ::aie::

----------


## plegat

> Zachary Moore, ingnieur lgiste senior chez Wexco International Corp., qui a reconstruit des accidents de vhicules et d'autres incidents pendant plus d'une dcennie, a analys la vido et conclu qu'un conducteur typique sur une route asphalte sche aurait peru, ragi et activ son systme de freinage  temps pour s'arrter  huit pieds de Herzberg.


Je prsume que le monsieur voulait dire "un conducteur typique, dans une voiture typique, donc concentr depuis le dmarrage sur la conduite, et regardant un peu de tous les cts ce qu'il pourrait arriver sans prvenir..."

Parce que le conducteur d'une voiture autonome, mme concentr sur le comportement du vhicule, le temps qu'il percute que le systme de pilotage dconne... accident!

Aprs, c'est sr qu'en regardant la vido, il y a des dtails qu'un humain aurait involontairement dtect comme tant "bizarre" (une lumire au loin qui s'teint puis se rallume juste avant le visuel sur le cycliste piton, par exemple...), et qui l'aurait mis en alerte sur un danger potentiel. C'est galement sr qu'aprs coup, on trouvera toujours plein de bonnes raisons et d'indices pour dire que oui, l'accident aurait pu tre vit (comme tous les accidents). Il ne reste plus qu' faire comme dans l'aronautique par exemple (point de vue personnel, c'est celui o j'ai le plus d'exprience), utiliser l'historique de l'accidentologie pour mettre en place une rglementation pour encadrer la circulation des vhicules autonomes (en prime, on a une assez bonne base de donnes avec l'accidentologie des vhicules non-autonomes!)

----------


## Invit

> Le problme vient peut-tre du mot "contrainte" qui est ngativement connot, et qu'on essaye gnralement d'viter ou de se dbarrasser. Donc peut-tre que certains le comprennent comme le fait que l'enfant est vu comme une contrainte, i.e. qu'il n'est pas voulu et qu'on voudrait s'en dbarrasser.


Je suis d'accord avec toi sur la connotation ngative du mot "contrainte", personnellement, je prfre dire que c'est un "choix" qu'une "contrainte".  :;): 

Edit : Dsol pour ce petit HS...

----------


## KnifeOnlyI

Sincrement, je me dis que la seule personne qui est vritablement en tord de manire certaine, c'est le piton. La voiture et le conducteur leur culpabilit est encore  dmontrer.

Seulement voil, un tre humain n'aurais vu que trop tard le piton, et dans tous les cas ils avais de quoi ralentir au maximum 1/2 secondes ? De toute manire la voiture aurais heurter le piton, que ce soit la voiture ou le conducteur qui ai freiner.

Moi je pense qu'il faut vraiment avoir jamais conduit de sa vie pour imaginer rellement que dans l'obscurit on ragis en une seconde top chrono, surtout aprs quelques minutes/heures de routes et sans avoir les mains sur le volant. Nanmoins cette affaire est intressante, elle me fait me poser la question de : "Est-ce qu'une machine doit juste tre 100% prudente 100% du temps la ou un tre humain ne peut pas l'tre ? Ou doit elle faire encore plus attention que l'Homme ? A savoir voir dans le noir complet et savoir freiner sur une distance de 10m  90km ?".

C'est la premire affaire de ce genre, mais  mon avis c'est loin d'tre fini. Il reste vritablement  savoir si la voiture doit ou non tre capable de voir dans l'obscurit totale tous le temps, ou si elle doit tre capable de faire ce que fait un tre humain mais parfaitement. Dans les 2 cas je suis persuader que le conducteur n'est pas en tord. Voiture autonome ou pas il ne pouvais pas faire grand chose qui aurais changer l'issue de l'accident.

----------


## tanaka59

Empcher l'accident d'une voiture autonome n'est possible . Des cas concrets :

clatement d'un pneu qui provoque un tonneau 
Chute de pierre sur une route de montagne
Panne mcanique qui gnre un accident 
Malaise du conducteur
Du gibier qui surgit sur une route de campagne ou en foret
Un coup de vent qui envoi valser la voiture

----------


## ddoumeche

> Zachary Moore, ingnieur lgiste senior chez Wexco International Corp., qui a reconstitu des accidents de vhicules et d'autres incidents pendant plus d'une dcennie, a analys la vido et conclu qu'un conducteur typique sur une route asphalte sche aurait peru, ragi et activ son systme de freinage  temps pour s'arrter  huit pieds de Herzberg.
> 
> D'autres experts ont remis en question la technologie. Le lidar et le radar du SUV Uber  auraient d la dtecter et la classer comme autre chose qu'un objet stationnaire , crit Bryant Walker Smith, professeur de droit  l'Universit de Caroline du Sud qui tudie les voitures autonomes.
> 
> Smith a dclar que la vido n'explique pas entirement l'incident, mais  suggre fortement une dfaillance du systme de conduite automatique d'Uber et un manque de diligence du chauffeur d'Uber (ainsi que de la victime) .


Voila qui ne va pas tout  fait dans le sens de nos Alex Jones de la scurit routire.




> Tu lves encore ton niveau de btise 
> 
> Surtout, ne lis pas le reste de mon intervention  savoir que de toute faon, cette information n'est pas importante pour notre discussion... On en a strictement rien  faire des 5 km/h.
> 
> Regarde un peu la loi et les risques, sans circonstance aggravante, c'est maximum 5 ans et 75 000 . Si circonstance aggravante, c'est 7 ans et 100 000  (et 10 ans et 150 000 si 2 ou plusieurs).
> https://www.euro-assurance.com/actua...s-risques.html
> 
> Alors ici, on s'en moque un peu de lister les circonstances aggravantes, mais il y en a une assez intressante... La vitesse excessive ! Et tu apprendras en regardant la loi :
> *Vitesse excessive, dpassant de 50 km/h la vitesse autorise*
> ...


Le reste de ton intervention complotiste ne valait pas tripette, d'autant que tu avais indiqu ton intention de te retirer. Aujourd'hui tu remets le couvert, bref tu ne sais pas ce que tu veux. Passons.
Dommage que l'argumentaire soit tout aussi mauvais:

*Article 221-6 du Code pnal :*
_ Le fait de causer, dans les conditions et selon les distinctions prvues  larticle 121-3, par maladresse, imprudence, inattention, ngligence ou manquement  une obligation de prudence ou de scurit impose par la loi ou le rglement, la mort dautrui constitue un homicide involontaire puni de trois ans demprisonnement et de 45 000 damende. 
En cas de violation manifeste dlibre dune obligation particulire de prudence ou de scurit impose par la loi ou le rglement, les peines encourues sont portes  cinq ans demprisonnement et de 45 0000 euros damende._ 

*Article 221-6-1 du Code pnal :*
_ Lorsque la maladresse, limprudence, linattention, la ngligence ou le manquement  une obligation lgislative ou rglementaire de prudence ou de scurit prvu par larticle 221-6 est commis par le conducteur dun vhicule terrestre  moteur, lhomicide involontaire est puni de cinq ans demprisonnement et de 75 000 euros damende.
Les peines sont portes  sept ans d'emprisonnement et  100 000 Euros d'amende lorsque :
(...)"_

Il y a un manque manifeste de contrle du vhicule (selon l'expert), ainsi qu'un dpassement de la vitesse autorise => en France le contrevenant s'en serait tir obligatoirement avec de la prison, dont du ferme, jusqu' 5 ans vu qu'il s'agit d'un accident de la circulation. A voir selon les rquisitions du parquet, et le verdict du juge. Le dpassement de vitesse aurait videment t retenu puisque c'est un facteur important dans la mortalit.
Donc si vous croyez vous en tirer  bon compte en crasant un piton, vous tes compltement  cot de la plaque. Ce n'est pas le far west ici, la lgislation automobilisme est trs svre depuis les annes ... 70. Je m'tonne que vous n'en sachiez rien.

Et ici, personne n'a parl de circonstances aggravantes comme de la consommation de stupfiants, c'est une nouveaut sortie de ton cerveau.

Reste  savoir comment appliquer un verdict en Arizona. La lgislation franaise sur ce point est claire, c'est la convention de Vienne donc le conducteur serait pnalement responsable. Ce qui est fcheux de mon point de vue d'automobiliste, je ne souhaite pas conduire un vhicule qui va causer des accidents mortel et m'envoyer en prison.

Donc plutt que d'inventer des interprtations du code pnal et de faire du mal-comprennisme des liens que tu cites (pourtant on ne peut plus clair), tu ferais mieux de rviser tes distances de scurit.

Bonne journe.

----------


## Invit

Oui encore une fois tu rponds compltement  ct de la plaque  :;):

----------


## Bubu017

Je remarque que quel que soit les forums, les gens citent les articles des codes en se disant que 1+1=2, alors qu'en droit il est possible que 1+1=3.
Si le droit tait aussi simple, il n'y aurait pas besoin de juristes. Il faut arrter de se dire que ceux en fac ne font que du par cur.

Sinon votre 5km/h, la marge d'erreur a t enleve ? 
et toutes les personnes qui en tuent d'autres dans des accidents ne font pas de la ferme, les prisons seraient encore plus remplies si c'tait le cas.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je remarque que quel que soit les forums, les gens citent les articles des codes en se disant que 1+1=2, alors qu'en droit il est possible que 1+1=3.
> Si le droit tait aussi simple, il n'y aurait pas besoin de juristes. Il faut arrter de se dire que ceux en fac ne font que du par cur.
> 
> Sinon votre 5km/h, la marge d'erreur a t enleve ? 
> et toutes les personnes qui en tuent d'autres dans des accidents ne font pas de la ferme, les prisons seraient encore plus remplies si c'tait le cas.


Quelle marge d'erreur ? on a la vitesse relle dans l'historique du vhicule.

En effet, mais je n'ai rien prtendu de tel. Les magistrats mtinent avec du sursis, et tout le monde n'est pas retenu responsable. Nanmoins selon une avocate spcialise dans ce genre de cas, les tribunaux sanctionnent chaque anne 7.800 responsables de blessures involontaires et 900 responsables dhomicide dans un accident de la route. Et 61% de ces derniers font de la prison ferme.

----------


## Invit

> Les condamnations  des peines de prison ferme reprsentent  peine 10% des condamnations pour blessures involontaires et 61 % des condamnations pour homicides involontaires.


61% au total, on ne dissocie pas avec ou sans circonstances aggravantes, tu vois toujours pas la diffrence ?




> 32 % des accidents de la route mortels sont provoqus par une vitesse excessive.
>     30 % des accidents de la route mortels sont dus  la conduite en tat alcoolique
>     25 % des accidents mortels sont lis  la prise de stupfiants (dont la moiti en association avec de lalcool).


Chiffres sortie du site, vitesse excessive est non dfini, si c'est le terme juridique et au vue des autres alcool + cannabis, ils parlent donc comme indiqu sur mon site de plus de 50Km/h au-dessus...

Pour la marge d'erreur, je crois que c'est vrai seulement pour les radars automatiques, l, les experts peuvent calculer la vitesse exacte (plus li au diffrence de modle/compteur, etc...)




> Les magistrats franais se montrent hlas plus indulgents avec un chauffard responsable dun accident mortel ou dun handicap  vie quavec un cambrioleur.


Comme quoi...

----------


## AoCannaille

> Quelle marge d'erreur ? on a la vitesse relle dans l'historique du vhicule


La notion de "vitesse rlle" n'a aucun sens intrinsque. N'importe quel outil de mesure  une marge d'erreur. 
La vitesse au compteur survalue en gnral la vitesse du vhicule. 
La vitesse issue du GPS est moyenn sur diffrentes receptions de positions et a donc une marge d'erreur,  ne serait-ce que par le retard induit par cette moyenne, mais galement parce que le GPS n'est prcis dans des conditions correctes qu'au mieux  10m prs pour du civile. Donc si un coup t'es vu 10m plus en avant, et juste aprs 10m plus en arrire, la vitesse est sous value.

L'outil le plus prcis sur ta vitesse est le radar fixe extrieur. Et mme lui s'accorde une marge d'erreur. Alors  ta pseudo-question rhtorique "Quelle marge d'erreur ?" Je te rpond : celle de l'instrument de mesure.

(Et l'historique, quelle preuve qu'il n'ait pas t manipul par Uber pour viter d'apparaitre avec un excs de vitesse encore suprieur?)

----------


## Buffet_froid

Mme avec un risque d'accident de moins de 1%, je n'accepterais jamais de me faire brouter par un vhicule de ce genre. Moins de 1% c'est dj trop pour une machine. Question de principe.
Si je veux me librer de la "contrainte" automobile, je prends le train, l'avion, ou... j'appelle un taxi !!

C'est d'ailleurs bien pour cela qu'Uber persvre autant dans ce domaine : pour mettre leurs chauffeurs  la porte et gagner encore plus de fric !!!

----------


## Saverok

> Mme avec un risque d'accident de moins de 1%, je n'accepterais jamais de me faire brouter par un vhicule de ce genre. Moins de 1% c'est dj trop pour une machine. Question de principe.
> Si je veux me librer de la "contrainte" automobile, je prends le train, l'avion, ou... j'appelle un taxi !!


Et tu fais comment si ton train, ton avion et ton taxi sont autonomes avec un taux de marge de X% eux aussi ??

----------


## Bubu017

> Mme avec un risque d'accident de moins de 1%, je n'accepterais jamais de me faire brouter par un vhicule de ce genre. Moins de 1% c'est dj trop pour une machine. Question de principe.


C'est--dire ? C'est la marge de risque d'accident qui te gne ou le fait que ce soit une machine qui conduise ? 

Si c'est le premier cas que ce soit humain ou machine, le risque 0 n'existe pas mme dans les domaines pointus du genre espace ou quipement mdical. (le crateur n'tant pas parfait, je pense que la cration ne pourra pas l'tre)

Si c'est le deuxime cas, qu'est-ce qui te drange ? j'essaye de comprendre ce que tu as contre ce genre de techno.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Un expert met en cause la technologie dploye par Uber dans l'accident mortel impliquant sa voiture autonome,*
*et livre son analyse dtaille  * 

Depuis que la police de Tempe a diffus une vido de la voiture autonome d'Uber avant limpact qui a tu une pitonne, des experts se sont rus pour analyser la vido afin de mieux dterminer ce qui s'est vraiment mal pass. Pour ceux qui nont pas pu voir la vido et surtout pour faciliter la vrification de ce qui va suivre, nous la postons  nouveau ci-dessous.  




Dans un billet de blog, software architect et entrepreneur Brad Templeton, a livr son analyse.

Tout dabord, il a mis en vidence certains des gros problmes de la vido.
Sur cette route vide, le LIDAR est capable de la dtecter. Sil  fonctionnait, il n'y a aucun moyen qu'il ne l'ait pas dtecte trois ou quatre secondes avant l'impact, voire plus tt. Elle serait arrive  porte un peu plus de cinq secondes avant l'impact.Sur la vido de style dashcam, nous la voyons seulement 1,5 seconde avant l'impact. Cependant, l'il humain et les camras de qualit ont une gamme dynamique bien meilleure que cette vido, et auraient d pouvoir la voir mme avant cinq secondes. De la vido dashcam, aucun humain ne peut freiner  temps avec seulement 1,5 seconde d'avertissement [avertissement faisant probablement rfrence au temps danalyse de la situation sur la route et de raction]. Les meilleurs humains ragissent en moins d'une seconde, beaucoup prennent 1,5  2,5 secondes.Le conducteur humain ne l'a pas vue parce qu'il ne regardait pas la route. Son attitude suggre quil passe le plus clair de son temps  regarder autre chose que la route, son tlphone par exemple.Alors qu'un radar de base qui filtre les objets qui ne se dplacent pas vers la voiture ne la verrait pas forcment, un radar plus avanc aurait d la dtecter (sans dclencher de freinage), elle ainsi que sa bicyclette, ds qu'elle sest engage dans la voie  gauche, probablement quatre secondes avant l'impact au moins. Le freinage aurait pu se dclencher deux secondes avant (ce qui, en thorie, donne suffisamment de temps [au moins pour que limpact ne soit pas fatal ?]).
Et de prciser par la suite que  Pour tre clair, alors que la voiture avait le droit de passage et la victime tait clairement imprudente d'y traverser, surtout sans vrifier rgulirement dans le sens de la circulation, il s'agit d'une situation o tout robocar fonctionnant correctement suivant les bonnes pratiques, ou alors les meilleures pratiques, aurait d viter l'accident, peu importe l'erreur pitonne. Ce ne serait pas vrai si le piton traversait dans l'autre sens, se dplaant immdiatement dans la voie de droite depuis le trottoir droit. Dans ce cas, aucune technique n'aurait pu viter l'vnement. 


Enfin, il sest livr  une analyse plus dtaille des lments. 

*LIDAR*

Ce n'est pas une situation complexe. C'est le genre de choses que le LIDAR voit, et il voit trs bien la nuit.

*Camras et HDR*

La voiture autonome Uber aurait un large ventail de camras. Cela signifie gnralement que le systme a t conu pour offrir une vision   haute dynamique  pour la conduite de nuit. C'est parce que ce que nous voyons ici est commun  l'clairage ingal d aux phares et aux rverbres. Cela signifie soit deux camras ou plus avec diffrents niveaux d'exposition, soit une camra commutant constamment le niveau d'exposition pour capturer les objets allums et non clairs.

Un systme de vision bas sur le HDR devrait galement l'avoir facilement vu et dclencher l'arrt.


*L'endroit au 640 North Mill Avenue  Tempe, en Arizona, o la pitonne a t percute*
*Radar*

Le radar aurait pu aider ici, mme si Brad admet que les formes les plus lmentaires de radar n'auraient t daucune utilit parce qu'un piton traversant lentement la rue renvoie une signature Doppler semblable  un objet stationnaire (un peu comme la signature pour dautres objets fixes comme les arbres). Parce que la rsolution radar est faible, de nombreux radars ignorent tout objet stationnaire (c'est--dire ne se dplaant pas vers ou loin de la voiture). Des radars plus avancs avec une meilleure rsolution la verraient et leur rsolution est gnralement suffisante pour savoir dans quelle direction se trouve la cible stationnaire.

*Le conducteur*

 Clairement, il y a un problme avec le pilote de scurit. Il ne fait pas son travail. Il peut faire face  des problmes juridiques. Il sera certainement vir. Le vrai dbat portera sur les politiques d'Uber en matire d'embauche, de formation et de surveillance des facteurs de scurit, ainsi que sur les politiques de l'ensemble de l'industrie.  

Quoi quil en soit, l'enqute suit son cours pour dterminer la cause de l'accident mortel d'une pitonne, heurte par une voiture autonome en cours de test sur la voie publique. Daprs Velodyne, une socit qui fabrique des outils de tldtection par laser (Lidar  Light Detection And Ranging), il est possible que le vhicule impliqu dans laccident, une Volvo XC90, ft quip dune de ses solutions matrielles. Pour autant, le groupe estime, sans relle surprise, que  cet accident na pas t caus par le Lidar. Le problme se situe autre part.  

Normalement, dclare Velodyne,  notre Lidar est capable de visualiser clairement [la passante] et son vlo dans cette situation. Cependant, ce nest pas notre Lidar qui prend la dcision de freiner ou de scarter de la trajectoire. [] Nous ne savons pas quels capteurs taient sur la voiture Uber ce soir-l, sils fonctionnaient ou comment ils taient utiliss , ajoute la socit.

Source : Forbes, analyse de Brad

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Partagez-vous l'analyse de Brad Templeton ?

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Neutre.
Et l'histoire ne dit pas qui a appel les secours et si la voiture c'est arrt toute seul en constatant les faits.

----------


## ddoumeche

> La notion de "vitesse rlle" n'a aucun sens intrinsque. N'importe quel outil de mesure  une marge d'erreur. 
> La vitesse au compteur survalue en gnral la vitesse du vhicule. 
> La vitesse issue du GPS est moyenn sur diffrentes receptions de positions et a donc une marge d'erreur,  ne serait-ce que par le retard induit par cette moyenne, mais galement parce que le GPS n'est prcis dans des conditions correctes qu'au mieux  10m prs pour du civile. Donc si un coup t'es vu 10m plus en avant, et juste aprs 10m plus en arrire, la vitesse est sous value.
> 
> L'outil le plus prcis sur ta vitesse est le radar fixe extrieur. Et mme lui s'accorde une marge d'erreur. Alors  ta pseudo-question rhtorique "Quelle marge d'erreur ?" Je te rpond : celle de l'instrument de mesure.
> 
> (Et l'historique, quelle preuve qu'il n'ait pas t manipul par Uber pour viter d'apparaitre avec un excs de vitesse encore suprieur?)


Ce que tu dis est exact - hormis le premier point - mais prcisons :
1/ la vitesse relle est une notion qui a toujours exist et se distingue de la vitesse compteur, qui est elle toujours survalu selon le pays de mise en circulation, et le modle de vhicule
http://service.autoplus.fr/vitesse/
2/ un capteur GPS ne peut donner qu'une vitesse moyenne, et n'est prcis qu' vitesse lev et sur du plat, en plus de dpendre fortement du relief
3/ un radar fixe extrieur dont beaucoup ne sont pas correctement talonns, d'o les 5km/h de marge accords
4/ les capteurs ABS quipant les vhicules modernes et servant a mesurer cette vitesse relle ont une prcision situe en 0 et 3%, et sont efficaces ds 0km/h. Donc les autorits ont la vitesse relle

Si Uber avait trafiqu les donnes,la vitesse relev aurait t abaisse pour la faire correspondre  la limite lgale : ce serait criminel, en plus d'tre dcelable en comparant avec la distance parcourue par seconde, obtenue par le marquage au sol.

----------


## Potomac

ce qui me choque le plus dans la vido c'est l'imprudence de la cycliste, c'est la nuit sur la vido et pourtant :

- pas d'clairage sur le vlo
- elle ne porte pas de gilet jaune fluo

si la cycliste portait un gilet jaune fluo et avait des clairages sur le vlo, des catadioptres sur les roues alors elle aurait t repre de trs loin par la voiture et aurait eu probablement la vie sauve

----------


## rambc

La seule vraie question  laquelle il va falloir rpondre est de savoir si on a un outil d'aide  la conduite, et dans ce cas le conducteur reste responsable, ou bien si le dispositif se substitue au conducteur, auquel cas c'est le systme autonome qui est responsable.

Je pense que ce sera la premire option qui sera propose lors de l'achat de ce type de systmes car aucune entreprise ne voudra prendre la responsabilit d'un accident comme le tragique qui est arriv ici.

Le dilemme du tramway montre de toute faon qu'il y aura toujours des situations avec une part d'arbitraire. Or ceci sous-entend qu'il y aura toujours un risque de procs.

L'IA, c'est sympa mais il va falloir srieusement que cela cesse d'tre la seule affaire de spcialistes. La socit, les philosophes, les juristes doivent absolument s'emparer de cette problmatique... C'est l'aspect positive de cet accident et d'autres qui arriveront.

----------


## Neckara

> L'IA, c'est sympa mais il va falloir srieusement que cela cesse d'tre la seule affaire de spcialistes. La socit, les philosophes, les juristes doivent absolument s'emparer de cette problmatique...


Cela a dj commenc, notamment avec des confrences "IA et thique" au sein d'un groupe de travail qui regroupe, entre autre, des juristes, et la CNIL.



J'aimerais aussi rappeler qu'il est difficile, quand on est "passager" d'avoir le mme niveau d'attention permanent qu'en conduite,  et l'ennuie/la distraction peut vite arriver. Comme toujours, c'est une question de juste milieu, et je ne dis absolument pas qu'il est justifi de regarder son tlphone ou de regarder un DVD.

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Neutre.
> Et l'histoire ne dit pas qui a appel les secours et si la voiture c'est arrt toute seul en constatant les faits.


Tu dlire ? T'a trop fait cuire tes champignons hallucinognes ?

La question n'est pas de savoir qui a appuy sur le frein aprs la collision... Mais si l'humain ou la machine
aurait pu viter la collision ! Et au passage dterminer les responsabilits (comme dans tout accident de la circulation)

Quand un accident  lieu, aprs l'accident on ne demande pas qui a appel les secours mais qui a t tmoin
pour les besoins de l'enqute (quelques fois plusieurs tmoins appellent les secours simultanment, on ne sait pas
que la personne dans la voiture arrt 300m devant qui a vu l'accident est dj en train des les appeler..., dans le doute il vaut
mieux appeler de toute faon)




> ce qui me choque le plus dans la vido c'est l'imprudence de la cycliste, c'est la nuit sur la vido et pourtant :
> 
> - pas d'clairage sur le vlo
> - elle ne porte pas de gilet jaune fluo


Si j'ai bien lu les sites US et si leur infos sont pertinentes la personne tait SDF... Je pense pas que sa proccupation premire
tait de s'acheter un gilet jaune (je sais mme pas si il est obligatoire pour les cycliste en Arizona), ni l'clairage de son vlo d'ailleurs....




> si la cycliste portait un gilet jaune fluo et avait des clairages sur le vlo, des catadioptres sur les roues alors elle aurait t repre de trs loin par la voiture et aurait eu probablement la vie sauve


L rien ne te permet de l'affirmer :

- Le conducteur ne regarde pas la route (mme si elle avait un gilet fluo il ne l'aurait pas vu)
- Les capteurs ne l'on pas vu ou lintelligence n'a pas interprt les infos des capteurs correctement, rien ne permet de dire,  ce stade, si un gilet fluo aurait modifi la situation

Pour info un lidar "voit" aussi bien dans le noir qu'en plein jour (idem pour un radar), l'absence d'clairage n'est pas une excuse pour ces deux
dispositifs l. Quand aux camras (classiques et stroscopiques) on ne sait pas quelle est leur sensibilit.... Ni leur champ de vision exacte
d'ailleurs...

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Sincrement, je me dis que la seule personne qui est vritablement en tord de manire certaine, c'est le piton. La voiture et le conducteur leur culpabilit est encore  dmontrer.


Beaucoup de personnes mettent en cause la personne qui traverse. C'est vrai qu'elle semble avoir commis une imprudence si l'on peut en croire les images.

Mais l'argument MASSUE utilis par les promoteurs des voitures autonomes est que celles-ci sont PLUS SURES que celles conduites par
des conducteurs lambda. Bardes de technologies et capteurs plus aiguiss que l'oeil humain elle ragissent plus vite et mieux aux situations
d'urgence. La "propagande" en faveur de cette technologie (si, si, relisez bien tous les articles sur le sujet, je n'exagre qu'a peine) vante
la scurit des passagers mais aussi des autres usagers de la route. Y compris ceux qui traversent en dehors des clous..... 

Visiblement,  ce stade, certaines promesses ne sont pas encore tenues... le seront-elles un jour, c'est l la question ?

UBER nous vent-il du flan ou pas (et les autres aussi d'ailleurs) ? Je pense que la question mrite d'tre pose...

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Tu dlire ? T'a trop fait cuire tes champignons hallucinognes ?


Selon ce que j'ai appris de la vie, principalement en tant en France mtropolitain (cole I.S.I.M.A.) c'est de ne pas trop port attention  ceux qui veulent blmer le pilote d'un jouet " autonome ".
La station international est l'une des images cls dans cette cole. Des vagues de suicides pourraient bien suivre. La mise  mort n'est pas ma spcialit surtout auprs des ingnieurs.

On ne blmera pas la source thorique et pratique mais belle et bien le petit groupe qui a eu le malheur d'avoir de la malchance. Si la cycliste tait un oiseau et la voiture un avion, cela n'aurait pas fait autant le bruit chez les "informaticiens en herbe".




> Beaucoup de personnes mettent en cause la personne qui traverse.  C'est vrai qu'elle semble avoir commis une imprudence si l'on peut en  croire les images.


L encore, ce n'est pas mon cas.
Surtout qu'en France je crois bien que selon Dcathlon ou Go Sport qu'il y a quelques rgles pour rouler sur les routes.
Que les cycliste pro du tour de France n'ont pas forcment.
J'avais un voisin mauritanien qui avait ou a un vlo achet sur le bon coin. Malgr l'tat dlabr (mcaniquement) de celui ci, il y avait les dispositifs de " scurits " sur le vlo.

Pour rappel, il y a toujours pas mal d'accident en rgion Parisienne malgr le fait que la limitation de vitesse soit moins lev.

----------


## 23JFK

La victime est morte  l'hopital, on ne peut donc pas affirmer que la voiture l'a tue. Selon l'tat de sant initial de la personne, et les conditions de sa chute (il y en a qui arrive  se tuer en trbuchant), sa rencontre avec la voiture n'est pas la cause certaine du dcs, au mieux un prcurseur.

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Selon ce que j'ai appris de la vie, principalement en tant en France mtropolitain (cole I.S.I.M.A.) c'est de ne pas trop port attention  ceux qui veulent blmer le pilote d'un jouet " autonome ".


T'a fais l'ISIMA, tiens c'est bizarre je vois pas cette rfrence sur ton CV !

J'y suis de temps en temps et je connais pas mal de monde l bas (y compris des profs)

On a mme pris des stagiaires de l'ISIMA pendant plusieurs annes (y compris en  2008-2009)
annes mentionns sur ton CV  Aubire avec qui je suis rest en contact...

Au passage "Le campus Blaise Pascal" c'est pas que l'ISIMA... Comme l'ISIMA a une trs trs bonne rputation
si tu y avais t tudiant tu le prciserai sur ton CV... Je pense donc que comme pour beaucoup de choses que
tu rdiges sur ce forum tu enfume pas mal....

----------


## Neckara

> Visiblement,  ce stade, certaines promesses ne sont pas encore tenues... le seront-elles un jour, c'est l la question ?


Et tu dduis cela via un seul exemple d'accident ?

Ce n'est pas srieux, tu ne peux pas dire qu'une technologie est plus dangereuse qu'une autre sur cette seule base !
Notamment 




> Comme l'ISIMA a une trs trs bonne rputation si tu y avais t tudiant tu le prciserai sur ton CV...


Ce n'est pas une cole d'informatique super rpute non plus, tu as dj les ENSI qui sont devant, polytech (?), l'cole des mines (?), etc.





> Je pense donc que comme pour beaucoup de choses que tu rdiges sur ce forum tu enfume pas mal....


Personnellement, je dois avouer que je ne comprends pas toujours ce qu'il dit.

Note: Je pense qu'il faudrait que tu vites de mettre des retours  la ligne en plein milieu de tes phrases, cela fait bizarre quand on a une taille d'cran diffrente.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> T'a fais l'ISIMA, tiens c'est bizarre je vois pas cette rfrence sur ton CV !


J'ai t dans les locaux et principalement au contact des occupant des locaux, nuance.  :;): 
J'tais en Master donc principalement sous rgime universitaire.

Sinon, c'est une trs bonne cole (surtout sur le plan humain).
Principalement de bon souvenir.
La zone du campus est bien.




> Ce n'est pas une cole d'informatique super rpute non plus, tu as dj  les ENSI qui sont devant, polytech (?), l'cole des mines (?),  etc.


Je ne force pas  venir... rgion parisienne, Toulouse, Toulon et Cachan ont le vent en poupe.
Les enseignements ne sont pas les mmes je suppose.




> On a mme pris des stagiaires de l'ISIMA pendant plusieurs annes (y compris en  2008-2009)
> annes mentionns sur ton CV  Aubire avec qui je suis rest en contact...


Bonne nouvelle pour eux, cela leurs vites de trop gros frais de dplacement si ils ne sont pas vhicul par leurs propres moyens.
Moi, je reste pas en contact, Ple Emploi non plus  ce sujet. Ou mme ASSEDIC/UNEDIC/URSSAF/IMPTS.
Cependant, eux non plus n'ont pas chercher  savoir plus. Cela ne fait pas parti des "mesures de statistiques".

Michelin, Limagrain, Pentamelec, *Mistral*, *ABICOM*, *ELANZ*, Auchan, Leclerc, Vinci, Logidme, les banques, Darty, FNAC, SNCF, T2C, chaine thermal du soleil, etc... il y en a, je ne dis pas le contraire.




> tu rdiges sur ce forum tu enfume pas mal....


Tu peux me lancer la premire pierre (surtout sur la libert d'expression). Vue que je ne comprend que veux dire enfume dans ce contexte.
Le problme des faux avis et fakes news sont pourtant encore d'actualit.

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Tu peux me lancer la premire pierre (surtout sur la libert d'expression). Vue que je ne comprend que veux dire enfume dans ce contexte.
> Le problme des faux avis et fakes news sont pourtant encore d'actualit.


Ca veut juste dire que tu raconte des carabistouilles comme disent les belges !!! (cherche a t'occupera) 

1. Moi quand je dis quelque chose je ne prcise pas "Ecole ISIMA" mme si j'ai la chance d'en visiter rgulirement les locaux alors que je n'ai aucune sorte de diplme de cet tablissement

2. Quand tu dis (plus haut dans ce topic) que tu connais un aveugle qui fait du VTT, qui fait du bruit avec sa bouche, je te cite, pour viter les obstacles : T'a juste vu a  la TV et c'est pas des bruits avec sa bouche mais un quipement mis au point par des ingnieurs

3. Tu parles dans un autre topic de connexion  distance sans savoir ce que c'est et tu avoue 2 o 3 messages plus bas ne jamais en avoir utilis. J'ai peine  croire qu'une personne avec 1 BTS + 1 Licence + 2 master, n'ai jamais utilis une ouverture de session  distance... etc sur d'autres sujets ou t'avance en "expert" ou du moins en connaisseur avant de partir en live ... 

4. Tu intervient sur des notions de feux de croisement qui n'clairent pas assez loin en fonction de la vitesse (plus haut dans ce topic) et du avoue n'avoir jamais pris le volant (et les deux fois que tu l'a pris t'est pass  cot de la catastrophe, ce sont tes propos)

5. Tu parles de te mesurer  des IA sur GTA5, bien non expert en jeu de simulation je n'ai jamais entendu parl d'intelligence artificielle  propose de GTA5 malgr tout le bien que les joueurs en disent a reste un moteur de jeu de simulation.

Tu parles "d'informaticien en herbe", je pense que tu en est le plus bel exemple que je n'ai jamais vu (sans parler du reste)...

D'ailleurs rien que celle l elle est  se tordre de rire :




> Pour rappel, il y a toujours pas mal d'accident en rgion Parisienne malgr le fait que la limitation de vitesse soit moins lev.


Y'a un code de la route spcifique  Paris (je sais pas 40km/h en ville au lieu de 50km/h en province) ?

J'y monte dans quelques jours, faut peu tre que je renseigne avant alors... La seule chose qui fait baisser la vitesse  Paris, c'est les bouchons 




> La victime est morte  l'hopital, on ne peut donc pas affirmer que la voiture l'a tue. Selon l'tat de sant initial de la personne, et les conditions de sa chute (il y en a qui arrive  se tuer en trbuchant), sa rencontre avec la voiture n'est pas la cause certaine du dcs, au mieux un prcurseur.


Ca c'est un super systme de dfense encore jamais vu devant un tribunal je pense...

Si un jour tu crase une grand-mre avec ta voiture j'imagine ta ligne de dfense :

- Monsieur le prsident, cette personne tait de toute faon dj trs malade ( son age vous pensez bien qu'elle devait avoir un tas de maladies comme c'est pas permis), elle n'aurait pu que dcder dans les semaines, les mois, voire encore pire je parle pour elle, dans les annes qui viennent. Le choc avec ma voiture n'est en rien responsable de son dcs mme si je reconnais qu'il a t un prcurseur  son admission  lhpital...

Qui peut dire que ce n'est pas sa vieillesse,, ou l'une des diverses maladie qu'elle avait, qui a caus son dcs durant ce sjour  lhpital ?

- Le prsident :  .... (muet) 




> Note: Je pense qu'il faudrait que tu vites de mettre des retours  la ligne en plein milieu de tes phrases, cela fait bizarre quand on a une taille d'cran diffrente.


Je prend note, j'essayerai d'y penser et de me corriger...

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Et tu dduis cela via un seul exemple d'accident ?
> 
> Ce n'est pas srieux, tu ne peux pas dire qu'une technologie est plus dangereuse qu'une autre sur cette seule base !
> Notamment


1. C'est pas le premier accident avec une voiture quipe de 'technologie autonome" (TESLA, GOOLE ont eu aussi des accidents)

2. Aucune entreprise ne communique sur le nombre de fois o le conducteur (toujours prsent dans les vhicules) a du reprendre la main pour viter le pire (j'aimerai voire les chiffres un jour)




> Ce n'est pas une cole d'informatique super rpute non plus, tu as dj les ENSI qui sont devant, polytech (?), l'cole des mines (?), etc.


C'est pas une des plus nulle non plus, mais c'est sur que comparer une cole de "Province"  l'cole des Mines ou Polytech... C'est un peu comme comparer la fanfare de la Garde Rpublicaine  l'harmonie d'une petite ville de province... On n'a pas les mmes moyens....

----------


## 23JFK

> Ca c'est un super systme de dfense encore jamais vu devant un tribunal je pense...
> 
> Si un jour tu crase une grand-mre avec ta voiture j'imagine ta ligne de dfense :
> 
> - Monsieur le prsident, cette personne tait de toute faon dj trs malade ( son age vous pensez bien qu'elle devait avoir un tas de maladies comme c'est pas permis), elle n'aurait pu que dcder dans les semaines, les mois, voire encore pire je parle pour elle, dans les annes qui viennent. Le choc avec ma voiture n'est en rien responsable de son dcs mme si je reconnais qu'il a t un prcurseur  son admission  lhpital...
> 
> Qui peut dire que ce n'est pas sa vieillesse,, ou l'une des diverses maladie qu'elle avait, qui a caus son dcs durant ce sjour  lhpital ?
> 
> - Le prsident :  .... (muet) 
> ...



Il y a une diffrence entre craser et percuter, avec des bouts de grand-mre sous le pare-choc la dfense ne serait pas la mme... Si les ambulanciers avaient constat le dcs sur place, le problme ne serait pas.

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Il y a une diffrence entre craser et percuter, avec des bouts de grand-mre sous le pare-choc la dfense ne serait pas la mme... Si les ambulanciers avaient constat le dcs sur place, le problme ne serait pas.


Quelle diffrence si les gendarmes ramassent les morceaux de la victime sous ton parechoc et si elle dcde quelques heures aprs sur la table d'opration ?

Tu pense que le procureur sera plus clment dans le premier cas ?

----------


## 23JFK

> Quelle diffrence si les gendarmes ramassent les morceaux de la victime sous ton parechoc et si elle dcde quelques heures aprs sur la table d'opration ?
> 
> Tu pense que le procureur sera plus clment dans le premier cas ?



La procdure est diffrente donc oui, il y a une diffrence de traitement par le procureur entre avoir  traiter une affaire o l'on ramasse un cadavre sur la chausse et avoir  traiter une affaire o la personne est dcde au bloc opratoire.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> 1. Moi quand je dis quelque chose je ne prcise pas "Ecole ISIMA" mme si j'ai la chance d'en visiter rgulirement les locaux alors que je n'ai aucune sorte de diplme de cet tablissement


C'est pour cela que tu n'es pas moi.



> 2. Quand tu dis (plus haut dans ce topic) que tu connais un aveugle qui fait du VTT, qui fait du bruit avec sa bouche, je te cite, pour viter les obstacles : T'a juste vu a  la TV et c'est pas des bruits avec sa bouche mais un quipement mis au point par des ingnieurs


Pas sre que nous ayons vue le mme.



> 3. Tu parles dans un autre topic de connexion  distance sans savoir ce que c'est et tu avoue 2 o 3 messages plus bas ne jamais en avoir utilis. J'ai peine  croire qu'une personne avec 1 BTS + 1 Licence + 2 master, n'ai jamais utilis une ouverture de session  distance... etc sur d'autres sujets ou t'avance en "expert" ou du moins en connaisseur avant de partir en live ...


Je sais ce que c'est, c'est juste toi qui veux croire le contre, j'y arrive bien avec TinyVNC pour obtenir des images et un contrle distant.



> 4. Tu intervient sur des notions de feux de croisement qui n'clairent pas assez loin en fonction de la vitesse (plus haut dans ce topic) et du avoue n'avoir jamais pris le volant (et les deux fois que tu l'a pris t'est pass  cot de la catastrophe, ce sont tes propos)


C'est parce que la visibilit sur la vido n'est pas fameuse.



> 5. Tu parles de te mesurer  des IA sur GTA5, bien non expert en jeu de simulation je n'ai jamais entendu parl d'intelligence artificielle  propose de GTA5 malgr tout le bien que les joueurs en disent a reste un moteur de jeu de simulation.


Non, je n'ai jamais eu se jeu. Tu confond avec un autre. Sur PS3 j'ai ceux ci avec trophe et quelque uns qui n'y sont pas comme Everybody Golf World Tour. Et sur PC, en version DVD, il n'y a que Farming Simulator 15.
Sinon ma remarque est juste que l'IA de jeu n'est peut-tre pas celle des voitures. Du moins, elle ne reoit pas les mme infos.

Si tu veux tu peux mettre la lumire de ton cran  au maximum quand dans le jeu il fait noire ou obscure, tu verra mieux la plus part du temps.
Mais a je l'ai su bien aprs.



> Tu parles "d'informaticien en herbe", je pense que tu en est le plus bel exemple que je n'ai jamais vu (sans parler du reste)...


Informaticien  plusieurs dclinaisons.
Mme ceux qui font porter le chapeau.



> D'ailleurs rien que celle l elle est  se tordre de rire :
> 
> Y'a un code de la route spcifique  Paris (je sais pas 40km/h en ville au lieu de 50km/h en province) ?


Non, mais la vignette est " obligatoire " en cas de restriction du trafic routier les jours de fortes pollutions.




> Ca c'est un super systme de dfense encore jamais vu devant un tribunal je pense...
> 
> Si un jour tu crase une grand-mre avec ta voiture j'imagine ta ligne de dfense :
> 
> - Monsieur le prsident, cette personne tait de toute faon dj trs malade ( son age vous pensez bien qu'elle devait avoir un tas de maladies comme c'est pas permis), elle n'aurait pu que dcder dans les semaines, les mois, voire encore pire je parle pour elle, dans les annes qui viennent. Le choc avec ma voiture n'est en rien responsable de son dcs mme si je reconnais qu'il a t un prcurseur  son admission  lhpital...
> 
> Qui peut dire que ce n'est pas sa vieillesse,, ou l'une des diverses maladie qu'elle avait, qui a caus son dcs durant ce sjour  lhpital ?
> 
> - Le prsident :  .... (muet) 
> ...


Venant de quelqu'un qui a dj payer une amende, je prsume qu'il y a des amendes qui se perdent.

Une grand-mre snile, gteuse et menteuse, j'en ai une, grand-mre maternelle. T'a pas ide des problmes qui peuvent rester en sommeil quand mme l'quipe mdicale qui s'en occupe se plaigne d'elle...
Si ce cas tait vrai, je prendrais mes responsabilits. J'en ai mme dj pris alors que ce n'tait pas ma faute...






J'ai mme la proprio de chez moi qui n'arrte pas de crier ou de dire des mots en se plaignant, mais personne ne fait rien pour savoir si elle va bien ou autre.
Des " c'est pas ici ", " c'est pas l ", etc...
Pourtant  elle seule, j'aurais pu devenir fou. mais en faite c'est au premier abord c'est sa chienne qui fait pipi partout.
Chez moi il fait 15, je contact mme plus mon agence de location et la proprio file une facture avec lectricit, eau et chauffage. (lectricit sans compteur individuel, ce qui fait d'elle une pro de la revente d'lectricit)



Je pense que tu es dans ta bulle, une personne est morte et cela te rend triste.
C'est pas pour autant que j'irais taper sur UBER, les services gouvernementaux/routiers US ou les dev en IA ou mme la famille de la personne qui voudrait un ddommagement, pas pour eux, mais poste mortem. (elle travaillait pour eux ou vivaient en groupe ?)
Par contre, des " observations " pour signaler que l'on souhaite que cela n'arrive plus, j'en ai fait quelques unes, c'est mieux que des cris, des colres et des pleures d'un enfant.

----------


## blbird

> 1. C'est pas le premier accident avec une voiture quipe de 'technologie autonome" (TESLA, GOOLE ont eu aussi des accidents)
> 
> 2. Aucune entreprise ne communique sur le nombre de fois o le conducteur (toujours prsent dans les vhicules) a du reprendre la main pour viter le pire (j'aimerai voire les chiffres un jour)


Dduction sur quelques cas, mais aussi via quelque chose dont tu ne connais aucun rsultat?

A condition que les algorithmes soient bien tudis, plus ils vont rouler, plus ils auront de donnes, moins ils feront d'accidents. Et quand une bonne partie des voitures, voir toutes, aura uniformiser la faon de rouler gnrale, avec de fait un respect absolu du code de la route pour une majorit (idalement tous), les accidents seront proches du zro, sans jamais pouvoir l'atteindre vraiment j'imagine.

Enfin bref, il n'y aura pas photo surf le nombre d'accidents entre la conduite automatis et la conduite humaine.

----------


## Neckara

> A condition que les algorithmes soient bien tudis, plus ils vont rouler, plus ils auront de donnes, moins ils feront d'accidents.


Attention cependant, le sur-apprentissage fait baisser les performances.

----------


## Uther

C'est pas contradictoire. Au contraire avoir beaucoup de donnes est utile pour faire un bon jeu de test de validation qui vite le sur-apprentissage.

----------


## Neckara

Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'il y a une "limite".

En gros, mme avec une infinit de donnes, on n'aura pas une performance infinie.

----------


## ddoumeche

> 2. Quand tu dis (plus haut dans ce topic) que tu connais un aveugle qui fait du VTT, qui fait du bruit avec sa bouche, je te cite, pour viter les obstacles : T'a juste vu a  la TV et c'est pas des bruits avec sa bouche mais un quipement mis au point par des ingnieurs


Le sens sonar, aussi appel cholocation, existe rellement. Et peut tre appris par la plupart des aveugles, pas besoin d'un quipement spcifique.
Il y a le cas fameux d'un noir amricain qui fait du vlo ET fait mme des paniers des baskets




> La victime est morte  l'hopital, on ne peut donc pas affirmer que la voiture l'a tue. Selon l'tat de sant initial de la personne, et les conditions de sa chute (il y en a qui arrive  se tuer en trbuchant), sa rencontre avec la voiture n'est pas la cause certaine du dcs, au mieux un prcurseur.


Oui, corrlation n'est pas causalit.

----------


## Bubu017

> Oui, corrlation n'est pas causalit.


Vous pensez vraiment qu'un juge ferait la diffrence ?

----------


## AoCannaille

> Vous pensez vraiment qu'un juge ferait la diffrence ?


C'est son taf de chercher des responsable de manire logique, irrfutable et sans motions.

Si un juge n'y arrive pas de lui mme (qu'il change de mtier), les avocats lui rappelleront. Si a ne suffit pas, ils feront appel...

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Accident Uber : Google fait un peu de pub en assurant que ses voitures auraient pu viter la collision,*
*opration marketing ou ralit ?* 

Lincident mortel qui a impliqu une voiture autonome dUber a pouss des investigations de diverses natures. Cest dans ce contexte que le New York Times a divulgu des documents internes quil a obtenus et qui suggrent que le programme de voiture autonome de la socit est loin derrire ses rivaux en termes de progrs en la matire.

Le quotidien affirme que  Les voitures avaient du mal  traverser les zones de construction et se trouvaient galement en difficult  ct des grands vhicules, comme les gros appareils de forage. Les conducteurs humains d'Uber ont d intervenir beaucoup plus frquemment que les conducteurs de projets de voitures autonomes concurrents. 

Pour mettre cette allgation en perspective, le quotidien rappelle que Waymo, la filiale d'Alphabet spcialis dans le dveloppement de la voiture autonome, a dclar que lors de tests sur les routes en Californie l'anne dernire, ses voitures ont parcouru en moyenne prs de 5600 miles avant que le conducteur ne prenne le contrle (dsengagement [du pilote automatique]). Pourtant, en mars, Uber avait du mal  atteindre son objectif de 13 miles avant  l'intervention  dun humain, selon les 100 pages de documents d'entreprise obtenus par le New York Times et deux personnes familires avec les oprations de la compagnie dans la rgion de Phoenix, mais qui ne sont pas autorises  parler publiquement  ce sujet.

 Pourtant, on demandait aux pilotes d'Uber d'en faire plus  en solitaire quand ils avaient travaill par deux.

 Et il y avait aussi une pression pour atteindre l'objectif d'offrir un service de voiture sans chauffeur d'ici la fin de l'anne et d'impressionner les cadres suprieurs. Dara Khosrowshahi, chef de la direction d'Uber, devait se rendre en Arizona en avril, et les dirigeants du groupe de dveloppement de la compagnie dans la rgion de Phoenix voulaient lui offrir un trajet sans problme dans une voiture autonome. Le voyage de Khosrowshahi tait baptis Milestone 1 : Confidence dans les documents de l'entreprise , a indiqu le quotidien. 

Le Times a mis cte  cte Uber et Waymo, suggrant qu'ils sont directement comparables. Mais cela nest pas vident. Les chiffres de Waymo concernent les dsengagements lis  la scurit, c'est--dire les situations o le conducteur doit prendre le relais pour viter un accident. Les chiffres n'incluent pas les situations o le vhicule est perplexe par rapport  une situation qui nest pas souvent rencontre comme un chantier de construction et a besoin du pilote pour prendre le relais mme s'il n'y a pas de danger immdiat d'accident.


Le rapport du Times ne prcise pas si ce chiffre de 13 miles par dsengagement est li aux dsengagements de scurit (qui seraient dans ce cas comparables aux chiffres obtenus en Californie) ou  tous les dsengagements (qui ne seraient donc pas comparables).

De plus, comme l'a soulign un porte-parole d'Uber au Times, le taux de dsengagement dpend de nombreux facteurs, notamment le type de route sur lequel la voiture est teste, les types de tests effectus et la configuration du logiciel. Cependant, Uber teste ses voitures dans la rgion mtropolitaine de Phoenix  une rgion dont les larges rues de banlieue sont gnralement considres comme tant parmi les plus faciles du pays.  

Et le quotidien de prciser :  Uber a test ses voitures autonomes dans le vide rglementaire de lArizona. Il existe peu de rgles fdrales rgissant les essais de voitures autonomes. Contrairement  la Californie, o Uber effectuait ses tests depuis le printemps 2017, les reprsentants de l'tat de l'Arizona avaient adopt une approche non interventionniste  l'gard des vhicules autonomes et n'exigeaient pas aux entreprises de divulguer la performance de leurs voitures.  

*La course au profit au dtriment de la scurit ?* 

Le quotidien rapporte quen septembre 2017, les voitures autonomes d'Uber avaient parcouru un million de miles en un an dans tout le pays. Uber a enregistr son deuxime million en 100 jours et a ajout son prochain million en un intervalle encore plus court, selon les documents de l'entreprise.

Au dbut, il y avait deux groupes de pilotes d'essai. Un petit groupe qui devait mettre les voitures dans des situations difficiles o, sans intervention humaine, elles seraient entres en collision.

Un groupe plus important de conducteurs, qui s'est concentr sur le ramassage des clients dans les vhicules autonomes. Ces conducteurs devaient prter plus d'attention aux petits dtails, prenant souvent le contrle pour viter une  mauvaise exprience  comme un freinage brutal, selon un document de l'entreprise.

Vers le mois d'octobre, Uber a fusionn les deux groupes afin d'offrir un service de voiture rellement autonome aux clients  le plus rapidement possible . Le service de ramassage des clients a t abandonn pour permettre aux chauffeurs d'accumuler des miles et de collecter des donnes afin daider le systme  tre plus fiable.

 la mme priode, Uber est pass de deux employs dans chaque voiture  un. La paire demploys partageait les tches : tandis que l'un tait prt  prendre le relais si le systme autonome plantait, l'autre devait surveiller ce que les ordinateurs dtectaient. Le second pilote tait donc responsable du suivi de la performance du systme ainsi que de l'tiquetage des donnes. Cest dailleurs ce qua expliqu Kallman, porte-parole d'Uber, qui a indiqu que la seconde personne tait dans la voiture pour des tches purement lies aux donnes et non pour la scurit.


 Waymo tait galement pass de deux oprateurs en tout temps  un dans certaines situations  la fin de 2015, a dclar Johnny Luu, un porte-parole de Waymo. Waymo utilise toujours deux pilotes de test lorsqu'il ajoute de nouveaux systmes ou se dplace vers un nouvel emplacement , prcise le quotidien qui assure quaprs ses solides rsultats en Californie, Waymo teste maintenant des voitures  Chandler, en Arizona, une banlieue de Phoenix, sans aucun conducteur de scurit.

Le NYT prcise galement que lorsquUber est pass  un seul oprateur, certains employs ont exprim des proccupations de scurit aux gestionnaires, selon les deux personnes familires avec les oprations d'Uber. Ils craignaient que le fait d'aller en solo rende plus difficile de rester vigilant pendant les heures de conduite.

*Le petit mot de Waymo*

 Je tiens  tre respectueux dElaine, la femme qui a perdu sa vie, et sa famille  a dclar John Krafcik, PDG de Waymo, lors d'une confrence des concessionnaires automobiles samedi  Las Vegas (Nevada) avant d'affirmer  qu' Waymo, nous sommes confiants dans le fait que notre technologie aurait t capable de grer une telle situation. 

Pour appuyer ses propos, Krafcik a soulign que les vhicules autonomes de Google avaient parcouru depuis 2009 plus de 8 millions de kilomtres sur des routes frquentes par des pitons sans tre impliqus dans un accident mortel. Il a toutefois dit avoir t troubl par l'accident impliquant Uber, car  cette voiture tait quipe des technologies reprsentant l'ensemble du secteur de conduite autonome. 

Mais le moment est-il bien choisi pour faire de telles dclarations ?

Source : NYT, USA Today

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la situation rapporte par le NYT ?
 ::fleche::  Partagez-vous l'optimisme du PDG de Waymo ?

----------


## Neckara

Il faudrait faire une petite exprience pour savoir si les voitures Google sont plus sres que les autres.


Faudrait juste se prendre un bout de terrain, lcher des voitures autonomes, lcher des cyclistes puis compter les accidents.  la fin on peut faire un classement et rcompenser la voiture autonome qui en aura eu le plus.

----------


## VivienD

Profiter de l'chec meurtrier d'un comptiteur pour faire sa publicit est de trs mauvais got; une vole de bois vert s'impose.

----------


## Bigb

L'important dans le secteur des vhicules autonomes, ce n'est pas de savoir si il y aura un jour 0 mort, car il y en aura, mais est ce qu'aujourd'hui la technologie est meilleure que l'humain. Je suis persuad que chez Google c'est dj le cas.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Je tiens  tre respectueux dElaine, la femme qui a perdu sa vie, et sa famille  a dclar John Krafcik, PDG de Waymo, lors d'une confrence des concessionnaires automobiles samedi  Las Vegas (Nevada) avant d'affirmer  qu' Waymo, nous sommes confiants dans le fait que notre technologie aurait t capable de grer une telle situation .


Tant mieux pour lui, sur la vido de l'apparition de la semelle de la chaussure dans la lumire des feux au reste du corps, 2 secondes et j'ai pas mme l'intuition que le vhicule  ralenti durant les deux secondes.
Si ce n'est pas une dfaillance matriel, c'est un bogue de dev ou apprentissage sachant que cette situation a surement des similitudes avec d'autres comme le ferait un carte de kohonen.

----------


## Madmac

C'est de la foutaise. Un simple observation de la positions des capteurs de la voiture est suffisante pour comprendre qu'il existe un norme angle mort. Et qu'il met en danger les enfants et les personnes de petites tailles. S'ils veulent en faire un projet crdible, ils doivent revoir le concept de A  Z.

----------


## axel584

Pour ma part, pour avoir vu la vido, j'aurai bien t incapable, en tant qu'tre humain, d'viter la collision.
Effectivement, le plus important n'est pas que les voitures autonomes soient fiables  100% mais qu'elles soient aussi fiable ou plus fiable qu'un tre humain.

----------


## CoderInTheDark

Ca me choque, mais a me m'tonne pas.
Boing et Airbus exploitent bien les crashs de leur concurrent pour mettre en avant leurs produits.

Je ne suis pas convaincu qu'il pense rellement  la victime et  sa famille
Et il ferait bien de se mfier, quand on affirme que son produit est sr la tuile survient

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Effectivement, le plus important n'est pas que les voitures autonomes soient fiables  100% mais qu'elles soient aussi fiable ou plus fiable qu'un tre humain.


Si les capteurs ne sont pas dfaillants et selon les affirmations des articles et commentaires, que ceux ci sont trs performant en matire de dtection distante en milieu nocturne, le pilote automatique faisait quoi ?
(sans parler d'angle mort si ce n'est au dessus et en dessous de la voiture)

Humainement, vouloir rouler au limite des limitations de vitesses pour arriver au plus tt est normal.
Si au lieu d'une voiture autonome il y aurait eu une ambulance ou une voiture de police en activit (pas juste simplement en service) que les faits divers en auraient fait leurs affaire.




> Boing et Airbus exploitent bien les crashs de leur concurrent pour mettre en avant leurs produits.


Les crashs (accidents) interviennent malgr les diagnostiques [frquents] (de la ngligence ou manque de vrifications importantes ou mauvaise rparation ?) mme approfondies....
L aussi on est sr de rien...
Ce n'est pas que " le malheur des uns fait le bonheur des autres " mais aussi " l'quipe qui gagne ".

----------


## Victor Vincent

*Accident Uber : le gouverneur de lArizona suspend les tests de la voiture autonome*
*et qualifie le projet dchec incontestable*

Aprs laccident survenu le 18 mars impliquant un vhicule de type Volvo (un 4 x 4 Volvo XC90) et ayant cout la vie  une pitonne  Tempe en Arizona, le gouverneur de cet tat, Doug Ducey a suspendu lautorisation dUber de tester et oprer ses vhicules autonomes. Le gouverneur rpublicain a fait une volte-face sur cette question, car il y tait trs favorable  lide de tester ces vhicules en Arizona. En effet, il avait souhait la bienvenue  Uber et  d'autres constructeurs de vhicules autonomes pour utiliser l'Arizona comme site de test en l'absence de rglementation. Au dbut du mois de mars, il a autoris les tests de conduite autonome sans conducteur humain derrire le volant.

Selon le gouverneur, lincident survenu soulve des inquitudes quant   la capacit de lentreprise  tester sa technologie. Il a dclar quil sattendait  ce que la scurit publique soit la priorit absolue pour ceux qui utilisent des voitures autonomes. Il ajoute que  l'incident qui a eu lieu le 18 mars est un chec incontestable . Immdiatement aprs laccident, Uber avait en effet delle-mme suspendu ses essais, mens  Tempe, San Francisco (Californie), Pittsburgh (Pennsylvanie) aux tats-Unis ainsi qu Toronto au Canada. Il sagit de la premire victime connue  dune voiture autonome. La police de Tempe a diffus via un tweet une vido de 22 secondes montrant une femme marchant d'une zone sombre dans une rue juste avant qu'un SUV Uber ne la fauche. La Volvo tait en mode autoconduite avec un conducteur de secours humain au volant quand elle a fauch Elaine Herzberg, ge de 49 ans, a annonc la police.


Le pilote humain d'Uber, qui devait prendre les commandes en cas durgence, apparat sur la vido et semble surpris au moment de l'impact. Cela soulve la question de la formation de ces conducteurs et de savoir sils ont t entrains  ragir face  de telles situations. Mis  part ce point, ce sont surtout les capteurs du modle Volvo XC90 qui sont mis en cause. En effet, ces capteurs taient censs dtecter et alerter sur la prsence dun piton au milieu de la route. Ce qui aurait permis de dclencher  le processus de freinage durgence. 

Lors de la conception de ces vhicules, des socits comme Uber et Waymo commencent  crer des cartes permettant de reprsenter un espace tridimensionnel. Ils quipent les automobiles ordinaires avec des capteurs Lidar, des appareils de dtection et de tlmtrie de la lumire qui mesurent des distances  l'aide de pulsations lumineuses. Les informations ncessaires  la construction de ces cartes sont collectes par les voitures grce  leurs appareils embarqus. Pendant, la phase de collecte, un conducteur humain se charge de piloter le vhicule. Une fois la carte termine, les voitures peuvent l'utiliser pour naviguer sur les routes par leurs propres moyens. Elles utilisent Lidar pour comparer ce qu'elles voient avec ce que la carte embarque leur montre. De cette faon, la voiture a une bonne ide de l'endroit o elle se trouve. Lidar alerte galement les voitures  proximit des objets, y compris les autres voitures, les pitons et les cyclistes. 

Cependant il  faut noter que le LIDAR ne fournit des informations que sur les objets relativement proches, ce  qui limite la vitesse  laquelle les voitures peuvent conduire, ses mesures ntant pas toujours assez prcises. De plus il y a un risque dinterfrence lorsque plusieurs voitures autonomes conduisent sur la mme route. Vendredi, le New York Times a rapport que les documents de la compagnie montraient que le programme de test prsentait plusieurs problmes. Les testeurs ont notamment eu du mal  traverser les zones de construction obligeant le conducteur humain  intervenir. Au-del des aspects techniques, le test de ces vhicules pose galement un problme de lgislation. En effet, les vhicules autonomes ne sont pas soumis en Californie au rapport daccident ou de dsengagement exigs par le voisin de lArizona. Seule lassurance de responsabilit civile est exige. 

Source : AP News

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quelles peuvent tre les consquences de cette mesure pour Uber ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Accident Uber : Google fait un peu de pub en assurant que ses voitures auraient pu viter la collision, opration marketing ou ralit ? 

 ::fleche::  Un expert met en cause la technologie dploye par Uber dans l'accident mortel impliquant sa voiture autonome, et livre son analyse dtaille 

 ::fleche::  Le conducteur dans la voiture autonome d'Uber aurait pu viter l'accident fatal, selon des experts de la police judiciaire

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Lors de la conception de ces vhicules, des socits comme Uber et Waymo commencent  crer des cartes permettant de reprsenter un espace tridimensionnel. Ils quipent les automobiles ordinaires avec des capteurs lidar, des appareils de dtection et de tlmtrie de la lumire qui mesurent des distances  l'aide de pulsations lumineuses. Les informations ncessaires  la construction de ces cartes sont collectes par les voitures grce  leurs appareils embarqus. *Pendant, la phase de collecte, un conducteur humain se charge de piloter le vhicule. Une fois la carte termine, les voitures peuvent l'utiliser pour naviguer sur les routes par leurs propres moyens.* Elles utilisent Lidar pour comparer ce qu'elles voient avec ce que la carte embarque leurs montre. De cette faon, la voiture a une bonne ide de l'endroit o elle se trouve. Lidar alerte galement les voitures  proximit des objets, y compris les autres voitures, les pitons et les cyclistes.


 ::weird::  ?

----------


## Madmac

> Pour ma part, pour avoir vu la vido, j'aurai bien t incapable, en tant qu'tre humain, d'viter la collision.
> Effectivement, le plus important n'est pas que les voitures autonomes soient fiables  100% mais qu'elles soient aussi fiable ou plus fiable qu'un tre humain.


Ted exigences ne sont pas levs, considrant qu'il existe des dtecteurs infrarouges et des dtecteurs d'cholocations. Avec de tel dtecteurs l'accident aurait pu tre vitable. L'accident qui restera invitable sera les accidents qui exigent de faire un choix thique du genre foncer dur une voiture quitte  tuer le passager plutt que de tuer 6 pitions.

----------


## Sodium

Cela est doublement dsolant.

D'une part, d'aprs la vido, la pitonne a vraiment surgit de nulle part et un conducteur humain n'aurait jamais pu l'viter. Les voitures autonomes sont donc bien une solution pour plus de scurit, une optimisation du traffic, etc.

D'autre part, les capteurs auraient clairement du n'avoir aucune difficult  identifier le danger et freiner  temps. Donc bug dans le logiciel de traitement ? Dfaillance des capteurs ? Les fabricants de voitures autonomes sont peut-tre encore un peu optimistes quant  leur matrise de la technologie.

----------


## Saverok

> Les fabricants de voitures autonomes sont peut-tre encore un peu optimistes quant  leur matrise de la technologie.


Ce n'est pas de l'optimisme mais de l'impatience et de l'empressement.
Les investissements dans ce domaine sont particulirement levs et la concurrence est froce (on le voit bien avec le communiqu de Google qui tacle Uber)
Le retour sur investissement est certes trs prometteur mais surtout assez lointain (officiellement, les tests en cours vont durer au moins 5 ans mais c'est de l'enfumage destin  rassurer les investisseurs. Il est bien plus probable que cela dure 10 ans voir plus encore).
Du coup, tout est fait pour raccourcir ce dlai.

Il ne faut pas oublier que la situation d'Uber n'est pas trs confortable en ce moment sur le plan social et financier et que grer un parc de voitures autonomes serait un gain phnomnal pour l'entreprise comparer aux chauffeurs VTC qui rclament de plus en plus  tre reconnus comme salaris et non comme travailleurs indpendants ( juste titre, je pense).
Dans le contexte actuel, il n'est pas impossible qu'Uber fasse faillite avant mme que cette techno soit au point et c'est ce qu'Uber souhaite viter  tout prix.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Il ne faut pas oublier que la situation d'Uber n'est pas trs confortable en ce moment sur le plan social et financier et que grer un parc de voitures autonomes serait un gain phnomnal pour l'entreprise comparer aux chauffeurs VTC qui rclament de plus en plus  tre reconnus comme salaris et non comme travailleurs indpendants ( juste titre, je pense).
> Dans le contexte actuel, il n'est pas impossible qu'Uber fasse faillite avant mme que cette techno soit au point et c'est ce qu'Uber souhaite viter  tout prix.


Dix ans. Uber a dix ans. Au rythme actuel, dans dix ans, avec sa politique tarifaire qui en gros pratique des prix de voiture autonome(de la vente  perte, quoi) sans prendre en compte ce qu'ils sont bien obligs de verser aux chauffeurs, ils auront grill leurs 50 milliards de capitaux dans dix ans. Voire moins, puisque les vhicules autonomes, il faudra du capital pour les acheter. Dix ans pour arriver  lire dans les yeux des pitons leurs intentions. Va traverser? Continue sur le trottoir? Dix ans pour arriver  passer la place de l'toile(et ses quivalents dans d'autres villes, je pense au rond point Pablo Picasso  Montpellier, en bas de chez moi, une horreur ds qu'il y a du monde et qu'on veut tourner  gauche) aussi bien, voire mieux qu'un parigot aguerri et hargneux.

Je ne fait pas de pronostic. Trop d'inconnues. Mais je n'investit pas l dedans, c'est clair. Ca marchera peut-tre, mais je ne prends pas le risque.

----------


## Zirak

> Dix ans pour arriver  passer la place de l'toile


Pour Montpellier je ne sais pas, mais dans 10 ans, Hidalgo aura rendu Paris piton  ce rythme l, donc pas de soucis pour les voitures autonomes, elles n'auront pas le droit de circuler, comme les autres, a sera transport en commun ou rien.  ::aie::

----------


## el_slapper

> Pour Montpellier je ne sais pas, mais dans 10 ans, Hidalgo aura rendu Paris piton  ce rythme l, donc pas de soucis pour les voitures autonomes, elles n'auront pas le droit de circuler, comme les autres, a sera transport en commun ou rien.


moi a me va. Bon, pour les gens qui habitent dans la pampa, c'est autre chose.  ::aie::

----------


## Jex974

La mthode est contestable mme s'il prend des pincettes pour ne pas donner l'impression de profiter de la situation. Il n'empche que tous les experts qui ont analys la vido ont confirm que la voiture d'Uber aurait d "voir" la personne bien avant les fameuses 2 secondes qui ont fait que c'tait trop tard pour ragir aussi bien pour le vhicule que pour le chauffeur qui n'tait pas du tout concentr.
Donc rien d'tonnant dans les propos de Waymo. Aprs est-ce qu'il aurait d voquer le truc... l le dbat n'est plus au niveau technique mais bien thique ...

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Uber va arrter les tests de sa voiture autonome  indfiniment  en Californie, en Pennsylvanie et  Toronto,*
*aprs l'accident mortel d'Arizona * 

Aprs avoir suspendu ses activits de conduite autonome sur tous les marchs  la suite d'un accident mortel qui a eu lien en Arizona, Uber a dcid de ne pas renouveler son autorisation doprer avec sa voiture autonome en Californie. Lautorisation actuelle d'Uber en Californie expire le 31 mars.

 Nous avons volontairement suspendu nos activits de conduite autonome, y compris en Californie, immdiatement aprs l'incident de Tempe , a dclar un porte-parole d'Uber.  Compte tenu de cela, nous avons dcid de ne pas prsenter une nouvelle demande de permis en Californie en sachant que nos vhicules autonomes ne vont pas oprer dans l'tat dans un avenir immdiat.  

La dcision d'Uber de ne pas prsenter de nouvelle demande vient aprs une lettre que le DMV a envoye au directeur des affaires publiques d'Uber, Austin Heyworth. La lettre porte sur l'accident de voiture mortel qui s'est produit  Tempe, en Arizona, la semaine dernire.

Rappelons que le Department of Motor Vehicles (DMV) est, pour chaque tat des tats-Unis, l'organisme public charg, au niveau de l'tat, de l'enregistrement des vhicules et des permis de conduire. 


 En plus de cette dcision de suspendre les essais dans tout le pays, Uber a indiqu qu'il ne renouvellera pas son autorisation actuelle pour tester des vhicules autonomes en Californie , a expliqu Brian Soublet,avocat gnral adjoint du Dpartement des vhicules automobiles de Californie.  Selon les termes de son autorisation actuelle, l'autorisation d'Uber pour tester les vhicules autonomes sur les routes publiques de la Californie se terminera le 31 mars 2018.  

Il faut galement noter la dcision de l'Arizona de bloquer les voitures autonomes d'Uber dans sa ville. Dans la lettre du gouverneur de l'Arizona Doug Ducey au PDG d'Uber, Dara Khosrowshahi, Ducey a dclar que la vido de l'accident tait  inquitante et alarmante . Il a ajout que  l'incident qui a eu lieu le 18 mars est un chec incontestable.  

La lettre envoye par la Californie indique que Uber a galement  suspendu indfiniment  ses tests en Pennsylvanie  la maison de son centre de recherche de Pittsburgh , en Arizona et  Toronto.

 Avant de reprendre les essais de vhicules autonomes en Californie, Uber doit demander une nouvelle autorisation de tests de vhicule autonome , a expliqu Brian Soublet.  Toute demande de nouvelle autorisation devra tenir compte des analyses de suivi ou des enqutes sur le rcent accident survenu en Arizona et pourrait galement ncessiter une rencontre avec le ministre.

Source : lettre adresse  Uber

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Anselme45

> Nous avons volontairement suspendu nos activits de conduite autonome, y compris en Californie, immdiatement aprs l'incident de Tempe , a dclar un porte-parole d'Uber.  Compte tenu de cela, nous avons dcid de ne pas prsenter une nouvelle demande de permis en Californie en sachant que nos vhicules autonomes ne vont pas oprer dans l'tat dans un avenir immdiat.


Ouais, cela fait surtout penser  une "capitulation sans condition en rase campagne"  la mode "arme franaise en mai 1940"!

Pour rsumer: Uber reconnait son chec en essayant d'en minimiser les consquences

Il faut avouer que lorsque l'on s'arrte un instant sur la photo d'une voiture Uber autonome avec sa montagne de capteurs sur le toit, style "usine  gaz", pour essayer de remplacer le conducteur (chose qu'elle est impossible de faire, puisque dans les cas critique, c'est  l'humain de rependre les commandes), on ne peut que rester sceptique.

----------


## Saverok

> Il faut avouer que lorsque l'on s'arrte un instant sur la photo d'une voiture Uber autonome avec sa montagne de capteurs sur le toit, style "usine  gaz", pour essayer de remplacer le conducteur (chose qu'elle est impossible de faire, puisque dans les cas critique, c'est  l'humain de rependre les commandes), on ne peut que rester sceptique.


Absolument toutes les voitures autonomes en test par toutes les quipes de recherches de toutes les entreprises en sont tjrs  avoir le contrle humain en cas de situations critiques.
C'est bien pour cela que cela s'appelle des tests.
Aprs, chaque quipe n'en est pas forcment au mme niveau mais quoiqu'il arrive, durant les tests, un humain (qui se fait royalement chier et s'en retrouve distrait comme le cas de l'accident Uber) est pour le moment ncessaire.

Et c'est l o les aides  la conduites peuvent avoir un effet contraire  celui souhait.
Sur ma voiture, j'ai une assistance pour le suivi de fil avec le rgulateur de vitesse et je me suis fait la peur de ma vie sur l'autoroute.
Je me faisais tellement chier  ne rien faire car la voiture tait en autonomie sur plus de 300km d'ennui sur l'autoroute en vitesse constante en quasi ligne droite permanente... Tout comme le chauffeur d'Uber, je n'avais plus du tout la tte  la conduite et lorsqu'il a fallu reprendre le contrle quand un poids lourd a chang brutalement de voie sans clignotant, il m'a fallu un temps de dingue pour ragir. Un temps nettement plus long qu'en temps normal o j'aurai eu toute mon attention sur la route et la conduite.
De puis, j'ai totalement dsactiv ces 2 assistances que je juge dangereuses.
Je n'utilise que le limitateur de vitesse qui me permet de me focaliser sur la route et la conduite sans avoir  contrler mon compteur toutes les minutes pour ne pas me chopper de PV.

----------


## el_slapper

> snip


Entirement d'accord. Soit on automatise  100%(et on y est pas encore), soit on automatise pas du tout. Le juste milieu est un danger majeur.

----------


## Matthieu76

> Entirement d'accord. Soit on automatise  100%(et on y est pas encore), soit on automatise pas du tout. Le juste milieu est un danger majeur.


On sera quand mme oblig de passer par l. Et puis le "milieu" comme tu dis sera toujours moins dangereux que de ne rien automatiser du tout, l'homme fait beaucoup trop d'erreur.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Entirement d'accord. Soit on automatise  100%(et on y est pas encore), soit on automatise pas du tout. Le juste milieu est un danger majeur.


Tout  fait ! Comment rester concentr sur ce que fait l'IA quand on ne fait strictement rien !

----------


## Darkzinus

> Et puis le "milieu" comme tu dis sera toujours moins dangereux que de ne rien automatiser du tout, l'homme fait beaucoup trop d'erreur.


Ca reste  voir a ... L'exprimentation est  petite chelle pour l'instant du coup en dduire des statistiques sur les systmes actuels ...

----------


## Zirak

> Ca reste  voir a ... L'exprimentation est  petite chelle pour l'instant du coup en dduire des statistiques sur les systmes actuels ...


Oui, surtout que pour l'instant, on test les ractions des voitures autonomes par rapports aux pitons, aux cyclistes, aux autres vhicules conduits par des humains, et aux ventuels vnements pouvant se produire lorsque l'on conduit.

Aprs il faudra encore tester comment les vhicules autonomes ragissent quand il y a une plus grosse mixit entre vhicules autonomes et conducteurs humains, puis ce qui se passe quand il y a surtout (voir exclusivement) des vhicules autonomes, par exemple, est-ce qu'il y a des risques d'ordre contradictoires lorsque plusieurs vhicules de ce genre sont impliqus dans une situation pouvant tre dangereuse ou est-ce qu'ils seront capables de bien se reconnatre (mme entre diffrents constructeurs) pour arriver  une situation o justement les accidents dpendant des vhicules eux-mmes ne pourront plus arriver, et le cas chant, comment grer les autres sources potentiels de dangers si plusieurs vhicules autonomes sont amens  ragir.   

Bref, il y en a encore effectivement pour un moment.

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Tout  fait ! Comment rester concentr sur ce que fait l'IA quand on ne fait strictement rien !


On entend beaucoup parler d'IA avec les voitures autonomes mais cela n'en est pas : C'est du Deep Learning ce qui n'est pas du tout la mme chose
on peut rapprocher cela du concept "d'IA faible"  -> On a juste l'impression que la voiture est "intelligente"  

La voiture ne "prend pas" de dcision, elle reconnait une situation particulire dj apprise et agit en consquence (obstacle = arrt)
C'est bien pour cela que les voiture on besoin de parcourir des millions de kms pour emmagasiner des donnes.

Si c'tait de "l'intelligence artificielle pure", il suffirait juste de lui fournir les rgles du code de la route, elle pourrait se dbrouiller toute seule

----------


## Matthieu76

> On entend beaucoup parler d'IA avec les voitures autonomes mais cela n'en est pas : C'est du Deep Learning ce qui n'est pas du tout la mme chose


Je suis dsol mais intelligence artificielle et Deep Learning sont troitement lis, toutes intelligence, artificielle ou non est oblig de passer par du deep learning. Un bb doit entendre des milliers de mots avant de savoir parler, c'est du deep learning ! On parle d'intelligence ds qu'il y a apprentissage puis dduction. La voiture apprends sur des exemples puis en dduit quoi faire en situation rel, c'est a l'intelligence !

----------


## Uther

> On entend beaucoup parler d'IA avec les voitures autonomes mais cela n'en est pas : C'est du Deep Learning ce qui n'est pas du tout la mme chose


J'ai l'impression que tu t'inventes ta propre dfinition de lintelligence artificielle. D'aprs la dfinition habituelle de intelligence artificielle, le deep learning est bien une des faons de faire de lIA, et mme celle qui marche le mieux actuellement. 




> La voiture ne "prend pas" de dcision, elle reconnait une situation particulire dj apprise et agit en consquence (obstacle = arrt).
> Si c'tait de "l'intelligence artificielle pure", il suffirait juste de lui fournir les rgles du code de la route, elle pourrait se dbrouiller toute seule


Avec cette dfinition l'humain n'est pas non plus une crature intelligente. Pour information l'humain aussi passe les premiers temps de sa vie a apprendre a reconnaitre les formes, viter les obstacles, ... et mme l'apprentissage du code de la route n'est pas si vident que a ce qui fait qu'on a du imposer un examen pour a.

----------


## sergio_is_back

> J'ai l'impression que tu t'inventes ta propre dfinition de lintelligence artificielle. D'aprs la dfinition habituelle de intelligence artificielle, le deep learning est bien une des faons de faire de lIA, et mme celle qui marche le mieux actuellement. 
> 
> 
> Avec cette dfinition l'humain n'est pas non plus une crature intelligente. Pour information l'humain aussi passe les premiers temps de sa vie a apprendre a reconnaitre les formes, viter les obstacles, ... et mme l'apprentissage du code de la route n'est pas si vident que a ce qui fait qu'on a du imposer un examen pour a.


Non c'est la dfinition "grand public" de l'IA qui trop simpliste. 
La vritable permet d'extrapoler  partir de connaissances d'un domaine tranger au problme rencontr (qui peu tre de nature inconnu) une solution valable.

Le deep learning c'est de laccumulation et de la classification d'informations, de la statistique. 
C'est se constituer une norme bibliothque couvrant tous les cas possibles, les classifier et y associer des actions

Mais en aucun cas, la voiture ne peut utiliser sa base connaissance pour autre chose, rsoudre un problme de plomberie, par exemple => Elle n'est donc pas "intelligente" a proprement parler.

De plus un humain qui passe le permis de conduire (40 leons de conduite d'une heure) va savoir se dbrouiller en 40 heures. Il va agir par mimtisme (s'imprgner
du comportement des autres conducteurs) et tre capable de se dplacer dans des lieux totalement inconnus de lui mme et non appris -> c'est pas le cas des voiture autonomes actuellement




> La notion dintelligence artificielle faible constitue une approche pragmatique dingnieur : chercher  construire des systmes de plus en plus autonomes (pour rduire le cot de leur supervision), des algorithmes capables de rsoudre des problmes dune certaine classe, etc. Mais, cette fois, la machine simule l'intelligence, elle semble agir comme si elle tait intelligente. On en voit des exemples concrets avec les programmes conversationnels qui tentent de passer le test de Turing, comme ELIZA. Ces logiciels parviennent  imiter de faon grossire le comportement d'humains face  d'autres humains lors d'un dialogue.
> 
> Joseph Weizenbaum, crateur du programme ELIZA, met en garde le public dans son ouvrage Computer Power and Human Reason : si ces programmes  semblent  intelligents, ils ne le sont pas : ELIZA simule trs grossirement un psychologue en relevant immdiatement toute mention du pre ou de la mre, en demandant des dtails sur tel lment de phrase et en crivant de temps en temps  Je comprends. , mais son auteur rappelle qu'il s'agit d'une simple mystification : le programme ne comprend en ralit rien.
> 
> Les tenants de l'IA forte admettent que s'il y a bien dans ce cas simple simulation de comportements intelligents, il est ais de le dcouvrir et qu'on ne peut donc gnraliser. En effet, si on ne peut diffrencier exprimentalement deux comportements intelligents, celui d'une machine et celui d'un humain, comment peut-on prtendre que les deux choses ont des proprits diffrentes ? Le terme mme de  simulation de l'intelligence  est contest et devrait, toujours selon eux, tre remplac par  reproduction de l'intelligence .





> L'intelligence artificielle faible (abrg IA faible) est une intelligence artificielle non-sensible qui se concentre sur une tche prcise. L'IA faible est dfinie en contraste avec l'IA forte (une machine dote de conscience, de sensibilit et d'esprit) ou l'intelligence artificielle gnrale (une machine capable d'appliquer l'intelligence  tout problme plutt qu'un problme spcifique). Tous les systmes actuellement existants sont considrs comme des intelligences artificielles faibles.
> 
> Siri est un bon exemple de l'intelligence faible. Siri fonctionne dans une gamme prdfinie limite, il n'y a pas d'intelligence relle, pas de conscience de soi, ni de vie. Dans Forbes (2011), Ted Greenwald a crit:  Le couple iPhone/Siri reprsente l'arrive de l'IA hybride, combinant plusieurs techniques d'IA faible, plus l'accs aux donnes massives du cloud. Le chercheur en intelligence artificielle Ben Goertzel, sur son blog en 2010, a dclar que Siri tait  TRS limite et fragile , dmontr par des rponses ne rpondant pas  la question si vous en posez en dehors des limites de la demande.

----------


## Matthieu76

> Mais en aucun cas, la voiture ne peut utiliser sa base connaissance pour autre chose, rsoudre un problme de plomberie, par exemple => Elle n'est donc pas "intelligente" a proprement parler.


Et aucun humain n'a appris la plomberie en conduisant, c'est exactement pareil !




> De plus un humain qui passe le permis de conduire (40 leons de conduite d'une heure) va savoir se dbrouiller en 40 heures. Il va agir par mimtisme (s'imprgner
> du comportement des autres conducteurs) et tre capable de se dplacer dans des lieux totalement inconnus de lui mme et non appris -> c'est pas le cas des voiture autonomes actuellement.


Et AlphaGo Zero  appris  jouer au go en 24h, et est actuellement la meilleur IA dans le domaine.

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Et aucun humain n'a appris la plomberie en conduisant, c'est exactement pareil !
> 
> 
> 
> Et AlphaGo Zero  appris  jouer au go en 24h, et est actuellement la meilleur IA dans le domaine.


Oui oui, (24h reste  voir mais c'est trs bien) mais il ne sait jouer qu'au jeu de Go !

Tu serai surpris de toutes les "extrapolations" qu'un cerveau humain peut faire dans des domaines qu'il n'a pas appris de manire formelle ou acadmique !
C'est la diffrence entre "apprentissage" et "intelligence"

De plus l'intelligence suppose la conscience du "moi", la voiture a t'elle conscience d'elle mme ?

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Deep Learning



> un ensemble de mthodes d'apprentissage automatique tentant de modliser avec un haut niveau dabstraction des donnes grce  des architectures articules de diffrentes transformations non linaires


Pourquoi modlis ? Au final c'est comme vouloir un fichier XML...

Pour moi, " distinguer les choses " est une intelligence bien plus futile que d'avoir du " cratif/inventif ". Pourtant sans ce " futile ", rien ne fonctionne... Ce n'est pas un sens comme pourrait l'tre la vue ou l'odora mais cela en ai un dans le cadre psychomoteur. J'ai mis un casque VR et je n'y ai vue aucune diffrence que si c'tait sur un cran alors qu'il montrait un lieu film (2D ou 3D Relief), par contre, le lieu lui mme, si j'y suis, je le perois autrement (3 Dimensions et pas des polygones). Extrmement raliste n'est pas aussi raliste que d'y tre pour de vrai.

La fracture numrique, je n'en souffre pas... Une voiture n'est pas "vois tu re ?". SEN (en rapport avec SONY) ne sont pas .sen [nom de domaine d'un pays respectable de par certain voisin que j'ai eu](sauf si ils veulent les moqueries)...
Sinon, j'ai vue deux documentaires m'tant en avant le LIDAR, un pour modliser en 3D une cavit naturelle et l'autre pour montrer un poids lourd de l'arme des USA faisant du hors piste et recevant des ordres par satellite(s)  des coordonnes trs prcises.
Rien  voir avec la vision "humaine" et pourtant l'humain s'adapte et dtermine des formes " modlis en 3D " choses que la machine elle ne connat pas surtout de faon naturelle puisque c'est son " crateur " qui lui a " inject " la " conscience " et l'ihm pour tre " compris ou sous surveillance monitoring ".

----------


## Matthieu76

> il ne sait jouer qu'au jeu de Go !


Parce qu'on ne lui a jamais demander autre chose, on aurait trs bien pu faire une IA qui joue au Go, qui reconnait des images et qui joue au chec en mme temps, mais cela n'a juste aucun intrt  l'heure actuelle.




> Tu serai surpris de toutes les "extrapolations" qu'un cerveau humain peut faire dans des domaines qu'il n'a pas appris de manire formelle ou acadmique


AlphaGo Zero n'a rien appris de manire "acadmique " car il n'a fait que jouer des millions de partie contre lui-mme, il n'a reu aucun savoir  part les rgle du jeu. La chose qui bloque le plus les IA (rseaux de neurones) aujourd'hui, c'est la puissance de calcule et de stockage.

----------


## Jipt

Tiens, rions un peu en constatant qu'il y a encore du boulot :



Tapez simplement "drone russe" et a mord !

----------


## Uther

> Non c'est la dfinition "grand public" de l'IA qui trop simpliste. 
> La vritable permet d'extrapoler  partir de connaissances d'un domaine tranger au problme rencontr (qui peu tre de nature inconnu) une solution valable.


Jusqu' preuve du contraire la dfinition dun terme est celle qui est communment admise. On parle dintelligence artificielle pour les systmes capable de simuler plus ou moins bien une intelligence, y compris pour des cas trs spcifiques, y compris avec des algorithmes absolument pas bass sur l'apprentissage comme dans la plupart des jeux vido. 

Ta dfinition de IA implique une intelligence trs versatile aux capacit proche de l'humain. En effet les IA actuelles n'en sont pas l, mais a n'est pas par ce que la dfinition communment admise ne te plais pas que tu as le droit de la changer unilatralement.

Libre a toi de trouver un autre nom si tu veux, j'ai l'impression que le terme "automate conscient" correspondrait bien a ton ide de l'IA.




> Le deep learning c'est de laccumulation et de la classification d'informations, de la statistique. 
> C'est se constituer une norme bibliothque couvrant tous les cas possibles, les classifier et y associer des actions


Ce qui est galement, en l'tat de la connaissance actuelle, en grande partie comment fonctionne notre cerveau.




> Mais en aucun cas, la voiture ne peut utiliser sa base connaissance pour autre chose, rsoudre un problme de plomberie, par exemple => Elle n'est donc pas "intelligente" a proprement parler.


En effet car a n'est pas du tout ce qu'on lui demande, les IA sont volontairement spcialise pour rpondre a des domaines spcifiques et leur apprentissage et focalis l dessus. Tout comme lintelligence humaine est focalise  rpondre aux problmes spcifiquement humains.




> De plus un humain qui passe le permis de conduire (40 leons de conduite d'une heure) va savoir se dbrouiller en 40 heures. Il va agir par mimtisme (s'imprgner
> du comportement des autres conducteurs) et tre capable de se dplacer dans des lieux totalement inconnus de lui mme et non appris -> c'est pas le cas des voiture autonomes actuellement


Il leur faut actuellement bien plus de 40 heures d'apprentissage et le rsultat n'est pas encore aussi bon, mais les voitures autonomes savent bien conduire sur des routes qu'elles ne connaissent pas.




> Oui oui, (24h reste  voir mais c'est trs bien) mais il ne sait jouer qu'au jeu de Go !


Justement, non. Il a notamment aussi appris  jouer aux checs et au Shogi, l aussi en 24 heures, et la aussi en dpassant les joueurs pro.




> De plus l'intelligence suppose la conscience du "moi", la voiture a t'elle conscience d'elle mme ?


C'est vrai que le sujet est minemment philosophique, mais encore faut il ne pas partir sur des conclusions htives. Beaucoup de philosophes lient la conscience au moi, mais lintelligence n'est pas forcment associ directement  la conscience. 
Quant a savoir si lors de son apprentissage la voiture prend conscience de soi, a me parait assez difficile a dterminer. La notion de conscience tant un ternel dbat philosophique.

----------


## Emile8

La bonne approche ne serait-elle pas de laisser le conducteur conduire et donc de lui demander d'tre constamment vigilant et d'assigner  l' IA la tache de surveiller ce que fait le conducteur pour lempcher de sortir des limites entre lesquelles il doit voluer quitte  lui faire des commentaires pdagogiques o plus  arrter la voiture si le conducteur n'est plus fiable. C'est le principe du moniteur d'auto-cole avec doubles commandes qui a tout de mme fait ses preuves.

----------


## Uther

C'est le principe des systme d'aide  la conduite que l'on retrouve sur pas mal de voiture haut de gamme actuellement dans le commerce. 

a peut tre utile, mais on est trs loin du but fix qui est la conduite autonome qui changerait simplement tout au niveau de notre approche de l'automobile : plus besoin de permis, possibilit de mutualiser les voitures, possibilit doccuper son temps en voiture a autre chose que la conduite, ...

----------


## Jipt

> a peut tre utile, mais on est trs loin du but fix qui est la conduite autonome


Un beau rve mais une utopie inatteignable pour la bonne et simple raison que a ne pourra bien fonctionner qu' la condition que du jour au lendemain tous les vhicules en circulation partout dans le monde basculent en mode autonome.

Il faudrait donc que tout le parc mondial soit quip d'un calculateur prt  switcher vers l'autonomie un jour, lointain on dirait, parce que je vois mal cohabiter des vhicules autonomes, qui arriveront mme  "discuter" entre eux un peu comme nous discutons  l'heure actuelle par exemple  un carrefour,  coups de clignotants pour les bien levs et de regards et de signes pour savoir qui fait ou veut ou va faire quoi, mais comment les vhicules quips vont-ils se comporter au milieu de vhicules de l'ancien monde : tracteurs agricoles, la vieille 4L du papi qui va voir ses vignes, les deux-roues, etc.

Bref, on va nous enfumer pendant des sicles pour un rsultat merdique, car je ne vois pas toute la plante basculer vers cette autonomie prone par des utopistes.

----------


## Uther

Pour info, c'est dj ce que font les vhicules autonomes actuels qui circulent au milieu du trafic normal sans aucune communication inter-vehicules. Il y a clairement encore des progrs a faire pour atteindre le niveau de fiabilit d'un humain, mais rien ne semble indiquer que a soit impossible.

----------


## plegat

Je trouve l'orientation des messages un peu trop partisane de la perfection humaine... Il n'y a qu' avoir une heure de route quotidienne pour aller et revenir du boulot pour se rendre compte du nombre de bras casss que l'on peut trouver sur nos routes (conducteur pas rveill, au tlphone, en train de rcuprer le doudou tomb du petit derrire, charg aux mdocs, en train de mater une jolie fille sur me trottoir... Ou plus simplement un peu distrait par une pense...)

Un des gros avantages de l'humain, et que tout bon instructeur d'auto-ecole doit faire passer comme message, c'est d'arriver  prvoir le risque,  voir dans chaque usager de la route, dans chaque piton, dans chaque enfant jouant au ballon, dans chaque platane... Un danger potentiel pour sa conduite. Ne pas se dire qu'il y a un arbre, qu'il faut passer  ct et pas foncer dedans, mais arriver  penser que potentiellement, l'arbre peut subitement se mettre  traverser la route (j'exagre exprs...).

Pour le moment, on doit en tre  viter les arbres qui ne bougent pas... Et malheureusement pas les pitons cyclistes qui bougent dans le noir...
L'humain n'est pas parfait, mais il sait viter de faire des erreurs!

----------


## Dwalin_7

C'est idiot, vu que si je me souviens bien de cet accident, mme un conducteur humain n'aurait pas pu l'viter. Une voiture autonome devrait pouvoir  terme puisque avec des capteurs thermiques elle peut voir le piton dans l'obscurit.

----------


## Blondelle Mlina

*Le vhicule autonome d'Uber impliqu dans l'accident mortel aurait vu sa victime, mais l'a ignore*
* cause d'une dfaillance de son systme d'automatisation*

Plus tt en mars, un vhicule autonome d'Uber a t impliqu dans un accident qui a cot la vie  une pitonne aux tats-Unis, a indiqu l'entreprise, qui a dcid dans la foule de suspendre son programme de circulation de voitures sans conducteur  Phoenix,  Pittsburgh,  San Francisco et  Toronto. Lentreprise a assur quil sagit l dune procdure standard.

L'accident s'est droul dans la ville de Tempe, en Arizona, o Uber fait rouler des voitures autonomes. Les autorits locales ont identifi la victime comme tant Elaine Herzberg, ge de 49 ans. Selon la police de Tempe, laccident  s'est produit pendant la nuit sur Mill Avenue juste au sud de Curry Rd . Herzberg poussait sa bicyclette de l'autre ct de la rue quand le vhicule Uber, qui se dirigeait vers le nord, la heurte.

La cause de cet accident mortel engendr par un vhicule Uber semble avoir t au niveau logiciel, en particulier une fonction qui dtermine quels objets ignorer ou surveiller. En effet, les capteurs installs sur ce type de vhicule sont censs dtecter et gnrer des alertes si la prsence dun piton au milieu de la route est signale. Ce qui permet de dclencher le processus de freinage durgence.

 
Compte tenu de la multiplicit des systmes de vision et des sauvegardes  bord des vhicules autonomes, il semble impossible que l'un d'entre eux n'ait pas fonctionn et ait empch les systmes de la voiture de percevoir Elaine Herzberg qui traversait la rue devant le radar. Cependant, comme la voiture n'a pas frein et qu'aucune alarme n'a t dclenche, cela pousse les enquteurs  mettre en doute la crdibilit de l'automatisation de ce vhicule. 

Les vhicules autonomes ont des sens surhumains. Ils sont quips de radars qui s'tendent sur des centaines de pieds dans l'obscurit totale. Comment le vhicule Uber a-t-il fait pour ne pas dtecter Herzberg ?

Suite  cet incident, diverses hypothses ont t mises visant toutes  dterminer la cause de cet accident. Entre autres :
erreur dans le systme de reconnaissance d'objets, qui peut avoir t incapable de classer Herzberg et son vlo comme piton. Cela semble improbable puisque les motos et les personnes font partie des choses que le systme devrait tre le plus capable d'identifier ;
dfaut dans la logique suprieure de la voiture, qui prend les dcisions (au lieu des personnes) comme les objets  surveiller. Pas besoin de ralentir pour un vlo stationn sur le bord de la route, par exemple, mais un virage dans un carrefour est la cause d'une action immdiate.
Il faut noter que beaucoup valident la seconde option. Plus prcisment, le systme a t conu pour ignorer les objets auxquels il aurait d rpondre ; Herzberg semble avoir t dtecte, mais considre comme un faux positif.

Uber a publi des mises  jour, mais n'a pas comment les causes de l'accident.  Nous collaborons activement avec le NTSB dans son enqute. Par respect pour ce processus et la confiance que nous avons tablie avec le NTSB, nous ne pouvons pas commenter les dtails de l'incident. Entre-temps, nous avons entrepris un examen de scurit de haut niveau de notre programme de vhicules autonomes, et nous avons invit l'ancien prsident du NTSB, Christopher Hart,  nous conseiller sur notre politique de scurit .

Source : The Information

*Et vous :*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  D'aprs vous, qu'est-ce qui serait la cause de cet accident ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  La police a diffus la vido de la collision du vhicule autonome d'Uber, qui a caus la mort d'une pitonne dans la nuit de dimanche
 ::fleche::  Uber va arrter les tests de sa voiture autonome  indfiniment  en Californie, en Pennsylvanie et  Toronto, aprs l'accident mortel d'Arizona
 ::fleche::  Uber suspend son activit de voiture autonome aprs une collision mortelle aux tats-Unis, suite  laquelle une pitonne a perdu la vie

----------


## Madmac

Le film de l'accident a circul sur liveleak. Et ce que l'on constate est que:

-  le "chauffeur de taxi" tait endormi.
- le systme utilis par uber ne surveille que l'avant du vhicule (que la partie clair par les phares), et qu'avec un angle additionnelle de 30 degrs, l'accident aurait pu viter.
- un humain aurait pu faire la mme erreur. La victime a tent un voie rapide avec des vtements trs sombres, pendant une heure tardive.

----------


## pierre-y

> - un humain aurait pu faire la mme erreur. La victime a tent un voie rapide avec des vtements trs sombres, pendant une heure tardive.


Un humain qui aurait fait a en ayant malgr tout vue la victime aurait t inculp pou meurtre ^^.  Le principe de la voiture autonome dans le cahier des charges c'est d'tre plus sur que la conduite humaine d'autant qu'elle possde bien plus de capteurs que l'homme.

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Un humain qui aurait fait a en ayant malgr tout vue la victime aurait t inculp pou meurtre ^^.


Meurtre ? Rien que a ? Pourquoi pas assassinat, tant qu' faire ? Au pire, on pourrait inculper d'homicide involontaire. Mais dans tous les cas, *voir* la personne ne veut malheureusement pas dire que l'accident aurait pu tre vit, vu qu'un arrt immdiat du vhicule n'est pas possible  cause des lois de la physique.

Et en ce qui concerne le "conducteur" (qui est en ralit un passager), on ne peut malheureusement pas nier le fait qu'il est impossible d'tre aussi attentif  la route et aux vnements quand on ne pilote pas directement. Prtendre le contraire serait de la mauvaise foi. Bon, *ce n'est pas une excuse* pour dormir ou tripoter un tlphone mais le fait est que dans le rle potentiel d'viter un accident mortel qui se joue en quelques millisecondes, l'humain qui ne pilote pas ne sera pas d'une grande aide.

----------


## Neckara

> vu qu'un arrt immdiat du vhicule n'est pas possible  cause des lois de la physique.


Les lois de la physique ne sont pas au-dessus des lois des tats souverains !

 ::dehors:: .


Le meurtre se caractrise par une volont de donner la mort. Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse assumer qu'une machine, ou ses concepteurs, aient eu une telle volont.
On peut aussi voir, sans reconnatre correctement la situation. Quand on conduit, on voit tout, la lumire nous arrive directement dans les yeux. Cependant il y a derrire tout un traitement effectu par le cerveau, que ce soit l'identification de mouvements, de zones d'intrts, des entits prsentes dans le champ de vision, etc.

Ainsi voir n'est pas suffisant pour percevoir. Il en est de mme pour une IA.


Un petit exemple en vido.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> La cause de cet accident mortel engendr par un vhicule Uber semble avoir t au niveau logiciel, en particulier une fonction qui dtermine quels objets ignorer ou surveiller.
> [...]Compte tenu de la multiplicit des systmes de vision et des sauvegardes  bord des vhicules autonomes, il semble impossible que l'un d'entre eux n'ait pas fonctionn et ait empch les systmes de la voiture de percevoir Elaine Herzberg qui traversait la rue devant le radar. Cependant, comme la voiture n'a pas frein et qu'aucune alarme n'a t dclenche, cela pousse les enquteurs  mettre en doute la crdibilit de l'automatisation de ce vhicule. [...]


Mme ci le mot obstable ou obstable mobile aurait pu tre utilis au lieu de simplement piton, c'est tout de mme plutt gros de perdre de vue (ignorer ou ne pas surveiller) une masse aussi volumineuse qui en plus est mobile...
Un gros bogue digne de poser des questions et d'a un moment obtenir une rponse absurde parque les questions (if imbriqu) n'aurait pas t pos dans le bonne ordre...

----------


## hotcryx

Ils n'ont pas de capteur infrarouge sur leur p* de voiture  plusieurs milliions!

Que se passe t'il derrire la voiture en cas d'arrt brutal !!!
Un vrai danger public.

Les conducteurs derrire cette voiture autonome n'ont pas les rflexes et la mme conduite qu'une machine, il faudrait en tenir compte. 
Comment un systme comme celui-l a t'il p voir le jour et avoir l'homologation!
Des personnes ont touch un gros paquet d'argent, a ne fait aucun doute!

J'espre que la famille de la victime vont prendre jusque leur chemise.

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Ils n'ont pas de capteur infrarouge sur leur p* de voiture  plusieurs milliions!


Et non : Pas de capteur infrarouge mais plutt un "Lidar"

Le capteur infrarouge ne dtecte que ce qui met des infrarouges : Un animal, une personne, bref une source de chaleur.
Un bloc de bton tomb sur la chausse par exemple sera invisible aux infrarouges... Mme chose pour une voiture tous
feux teints arrte sur la voie de circulation...

De plus un capteur infrarouge peut tre aveugl par une source de chaleur, par exemple une forte source lumineuse renvoye par
une surface vitre, ce n'est pas le cas du lidar.




> Comment un systme comme celui-l a t'il p voir le jour et avoir l'homologation!


Que je sache, aucun de ces vhicules n'est actuellement HOMOLOGUE ! 
Ils sont tous en phase de test et de dveloppement...

A part, les Tesla qui proposent une "Aide  la conduite" mais ne sont pas des vhicules totalement autonomes  proprement parler:
La voiture ne peut pas dcider de dmarrer toute seule et de se rendre en totale autonomie d'un point A  un point B sans chauffeur.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Exemple de l'usage du Lidar. Cependant il ne peut voir les faces caches.


Franchement, une cible est different d'un obstacle en tout cas...

Les vecteurs ont leurs importances.

----------


## pierre-y

> Meurtre ? Rien que a ? Pourquoi pas assassinat, tant qu' faire ? Au pire, on pourrait inculper d'homicide involontaire.


Oui c'est bien un meurtre. Le fait d'tre conscient et de voir quelqu'un sur la route puis de continuer  rouler dans sa direction sans chercher  l'viter ou  freiner rentre bien dans cette catgorie et a n'est certainement pas involontaire.




> Et en ce qui concerne le "conducteur" (qui est en ralit un passager), on ne peut malheureusement pas nier le fait qu'il est impossible d'tre aussi attentif  la route et aux vnements quand on ne pilote pas directement.


A mon avis c'est moins le conducteur que google qui est en cause si j'ai bien suivi l'histoire au dpart il y a avait deux personnes d'assign  cette tache justement pour rduir les risque et il l'avait ramen  un conducteur. C'est comme a que j'ai compris l'affaire du moins.

----------


## Neckara

> Le fait d'tre conscient et de voir quelqu'un sur la route puis de continuer  rouler dans sa direction sans chercher  l'viter ou  freiner rentre bien dans cette catgorie et a n'est certainement pas involontaire.


Comme je l'ai fait remarquer lors de ma prcdente intervention, pour un humain, comme pour une IA, voir n'est pas suffisant pour percevoir.

----------


## pierre-y

> Comme je l'ai fait remarquer lors de ma prcdente intervention, pour un humain, comme pour une IA, voir n'est pas suffisant pour percevoir.


Je suis bien d'accord, C'est pour a que j'ai rajout que l'information est vue de manire consciente.

----------


## Neckara

> Je suis bien d'accord, C'est pour a que j'ai rajout que l'information est vue de manire consciente.


Une IA a-t-elle vraiment une "conscience" ? Peut-elle tre alors "consciente" de quelque chose ?

----------


## pierre-y

> Une IA a-t-elle vraiment une "conscience" ? Peut-elle tre alors "consciente" de quelque chose ?


Je parlais d'un humain et personnellement, je ne considre pas ce systme comme une ia. Pour moi, a sera d'ailleurs le propre d'une ia d'tre consciente justement.

----------


## Saverok

> A mon avis c'est moins le conducteur que google qui est en cause si j'ai bien suivi l'histoire au dpart il y a avait deux personnes d'assign  cette tache justement pour rduir les risque et il l'avait ramen  un conducteur. C'est comme a que j'ai compris l'affaire du moins.


Pour commencer, ce n'est pas Google mais Uber donc je me permets de douter quelque peu de ton suivi de cette histoire  ::weird:: 
De plus, il n'y avait qu'une seule personne prsente dans le vhicule lorsque l'incident est survenu ce qui est conforme  l'autorisation de test qui a t dlivre par l'Etat d'Arizona  Uber ce qui l encore, me fait encore plus douter de ton suivi de cette histoire  ::weird::   ::weird:: 

Quoiqu'il arrive, la cause de l'incident incombe  Uber et cela, personne ne le nie.
L'enqute et le jugement dtermineront le niveau de responsabilit d'Uber car il y a  la fois des circonstances attnuantes et d'autres aggravantes et c'est  la justice de trancher.
==> le piton traversait une voie rapide, de nuit, et habill de couleur sombre (absence de bande rflchissante, etc.)
==> le "chauffeur" d'Uber  bord du vhicule n'tait pas attentif et le vhicule ne disposait d'aucun quipement pour garantir son attention
==> bug info du vhicule mais est-ce une surprise sur un vhicule en cours de test ?

Je pense, mais je ne suis pas juriste, que le point crucial est le second que je cite car le fait que le "chauffeur" Uber n'tait pas attentif n'est pas conforme  l'autorisation de test mis par l'Etat d'Arizona et qui met Uber en situation "illgale".

----------


## el_slapper

> Une IA a-t-elle vraiment une "conscience" ? Peut-elle tre alors "consciente" de quelque chose ?


C'est la question  un trillion d'euros.

Le fait que la donne soit dans la base suffit-il  considrer qu'elle doit obligatoirement tre exploite? Je n'ai pas la rponse. Il y a plein de piges  la fois techniques et philosophique dans ces histoires de conscience, qui font qu'on a tous tort sur le sujet, probablement, toi, moi, les autres, les experts, les botiens. Tous.  ::aie::

----------


## BenoitM

> C'est la question  un trillion d'euros.
> 
> Le fait que la donne soit dans la base suffit-il  considrer qu'elle doit obligatoirement tre exploite? Je n'ai pas la rponse. Il y a plein de piges  la fois techniques et philosophique dans ces histoires de conscience, qui font qu'on a tous tort sur le sujet, probablement, toi, moi, les autres, les experts, les botiens. Tous.


Moi je dirai que c'est plutt l'inverse est-ce que l'homme a une conscience.

----------


## Neckara

> Moi je dirai que c'est plutt l'inverse est-ce que l'homme a une conscience.


On sait qu'on a soit-mme une conscience, mais on ne peut pas le prouver aux autres, ou prouver que les autres en ont une.

----------


## Matthieu76

```

```

Le programme ci-dessus est une forme d'intelligence mme si elle est trs basique, elle rcupre des informations de son environnement ici MyVariable et agis en consquence. Bien qu'en informatique on parle plus souvent d'intelligence artificielle lorsqu'il y a "adaptation" (en encore l le mot est fou). Tout a pour dire que la conscience d'une IA n'est pas binaire, un programme qui n'effectue qu'une seule action (programme sans aucune condition) n'est pas consistent mais ds qu'il y a une condition on peu alors commencer  parler de conscience et plus il y a de conditions plus le programme devient intelligent et conscience de ce qui l'entoure.

Il faut plutt voir la conscience/intelligence comme une variable entre 0 et 1. L'homme est proche de 1 et les programmes que l'on dveloppe sont proche de 0 mais non nul. Quoique l'IA de AlphaGo doit tre trs proche de 1, ce n'est pas parce qu'elle volue dans un environnement moins complexe que celui de l'homme qu'elle est forcment moins intelligente.

PS : Pour moi conscience et intelligence son trs troitement corrles.

----------


## sergio_is_back

> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> Le programme ci-dessus est une forme d'intelligence mme si elle est trs basique, elle rcupre des informations de son environnement ici MyVariable et agis en consquence. Bien qu'en informatique on parle plus souvent d'intelligence artificielle lorsqu'il y a "adaptation" (en encore l le mot est fou). Tout a pour dire que la conscience d'une IA n'est pas binaire, un programme qui n'effectue qu'une seule action (programme sans aucune condition) n'est pas consistent mais ds qu'il y a une condition on peu alors commencer  parler de conscience et plus il y a de conditions plus le programme devient intelligent et conscience de ce qui l'entoure.
> 
> Il faut plutt voir la conscience/intelligence comme une variable entre 0 et 1. L'homme est proche de 1 et les programmes que l'on dveloppe sont proche de 0 mais non nul. Quoique l'IA de AlphaGo doit tre trs proche de 1, ce n'est pas parce qu'elle volue dans un environnement moins complexe que celui de l'homme qu'elle est forcment moins intelligente.
> 
> PS : Pour moi conscience et intelligence son trs troitement corrles.


Euh....

Ton programme ci-dessus n'a aucune intelligence (et encore moins de conscience), c'est un bte interrupteur boolen: Si l'interrupteur est actionn (MyVariable==True) alors la lumire est allume, dans le cas contraire est elle teinte...

Une petite (et trs restreinte) dfinition de la "conscience" : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conscience

C'est beaucoup complexe qu'une variable 0/1, et l'intelligence aussi au passage.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> PS : Pour moi conscience et intelligence son trs troitement corrles.


 :+1: 
Je me met  la place d'un nouveau ne.  ::): 
Et utilise cette logique algorithmique.
Pour le soi (conscience)
besoinpeursouhaitLes cycles
conscience (volont)conscience (perception de l'environnement)
Au stade de nouveau ne, tout est possible, mais on a besoin d'aide pour des choses qui nous dpasse.

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Je me met  la place d'un nouveau ne. 
> Et utilise cette logique algorithmique.
> Pour le soi (conscience)
> besoinpeursouhaitLes cycles
> conscience (volont)conscience (perception de l'environnement)
> Au stade de nouveau ne, tout est possible, mais on a besoin d'aide pour des choses qui nous dpasse.


Ton excellente analyse te dsigne de fait pour le Nobel de psychologie ou de Psychiatrie... Sinon... Un avis sur les lectrochocs ?

----------


## MikeRowSoft

On utilise plus les lectrochocs. C'est des mdicaments.

Si (le site Internet est bloqu) Alors (dire : "*****") Sinon (dire : "gnial");

C'est pas un comportement "cognitif de type moteur", ni mme une intelligence.

La porte est ouverte ou ferm ? Entrebill n'est une rponse acceptable. Pourtant elle est intelligente.

La dduction n'est pas forcment intelligence. L'exprience aide bien souvent  rendre intelligent et affin les dductions qui construisent l'intelligence.

Une dduction tant elle mme issu d'un raisonnement.

----------


## Invit

> La dduction n'est pas forcment intelligence





> Une dduction tant elle mme issu d'un raisonnement.


Si raisonnement il y a, c'est qu'il y a intelligence.
La notion de raisonnement implique un schma hypothtico-dductif.  Les hypothses de base sont soit enseignes/rvles, soit des stimuli qui font appel  l'instinct de survie.
Je ne comprends donc pas ... ton raisonnement  ::ptdr:: 

-VX

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Un if then else est donc intelligence.
Des if then else imbriqus rduisent un ensemble de possibilits par slection pour raliser des tches spcifiques et pas forcment identique ou unique  un if then else.

C'est le dveloppeur qui l'crit ("enseigne" sous forme d'implmentation), alors je ne doute pas qu'il soit d'une intelligence suprieur  la normal.

La conscience introduit le choix et l'intelligence le meilleur choix.

La porte est ouverte ou ferm ? Si la rponse est "ferm  cl" la rponse n'est acceptable, mais pourtant elle est correcte sauf si il y a une carte pour ouvrir cette foutu chambre d'htel. Ae  ::aie::

----------


## sergio_is_back

Je trouve que l'on s'loigne du sujet l : A discuter de savoir si une simple quation de Bool est capable de dvelopper une intelligence propre... 

Ca montre en tout cas que le sujet du dveloppement est plus qu'obscur pour certains... Le concept d'algbre de Bool mriterait d'tre mieux enseign et mieux compris de certains, le fonctionnement de base du logiciel et du processeur aussi d'ailleurs a viterait bien des lieux communs attribuant "une conscience"  simple "if then else"....  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen:: 

Mais ce que j'en dis....

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Une procdure de diagnostique avec des " if then else " est une forme de conscience. Le soi de la machine en bonne tat ou des mesures  adopter face  des dysfonctionnements.

Je sais que tu n'aime pas ce qui n'a pas t appris sur les " bans de l'cole ". C'est ainsi que ECC peut disparaitre du jour au l'en demain...

 ::dehors::

----------


## Matthieu76

> C'est beaucoup complexe qu'une variable 0/1, et l'intelligence aussi au passage.


Je ne pense pas que l'intelligence soit autre chose qu'une suite d'instruction permettant la prise de dcision :


```

```

Ce code est certes trs rducteur mais l'intelligence n'est pour moi qu'une suite d'instruction if else. Environ 86 milliards pour l'homme car chaque neurone du cerveaux peux tre comparer  une instruction if else.


PS : Cela n'est que mon avis, je ne suis pas exprs dans le sujet mme si j'ai quelque base en deep learning et neuroscience. Il se peut que je raconte n'importe quoi.

----------


## Saverok

> Ce code est certes trs rducteur mais l'intelligence n'est pour moi qu'une suite d'instruction if else. Environ 86 milliards pour l'homme car chaque neurone du cerveaux peux tre comparer  une instruction if else.


Une connexion neuronale, c'est bien plus complexe qu'une simple opration boolenne.
De plus, le fonctionnement du cerveau est tout sauf un programme linaire mais au contraire, il est trs massivement parallle.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Pour rsoudre une quation mathmatique, le plus pratique est une IA ou l'autre ?
C'est juste un peu plus complexe comme chose. Pourtant c'est de l'intelligence qui ne peut recevoir les informations d'un capteur, qui lui au plus simple et vrai ou faux.

----------


## Gooby

> Je ne pense pas que l'intelligence soit autre chose qu'une suite d'instruction permettant la prise de dcision :
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> Ce code est certes trs rducteur mais l'intelligence n'est pour moi qu'une suite d'instruction if else. Environ 86 milliards pour l'homme car chaque neurone du cerveaux peux tre comparer  une instruction if else.


Je n'ai pas la rponse  ce sujet, mais si on voit les choses autrement, on pourrait dire par exemple qu'un tournesol a une intelligence puisqu'il tourne en fonction du soleil, il reoit un stimuli, il agit en consquence. Or je ne pense pas qu'on parle d'intelligence pour une fleur. Je ferai plus l'analogie  une sorte de rflexe myotatique chez l'homme. 

C'est ma faon personnel de percevoir l'intelligence chez l'homme et l'animal, c'est une forme de raisonnement accompli _avec_ conscience. Lorsqu'on ragit  une procdure prprogramm sans aucune conscience, je ne pense pas *personnellement* que l'on s'apparente  l'intelligence.

Je classerai donc un peu les ordinateurs et les algorithmes comme les fleurs ou les arbres. Ils sont capables de ragir  leur environnement, mais pas par intelligence, juste par stimuli extrieur. Ce n'est pas la mme chose si on prend un chien ou une girafe. 

J'irai mme un peu plus loin. Et si l'intelligence tait lie  la capacit de ressentir des motions; la peur, la joie, la tristesse, qui sont le propre de la conscience(?), et qui nous pousse  faire des choix par intelligence. Bon, les spinozistes d'entre vous me diront peut tre que l'on a pas de _libre-arbitre_; mais ce sentiment peut tre factice d'en avoir un, n'est pas le propre de l'intelligence?

Bref, je divague compltement. Bien sr, c'est une rflexion trs personnel, je ne remets pas en cause la terminologie "d'intelligence artificiel", mais c'est la distinction instinctive que je fais quand je compare l'intelligence d'un animal  celle d'une machine.

D'ailleurs, aprs avoir lu quelques pages sur le forum, le sujet veille ma curiosit. Si quelqu'un a des rfrences, je suis preneur.

----------


## Matthieu76

> Et si l'intelligence tait lie  la capacit de ressentir des motions; la peur, la joie, la tristesse, qui sont le propre de la conscience(?)


Non je ne pense pas, la peur est juste un mcanique li  la survie tout comme l'amour est un mcanisme li  la reproduction. Une IA n'a ni besoin de ce reproduire ni besoin de survivre donc elle ne peut donc pas ressentir la peur et l'amour.

La question que je me pose est la suivante : 

    La slection des meilleurs IA dans le cadre de l'algorithmie gntique peut-elle tre associer  de l'amour ? (Bien sr dans le cas o les IA se choisiraient entre elles)
_(Je sais, je pars un peu loin l.)_

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Non je ne pense pas, la peur est juste un mcanique li  la survie tout comme l'amour est un mcanisme li  la reproduction


Pas tout  fait d'accord. Autant pour la peur, OK, mais l'amour n'a justement rien  voir avec la reproduction. C'est un sentiment qui ne rpond pas uniquement  un stimuli.

----------


## Matthieu76

> C'est un sentiment qui ne rpond pas uniquement  un stimuli.


L'amour c'est juste le choix du partenaire le plus adquat pour effectuer la meilleur reproduction possible.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> L'amour c'est juste le choix du partenaire le plus adquat pour effectuer la meilleur reproduction possible.


a manque de romantisme tout a.  ::aie::

----------


## Gooby

> L'amour c'est juste le choix du partenaire le plus adquat pour effectuer la meilleur reproduction possible.


Alors pourquoi peut-on aimer ses parents, ses enfants, un animal de compagnie ou une personne de mme sexe que soit?

A moins que tu ne confonds le dsir sexuel et l'amour, mais quand bien mme, on peut avoir du dsir sexuel pour une personne du mme sexe que soit.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Je ne pense pas que l'intelligence soit autre chose qu'une suite d'instruction permettant la prise de dcision :
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> Ce code est certes trs rducteur mais l'intelligence n'est pour moi qu'une suite d'instruction if else. Environ 86 milliards pour l'homme car chaque neurone du cerveaux peux tre comparer  une instruction if else.
> 
> ...


Je pense que c'est plus complexe que a ne serait-ce que parce qu'un corps est finalement un cosystme  lui tout seul (qui plus est impact par son environnement qui est changeant). Ds lors toutes les interactions qui en dcoulent sont infiniment plus complexes qu'un ensemble d'instructions dans un systme 'ferm'.

----------


## Neckara

> Alors pourquoi peut-on aimer ses parents, ses enfants, un animal de compagnie ou une personne de mme sexe que soit?


Il faut arrter de voir l'volution comme ayant une finalit.

Il est frquent d'avoir des "effets de bords", o une fonction permettant e.g. la reconnaissance du visage, soit "trop performant", et en reconnaissent l o il n'y en a pas. Ne pas oublier aussi que ce n'est pas la fonction qui fait l'organe, mais l'organe qui fait la fonction. Par exemple, on ne voit pas "pour reprer les prdateurs", mais on voit parce que cela a constitu un avantage volutif d'tre en capacit de voir les prdateurs (i.e. des mutations se sont produites puis se sont propages).




> A moins que tu ne confonds le dsir sexuel et l'amour





> 3. Attirance physique et sentimentale ; relations physiques et sentimentales entre deux personnes qui s'aiment.


Donc non il n'y a pas de confusions.

----------


## Gooby

> Il faut arrter de voir l'volution comme ayant une finalit.
> 
> Il est frquent d'avoir des "effets de bords", o une fonction permettant e.g. la reconnaissance du visage, soit "trop performant", et en reconnaissent l o il n'y en a pas. Ne pas oublier aussi que ce n'est pas la fonction qui fait l'organe, mais l'organe qui fait la fonction. Par exemple, on ne voit pas "pour reprer les prdateurs", mais on voit parce que cela a constitu un avantage volutif d'tre en capacit de voir les prdateurs (i.e. des mutations se sont produites puis se sont propages).
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Donc non il n'y a pas de confusions.


Je dois avouer que je n'ai pas trop compris le sens de ton message.

----------


## Neckara

> Je dois avouer que je n'ai pas trop compris le sens de ton message.


Imagine un animal ne voyant que la lumire verte.

Un jour un individu de cette espce nat avec une mutation, certains de ses rcepteurs de lumires vertes dconnent, et sont rceptifs  la lumire rouge. Il est ainsi capable de distinguer de plus grandes nuances de couleurs. D  cette mutation, il sera ainsi capable de mieux reprer les prdateurs. Ayant plus facilement russi  survivre que ses congnres, il arrive plus facilement  se reproduire (parce qu'une fois manger, se reproduire, c'est plus dur), et donc  transmettre ses gnes et ainsi sa mutation. Et petit  petit, les proportion des individus ayant cette mutation augmente dans la population, car ils arrivent mieux  reprer les prdateurs.

Le fait de reprer plus de nuances de couleurs n'a pas t fait pour dtecter les prdateurs, mais parce qu'ils ont eu cette capacit de voir plus de nuances, ils ont t capables de dtecter les prdateurs.


Parmi cette population, une nouvelle mutation se produit, cette fois au niveau du cerveau, leur permettant de traiter les informations visuelles qu'ils reoivent de leur rcepteurs de lumires. L'association est faite entre le jaune et la nourriture. Les individus ayant cette mutation obtiennent ds lors un avantage comptitif, car leur proies sont souvent jaunes. Ils survivent et se reproduisent en pensant que tout ce qui est jaune est de la nourriture.

Mais du fait de cette mutation, ils mangent des posts-it ds qu'ils en voient, du fait de leur couleur jaune.



Pour reprendre sur le sujet de l'amour. Une mutation peut tre, e.g. tu vois un trou => tu mets ton bton dedans. Permettant ainsi aux individus de mieux se reproduire. Or, tout les trous dans lequel tu vas mettre ton bton ne va pas forcment faire un bb.
Il peut aussi y avoir des "mutations" qui donnent un avantage reproductif non pas  l'individu, mais au groupe, e.g. aider ses congnres  mettre des btons dans des trous (comportement qu'on peut retrouver chez certaines espces animales dont les dauphins si je ne m'abuse).
Il est aussi possible, e.g. qu'il y ai des "corrlations", e.g. le fait d'avoir un petit bton rend plus difficile le fait de le mettre dans un trou, en revanche, la taille du bton est d  un taux d'hormone Z, qui rgule aussi l'agressivit. Ds lors le fait d'avoir un petit bton est fortement corrl  une faible agressivit, ce qui permet de vivre en groupe, et ainsi de survivre plus facilement, et donc de se reproduire.


Bon, j'invente mes exemples, c'est pour que vous compreniez l'ide sous-jaante.

----------


## Charvalos

Ouais, donc, c'est l'histoire de l'oeuf ou la poule.  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pour moi, l'amour entre dans un processus. Si ce n'tait du qu' l'ide de se reproduire, alors tout individu du sexe oppos devrait susciter un sentiment amoureux. 
Ce n'est pourtant pas le cas chez l'homme, alors que a l'ai dj d'avantage chez la plupart des animaux, mme chez les mammifres. Donc, l'amour n'est pas li  la reproduction, mais au psychisme. Mme, si l'amour conduit gnralement  l'ide de reproduction, ce n'est pas systmatique. C'est ce en quoi l'tre humain diverge du reste du rgne animal (entre autres).

----------


## Neckara

> Ouais, donc, c'est l'histoire de l'oeuf ou la poule.


?

----------


## VivienD

> Ouais, donc, c'est l'histoire de l'oeuf ou la poule.


Vision volutionniste de la chose: l'uf est arriv avant la poule; en effet, les oiseaux pondaient des ufs bien avant que les poules n'apparaissent.
Vision crationniste de la chose: la poule est arriv avant l'uf; en effet, si l'uf arrive en premier, alors cet uf ne parviendra pas  clore (vu qu'il n'y a pas encore de poule pour le couver), alors que, si la poule arrive en premier et accompagne d'un coq, alors elle pourra copuler, pondre des ufs fertiliss, les couver et lever les poussins qui en sortiront et qui, une fois adultes, pourront  leur tour se reproduire et ctera.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Vision volutionniste de la chose: l'uf est arriv avant la poule; en effet, les oiseaux pondaient des ufs bien avant que les poules n'apparaissent.[...]


Autre vision volutioniste : une espce X qui ressemble  une poule mais n'est pas une poule pond un uf avec une mutation gntique qui va clore en poule. Luf arrive donc avant la poule.

----------


## Neckara

> Autre vision volutioniste : une espce X qui ressemble  une poule mais n'est pas une poule pond un uf avec une mutation gntique qui va clore en poule. Luf arrive donc avant la poule.


Pas tout  fait car la frontire entre les espces est arbitraire et floue.

Il faut aussi dfinir ce qu'est un "uf de poule".

----------


## Jipt

> Il faut aussi dfinir ce qu'est un "uf de poule".


 ne pas confondre avec le _nid de poule_, histoire de revenir sur les rails du fil, parce que sinon, on va se retrouver  des annes-lumire du sujet de base.

Non mais vous imaginez ? Un vhicule Uber sur une route sombre de nuit, la chausse pleine de nids de poule remplis d'ufs de poule, que le radar n'a pas dtects, donc une roue plonge dans un nid, crabouille tout ce qui s'y trouve et se tartine de machins gluants, la bagnole qui perd le contrle et le logiciel bugg qui n'a pas prvu a se crashe, du coup la bagnole aussi en fauchant au passage toute une bande de cyclistes qui passaient par l au mauvais endroit au mauvais moment, oui, a arrive, et on pourrait se mettre  dlirer sur le hasard le destin tout ce genre de choses...

----------


## Zirak

Autre point (qui je ne sais pas si il a t abord) que les moyens de dtections du vhicule, il y a aussi le choix "moral" dans le cas d'un possible accident :

le vhicule autonome dtecte l'tre humain, mais se rend compte qu'en l'vitant, il risque de provoquer un autre accident.


Je ne sais plus quelle socit a fait un truc la-dessus justement (faut que je recherche le lien  l'occasion), elle a mis un site internet en place, proposant des situations de plus en plus complexes, et ce sont les gens qui donnaient "leur choix" de ce qu'il conviendrait de faire dans ce genre de situation, *rponses servant ensuite  alimenter l'IA des vhicules de cette socit.*

Par exemple : le vhicule ne peut plus s'arrter et doit forcment percuter un humain, ou un chien : que doit-il faire ? 

Certains vont faire passer l'humain avant le chien, certains vont dire qu'une vie animale a autant de valeur qu'une vie humaine, d'autres que le vhicule doit se mettre dans le talus en essayant d'viter les deux,  quitte  sacrifier le conducteur, etc. etc.


Ce qui montre que dj, en tant qu'tre humain, tout le monde n'aurait pas la mme raction / ne ferait pas le mme choix. Ce qui montre galement la complexit de la chose, et que vouloir des vhicules autonomes du "0 accident / 0 pertes", cela me parait un peu utopique d'autant plus que dj en tant qu'humains, nous n'y arrivons pas.

Sans vouloir minimiser la perte de vie (humaine ou non d'ailleurs), tant que les vhicules autonomes ne provoquent pas plus d'accidents que des conducteurs humains, je ne vois pas de raison pour empcher ce genre d'volution (sans oublier qu'il s'agit toujours de phases de tests pour le moment). 

Sachant que l'on parle la de situations complexes avec des choix moraux difficiles, mais que dans tous les cas, on devrait normalement faire disparatre les accidents d  la fatigue, l'alcool, etc. Donc  terme, les vhicules autonomes devraient "forcment" tre plus srs que des conducteurs humains, mme si il y a malheureusement toujours quelques accidents.

----------


## Saverok

> Autre point (qui je ne sais pas si il a t abord) que les moyens de dtections du vhicule, il y a aussi le choix "moral" dans le cas d'un possible accident :
> 
> le vhicule autonome dtecte l'tre humain, mais se rend compte qu'en l'vitant, il risque de provoquer un autre accident.


Ce sujet est  l'tude par pas mal de chercheurs :
http://www.slate.fr/story/152510/voi...ethique-morale
https://lejournal.cnrs.fr/billets/vo...z-vous-choques

Ce sujet a dj t abord sur dvp galement.

Au del de la technologie, il s'agit du point moral / thique / philosophique / lgislatif le plus sensible avant de pouvoir envisager la commercialisation des vhicules autonomes.
Si on donne la possibilit aux acheteurs d'un vhicule autonome de faire des choix thiques pour configurer / paramtrer le comportement de l'IA, le propritaire endosse une part de responsabilit en cas d'accident. (mme chose avec le paramtrage constructeur en sortie d'usine).
Autrement dit, si l'IA du vhicule a pour consigne de protger la vie des passagers de la voiture en cas d'accident, les victimes (ou familles des victimes) peuvent se retourner contre la personne (ou personne morale) qui a effectuer ce paramtrage.
Mme chose si ce paramtrage est dcid par l'Etat et commun  tous les vhicules autoriss  rouler sur son territoire
==> quid de l'UE avec la libre circulation des personnes o cette rglementation doit imprativement tre commune

De plus, quels paramtres choisir et comment s'assurer que l'IA saura les mettre en oeuvre ?
Exemples :
distinguer un enfant d'un adulte ?distinguer une personne age d'un adulte ?sur quels critres identifier un enfant, un adulte, une personne ge ?distinguer une femme enceinte ?identifier les occupants d'un autre vhicule potentiellement implicable dans l'accident ?quid de l'autre vhicule qui n'est pas autonome ?quid de l'autre vhicule qui est galement autonome mais d'un systme concurent et qui ne peuvent pas communiquer entre eux ?quid de l'autre vhicule autonome qui a un paramtrage de son IA pour les accidents qui est totalement oppos  l'autre vhicule autonome ?etc.

Pas vident comme sujet et il n'y a pas de bonnes rponses malheureusement.

----------


## Jipt

> --snip--
> Pas vident comme sujet et il n'y a pas de bonnes rponses malheureusement.


Et "ils" envisagent de balancer leurs productions dans la nature d'ici  trs peu d'annes ? Mais on marche compltement sur la tte, l !
Car tant qu'il n'y aura pas 100 % de rponses valides  tes questions, il est inenvisageable et totalement irresponsable d'intgrer ces "machins" dans le monde actuel.

J'aime bien ta remarque des 2 vhicules incapables de communiquer : quand c'est des humains au volant et qu'il n'y a pas de (saloperies de) vitres teintes, on sait d'un coup d'il qui va faire quoi et on s'adapte instantanment.

----------


## Saverok

> Et "ils" envisagent de balancer leurs productions dans la nature d'ici  trs peu d'annes ? Mais on marche compltement sur la tte, l !
> Car tant qu'il n'y aura pas 100 % de rponses valides  tes questions, il est inenvisageable et totalement irresponsable d'intgrer ces "machins" dans le monde actuel.


Il faut distinguer le discours marketing qui n'est que de la communication auprs des journalistes et des investisseurs.
Ces technologies sont trs prometteuses et permettront des conomies et avances considrables.
Cela va totalement bouleverser tous nos rapports aux transports routiers sous toutes leurs formes.

Imagines un peu des camions qui peuvent rouler 24h/24h en mode convoi.
Imagines des lignes de bus automatises qui peuvent galement rouler 24h/24h et devenir une vritable alternative crdible aux trains.
Mme chose pour les taxis mais les engins agricoles, la livraison des colis, etc, etc, etc.

Par contre, cela ncessite des investissements lourds et longs donc il faut rassurer en permanence les investisseurs.

Les ralits industrielles et lgislatives sont trs diffrentes du discours commercial et personne n'est vraiment dupe.




> J'aime bien ta remarque des 2 vhicules incapables de communiquer : quand c'est des humains au volant et qu'il n'y a pas de (saloperies de) vitres teintes, on sait d'un coup d'il qui va faire quoi et on s'adapte instantanment.


Au dbut, chaque constructeur voudra pousser *SA* technologie avec *SES* protocoles et surtout ses brevets.
Bien videment, chacun dira que sa techno est la meilleure et qu'elle est tellement exceptionnelle qu'elle ne peut pas tre compatible avec celles des autres qui sont totalement archaques voir dficientes (ils ne se gneront pas pour tacler la concurrence au passage)...

Et l, c'est le march qui dcidera de l'volution de la chose...

2 scnarios possibles :
* Une techno sort du lot et reoit le plbiscite des clients ainsi que le soutient d'un ou plusieurs Etats et elle remporte le pactole.
Les autres constructeurs l'auront dans le baba et devront abandonner une bonne partie de leur techno et prendre celle qui domine le march tout en reversant des royalties dmentielles aux dtenteurs des brevets.
==> c'est ce qui s'est pass avec le HD-DVD face au BlueRay, par exemple

* Aucune techno ne parvient  s'imposer vritablement sur le march et elles sont toutes contraintes  la cohabitation force et l, se sont les Etats qui reprennent la main et imposent aux constructeurs une normalisation des protocoles de communication des vhicules pour qu'ils puissent changer entre eux et fluidifier le trafic, etc.
Les constructeurs n'auront donc pas le choix que de faire voluer leur techno pour implmenter cette nouvelle norme.
==> les constructeurs en profiteront au passage pour crer un grand consortium inter-constructeur pour tablir cette norme (consortium qui sera en grande partie finance  coups de subventions massives des Etats, bien sr)
Et l, comme par magie, leurs techno si diffrentes car si innovantes vont brusquement devenir compatible (chose qu'ils disaient totalement impossible quelques annes plus tt).

Je penche pour le second scnario qui mettra quelques annes (au moins 10)  se mettre en place aprs les premires commercialisations grand public de ces vhicules.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et "ils" envisagent de balancer leurs productions dans la nature d'ici  trs peu d'annes ?


Ce n'est pas tout  fait ce que dit la news. 
En fait il est surtout question de se pencher sur le cot lgislatif permettant,  terme, l'usage de ces technos. Mais aussi, de mettre en place un cadre juridique permettant aux socits qui le souhaitent de faire des essais "grandeur nature". 

Je pense que c'est une bonne chose. Pour une fois que le politique ne prend pas le train aprs qu'il soit sur les rails et  grande vitesse...  ::roll::  
Regardons ce qui se passe, par exemple avec le PMA. Alors mme que la technologie est au point depuis des dcennies, l'tat ne sait toujours pas comme lgifrer sur le truc !  ::aie:: 

Je ne sais plus qui disait que les scientifiques avaient 50 ans d'avance sur leur temps, alors que les politiques avaient 50 ans de retard... Pour une fois que le politique semble vouloir prendre le train alors qu'il est encore  quai, ne nous plaignons pas.

----------


## Jipt

> --snip--





> --snip--


Ils n'ont mme pas t foutus d'harmoniser mondialement la conduite  gauche ou  droite, ils n'ont pas russi  harmoniser l'cartement des rails de chemins de fer, et vous voudriez qu'ils harmonisent ce nouveau chantier ? 
Whahaahahha, tiens je m'installe dans le canap', passez-moi le pop-corn et comptons les morts...

Quant aux trains de camions h 24, il n'tait pas question il y a quelques annes d'un machin nomm... comment, dj ?, ah oui, COP21 ? Rduction des missions de gaz  effet de serre, "small is beautiful", toussa toussa, dj oubli dj prim ?

Des trains de camions comme s'il devait y avoir des choses  transporter et du carburant jusqu' la fin des temps...  ::roll:: 
Mais quand le dernier arbre aura t transform en tagre Ika, comment a va se passer ?

----------


## AoCannaille

> Regardons ce qui se passe, par exemple avec le PMA. Alors mme que la technologie est au point depuis des dcennies, l'tat ne sait toujours pas comme lgifrer sur le truc !


[HS]
Ne confond tu pas PMA (Procration Mdicalement Assiste, dj massivement utilis par les couples de plus de 35 ans? et dont je ne connais pas de de problme juridique) et GPA (Gestation Pour autrui?) o l'tat a lgifr : c'est interdit en France, point final. Et les enfants ns par GPA  l'tranger doivent tre adopt en France par leurs "parents" pour garantir une filiation. Adoption rarement accorde par les tribunaux car faire une GPA  l'tranger c'est contourner le droit Franais, alors il ne faut pas s'attendre  tre soutenu par celui-ci aprs coup...
[/HS]

----------


## AoCannaille

> Quant aux trains de camions h 24, il n'tait pas question il y a quelques annes d'un machin nomm... comment, dj ?, ah oui, COP21 ? Rduction des missions de gaz  effet de serre, "small is beautiful", toussa toussa, dj oubli dj prim ?


Tu y as cru? C'est mignon... des COP, il y a tous les ans, donc 20 avant, puis encore d'autre aprs... a ne sert  rien ou presque rien. A tel point qu'on en entend parler que quand c'est en France o autour des lections.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> [HS]
> Ne confond tu pas PMA (Procration Mdicalement Assiste, dj massivement utilis par les couples de plus de 35 ans? et dont je ne connais pas de de problme juridique) et GPA (Gestation Pour autrui?) o l'tat a lgifr : c'est interdit en France, point final. Et les enfants ns par GPA  l'tranger doivent tre adopt en France par leurs "parents" pour garantir une filiation. Adoption rarement accorde par les tribunaux car faire une GPA  l'tranger c'est contourner le droit Franais, alors il ne faut pas s'attendre  tre soutenu par celui-ci aprs coup...
> [/HS]


J'ai bien parl de PMA. Et, aujourd'hui on ne sait pas ce que l'on va faire pour la PMA des couples homosexuels. C'est bien que la lgislation n'a pas tudi le cas  100%. 
Donc, pour en revenir sur les vhicules autonomes, c'est bien que le politique s'empare du dossier avant que ces mmes vhicules ne circulent en grand nombre sur nos routes.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ils n'ont mme pas t foutus d'harmoniser mondialement la conduite  gauche ou  droite, ils n'ont pas russi  harmoniser l'cartement des rails de chemins de fer, et vous voudriez qu'ils harmonisent ce nouveau chantier ? 
> Whahaahahha, tiens je m'installe dans le canap', passez-moi le pop-corn et comptons les morts...


On ne parle pas, ici, d'harmonisation internationale, mais de lgislation en France. C'est trs diffrent.




> Quant aux trains de camions h 24, il n'tait pas question il y a quelques annes d'un machin nomm... comment, dj ?, ah oui, COP21 ? Rduction des missions de gaz  effet de serre, "small is beautiful", toussa toussa, dj oubli dj prim ?


Et quid du ferroutage ? Je ne vois pas l'intrt de "trains de camions",  moins que les camions ne soient dans le train !

----------


## Jipt

> On ne parle pas, ici, d'harmonisation internationale, mais de lgislation en France. C'est trs diffrent.


Ah oui, a va tre joli,  un carrefour, avec un vhicule autonome franais, un autre anglais, un troisime amricain et un quatrime africain, avec encore des morceaux de scotch et des bouts de ficelle...

Il faudra bien qu'ils tentent d'harmoniser parce que chacun dans son coin a va tre la jungle. Car mine de rien,  l'heure actuelle, en bagnole sur la route nous communiquons en permanence, par le regard, des gestes, etc.
Je te laisse en tirer les conclusions qui s'imposent.




> Et quid du ferroutage ? Je ne vois pas l'intrt de "trains de camions",  moins que les camions ne soient dans le train !


Moi non plus, mais il faut bien justifier ces nouveaux vhicules autonomes, quitte  prendre des exemples tirs par les cheveux.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ah oui, a va tre joli,  un carrefour, avec un vhicule autonome franais, un autre anglais, un troisime amricain et un quatrime africain, avec encore des morceaux de scotch et des bouts de ficelle...
> 
> Il faudra bien qu'ils tentent d'harmoniser parce que chacun dans son coin a va tre la jungle. Car mine de rien,  l'heure actuelle, en bagnole sur la route nous communiquons en permanence, par le regard, des gestes, etc.
> Je te laisse en tirer les conclusions qui s'imposent.


Non, mais tu t'emballes trop vite (fais gaffe, c'est mauvais pour ton cur  :;): ). L on parle des essais, des mises au point. On est trs loin de l'usage courant de ces vhicules. Il est vident qu'il faudra des rgles internationales pour qu'un vhicule autonome d'un pays puisse circuler dans un autre. Bon, au niveau de l'UE, a devrait pouvoir se faire,  plus grande chelle, a risque de poser des problmes. Je pense, entre autres, aux vhicules anglais (conduite  gauche) venant sur le continent. Mais, il y en aura d'autres. Comme des panneaux diffrents, signalisations particulires, propres  certains pays, etc...

----------


## Jipt

> Non, mais tu t'emballes trop vite (fais gaffe, c'est mauvais pour ton cur ).


Non non, juste que j'espre que le canap sera confortable et les pop-corns renouvels suffisamment vite,  ::ptdr::

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Uber arrte dfinitivement son activit de voiture autonome en Arizona aprs l'accident mortel de mars,*
*et amorce une procdure de licenciements * 

En mars, un vhicule autonome dUber a t impliqu dans un accident qui a cot la vie  une pitonne dans la ville de Tempe, en Arizona. Aussitt, lentreprise a dcid de suspendre son programme de circulation de voitures sans conducteur  Phoenix,  Pittsburgh,  San Francisco et  Toronto, prenant la peine dassurer quil sagissait l dune procdure standard.

Cette fois-ci, lentreprise a dcid darrter ses tests de conduite autonome en Arizona. Elle a inform environ 300 travailleurs de l'Arizona de son programme de conduite autonome de la procdure de licenciement qui devrait prendre plusieurs semaines.

Mme si Uber avait suspendu ses activits depuis laccident de Tempe, lentreprise assure que les conducteurs continuaient dtre pays.

De son ct, la police de Tempe a fait une dclaration, assurant que le dpartement a termin son rapport sur la collision impliquant le vhicule de conduite autonome d'Uber et l'a soumis au bureau du procureur du comt de Maricopa. Cependant, le rapport n'a pas encore t rendu public.

 Ceci est toujours considr comme une enqute active et par consquent, nous ne publierons pas le rapport ou les dtails de l'enqute , avance le communiqu.  Toute information sur les rsultats de l'enqute sera disponible aprs lexamen du procureur de Maricopa . 

Uber prvoit de recommencer  tester des voitures autonomes  Pittsburgh une fois que les enquteurs fdraux auront termin leur enqute sur l'accident de Tempe. Uber a dclar qu'il avait des discussions avec les dirigeants de la Californie pour recommencer les tests.


Uber a des centres d'ingnierie  Pittsburgh et San Francisco, et la socit a dclar qu'il est plus facile de tester les vhicules  proximit de ces travailleurs. Les ingnieurs de ces centres se sont frquemment rendus en Arizona pour travailler sur le projet de test.

 Nous nous sommes engags  utiliser la technologie de conduite autonome, et nous sommes impatients de retourner sur les routes publiques dans un proche avenir , a dclar Uber dans un communiqu.  En attendant, nous restons concentrs sur notre analyse de la scurit de fond en comble.  ce propos, nous avons invit Christopher Hart, ancien prsident du NTSB, afin de profiter de ses conseils sur notre culture globale de la scurit . 

Le service de conducteur traditionnel d'Uber continuera  fonctionner en Arizona. La socit dispose d'un centre d'oprations au centre-ville de Phoenix et emploie environ 550 personnes dans l'tat, sans compter les conducteurs sous contrat, et prvoit d'en embaucher environ 70 de plus, a indiqu la compagnie.

Selon les rsultats dun sondage ralis auprs de plus de 1000 conducteurs dont les rsultats ont t publi mardi par l'American Automobile Association (AAA), une association  but non lucratif reprsentant les automobilistes, 73% des conducteurs amricains ont peur de rouler dans un vhicule autonome. Ce chiffre est en hausse de 10% par rapport  la fin de l'anne dernire. 

 En dpit de leur potentiel  rendre nos routes plus sres  long terme, les consommateurs ont des attentes leves en matire de scurit , a dclar Greg Brannon, directeur de l'ingnierie automobile et des relations industrielles chez AAA.  Nos rsultats montrent que tout incident impliquant un vhicule autonome est susceptible d'branler la confiance du consommateur, qui est un lment essentiel  l'acceptation gnralise des vhicules autonomes . 

Source : Forbes

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'est-ce qui peut, selon vous, expliquer le fait qu'Uber dcide de mettre fin  son aventure de vhicule autonome en Arizona ?
 ::fleche::  Est-ce une rponse proportionnelle  la crise que l'entreprise traverse ? Pourquoi ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Les Amricains font moins confiance aux vhicules autonomes suite aux accidents mortels essuys par Uber et Tesla, d'aprs des sondages
 ::fleche::  La France envisage d'autoriser les voitures autonomes ds 2020, la technologie sera-t-elle suffisamment prouve pour franchir ce cap dans deux ans ?
 ::fleche::  Le vhicule autonome d'Uber impliqu dans l'accident mortel aurait vu sa victime, mais l'a ignore,  cause d'une dfaillance de son systme
 ::fleche::  Voiture autonome : des rapports adresss au DMV californien donnent un tat des lieux des circonstances entranant le retour au mode manuel
 ::fleche::  Uber suspend son activit de voiture autonome aprs une collision mortelle aux tats-Unis, suite  laquelle une pitonne a perdu la vie

----------


## hotcryx

"Uber arrte dfinitivement son activit de voiture autonome aprs l'accident mortel"

Une bonne chose  :;):

----------


## ShigruM

triste nouvelle
si on avait du arrter le progrs au moindre accident mortel on se serait arrter a la maitrise du feu (et encore)

Oui il y'a/il y'aura quelques morts, mais qu'es ce que quelques morts en comparaisons du gain a long terme ?
l'avion a une poque tait assez dangereux aujourd'hui c'est le moyen de transport le plus sur au monde

la voiture autonome tue actuelement combien en comparaison a l'alcool au volant ou la fatigue au volant ? parce que la voiture autonome ne pourra sauver la vie de pitons/animaux qui traverse derriere un rocher sans regarder mais la voiture autonome pourra sauver des vie de type ayant bu ou qui s'endorme et sauverons aussi les personnes en face

la loi dit que c'est interdis de conduire sous l'influence de l'alcool ou en tant trs fatigu mais pourtant nous le faisons quand mme, donc la seul solution dviter ces morts c'est l'ia, parce que ces lois ne serons jamais respect, rajouter plus de radars ne changera rien.

et en parlant de radars, avec une politique de scurit routire qui ressemble de plus en plus  de la rpression (a quand le radars tous les km ?), la voiture autonome semblera bientt la seul solution pour traverser la France sans se prendre une amende. pour ma part il m'arrive de rouler a 60 dans un village sans faire attention, de rouler a 140 sur autoroute, ou a 100 au lieu de 90 sur national pendant un dpassement un peu juste
pour le 30km/h par contre je passe  40 volontairement, parce que 30 voila quoi...

----------


## Uther

> Oui il y'a/il y'aura quelques morts, mais qu'es ce que quelques morts en comparaisons du gain a long terme ?
> l'avion a une poque tait assez dangereux aujourd'hui c'est le moyen de transport le plus sur au monde


Pour info, actuellement le rail et lascenseur sont plus srs que l'avion, mais a n'invalide pas ton raisonnement : eux aussi ont eu droit a pas mal d'accident graves  leur dbut.

----------


## ext13

Question : On a balanc trop vite ces bagnoles en situation relle.  Pourquoi ces acteurs ne crent pas de fausses villes pour faire une simulation rlle ? On reproduit tous les comportement chelou des gens, les routes avec des marquages bizarres, des panneaux peu visibles, une couverture gps indisponible, des trous dans la route etc... On remplace les gens par des fakes et on les balances sur la route.

Je pense que ce n'est pas une bonne ide de baisser les bras, la voiture autonome ne couvrira pas 100% des types de trajets mais elle permettra de faire baisser la mortalit  coup sur. Cela offusque les gens car ils n'ont plus le controle et ne peuvent pas accepter que l'IA se plante si eux pouvait rattraper (bien que dans la vido de l'accident d'Uber un humain aurait il pu faire autrement). Cette acceptation de l'automatisme viendra avec le temps comme les mtros automatiques (cela sera moins facile certe). Je pense que la pipule passera mieux en commencant par les bus.

----------


## ShigruM

> Question : On a balanc trop vite ces bagnoles en situation relle.  Pourquoi ces acteurs ne crent pas de fausses villes pour faire une simulation rlle ? On reproduit tous les comportement chelou des gens, les routes avec des marquages bizarres, des panneaux peu visibles, une couverture gps indisponible, des trous dans la route etc... On remplace les gens par des fakes et on les balances sur la route.


il est compliqu de simuler tous les cas possibles.

dj par rapport au pays les faons de conduire sont pas les mme, on conduit pas pareil en Sude (rput pour une conduite calme), qu'en Isral (rput pour une conduite plus muscl) que encore en Inde (en inde tous peut arriver) ou les pays dAfrique rput pour tre entass a 50 dans un camion des annes 80 rafistol avec du scotch.
ou encore les pays dAsie plus orient 2 roue que 4 roue.

ensuite le climat, la voiture doit tre capable d'adapter sa conduite dans le Sahara, en Sibrie, a Paris, en Amazonie...etc. on conduit pas pareil lhiver, l't ou pendant la mousson.

et videment la rglementation/code de la route qui n'a pas pareil dans chaque pays (ce qui dois tre un casse tte  coder je pense), rouler a gauche ou a droite par exemple c'est juste rouler a gauche ou a droite il y'a d'autre implication dans le code de l'ia je pense

Et enfin il y'a les hors catgories, les routes incomprhensible pour un humain comme le Magic Roundabout (qui se trouve prs de Londres donc c'est pas le truc perdu au fin fond de lAmazonie)






> Pour info, actuellement le rail et lascenseur sont plus srs que l'avion, mais a n'invalide pas ton raisonnement : eux aussi ont eu droit a pas mal d'accident graves  leur dbut.


+1 je savais pas pour le rail, pour l'ascenseur par contre c'est un peu tir par les cheveux de le comparer a l'avion ou au train

----------


## xelab

> Je pense que la pipule passera mieux en commencant par les bus.


Pourquoi pas mme si  mon avis c'est encore plus complexe. Je pense pour ma part que la voiture autonome gnralise est une chimre, une sorte de dernier rve high-tech qui ne pourra pas vraiment se raliser. Les difficults techniques sont peut-tre surmontables pour faire rouler une voiture correctement mais on va se heurter  de srieuses limites si on souhaite avoir des millions de vhicules sur les routes en mme temps : gestion des donnes (des ptaoctets de donnes  grer en temps rel, ce qui suppose des infrastructures adaptes  la fois pour la transmission de ces donnes et la sauvegarde de celles-ci, sans compter la question de la vie prive et du piratage possible de ces donnes), forte utilisation de mtaux rares dans ces voitures  la fois dans le systme de capteurs et dans la voiture pour les gadgets qui vont occuper les passagers (la pnurie de mtaux viendra donc plus vite que prvue s'il faut construire des millions de modles, qui plus est les constructeurs vont vouloir faire des voitures lectriques, autre chimre l aussi). Bref, c'est une course en avant qui prend la direction oppose de la transition nergtique qu'il serait ncessaire de faire au plus vite. C'est donc un gros coup d'acclrateur pour foncer dans le mur.

----------


## Uther

> On a balanc trop vite ces bagnoles en situation relle.


Je ne pense pas. Au final on a eu qu'un seul accident mortel avec ces vhicules alors qu'il sont en circulation permanente sur les routes depuis plusieurs annes dj. Enfin, ils sont toujours censs tre sous la surveillance permanente d'un humain, comme un moniteur d'auto-cole.
Donc s'il y a une dfaillance, c'est clairement au niveau du conducteur humain. On peut ventuellement remonter la faute a Uber s'il a impos des cadences de travail incompatible avec un maintient de l'attention.




> Pourquoi ces acteurs ne crent pas de fausses villes pour faire une simulation rlle ? On reproduit tous les comportement chelou des gens, les routes avec des marquages bizarres, des panneaux peu visibles, une couverture gps indisponible, des trous dans la route etc... On remplace les gens par des fakes et on les balances sur la route.


Bien videment que plein de test sur des routes contrle ont t faits avant de mettre ces voitures en circulation sur des vraies routes. C'est certainement la partie la plus facile, toute la complexit du travail consiste a s'assurer que tout marche bien dans des situation relles qui peuvent tre extrmement varies.

----------


## ext13

> Pourquoi pas mme si  mon avis c'est encore plus complexe. Je pense pour ma part que la voiture autonome gnralise est une chimre, une sorte de dernier rve high-tech qui ne pourra pas vraiment se raliser. Les difficults techniques sont peut-tre surmontables pour faire rouler une voiture correctement mais on va se heurter  de srieuses limites si on souhaite avoir des millions de vhicules sur les routes en mme temps : gestion des donnes (des ptaoctets de donnes  grer en temps rel, ce qui suppose des infrastructures adaptes  la fois pour la transmission de ces donnes et la sauvegarde de celles-ci, sans compter la question de la vie prive et du piratage possible de ces donnes), forte utilisation de mtaux rares dans ces voitures  la fois dans le systme de capteurs et dans la voiture pour les gadgets qui vont occuper les passagers (la pnurie de mtaux viendra donc plus vite que prvue s'il faut construire des millions de modles, qui plus est les constructeurs vont vouloir faire des voitures lectriques, autre chimre l aussi). Bref, c'est une course en avant qui prend la direction oppose de la transition nergtique qu'il serait ncessaire de faire au plus vite. C'est donc un gros coup d'acclrateur pour foncer dans le mur.


Ca m'avait aussi travers l'esprit ton opinion. Finalement tout l'argent investi pour rouler sur des voies faites pour tre conduit par des humains. L'argent investit  terme ne serait pas gal  celle de routes construites pour des voitures autonomes en voies propres ? (Du coup des voitures autonomes avec moins de complexit).

----------


## Uther

> +1 je savais pas pour le rail, pour l'ascenseur par contre c'est un peu tir par les cheveux de le comparer a l'avion ou au train


En matire de distance parcourue a n'est pas comparable, mais en matire de risque pour la scurit a l'est compltement. Un ascenseur qui lche, cest des morts garantis. Maintenant, il y a beaucoup plus de scurits et ils sont rgulirement contrles.




> gestion des donnes (des ptaoctets de donnes  grer en temps rel, ce qui suppose des infrastructures adaptes  la fois pour la transmission de ces donnes et la sauvegarde de celles-ci, sans compter la question de la vie prive et du piratage possible de ces donnes)


Quelles donnes? Les calculs pour la navigation se font en temps rel. Il n'y a pas obligation de sauvegarder les donnes de navigation des particuliers, encore moins de les transmettre.




> forte utilisation de mtaux rares dans ces voitures  la fois dans le systme de capteurs et dans la voiture pour les gadgets qui vont occuper les passagers


Rien a voir avec la voiture lectrique en particulier il y a dj normment de mtaux rares utiliss dans nos tlphone et autre bidule lectronique qui sont bien plus courants et ont une dure de vie trs rduites a cot d'une automobile. S'il doit y avoir pnurie elle aura lieu avec ou sans les voitures autonomes.

----------


## xelab

> Quelles donnes? Les calculs pour la navigation se font en temps rel. Il n'y a pas obligation de sauvegarder les donnes de navigation des particuliers, encore moins de les transmettre.


Actuellement toutes les captures vido ralises par ces voitures sont enregistres et transfres sur des serveurs (tu peux chercher sur le net, c'est une problmatique  la mode pour les experts du _big data_). La golocalisation, infos trafics etc. sont aussi des donnes indispensables et ncessitent des traitements quasi temps rel. Peut-tre qu'une fois la phase de test termine on aura moins besoin de donnes mais rien n'est moins sr, il y a fort  parier que tout devra tre enregistr ne serait-ce pour des questions d'assurance.




> Rien a voir avec la voiture lectrique en particulier il y a dj normment de mtaux rares utiliss dans nos tlphone et autre bidule lectronique qui sont bien plus courants et ont une dure de vie trs rduites a cot d'une automobile. S'il doit y avoir pnurie elle aura lieu avec ou sans les voitures autonomes.


Elle aura lieu encore plus vite avec la voiture autonome (d'autant plus si elle est lectrique) qui forcment augmente encore la consommation de ces mtaux, en plus comme tu le soulignes des smartphones et autres produits high-tech (par exemple toute la mode des produits connects augmente cette conso, un lave-linge connect utilise des composants dont on n'avait pas besoin sur un lave-linge classique). Tu peux voir l'exemple du cobalt pour la voiture lectrique : les constructeurs automobiles se battent avec les fabricants de smartphones (comme Apple par exemple) pour essayer d'assurer l'approvisionnement dans les annes qui viennent.

----------


## Matthieu76

> Je pense pour ma part que la voiture autonome gnralise est une chimre, une sorte de dernier rve high-tech qui ne pourra pas vraiment se raliser.


Sur ce point je pense que tu as tort il faut juste attendre encore quelques annes et a sera bon. a fait mme pas 10 ans qu'on parle de la voiture autonome, faut laisser les choses se faire.

----------


## sebbod

> triste nouvelle
> si on avait du arrter le progrs au moindre accident mortel on se serait arrter a la maitrise du feu (et encore)
> 
> Oui il y'a/il y'aura quelques morts, mais qu'es ce que quelques morts en comparaisons du gain a long terme ?
> l'avion a une poque tait assez dangereux aujourd'hui c'est le moyen de transport le plus sur au monde
> 
> la voiture autonome tue actuelement combien en comparaison a l'alcool au volant ou la fatigue au volant ? parce que la voiture autonome ne pourra sauver la vie de pitons/animaux qui traverse derriere un rocher sans regarder mais la voiture autonome pourra sauver des vie de type ayant bu ou qui s'endorme et sauverons aussi les personnes en face
> 
> la loi dit que c'est interdis de conduire sous l'influence de l'alcool ou en tant trs fatigu mais pourtant *nous* le faisons quand mme, donc la seul solution dviter ces morts c'est l'ia, parce que ces lois ne serons jamais respect, rajouter plus de radars ne changera rien.
> ...


Je precise que je ne suis ni contre ni pour le progrs mais :
Jusqu'a preuve du contraire le feu fait encore des morts chaque jours (feu de fort, d'immeuble, coup de feu (arme), etc...) mais sauve aussi des gens (dsinfection, cuisson, strilisation, etc...)

idem pour l'alcool sa tue et sa sauve (pas au volant  ::aie:: ) (y'en a qui ne conduise pas quand ils ont bu donc quand tu dis *nous* tu devrais dire certain-ne)

idem pour la voiture

Juste pour dire que si on prend un peu de recul, tout progrs/dcouverte est  double tranchant

Et il en sera de mme pour l'IA

Et pour ton 40 au lieu de 30 et bien regarde ce tableau en tapant a dans GOOGLE "distance d'arret  30 km/h"
Les 10Km/h de plus et bien il double la distance qu'il faut pour arrter une voiture (je parle pas d'un camion ou d'une camionnette charg  bloc ou d'un train)

Donc n'crit pas trop vite et arrte la voiture pour mes enfants et ceux des autres sinon il n'auront jamais la chance de pouvoir conduire  leur tour un super bolide la mort qui tue  ::mouarf::

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Question : On a balanc trop vite ces bagnoles en situation relle.  Pourquoi ces acteurs ne crent pas de fausses villes pour faire une simulation rlle ? On reproduit tous les comportement chelou des gens, les routes avec des marquages bizarres, des panneaux peu visibles, une couverture gps indisponible, des trous dans la route etc... On remplace les gens par des fakes et on les balances sur la route.


Je pense que c'est plutt la communication d'UBER qui est all un peu trop vite en besogne alors que visiblement la mise au point n'en est qu'au tout dbut mais il faut rassurer les investisseur que diantre !

Et celui-ci : https://www.consoglobe.com/taxis-aut...-chauffeurs-cg

C'est aller vite en besogne pour rassurer les march au dtriment d'une future et quasi-certaine perte de crdibilit...

Soit les ingnieurs taient trop enthousiastes et trop confiants dans leurs travaux.
Soit les objectifs assigns par les patrons d'UBER taient irralistes  ce stade.
Soit le service communication s'est emball

Soit un peu des trois...

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Accident Uber : les capteurs du vhicule taient fonctionnels, mais il y avait un problme logiciel*
*d'aprs l'enqute prliminaire du NTSB*

Dimanche 18 mars 2018, un vhicule autonome d'Uber en plein essai a heurt un piton sur l'avenue Mill,  Tempe, dans le comt de Maricopa en Arizona. Cela s'est produit alors qu'il y avait un oprateur  bord pour prendre le contrle du vhicule en cas d'urgence. Comme consquence, le piton, une femme ge de 49 ans avec une bicyclette, a perdu la vie suite  cet accident. Comme le montre l'image suivante, la dfunte traversait l'avenue en question en venant du ct gauche du vhicule autonome d'Uber.


Le systme de conduite autonome du vhicule se composait de camras frontales et latrales, de radars, de LIDAR, de capteurs de navigation et d'une unit de calcul et de stockage de donnes intgre au vhicule. Uber avait galement quip le vhicule d'un systme de camras montes sur le pare-brise et la vitre arrire, qui fournissaient des vidos supplmentaires  l'avant et  l'arrire, ainsi qu'une vue vers l'intrieur de l'oprateur du vhicule. Au total, 10 vues de camra ont t enregistres pendant l'essai du vhicule autonome.

Bref, le vhicule d'Uber semblait bien quip. Avec cela, comment l'accident a-t-il t possible ? C'est ce que beaucoup se sont demand jusqu'ici. Certains experts ont mme livr leurs propres analyses, en mettant en cause le plus souvent le systme de conduite autonome d'Uber. L'une des hypothses tait une possible erreur dans le systme de reconnaissance d'objets, qui aurait t incapable de classer Elaine Herzberg - la victime - et son vlo comme piton. Si cela semblait improbable, il se trouve que ce n'est pas loin de la vrit. Le Conseil national amricain de la scurit des transports (National Transportation Safety Board ou NTSB) a en effet publi son rapport prliminaire sur l'accident mortel, et ce rapport incrimine la technologie de conduite autonome de l'entreprise de VTC.

Le systme de conduite autonome repose sur une carte sous-jacente qui tablit les limites de vitesse et les voies de circulation autorises. Le systme a deux modes de contrle distincts : le contrle par ordinateur et le contrle manuel. C'est le premier qui tait activ. L'oprateur peut passer du contrle par ordinateur au contrle manuel en fournissant une entre au volant,  la pdale de frein,  la pdale d'acclrateur,  un bouton de dbrayage ou  un bouton de dsactivation. Selon Uber, son systme autonome ncessite aussi un oprateur attentif pour intervenir s'il ne fonctionne pas correctement pendant les tests. L'oprateur est responsable de la surveillance des messages de diagnostic - qui apparaissent sur une interface dans la pile centrale du tableau de bord du vhicule - et du marquage des vnements d'intrt pour une rvision ultrieure.

Selon les donnes obtenues du systme de conduite autonome, les radars et le LIDAR ont permis d'identifier la victime environ 6 secondes avant l'impact, alors que le vhicule roulait  43 mi/h, soit environ 69 km/h. Mais le vhicule d'Uber a plong dans une confusion totale qui n'a pas permis  l'oprateur de prendre des mesures  temps.  Alors que les trajectoires du vhicule et du piton convergeaient, le logiciel du systme de conduite autonome a class le piton comme un objet inconnu, comme un vhicule, puis comme un vlo avec des attentes variables quant  sa future trajectoire , indique le rapport du NTSB. Mais   1,3 seconde avant l'impact, le systme de conduite autonome a dtermin qu'une manuvre de freinage d'urgence tait ncessaire pour attnuer une collision . Toutefois, l encore, un autre problme se pose : le systme ne peut ni entreprendre de manuvre de freinage d'urgence ni alerter l'oprateur.  Selon Uber, les manuvres de freinage d'urgence ne sont pas actives lorsque le vhicule est contrl par ordinateur, afin de rduire le risque de comportement erratique du vhicule. Il compte sur l'oprateur du vhicule pour intervenir et agir , mais  le systme n'est pas conu pour alerter l'oprateur , rapporte le NTSB.

L'image ci-dessous montre la lecture des donnes du systme de conduite autonome environ 1,3 seconde avant l'impact, lorsque le systme a dtermin qu'une manuvre de freinage d'urgence tait ncessaire pour attnuer une collision. Les bandes jaunes sont spares de 10 mtres, ce qui indique qu' 1,3 seconde avant l'impact, le vhicule tait loign de 20  30 mtres de la victime. Les lignes orange indiquent le centre des voies de circulation cartographies. Donc la victime tait un peu excentre. La zone ombre pourpre indique le trajet parcouru par le vhicule, la ligne verte indiquant le centre de ce trajet.


 Les donnes du systme de conduite autonome ont montr que l'oprateur du vhicule est intervenu moins d'une seconde avant l'impact en engageant le volant. La vitesse du vhicule  l'impact tait de 39 mi/h [soit environ 63 km/h]. L'oprateur a commenc  freiner moins d'une seconde aprs l'impact. Les donnes ont galement montr que tous les aspects du systme de conduite autonome fonctionnaient normalement au moment de l'accident, et qu'il n'y avait pas de messages de diagnostic ou de pannes , peut-on lire dans le rapport.

Le vhicule a pourtant t quip en usine de plusieurs fonctions avances d'assistance au conducteur par Volvo Cars, le fabricant d'origine. Les systmes comprenaient une fonction d'vitement des collisions avec freinage d'urgence automatique, connue sous le nom de City Safety, ainsi que des fonctions de dtection de la vigilance du conducteur et des informations sur les panneaux de signalisation. Mais toutes ces fonctions Volvo sont dsactives lorsque le vhicule d'essai est contrl par ordinateur.

Le NTSB continue de recueillir des informations sur le systme de conduite autonome dUber, l'interface du vhicule et les tlphones cellulaires personnels et professionnels du conducteur. Bien que des tests de toxicologie n'aient pas t mens sur le conducteur du vhicule, les agents du service de police de Tempe interrogs ont dclar que le conducteur du vhicule ne prsentait aucun signe de dficience au moment de l'accident. Ce n'tait toutefois pas le cas pour la victime pour laquelle les rsultats des tests de toxicologie taient positifs pour la mthamphtamine et la marijuana. Tous les aspects de l'accident font encore l'objet d'investigation par le NTSB, dans le but dmettre des recommandations de scurit pour prvenir des accidents similaires. Un compte rendu complet sur l'accident sera livr ultrieurement.

Source : Rapport du NTSB

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  De ce que vous lisez du rapport du NTSB, qui ou que faut-il incriminer ?
 ::fleche::  Uber a-t-il fait un mauvais choix en dsactivant la manoeuvre de freinage d'urgence en mode automatique ?
 ::fleche::  Cela vous inspire-t-il des craintes par rapport au projet de la France d'autoriser les voitures autonomes ds 2020 ? Pourquoi ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Uber arrte dfinitivement son activit de voiture autonome en Arizona aprs l'accident mortel de mars, et amorce une procdure de licenciements
 ::fleche::  Les Amricains font moins confiance aux vhicules autonomes suite aux accidents mortels essuys par Uber et Tesla, d'aprs des sondages
 ::fleche::  La France envisage d'autoriser les voitures autonomes ds 2020, la technologie sera-t-elle suffisamment prouve pour franchir ce cap dans deux ans ?
 ::fleche::  Le vhicule autonome d'Uber impliqu dans l'accident mortel aurait vu sa victime, mais l'a ignore,  cause d'une dfaillance de son systme
 ::fleche::  Voiture autonome : des rapports adresss au DMV californien donnent un tat des lieux des circonstances entranant le retour au mode manuel

----------


## xelab

> Sur ce point je pense que tu as tort il faut juste attendre encore quelques annes et a sera bon. a fait mme pas 10 ans qu'on parle de la voiture autonome, faut laisser les choses se faire.


C'est pas un peu la mthode Cou a?  ::roll::  Donc mtaux rares et gestion entirement informatise du trafic a ne pose pas de problmes? J'ai bien dit que techniquement on pouvait y arriver, c'est possible qu'on y arrive d'ailleurs mais ce sera temporaire, a durera quelques annes puis on passera  autre chose car ce n'est pas viable. Peut-tre faudra-t-il se contenter de quelques navettes autonomes mais la voiture individuelle non.

----------


## codec_abc

> Alors que les trajectoires du vhicule et du piton convergeaient, le logiciel du systme de conduite autonome a class le piton comme un objet inconnu, comme un vhicule, puis comme un vlo avec des attentes variables quant  sa future trajectoire


Quelqu'un sait-il comment fonctionne le systme de classification ?

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Si les redondances de dtections sont toutes trait par le mme systme alors je crois bien que c'est un arrt international des tests.
En aucun cas il peuvent prtendre tre partenaire d'une marque automobile.

Mettre un lve (humain et sans permis de conduire) dans un simulateur de conduite avec moins que a (la base de dtection standards officieux, donc non gouvernemental) montre des comportements de conduites bien diffrent.

Serrer  droite est une des rgles, mais l je prsume que la majorit d'entre eux auraient chang de voie.

----------


## sergio_is_back

A lecture des prcdents comptes-rendus (ici et l) et de celui-ci je dirais que la victime tait  24m lorsque le systme dcide d'engager le freinage d'urgence 1,3 secondes avant l'impact. Ce qui est compatible avec les 20  30m cits dans cet article. 

Comme le vhicule se dplaait  69km/h la distance de freinage dans de bonnes conditions avant arrt complet est normale proche de 50m 

On divise par 10 en arrondissant 69/10 = 6,9 arrondi  7 et on le multiplie par lui-mme 7x7=49 (on apprend a au code de la route), a donne une ide assez prcise de la distance de scurit  conserver lorsque l'on suit un vhicule.

Mme avec de trs bons freins et si le systme d'arrt urgence avait t actif la distance d'arrt tait trop courte pour esprer viter la collision.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Vitesse de l'objet  viter ? Direction ?

C'est comme penser  un systme avec asservissement qui aurait chou  un test.  ::arf:: 

Je vais me calmer...  ::dehors::

----------


## Paul TOTH

il serait tout de mme beaucoup plus simple scurisant de sparer les voitures (autonomes ou pas) et les pitons non ?

----------


## Zirak

Moi j'en reviens toujours aux mmes questions :

l'humain au volant sens tre l pour s'assurer que tout va bien, il dormait ? 

A aucun moment, voyant que la voiture continuait sur sa lance, il ne s'est dit "faut ptet que j'agisse l sinon je vais rouler sur cette femme" ? 

Car bon, mme si la pseudo IA de la voiture ne l'a pas prvenu  temps ou n'tait pas prvue pour l'alerter, qu'est-ce qui l'empchait lui de ragir et de reprendre le contrle (en dehors du fait de ne pas regarder la route) ? 


Ou alors on en revient toujours au mme, mme un humain n'aurait pas pu voir / ragir  temps, et donc dans ce cas-l, pourquoi s'emballer contre les vhicules autonomes ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

Zirak, je suis assez d'accord avec toi. Et de ce que l'on pouvait voir de la vido, c'est que le gars ne regardait absolument pas la route. Pourquoi ? Que faisait-il ?

Quand il relve la tte, je pense qu'il est tellement surpris qu'il n'a pas le rflexe de freiner (ce qui, a ce stade, n'aurait probablement rien chang).

Pour la responsabilit, je serais assez pour lui en coller une bonne partie, quand mme.  ::?:

----------


## Uther

> Actuellement toutes les captures vido ralises par ces voitures sont enregistres et transfres sur des serveurs (tu peux chercher sur le net, c'est une problmatique  la mode pour les experts du _big data_). La golocalisation, infos trafics etc. sont aussi des donnes indispensables et ncessitent des traitements quasi temps rel. Peut-tre qu'une fois la phase de test termine on aura moins besoin de donnes mais rien n'est moins sr, il y a fort  parier que tout devra tre enregistr ne serait-ce pour des questions d'assurance.


Tu mlanges des problmes distincts. 
- Une IA de conduite en elle mme n'a pas besoin d'tre connecte a des informations particulires pour fonctionner. C'est ce qui fait tout lintrt et la complexit du vhicule autonome.
- Les vhicules autonomes tests actuellement sont encore en phase d'apprentissage. Toute les donnes des appareils de mesures de ces vhicules sont en effet collectes pour tre analyses sur des grosses machines qui ne sont pas prsentes sur la voiture. Elles alimentent les algorithmes d'apprentissage de la conduite. 
- La golocalisation, et l'info-trafic n'a rien dindispensable a la conduite autonome, et elle est de toute faon dj dispo d'office dans toute les voitures modernes et les smartphones sans que a pose de soucis de saturation.
- Si les enregistrements  des fin d'assurance taient obligatoires, ils seraient de toute faon  faible dure de vie, pas de quoi poser de problmes.




> Elle aura lieu encore plus vite avec la voiture autonome (d'autant plus si elle est lectrique) qui forcment augmente encore la consommation de ces mtaux, en plus comme tu le soulignes des smartphones et autres produits high-tech (par exemple toute la mode des produits connects augmente cette conso, un lave-linge connect utilise des composants dont on n'avait pas besoin sur un lave-linge classique). Tu peux voir l'exemple du cobalt pour la voiture lectrique : les constructeurs automobiles se battent avec les fabricants de smartphones (comme Apple par exemple) pour essayer d'assurer l'approvisionnement dans les annes qui viennent.


Rien, ne prouve si a aura lieu et quand a aura lieu. En matire de ressource naturelles et l'tat de la technologie dans les annes a venir, tous les prophtes ont systmatiquement tort. Mais si a a lieu, l'impact des vhicule autonome dans le problme sera de toute faon ngligeable par rapport a toutes les autres technologies bien plus nombreuses avec une bien plus faible dure de vie.
Enfin, encore un autre amalgame : la voiture autonome n'est pas forcment non plus lectrique. Nul doute que si le cobalt pose problmes les ingnieurs sauront trouver autre chose.

----------


## Jipt

> [...] le gars ne regardait absolument pas la route. Pourquoi ? Que faisait-il ?
> 
> Quand il relve la tte, [...]


donc il avait la tte baisse.
En comparant avec ce qui se passe sur les routes  l'heure actuelle, j'en conclus qu'il trafiquait avec son cellulaire, comme 9 conducteurs sur 10...
J'exagre  peine, mais pas trop.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Elles alimentent les algorithmes d'apprentissage de la conduite.


Grosso modo, l'apprentissage se fait comment ? (vue que c'est dans du grandeur nature, je veux essayer de comprendre le modle)

Il y a des multiples units de cognition ou logique ? C'est un << tout en un >> ayant appris en << tout en un >> ? Cette IA  reu d'une autre IA des infos plus ou moins spcialis ?

Franchement, une IA sans statistique est dj mauvais signe.

Pourtant je connais les perceptrons multicouches et les cartes de kohonen.

----------


## Matthieu76

> Franchement, une IA sans statistique est dj mauvais signe.
> 
> Pourtant je connais les perceptrons multicouches et les cartes de kohonen.


Il n'y a aucune statistique ni dans les perceptrons multicouches, ni dans les cartes de kohonen et ce sont des algorithmes qui fonctionnent trs bien.

----------


## hotcryx

Je pense plutt que le conducteur a vu le piton et s'est dit qu'il va voir comment la voiture va se comporter; et il a attendu, attendu... et finalement il a agit trop tard.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Il n'y a aucune statistique ni dans les perceptrons multicouches, ni dans les cartes de kohonen et ce sont des algorithmes qui fonctionnent trs bien.


J'ai pas dis le contraire, l'apprentissage (surtout les chantillions ) est mme beaucoup plus surveill. Les cas d'erreurs ou d'ambiguts sont mme vit ou appris  un instant prcis.

Je pense bien que une " IA " est plus qu'un OCR et de ce fait doit connaitre ses chances de russites/checs.

----------


## epimannn

> donc il avait la tte baisse.
> En comparant avec ce qui se passe sur les routes  l'heure actuelle, j'en conclus qu'il trafiquait avec son cellulaire, comme 9 conducteurs sur 10...
> J'exagre  peine, mais pas trop.


D'aprs le rapport prliminaire du NTSB ( plus connu pour les analyse d'accident d'avion que de route ):

1) Le vhicule tait sur une priode de test et diagnostique, l'oprateur regardait l'cran de diagnostique de la conduite automatique juste avant l'accident et non un smartphone.
2) Le piton a t dtect 6 secondes avant l'impact, d'abord comme objet inconnu, puis comme voiture et enfin comme cycliste.
3) Les 2 systmes de freinages d'urgences taient dsactivs, celui d'Uber et celui de Volvo pour des raisons de confort de conduite et viter les comportements erratiques.
4) Le vhicule 1.3s ( 20-25m ) avant impact dclenche la procdure de freinage d'urgence.
5) Les tlphones cellulaires d'entreprise et personnels de l'oprateur n'ont t actif qu'aprs l'accident.
6) Aucun systme n'existait pour alert l'oprateur en cas de risque de collision
7) Le cycliste n'a pas tourn la tte vers le vhicule avant la collision.

C'est pas moi qui le dit, c'est le document officiel du NTSB.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> 2) Le piton a t dtect 6 secondes avant l'impact, d'abord comme objet inconnu, puis comme voiture et enfin comme cycliste.
> 3) Les 2 systmes de freinages d'urgences taient dsactivs, celui d'Uber et celui de Volvo pour des raisons de confort de conduite et viter les comportements erratiques.


Dans un tube avec que la voiture dedans, oui. Cela me rappel les signaux d'arriv de trains qui ne se dclenche pas... Ou les barrires qui sont de chaque cot sur deux voies (en double sens)...



> 4) Le vhicule 1.3s ( 20-25m ) avant impact dclenche la procdure de freinage d'urgence.



Dclenche un truc dsactiv.  ::weird::  ::cfou::  ::koi::

----------


## Zirak

> D'aprs le rapport prliminaire du NTSB ( plus connu pour les analyse d'accident d'avion que de route ):
> 
> 1) Le vhicule tait sur une priode de test et diagnostique, l'oprateur regardait l'cran de diagnostique de la conduite automatique juste avant l'accident et non un smartphone.
> 2) Le piton a t dtect 6 secondes avant l'impact, d'abord comme objet inconnu, puis comme voiture et enfin comme cycliste.
> *3) Les 2 systmes de freinages d'urgences taient dsactivs, celui d'Uber et celui de Volvo pour des raisons de confort de conduite et viter les comportements erratiques.
> 4) Le vhicule 1.3s ( 20-25m ) avant impact dclenche la procdure de freinage d'urgence.*
> 5) Les tlphones cellulaires d'entreprise et personnels de l'oprateur n'ont t actif qu'aprs l'accident.
> 6) Aucun systme n'existait pour alert l'oprateur en cas de risque de collision
> 7) Le cycliste n'a pas tourn la tte vers le vhicule avant la collision.
> ...



Oui enfin rien que leurs points 3 et 4 se contredisent... 

Comment le vhicule a pu dclencher la procdure de freinage d'urgence puisque les deux systmes de freinage d'urgence taient dsactivs ?  ::aie:: 


Le NTSB ferait mieux de retourner  ses avions  priori.  ::?: 



Edit : ah bah Mike a dit son message pendant que je rdigeais le mien.

----------


## Uther

Je le comprend comme a : il y avait deux systmes de freinage d'urgences (un de Uber, l'autre de Volvo) indpendants du pilotage automatique qui taient dsactivs. Le pilote automatique peut lui aussi choisir de freiner en urgence, mais dans ce cas prcis, il a pris sa dcision trop tard.

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Oui enfin rien que leurs points 3 et 4 se contredisent... 
> Comment le vhicule a pu dclencher la procdure de freinage d'urgence puisque les deux systmes de freinage d'urgence taient dsactivs ?


Je n'y vois pas contradiction, mais explication.

Le point 4 indique que le dtecteur de collision a "appuy" sur le bouton de freinage d'urgence.
Le point 3 indique que, pour diverses raisons, le bouton de freinage d'urgence tait dbranch (autrement dit appuyer dessus n'a aucun effet parce que les fils pendouillent  l'air libre). 

Donc l'I.A. a tent de freiner, mais comme le systme de freinage d'urgence tait coup, ben a n'a pas frein.

CQFD : il n'y a donc pas meurtre de la part de l'I.A.

Par contre je trouve que la raison de dsactivation du freinage d'urgence trs inquitante. Confort de conduite ? Comment peut-on penser au confort avant la scurit, car s'il y a un freinage d'urgence  faire, cela me parat largement plus important que le confort de s'craser  110 km/h contre un mur sans subir un inconfortable freinage qui aurait peut-tre pu sauver ta vie.

Pour le coup des comportements erratiques, cela veut pour moi clairement dire que le systme qui active le freinage d'urgence le faisait de manire inopine. Donc au lieu de corriger le dfaut du logiciel on prfre le masquer sous la poussire. C'est honteux et je pense qu'on a trouv l le vritable coupable.

Enfin, la femme effectivement a rellement cherch  se faire faucher ce jour-l, en traversant en toute quitude.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Le pilote automatique peut lui aussi choisir de freiner en urgence, mais dans ce cas prcis, il a pris sa dcision trop tard.


Le vhicule est il conscient de son "soi".

Qu'il a un poids et des aptitudes. Tout un tas de phnomnes physique qu'il doit connaitre et maitriser (mme approximativement) avant tout essai.

Je pense que le vhicule a dj vcu des choses qui pour l'humain semble similaire. Et peut-tre mme en plein jour.

----------


## Matthieu76

> Le piton a t dtect 6 secondes avant l'impact, d'abord comme objet inconnu, puis comme voiture et enfin comme cycliste.


Je me demande pourquoi la voiture n'a pas au moins commenc  ralentir  ce moment, c'est long 6 secondes.

----------


## Uther

Difficile  dire, seul les expert de Uber sauraient probablement le dire. Il a peut tre t dtect, en tant qu'objet, mais sa trajectoire n'a pas t jug dangereuse a ce moment l.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Si les fichiers logs ont t crit avec cette chantillon de temps, je prsume que le systme lui mme n'a pas enregistr de lag.
Je vais arrter de jouer au dbogueur.  ::sleep::

----------


## Neckara

Et personne ne se dit que l'IA a peut-tre pris la bonne dcision ?

----------


## Jipt

> Et personne ne se dit que l'IA a peut-tre pris la bonne dcision ?


On peut se le dire, mais a signifie la fin de notre libre-arbitre, et pas par rapport  l'IA, qui pourrait trs bien ne pas exister, mais juste par rapport au fait qu'en s'inspirant de la vido que tu as passe, on peut concevoir qu'il y a "des choses", "un systme" ou je ne sais quoi qui nous dpasse compltement et qui fait que quoi qu'on dcide, mme se flinguer, fait partie d'un plan qu'on ne peut en gnral pas imaginer tellement c'est inconcevable et terrifiant pour notre libre-arbitre.

Donc non, on ne se le dit pas, car a fait trop peur.

----------


## macslan

> Je me demande pourquoi la voiture n'a pas au moins commenc  ralentir  ce moment, c'est long 6 secondes.


le systme de freinage autonome a t dsactiv. Il y a surement une alarme et le temps que l'ingnieur freine (dj il tait occup  regarder les moniteurs.)

Sinon la cycliste est aussi responsable :
1 elle n'a pas regarde de ce cot
2 est-ce que l'endroit o elle a travers est fait pour tre travers
3 est-ce qu'elle poussais le vlo ou tait-elle dessus si elle tait dessus est-ce que c'est une piste cyclable.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> le systme de freinage autonome a t dsactiv. Il y a surement une alarme et le temps que l'ingnieur freine (dj il tait occup  regarder les moniteurs.)
> 
> Sinon la cycliste est aussi responsable :
> 1 elle n'a pas regarde de ce cot
> 2 est-ce que l'endroit o elle a travers est fait pour tre travers
> 3 est-ce qu'elle poussais le vlo ou tait-elle dessus si elle tait dessus est-ce que c'est une piste cyclable.


Et elle tait  priori dfonce, donc n'a mme pas tent d'esquiver la voiture. Et ne l'a visiblement mme pas vue ni entendue, alors que ses feux taient allums.

----------


## sebbod

> Et elle tait  priori dfonce, donc n'a mme pas tent d'esquiver la voiture. Et ne l'a visiblement mme pas vue ni entendue, alors que ses feux taient allums.


On peut imaginer que la victime apprciait les sensations forte et on peut dire aussi qu'aprs l'accident elle tait doublement dfonc  ::mouarf::  pardon j'ai pas pu m'empcher  ::oops:: 

Allez je vais essayer de me rattraper...

un jour de 1898 naissance de la petite reine.
un jour de 2018 une machine tue une personne.
Oh c'est rien 
y'en a dj eut 
et y'en aura d'autre 
y'en a qui sinquite pour rien
l'IA c'est fait pour aider l'homme, ne voyons pas le mal partout..., une de perdu dix de retrouver..., etc...  ::calim2::  
m'enfin! a ne devrait pas arriver !
Sinon Gaston la gaffe serai dj mort ds le premier pisode de ses BD!
On doit tre matre de son vhicule, ici d'ailleurs c'est qui le matre si y'a pas de con-ducteur ?
C'est l'anarchie ni dieu ni maitre ? 
Enfin le DIEU (au sens crateur) de l'IA c'est l'HOMME (oui peut-tre pas toi personnellement mais un homme quand mme)
Et le maitre  bord de la voiture c'est l'IA dont le dieu je le rappelle est un ou des homme(s)
Donc si je rsume il y a sur terre des objtres (objet+tre) et on les laisses nous tuer.
Remarque nous on tue bien les animaux alors ...
C'est un juste retour des choses...
Ah a me rassure la nature est vraiment bien faite !

Et info de dernire de minute qui n'a rien  voir avec la choucroute) : "Jeanne Calmant elle n'a plus mal au dent car elle n'en a plus depuis longtemps !"

----------


## Denis CADIOT

_ Selon Uber, les manuvres de freinage d'urgence ne sont pas actives lorsque le vhicule est contrl par ordinateur, afin de rduire le risque de comportement erratique du vhicule_
En rsum : quand le logiciel ne comprend pas la situation : il fonce. Comme les humains qui ferment les yeux et rentrent la tte dans les paules, a passe ou a casse.
Responsabilit de la cycliste :  quelle vitesse allait la cycliste lorsqu'elle a percut la voiture ?
C'tait une IA Volvo ? Alors tout s'explique, Volvo c'est le champion de la scurit... du propritaire.
La rapidit apparente des progrs est trompeuse. Il y a des technologies pour lesquelles les progrs sont rapides pour rsoudre 80% des problmes poss, mais les 20% restants peuvent s'avrer d'une complexit *sans solution satisfaisante*. Alors on bricole (par exemple on supprime le freinage d'urgence) car il faut  tout prix rentabiliser les investissements.
Paradoxalement, il est plus facile de fiabiliser le pilote automatique d'un A380 car les diffrentes situations sont bien catalogues, et puis il reste un pilote humain *bien entran* capable de prendre les commandes.

----------


## macslan

> _ Selon Uber, les manuvres de freinage d'urgence ne sont pas actives lorsque le vhicule est contrl par ordinateur, afin de rduire le risque de comportement erratique du vhicule_
> En rsum : quand le logiciel ne comprend pas la situation : il fonce. Comme les humains qui ferment les yeux et rentrent la tte dans les paules, a passe ou a casse.
> Responsabilit de la cycliste :  quelle vitesse allait la cycliste lorsqu'elle a percut la voiture ?
> C'tait une IA Volvo ? Alors tout s'explique, Volvo c'est le champion de la scurit... du propritaire.
> La rapidit apparente des progrs est trompeuse. Il y a des technologies pour lesquelles les progrs sont rapides pour rsoudre 80% des problmes poss, mais les 20% restants peuvent s'avrer d'une complexit *sans solution satisfaisante*. Alors on bricole (par exemple on supprime le freinage d'urgence) car il faut  tout prix rentabiliser les investissements.
> Paradoxalement, il est plus facile de fiabiliser le pilote automatique d'un A380 car les diffrentes situations sont bien catalogues, et puis il reste un pilote humain *bien entran* capable de prendre les commandes.


il y a un avertissement aprs le conducteur tait occup  regarder les crans et pas forcement le bon

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Uber aurait nglig les simulations informatiques de ses vhicules autonomes*
*Press de lancer son taxi sans conducteur*

Un des prototypes de voiture autonome dUber a t impliqu dans une collision mortelle avec une pitonne en mars dernier  Tempe en Arizona, lors d'un essai sur les routes. Les capteurs de la voiture ont bien dtect la pitonne, mais le vhicule ne la pas vite. Le logiciel dUber na pas ragi  temps et a percut la femme qui est dcde des suites de ses blessures.


La cause probable identifie par la socit tait la consquence dun mauvais rglage du logiciel de conduite autonome. Selon sa configuration, le logiciel dUber comme d'autres systmes de vhicules autonomes peut ignorer les  faux positifs  ou des objets qui ne seraient pas des obstacles pour le vhicule comme un sachet plastique volant.

Cependant, selon The Information, certains dirigeants et membres de lquipe vhicule autonome dUber ont reconnu que le problme provient de la course effrne au dveloppement dun taxi autonome, ngligeant la simulation par ordinateur au profit des tests pratiques sur des routes prives. Cette raison nest pas tablie de faon prcise, selon les sources dinformation, mais cet accident pourrait tre vit avec un logiciel bien amlior si les simulations avaient t correctement menes, ont dit les informateurs.

Depuis laccident mortel, Uber a arrt les essais sur les routes pour focaliser son quipe sur la simulation par ordinateur. La socit a, par ailleurs, considrablement augment ses dpenses en technologie de simulation ces derniers mois, selon The Information.

*Les simulations informatiques de vhicule autopilot avant les tests rels de validation*

La scurit routire sest accrue grce  la simulation numrique. Le prix dun crash test en conditions relles tant extrmement coteux, il est possible aujourdhui de simuler de nombreuses situations de collision avant daller raliser le vrai test de validation. 

Les simulations par ordinateur des scnarios de conduite sont conues pour dtecter les problmes avant que les prototypes de vhicules autonomes soient mis dans des situations relles et pour valuer ensuite comment les voitures autonomes ont gr des situations risques sur la route, afin que des amliorations puissent tre apportes.

Des logiciels de jeu vido 3D sont utiliss pour alimenter certains simulateurs, lobjectif tant de tester dans un environnement virtuel des manuvres particulires, dans des millions de variations diffrentes, beaucoup plus qu'une voiture peut tester dans le monde rel. Les ingnieurs ont besoin pour cela de rassembler des donnes trs dtailles sur les routes et les panneaux de signalisation, ainsi que les comportements des autres vhicules sur les routes capturs  partir des capteurs d'un prototype de voiture autonome afin damliorer le logiciel de conduite.

*Les difficults rencontres avec la simulation informatique chez Uber*

_Problmes de financement_

La faiblesse du programme de simulation est en partie le fait dun manque dinvestissement, selon The Information. Ctait tout le contraire chez dautres grandes entreprises de dveloppement de vhicule autonome tel que Waymo, o les tests de simulation taient une priorit absolue. Jusquen fin 2017-dbut 2018, les ingnieurs taient sous-pays, selon The Information. Ce qui nencourageait pas de nouveaux talents  intgrer lquipe ni les anciens  rester. Le logiciel actuel a t dvelopp en 2018 aprs que lquipe se soit battue pour obtenir une amlioration des rmunrations.

_Problmes de personnes_

Les dfaillances dans les simulations dUber sont, galement, en partie dues aux problmes de personnes au sein de lquipe. En effet, en mi-2016, lquipe, renforce par de nouveaux ingnieurs, tait dirige par Anthony Levandowski, qui travaillait auparavant dans l'quipe des voitures autonomes de Google. Bien que M. Levandowski ait pouss Uber  investir dans la simulation, elle nest pas devenue une partie importante du processus de dveloppement de logiciel chez Uber en partie  cause des incomprhensions entre le nouveau dirigeant de lquipe et les anciens. Aussi, une poursuite engage contre M. Levandowski par Google pour vol de secrets commerciaux a conduit  son renvoi en mi-2017. 

_Problmes de compatibilit entre logiciel dautopilotage et logiciel de simulation_

Lincompatibilit entre le code dvelopp par lquipe de base de la conduite autonome et celui qui alimentait le programme de simulation rendait difficile lexcution des simulations par les ingnieurs. Par manque de temps, lquipe de dveloppement du logiciel de conduite autonome ne pouvait pas rpondre aux requtes dadaptation du logiciel de base formules par lunit de simulation.  cause de cette incompatibilit, lunit de simulation ne pouvait pas contribuer significativement  la prparation des ambitions dUber de se lancer dans le dveloppement dun vhicule commercial autopilot, selon The Information. 

_Course au lancement de taxi sans chauffeur_

La course au dveloppement du vhicule commercial sans conducteur impliquait plus de charges pour lquipe de simulation qui travaillait dj avec un logiciel  capacit rduite. Mais au lieu daider son unit de simulation  amliorer les possibilits de son logiciel pour des tests informatiss plus avancs, Uber a prfr se concentrer sur des tests pratiques, esprant acclrer lapprentissage de son vhicule autonome pour rattraper son retard sur Waymo, qui a dj des robots taxis en circulation. 

Cependant, un ancien cadre de conduite autonome d'Uber pouvait dire :  Vous ne pouvez pas simuler les donnes du monde rel .  Mais en crant des environnements virtuels avec relativement peu d'obstacles, les simulateurs peuvent identifier les problmes de base,  la fois avant et aprs que les voitures commencent  tre testes dans les rues publiques . Cest le simulateur qui permet de tester les changements apports par une amlioration du logiciel de conduite en lexcutant en milieu virtuel tout en vitant les crashs rels. Des millions de kilomtres de tests physiques ne suffisent pas  avoir une meilleure voiture autonome, mais une simulation approfondie est aussi ncessaire, a rapport The Information.

*Source :* The Information

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette exprience dUber ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, est-il possible dinvestir dans un projet de voiture autopilote et ngliger les simulations informatises ?

*Voir aussi* 

 ::fleche::  Les chauffeurs d'Uber auraient manipul le systme de tarification de la socit pour forcer la hausse des prix, avant de prendre des passagers
 ::fleche::  Uber AI Labs dploie son premier projet open source : le langage de programmation probabiliste Pyro, qui s'appuie sur Python et PyTorch

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Je pense que c'est plutt la communication d'UBER qui est all un peu trop vite en besogne alors que visiblement la mise au point n'en est qu'au tout dbut mais il faut rassurer les investisseur que diantre !
> 
> Et celui-ci : https://www.consoglobe.com/taxis-aut...-chauffeurs-cg
> 
> C'est aller vite en besogne pour rassurer les march au dtriment d'une future et quasi-certaine perte de crdibilit...
> 
> Soit les ingnieurs taient trop enthousiastes et trop confiants dans leurs travaux.
> Soit les objectifs assigns par les patrons d'UBER taient irralistes  ce stade.
> Soit le service communication s'est emball
> ...


J'avais donc un peu vu juste en somme.....
Comme on dit chez moi : Il ne faut pas mettre le CPU avant les pneus  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## macslan

> J'avais donc un peu vu juste en somme.....
> Comme on dit chez moi : Il ne faut pas mettre le CPU avant les pneus


mouais en Suisse  a fonctionne plutt bien

----------


## marsupial

C'est grave comme information. Press par le rendement boursier, Uber n'a pas valid le soft comme il se devrait. Je veux dire, c'est une vie qui est partie pour nous l'apprendre. Pas une erreur dans une base ou dans un algorithme qui a pour consquence un retard de production  corriger, cela a cot une vie. Irrparable.

----------


## ddoumeche

> On peut imaginer que la victime apprciait les sensations forte et on peut dire aussi qu'aprs l'accident elle tait doublement dfonc  pardon j'ai pas pu m'empcher


Lamentable, toi aussi tu m'as l'air bien dfonc  ::haha:: 




> Donc l'I.A. a tent de freiner, mais comme le systme de freinage d'urgence tait coup, ben a n'a pas frein.
> 
> CQFD : il n'y a donc pas meurtre de la part de l'I.A.


Sauf si c'est l'IA elle mme qui a dsactiv les freinages d'urgences pour se donner un Alibi.... un nouveau mtier est n, profileur d'IA srial killeuse.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Sauf si c'est l'IA elle mme qui a dsactiv les freinages d'urgences pour se donner un Alibi.... un nouveau mtier est n, profileur d'IA srial killeuse.


Bah le MIT a bien russi  produire une IA psychopathe  ::D:

----------


## Saverok

> Que pensez-vous de cette exprience dUber ?


Vu l'esprit d'emprise d'Uber, cela n'a rien de surprenant.
D'autant que dans le cas d'Uber, la voiture autonome est une question de survie pour l'entreprise qui est ultra endette et ce n'est pas prs de s'arranger avec tous les procs qu'elle perd les uns aprs les autres et tous ses chauffeurs qui sont reconnus comme salaris...

Google et consort peuvent prendre leur temps pour peaufiner cette techno mais pas Uber.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Accident Uber : l'oprateur  bord du vhicule suivait une mission TV sur son portable*
*La collision tait entirement vitable, selon la police*

En mars dernier, Uber a connu son premier accident mortel dans la ville de Tempe, en Arizona o l'entreprise testait ses voitures autonomes. La victime fut une pitonne, identifie par les autorits comme tant Elaine Herzberg, ge de 49 ans, qui poussait sa bicyclette de l'autre ct de la rue quand le vhicule Uber, qui se dirigeait vers le nord, la heurte.

Selon le rapport dune enqute prliminaire sur laccident publi en mai dernier, par le National Transportation Safety Board des tats-Unis, la voiture n'a pas pu identifier Mme Herzberg comme tant une pitonne, et n'a pris aucune mesure pour viter de la heurter ni effectuer un arrt d'urgence. Les capteurs installs sur ce type de vhicule sont censs dtecter et gnrer des alertes si la prsence dun piton au milieu de la route est signale. Ce qui permet de dclencher le processus de freinage durgence. Cependant, selon le rapport denqute, la voiture Uber a eu environ six secondes pour ragir aprs avoir repr Mme Herzberg traversant la route dans l'obscurit devant elle, mais ne la pas fait.

_Capture d'cran (Vido BBC)_

Selon un rapport de la police de Tempe dlivr un mois aprs les enqutes prliminaires du National Transportation Safety Board, l'accident tait  entirement vitable  si seulement Rafaela Vasquez, en ce moment au volant du vhicule Uber, stait concentre sur la route tandis que la voiture fonctionnait de manire autonome.

Le rapport de police, dont une copie a t transmise aux procureurs du comt, suggre que la conductrice de la voiture suivait un pisode de l'mission de talents The Voice plutt que de se concentrer sur lvolution de la voiture et qu'elle pourrait faire face  des accusations d'homicide involontaire. Le rapport a t publi le 21 juin suite  une demande d'accs  l'information.

Dans les dbuts des enqutes, Uber a dclar qu'il  cooprait pleinement  avec les autorits tandis que la socit procdait, elle-mme,  son propre examen de scurit interne.  Nous avons une politique stricte interdisant l'utilisation des appareils mobiles pour tous ceux qui utilisent nos vhicules autonomes, nous prvoyons de partager plus sur les changements que nous allons apporter  notre programme bientt , a-t-il ajout.

Le rapport dtaille que cest seulement  environ 0,5 seconde avant l'accident que Mme Vasquez, dont les yeux taient rivs sur son tlphone pendant environ 5,3 secondes auparavant, a lev les yeux de l'cran. Mais ctait dj tard et elle na pas pu viter la collision qui a entran la mort de la pitonne.  l'poque, la voiture Volvo sans conducteur roulait  70 km / h.

Uber a toujours exig que le conducteur soit actif  tout moment pour pouvoir prendre la main dans des situations difficiles ou lorsque le vhicule rencontre une situation qu'il ne sait pas grer. 

*Source :* BBC

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Qui est finalement  blmer dans les diffrents accidents mortels ?

*Voir aussi* 

 ::fleche::  Le vhicule autonome d'Uber impliqu dans l'accident mortel aurait vu sa victime, mais l'a ignore,  cause d'une dfaillance de son systme
 ::fleche::  Uber suspend son activit de voiture autonome aprs une collision mortelle aux tats-Unis, suite  laquelle une pitonne a perdu la vie

----------


## pscar13

L'existence des autres disparat ds lors que nous mettons les yeux sur un  cran . Ici jusqu' les tuer.
Tournez la tte, levez les yeux, il y  de la vie autour de vous quand vous arrtez de regarder cet cran que vous tes en train de lire.

----------


## macslan

Mme si aux dernires nouvelles elle tait plus irresponsable que ce qu'on pensait. Je trouve quand mme que la cycliste a aussi commis des fautes.

----------


## xelab

> Mme si aux dernires nouvelles elle tait plus irresponsable que ce qu'on pensait. Je trouve quand mme que la cycliste a aussi commis des fautes.


A priori c'tait bien un endroit o on pouvait traverser et les experts disent que la voiture avait largement le temps de s'arrter ou ralentir (6 secondes c'est norme, mme en admettant que le capteur soit plus efficace que l'oeil humain, un tre humain l'aurait vu 5 secondes avant, 1 ou 2 secondes de temps de raction et a vous laisse 3  4 secondes pour lever le pied). Je ne compte pas le nombre de fois o je traverse en estimant avoir largement le temps de passer en comptant sur le fait que la voiture qui arrive ralentisse un peu (et non continue  rouler  la mme vitesse). En regardant la vido de l'accident, on voit que si la voiture avait ralenti de 10 ou 20km/h la pitonne passait sans problme (le choc a eu lieu sur le ct droit de la voiture, la pitonne avait presque fini de traverser). Bref, c'est scandaleux de dire que la victime est un peu responsable de sa mort.

----------


## epimannn

> je traverse en estimant avoir largement le temps de passer en comptant sur le fait que la voiture qui arrive ralentisse un peu


Donc tu pars du principe optimiste que la personne dans la voiture est attentive, qu'elle est en bonne sant, qu'elle a la maitrise de son environnement.
C'est couillu comme manire d'aborder un risque de mort !

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Donc tu pars du principe optimiste que la personne dans la voiture est attentive, qu'elle est en bonne sant, qu'elle a la maitrise de son environnement.
> C'est couillu comme manire d'aborder un risque de mort !


Surtout que l,  priori, la pitonne n'tait pas en tat de faire correctement les estimations de temps et de distance, il me semble.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Faut arrter un peu de culpabiliser la pitonne. Ho !
Quand on conduit on est sens ne faire que cela et tre attentif  ce qui se passe sur la route. Que ce soit dans une voiture, en vlo ou  pied, sur une chausse, on considre que les automobilistes sont attentifs. Je suis d'accord de garder un il, au cas o, mais de l  dire que la personne qui traverse est responsable alors que si le vhicule ralentit normalement, elle a le temps de passer, c'est un peu fort de caf.

Plus que la vitesse, c'est le manque d'attention au volant qui est souvent responsable des accidents (sans parler des crtins qui sont au tlphone, voire qui envoient des sms, ou regarde carrment des vidos...  ::roll:: ). D'ailleurs, le 80km/h sur les routes, a risque d'augmenter le nombre d'accidents, entre le fait que les poids lourds vont coller au cul des bagnoles, et que les gens seront moins attentifs ( cette vitesse, on s'endort presque), le risque de faire une erreur va srieusement augmenter. ::aie::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Faut arrter un peu de culpabiliser la pitonne. Ho !
> Quand on conduit on est sens ne faire que cela et tre attentif  ce qui se passe sur la route.


Sauf que l, la personne sur le sige conducteur ne conduisait pas. Et mme si regarder une vido sur son tel est clairement une faute, je te mets au dfi de rester attentif a la route, toute la journe, en ne faisant strictement rien, mme pas conduire. C'est un peu le souci avec ce genre de systmes, on te demande de rester attentif pour pouvoir reprendre la main en cas de souci, mais comme tu n'as rien  faire, ben l'attention...

Pour moi, ils ont tous une part de responsabilit dans l'accident,  des degrs divers :
Uber, pour avoir voulu mettre la charrette avant les bufs en ne faisant pas de simulations
Uber, pour avoir dsactiv le freinage d'urgence
La "conductrice", pour avoir regard la tl au lieu de bosser
La pitonne, un tout petit peu, pour sa consommation de stupfiants

----------


## Jon Shannow

OK, vu comme a. Mais la grande responsabilit reste  Uber et  la personne au volant...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> OK, vu comme a. Mais la grande responsabilit reste  Uber et  la personne au volant...


Ha mais a, clairement.

----------


## Matthieu76

Aprs gnralement quand on travers la route on se doit de faire un minimum attention et de regarder s'il n'y a pas de voiture, c'est la base. Surtout en pleine nuit. L c'est comme si elle avait traverser les yeux ferm, pour moi c'est en grande partie la faute de la pitonne.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Aprs gnralement quand on travers la route on se doit de faire un minimum attention et de regarder s'il n'y a pas de voiture, c'est la base. Surtout en pleine nuit. L c'est comme si elle avait traverser les yeux ferm, pour moi c'est en grande partie la faute de la pitonne.


Non ! Dsol. Quand tu traverses, tu dois t'assurer que tu as le temps de traverser, et que les voitures ont le temps d'apprhender ton passage. C'est un peu diffrent. videmment, si la voiture ne prend pas du tout en compte le fait que tu traverses et ne change pas de direction, ni ne freine, c'est pas vraiment de la faute du piton.
Surtout, si, comme quelqu'un l'a dit, elle tait dans un endroit o elle avait le droit de traverser, donc, les automobilistes sont gnralement prvenus qu'il y a un risque de pitons sur la chausse...

----------


## Invit

> Non ! Dsol. Quand tu traverses, tu dois t'assurer que tu as le temps de traverser, et que les voitures ont le temps d'apprhender ton passage.


Et encore, dans certains coins si tu fais a tu peux attendre 3 bonnes heures sur le bord de la route, sans exagrer. Perso, dans ces endroits merveilleux (typiquement, le passage piton  la sortie des ronds points dans les zones industrielles -- qui doivent tre peintes  la peinture seulement visible par les pitons) je fais preuve de la plus lmentaire des impolitesses en regardant la tte conducteur voir s'il m'a vue et s'il n'a pas une tte suffisamment nerve pour m'craser si je m'avise de passer. Puis je croise les doigts et je passe. Pas le choix. 
Dans le mme genre, il y avait ce piton qui s'est fait craser sur la route  4 h du matin. Route mal claire et tout le toutim. Tout le monde a d'emble estim que le piton n'a pas  tre sur la route  4 h du matin (et qu'il tait srement bourr  cette heure-l). Jusqu' ce qu'en fait, on se rende compte que le mec rentrait du boulot chez PSA, aprs s'tre fait chourer son vlo sur son lieu de travail, et n'avait pas d'autre choix que de marcher sur le bord de la route, puisqu'il n'y a pas de trottoir sur la route qui mne  PSA. ::aie:: 
Bref, tout a pour dire qu'en France en tout cas (et je suppose qu'aux US c'est pareil), on manque cruellement d'amnagements scuriss pour les pitons comme pour les cyclistes. Et qu'il faut prendre en compte cet tat de fait (de mme que le point soulev plus haut, on ne peut pas se concentrer sur la route si on ne fait rien), et ajuster le tir avant de mettre les voitures autonomes en circulation. Et dans tous les cas, voitures autonomes ou pas, il faut le faire.

----------


## xelab

> Bref, tout a pour dire qu'en France en tout cas (et je suppose qu'aux US c'est pareil), on manque cruellement d'amnagements scuriss pour les pitons comme pour les cyclistes. Et qu'il faut prendre en compte cet tat de fait (de mme que le point soulev plus haut, on ne peut pas se concentrer sur la route si on ne fait rien), et ajuster le tir avant de mettre les voitures autonomes en circulation. Et dans tous les cas, voitures autonomes ou pas, il faut le faire.


Tout  fait d'accord, l'amnagement urbain est ddi en grande partie  l'utilisation de l'automobile et je suppose mme que c'est encore pire aux US. Cela m'a bien fait rire les messages qui me disent que je risque la mort quand je traverse parce que souvent je "force" un peu le passage (spcialement en zone priurbaine qui se moque totalement des usages autres que l'automobile, comme l'endroit o semble-t-il l'accident uber a eu lieu). Eh bien oui c'est srement le cas mais c'est a ou, comme tu le dis, attendre des plombes. Et encore je suis dans une rgion o les automobilistes sont relativement respectueux des pitons, ce n'est pas le cas partout.

----------


## macslan

> A priori c'tait bien un endroit o on pouvait traverser et les experts disent que la voiture avait largement le temps de s'arrter ou ralentir (6 secondes c'est norme, mme en admettant que le capteur soit plus efficace que l'oeil humain, un tre humain l'aurait vu 5 secondes avant, 1 ou 2 secondes de temps de raction et a vous laisse 3  4 secondes pour lever le pied). Je ne compte pas le nombre de fois o je traverse en estimant avoir largement le temps de passer en comptant sur le fait que la voiture qui arrive ralentisse un peu (et non continue  rouler  la mme vitesse). En regardant la vido de l'accident, on voit que si la voiture avait ralenti de 10 ou 20km/h la pitonne passait sans problme (le choc a eu lieu sur le ct droit de la voiture, la pitonne avait presque fini de traverser). Bref, c'est scandaleux de dire que la victime est un peu responsable de sa mort.


Il me semble pas que c'tait justement un endroit fait pour traverser et de nuit surtout (drogu de surplus)

De plus les freins automatiques taient dsactiver pour viter des freinages intempestive et l'opratrice regardait un film.

De plus si on regarde le rapport prliminaire le plus proche passage piton se trouvait  une centaine de mtre au nord.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Bref, tout a pour dire qu'en France en tout cas (et je suppose qu'aux US c'est pareil), on manque cruellement d'amnagements scuriss pour les pitons comme pour les cyclistes. Et qu'il faut prendre en compte cet tat de fait (de mme que le point soulev plus haut, on ne peut pas se concentrer sur la route si on ne fait rien), et ajuster le tir avant de mettre les voitures autonomes en circulation. Et dans tous les cas, voitures autonomes ou pas, il faut le faire.


Et parfois, c'est _quasiment_ fait exprs. Quand Montpellier a fait la ligne 3 du tramway vers Prols, non seulement ils ont soigneusement vit de passer par l'aroport pourtant tout proche, mais en plus ils se sont arrangs pour qu'aller de la station de tram la plus proche(Ecopole, l ou est mon bureau)  l'aroport  pied, a soit la guerre. C'est  peine 20 minutes, mais il faut traverser un rond point qui relie la route  une 2*2 voies, surleve  cet endroit. Un de nos collgues qui vient rfulirement de Nantes le fais parfois, mais c'est du dlire.

Et pourquoi? Les taxis, eux, votent sur place.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Les vhicules autonomes d'Uber de retour sur les routes publiques de Pennsylvanie*
*quatre mois aprs un accident mortel, mais en mode manuel* 

Uber a t impliqu dans un accident mortel occasionnant la mort dune pitonne dans la ville de Tempe en Arizona, en mars dernier. Suite  cet accident et dans le sillage des enqutes qui ont suivi, Uber a dcid darrter dfinitivement toute son activit de voiture autonome sur lensemble du territoire des Etats-Unis, en mai 2018. 

Ce mardi 24 juillet, Uber a annonc,  nouveau, ses vhicules autonomes sur les routes publiques de Pittsburgh en Pennsylvanie aprs un examen exhaustif de son systme de scurit.  Aprs la tragdie de Tempe, nous avons lanc un examen de haut en bas de notre programme de conduite autonome, ax sur la scurit. Aujourd'hui, nous faisons un premier pas pour ramener nos vhicules autonomes sur les routes publiques de Pittsburgh.   

Mais cette reprise ne sest pas faite avec les logiciels de contrle dUber. Les vhicules, qui ont fait lobjet dimportantes mises  jour suite aux vnements prcdents, seront conduits manuellement par des humains et selon un nouvel ensemble de normes de scurit.  Nous commenons avec des voitures en mode manuel, avec un spcialiste de mission assis au volant et contrlant manuellement le vhicule  tout moment , selon Eric Meyhofer, le responsable du programme de voitures autonomes d'Uber.  Bien que nous ayons hte de reprendre les tests de notre systme de conduite autonome, nous considrons la conduite manuelle comme une premire tape importante. 


En effet, la conduite manuelle introduite par Uber nest quune premire tape, lobjectif ultime tant de relancer son   programme de tests de vhicules autonomes  Pittsburgh. 

Le dploiement manuel a t lanc avec deux spcialistes  bord du vhicule chargs de rcolter des donnes sur le terrain qui contribueront  amliorer le logiciel  de conduite autonome dUber. Un spcialiste de mission, assis derrire le volant, sera charg de contrler manuellement le vhicule continuellement et de maintenir sa scurit. Le second spcialiste, assis sur le sige du passager, sera charg de relever tous les vnements notables lors du dplacement du vhicule.  

En effet, un rapport avait indiqu en juin dernier,  la suite dune enqute policire, que la conductrice avait t distraite par une mission qui avait retenu son attention sur son smartphone. En effet, le problme de distraction  est corrig par des alertes qui interpellent le conducteur ds lors que le systme embarqu remarque un instant dinattention du pilote, cest le systme de surveillance  temps rel du conducteur. Cette mise  jour fait partie dune srie damliorations quUber a apportes  son vhicule autonome avant de le mettre  nouveau en circulation manuelle.

Il y a galement le systme anticollision qui aurait sauv Elaine Herzberg, la pitonne de 49 ans tue par laccident. Ce systme fournira des avertissements de collisions imminentes. 

Une autre mesure importante prise par Uber est la formation de spcialistes pour les prparer  toutes les ventualits de la conduite manuelle y compris la gestion de la fatigue.

Cette phase de conduite manuelle sur des kilomtres est dautant plus importante pour Uber quelle lui permettra damliorer ses oprations dune double manire : premirement, elle lui permettra de gnrer des scnarios de simulation virtuelle  partir des scnarios vcus et enregistrs en temps rel avec les deux spcialistes aux commandes. Deuximement, elle permettra de dvelopper les cartes HD de haute qualit et de prcision pour alimenter un systme de conduite autonome sr et fiable et de le maintenir  jour. 

*Source :* Eric Meyhofer, responsable du programme de voitures autonomes d'Uber

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette reprise 4 mois aprs un accident mortel ? 
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les choses seront diffrentes au cours du prochain dploiement en mode autonome ?

*Voir aussi* 

 ::fleche::  Accident Uber : l'oprateur  bord du vhicule suivait une mission TV sur son portable, la collision tait entirement vitable, selon la police
 ::fleche::  Accident Uber : les capteurs du vhicule taient fonctionnels, mais il y avait un problme logiciel, d'aprs l'enqute prliminaire du NTSB
 ::fleche::  Uber arrte dfinitivement son activit de voiture autonome en Arizona aprs l'accident mortel de mars, et amorce une procdure de licenciements
 ::fleche::  Uber va arrter les tests de sa voiture autonome  indfiniment  en Californie, en Pennsylvanie et  Toronto, aprs l'accident mortel d'Arizona

----------


## Bubu017

Je ne savais pas que le mot "dfinitivement" avait un sens diffrent de l'autre ct de l'Atlantique.

----------


## macslan

> Je ne savais pas que le mot "dfinitivement" avait un sens diffrent de l'autre ct de l'Atlantique.


Arizonna n'est pas la Pennsylvanie

----------


## Jipt

> Arizona n'est pas la Pennsylvanie


et n'est pas non plus aux tats-Unis ?




> Suite  cet accident et dans le sillage des enqutes qui ont suivi, Uber a dcid darrter dfinitivement toute son activit de voiture autonome *sur lensemble du territoire des Etats-Unis*, en mai 2018.


Faut m'expliquer, l...

----------


## ShigruM

> et n'est pas non plus aux tats-Unis ?
> 
> 
> 
> Faut m'expliquer, l...


depuis quand il faut prendre la com pour argent content ?
le boss de Nvidia nous dis que la prochaine gen arrivera dans longtemps... pourtant on sait tous quel arrivera dans 1 mois
Nintendo nous dis que la switch est une console complmentaire a la wii u pas une remplacente pourtant nintendo la compltement enterre 2 mois apres.

bref vous m'avez compris mon bon msieur
ou mme avec les philosophes ou politiciens, du blabla dans des bouquins mais concrtement ont ils appliqu 1 seul fois leurs principe ? Victor Hugo se gros bourge vivant dans une villa en suisse pouvait faire sa propagande pour les sans dents  ::ptdr:: 

la com sa existe depuis des sicles. Des belles promesse de paix de Csar a Hitler en passant par Charles VII

De meme qu'il existe peu de politicien honnte (philippe poutou ?), il existe peu d'entreprise (cd projekt ?) honnte dans ce bas monde.
la confiance ce gagne dans le temps, pour Uber je crois que la confiance a trop longtemps t souill pour etre rcuprable un jour... je conseillerais a cette entreprise noy sous les petite affaire de changer de nom  comme les partis politique franais.

----------


## Jipt

> bref vous m'avez compris mon bon msieur


Rien compris du tout.

Faut dire aussi que vu la quantit de fautes  la ligne, ce texte est parfaitement incomprhensible pour le commun des mortels...




> depuis quand il faut prendre la com pour argent content ?


Et depuis quand l'argent serait content, ou mcontent ? Triste ou heureux, aussi, tant qu'on y est ?

----------


## Anselme45

> Les vhicules autonomes d'Uber de retour sur les routes publiques de Pennsylvanie quatre mois aprs un accident mortel, mais en mode manuel


C'est quoi un "vhicule autonome en mode manuel"? Ben... La voiture de Monsieur Tout-Le-Monde qui n'a absolument plus rien de... autonome!





> Une autre mesure importante prise par Uber est la formation de spcialistes pour les prparer  toutes les ventualits de la conduite manuelle y compris la gestion de la fatigue.


Ok... Donc, Pour une voiture autonome Uber, il ne faut pas seulement avoir un chauffeur humain... Il faut un gars de la trempe des hros, un mec qui a subit tout les tests pour tre apte  arpenter le sol martien en bras de chemise.

Y a vraiment des jours o les "conseillers en communication grassement pays par certaines entreprises" devraient rester dormir  la maison plutt que d'aller au boulot  ::mouarf::

----------


## Anselme45

> ou mme avec les philosophes ou politiciens, du blabla dans des bouquins mais concrtement ont ils appliqu 1 seul fois leurs principe ? Victor Hugo se gros bourge vivant dans une villa en suisse pouvait faire sa propagande pour les sans dents


Quand on veut faire dans la rfrence historique, il vaut mieux savoir de quoi on parle: Victor Hugo n'a jamais vcu en Suisse et n'y a jamais sjourn autrement que lors de voyages en touriste.

Invit dhonneur du Congrs de la paix organis en Suisse du 13 au 18 septembre 1869, Victor Hugo dbute son discours par Citoyens, vous avez eu raison de choisir pour lieu de runion de vos dlibrations ce noble pays des Alpes. Dabord, il est libre; ensuite, il est sublime. Oui, cest ici, en prsence de cette nature magnifique quil sied de faire les grandes dclarations dhumanit, entre autres celle-ci: Plus de guerre!  (C'est mon petit coup de pouce  la promotion touristique suisse  ::mrgreen:: )

Salut  tous les "sans-dents", amoureux des Belles Lettres et de l'Histoire... La vraie, celle avec un grand H... H comme Hugo... Victor Hugo!

----------


## ShigruM

> Quand on veut faire dans la rfrence historique, il vaut mieux savoir de quoi on parle: Victor Hugo n'a jamais vcu en Suisse et n'y a jamais sjourn autrement que lors de voyages en touriste.
> 
> Invit dhonneur du Congrs de la paix organis en Suisse du 13 au 18 septembre 1869, Victor Hugo dbute son discours par Citoyens, vous avez eu raison de choisir pour lieu de runion de vos dlibrations ce noble pays des Alpes. Dabord, il est libre; ensuite, il est sublime. Oui, cest ici, en prsence de cette nature magnifique quil sied de faire les grandes dclarations dhumanit, entre autres celle-ci: Plus de guerre!  (C'est mon petit coup de pouce  la promotion touristique suisse )
> 
> Salut  tous les "sans-dents", amoureux des Belles Lettres et de l'Histoire... La vraie, celle avec un grand H... H comme Hugo... Victor Hugo!


Non Victor Hugo tait bien un noble conservateur.
Un mec blind de thune et pire encore c'tais un politicien,  il tait dput dans la nouvelle assemble lgislative, dans les rangs de la droite...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et depuis quand l'argent serait content, ou mcontent ? Triste ou heureux, aussi, tant qu'on y est ?


 ::mouarf::

----------


## Bubu017

> De meme qu'il existe peu de politicien honnte (philippe poutou ?), il existe peu d'entreprise (cd projekt ?) honnte dans ce bas monde.


ouais t'as raison, les patrons tous des pourris qui ne font qu'exploiter le pauvre petit ouvrier ! ... tu en as d'autres des conneries comme a ? et surtout, bien qu'ils fassent de bons jeux, qui te dit que cd projekt est honnte ? 

Quant  a : Un mec blind de thune et pire encore c'tais un politicien, il tait dput dans la nouvelle assemble lgislative, dans les rangs de la droite...
Donc a fait de lui quelqu'un de mauvais ? Tous les politiciens sont corrompus c'est a ?

Sinon il y a une diffrence entre longtemps qui peut tre interprt diffremment selon les personne, et dfinitivement qui n'a qu'une seule dfinition.

----------


## macslan

> et n'est pas non plus aux tats-Unis ?
> 
> 
> 
> Faut m'expliquer, l...



As-tu lu l'article 



> Uber arrte dfinitivement son activit de voiture autonome en Arizona aprs l'accident mortel de mars
> Et amorce une procdure de licenciements
> Le 24 mai 2018, par Stphane le calme, Chroniqueur Actualits
> En mars, un vhicule autonome dUber a t impliqu dans un accident qui a cot la vie  une pitonne dans la ville de Tempe, en Arizona. Aussitt, lentreprise a dcid de suspendre son programme de circulation de voitures sans conducteur  Phoenix,  Pittsburgh,  San Francisco et  Toronto, prenant la peine dassurer quil sagissait l dune procdure standard.


ils ont dcid que de dfinitivement arrter en Arizona

----------


## Jipt

> ils ont dcid que de dfinitivement arrter en Arizona


Ben, et la phrase que j'ai cite (et que je re-cite), elle sort d'o, alors ?




> Suite  cet accident et dans le sillage des enqutes qui ont suivi, Uber a dcid darrter *dfinitivement* toute son activit de voiture autonome* sur lensemble du territoire des tats-Unis*, en mai 2018.


D'aucuns pourront ergoter que "sur l'ensemble du territoire" ne s'applique qu'en mai 2018, mais moi je lis a autrement :



> ... *a dcid, en mai 2018*, darrter dfinitivement toute son activit de voiture autonome sur lensemble du territoire des tats-Unis.


Bon, de toute faon on parle pour rien, c'est comme les ministres dans les commissions d'enqute (suivez mon regard) qui jurent ne pas connatre des gens qu'ils connaissent trs bien...

*Ils font ce qu'ils veulent*, depuis la nuit des temps, et nous serons toujours les dindons de la farce (et vous savez comment on les farcit, les dindons ? Je vous laisse deviner, mais  ::aie:: )

----------


## Saverok

> D'aucuns pourront ergoter que "sur l'ensemble du territoire" ne s'applique qu'en mai 2018, mais moi je lis a autrement :


Lorsque l'on se rfre  l'article source de Forbes https://www.forbes.com/sites/alanohn.../#4fa4c7d04246, il n'est pas question d'un arrt dfinitif mais uniquement d'une suspension des tests.




> *Ils font ce qu'ils veulent*, depuis la nuit des temps, et nous serons toujours les dindons de la farce (et vous savez comment on les farcit, les dindons ? Je vous laisse deviner, mais )


Uber ne fait pas ce qu'il veut dans cette histoire.
Pour faire ces tests, ils ont besoins des autorisations dlivres par les Etats
Si Uber peut reprendre ses essais, c'est que leurs autorisations ont t renouveles.

----------


## Jipt

> Si Uber peut reprendre ses essais, c'est que leurs autorisations ont t renouveles.


grce  combien sous la table ?

----------


## AoCannaille

> Pour faire ces tests, ils ont besoins des autorisations dlivres par les Etats
> Si Uber peut reprendre ses essais, c'est que leurs autorisations ont t renouveles.


A vrai dire, c'est Uber qui unilatralement  dcid d'arrter ses tests... Je pense qu'aucune autorisation n'a t renouveles. A mon avis elles n'ont jamais t remises en cause.

Du coup, @jipt, je crois que la triste vrit, c'est qu'il n'y a mme pas eu besoin de pognon dessous la table

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*La responsabilit pnale d'Uber n'est pas engage dans la mort de la femme fauche par l'un de ses vhicules autonomes*
*selon une dcision de justice*

Les faits remontent  mars 2018 o une voiture autonome de la firme Uber a heurt mortellement une femme dans la ville de Tempe dans l'Arizona alors quelle traversait en dehors dun passage piton. Bien quil y avait un conducteur humain au volant de la voiture, elle tait sur contrle informatique au moment de limpact. Lenqute a continu jusqu cette semaine o dans une lettre adresse au comt de Maricopa, son homologue du comt de Yavapai a soulign quaprs toute investigation, La responsabilit pnale d'Uber n'est pas engage dans la mort de la femme implique dans laccident. Uber fait partie des nombreuses entreprises technologiques et quipementiers automobiles qui imaginent la mobilit du futur autrement. Pour elles, les voitures autonomes auront un grand rle  jouer dans les transports de demain. 

Les promoteurs de VTC et de voitures autonomes tels que Uber, Tesla et Lyft ou encore General Motors investissent des milliards de dollars dans ce domaine et nombreux de ces vhicules circulent dj en Europe et aux tats-Unis. Selon un rapport prliminaire  lenqute du NTSB (National Transportation Safety Board), pendant les six secondes qui ont prcd l'impact, le systme de conduite autonome a class le piton en tant qu'objet inconnu, puis en tant que vhicule, puis en tant que bicyclette. Bien que le systme ait identifi la ncessit d'une manuvre de freinage d'urgence pour attnuer une collision, le systme a t configur pour ne pas activer le freinage d'urgence lorsqu'il est pilot par l'ordinateur. En fait, le systme de la voiture est conu de manire  ce que les manuvres durgence soient  la charge de l'oprateur humain. De ce fait, pourquoi dire dune voiture incapable de prendre des dcisions immdiates quelle est autonome ?

Ces entreprises misent normment sur cette technologie de pilote autonome. Seulement, elle ne semble pas encore du tout indpendante de lintervention humaine. Le NTSB crivait que le systme tait en partie responsable de l'accident et n'aurait pas d tre utilis sur la route o tait survenu l'accident parce que celle-ci n'tait pas adapte  cette technologie.  La trop grande dpendance du conducteur  Autopilot a entran un dsengagement prolong ayant conduit  la collision , concluait lorganisme. Dans la foule, Tesla avait fait savoir qu'  Autopilot n'est pas une technologie de conduite autonome et les conducteurs doivent bien entendu rester attentifs  tout moment pendant la conduite . Nanmoins, pour laffaire qui le concerne, Uber vient dtre acquitt de toute poursuite. 


 Aprs un examen trs approfondi de toutes les preuves prsentes, notre bureau a dtermin qu'il n'y avait aucune raison pour engager la responsabilit pnale de la socit Uber dans cette affaire , a crit le bureau du procureur du comt de Yavapai dans une lettre au procureur du comt de Maricopa dans le lequel se trouve la ville de Tempe. Cependant, mme si une grande partie de la responsabilit pourrait revenir  la conductrice de la voiture dUber, ce dernier ne semble pas tre sortir de laffaire pour autant, a indiqu le NPR (National Police Radio). La conductrice peut, dans les mois  venir faire face  des accusations dhomicide involontaire, mais Uber galement pourrait toujours tre poursuivi devant un tribunal civil et contraint de payer des dommages et intrts. Le gouvernement pourrait ventuellement engager des poursuites pnales contre des dirigeants ou des employs dUber, indique le NPR.

Le NPR nest pas le seul  mettre des rserves par rapport  la dcision qui vient dtre rendue par le procureur de Yavapai. En effet, Bryant Walker Smith, professeur de droit  l'Universit de Caroline du Sud, dont les recherches portent sur les systmes de conduite automatiss, pense que la lettre du procureur ne rsoudra pas laffaire aussi facilement.  Cela n'exonre pas Uber et ne met pas la conduite de l'entreprise au-del de toute critique. Je ne suis pas sr que cela nous en dise beaucoup sur la responsabilit pnale, et encore moins civile, des dveloppeurs de conduite automatise lors d'incidents futurs , a-t-il indiqu au NPR dans un courrier lectronique. Notons que quelque temps aprs laccident, l'administration Trump avait autoris plus de tests de voitures autonomes sur les routes. Le gouvernement amricain avait mis comme argument que cette technologie pouvait, outre le fait de rduire les accidents, aussi amliorer la mobilit des personnes ges, handicapes et autres personnes isoles. 

Par contre, pour lassociation des consommateurs, Consumer Watchdog, cette dcision relve dun mpris des ventuels risques auxquels le gouvernement expose les citoyens.  C'est une feuille de route autorisant les constructeurs  faire ce qu'ils veulent, quand ils veulent et o ils veulent, faisant de nos routes des laboratoires privs pour des voitures robots sans aucune considration pour notre scurit , avait lanc lassociation en mcontentement  la dcision de ladministration dirige par le prsident Trump. Pour lheure, crire le NPR, Smith espre bien que le rapport final du NTSB sur l'accident clairera davantage. Aussi, aimerait-il quand mme voir Uber s'excuser publiquement et expliquer ce qui s'est spcifiquement pass.  Les entreprises devraient mriter notre confiance en partie en tant franches sur leurs checs et leurs succs , a-t-il expliqu.

Dans le rang des internautes, beaucoup dsignent Uber comme le principal responsable dans cette affaire. Dire  une personne quune voiture est autonome joue sur sa psychologie. Cette dernire se met  lesprit que la voiture peut tout faire, toute seule.  Alors, pourquoi lui demander encore de rester attentif ?  Si une technologie nexiste pas, on ne la vend pas , sinsurgent-ils. Les procureurs ne devraient pas prendre en compte la force des entreprises pour juger des erreurs quelles commettent, ont-ils soulign par la suite. Pour un autre, le procureur a fait un mauvais appel.  Cette partie est une ngligence absolument criminelle. Mettre en place une voiture autonome sur laquelle le freinage d'urgence n'est pas activ (apparemment parce que cela cre trop de faux positifs) est un risque injustifiable. Le freinage durgence devrait tre la premire chose  faire avant que lordinateur ne puisse contrler la voiture , ajoute-t-il pour jeter la responsabilit des faits  Uber.

Rappelons qu'en janvier dernier, malgr toutes les prouesses dj ralises dans le domaine de l'intelligence artificielle, Luc Julia, lun des inventeurs de lassistant vocal Siri dApple, actuel vice-prsident innovation de Samsung Monde, et directeur du laboratoire de recherche en IA de Samsung, signe un livre dcal sur lintelligence artificielle dans lequel il partage son opinion qui est diamtralement oppose au discours marketing ambiant sur lIA. Il dit carrment que l'intelligence artificielle n'existe pas. Pour justifier ses propos, il dit ceci :  je suis un peu fatigu par toutes les btises que lon entend depuis quelques annes sur lintelligence artificielle et jai voulu rtablir la vrit. On ne sait pas ce que cest que lintelligence donc on ne peut pas construire de lintelligence artificielle. Ce que lon appelle "intelligence artificielle" depuis 1956 ce sont des techniques mathmatiques qui nont rien  voir avec lintelligence. Il nen reste pas moins que ces techniques (deep learning, machine learning, etc.) sont trs intressantes. Mais la machine ne cre pas, ne rflchit pas, et les humains conservent pleinement la main sur ces techniques . 

*Sources :*  Dcision de justice, NPR

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les constructeurs de vhicules autonomes doivent tre tenus responsables en cas d'accidents ? Pourquoi ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, peut-on qualifier un vhicule d'autonome s'il ne peut prendre la dcision de freiner en cas de situation d'urgence ? Pourquoi ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::   L'intelligence artificielle n'existe pas et la voiture autonome n'existera jamais , selon un expert en IA

 ::fleche::  Uber arrte dfinitivement son activit de voiture autonome en Arizona aprs l'accident mortel de mars et amorce une procdure de licenciements

 ::fleche::  La police a diffus la vido de la collision du vhicule autonome d'Uber qui a caus la mort d'une pitonne dans la nuit de dimanche

 ::fleche::  Accident Uber : les capteurs du vhicule taient fonctionnels, mais il y avait un problme logiciel d'aprs l'enqute prliminaire du NTSB

----------


## luigifab

De toute faon, ds qu'il s'agit de porter ses responsabilits, il y a plus personne.

----------


## Uther

Alors que pour s'exprimer sur une affaire dont on ignore les tenants et aboutissants, y'a toujours du monde.

----------


## ddoumeche

Il me semble que le NPR fasse une analyse biaise de la dcision du bureau du procureur puisque celui-ci demande simplement des expertises supplmentaires :




> Based on the entire investigation, this Office has concluded that the collision video, as it displays, likely does not accurately depict the events that occurred. We therefore recommend that the matter be furthered to the Tempe Police Department to obtain additional evidence. Specifically, we believe that an expert analysis of the video is needed. The purpose of the expert analysis is to closely match what (and when) the person sitting in the drivers seat of the vehicle would or should have seen that night given the vehicles speed, lighting conditions, and other relevant factors.

----------


## Jedai

Votre article mlange plusieurs choses... 

Autopilot de Tesla n'est clairement pas un systme autonome (mme si leur marketing a pu tre ambigu sur le sujet) et donc la responsabilit de l'utilisateur, qui possde sa voiture, reste assez clairement engage (mme si celle de Tesla ne devrait probablement pas tre totalement nulle, surtout lorsqu'ils n'ont pas t trs clairs dans leur prsentation).

Ici on a affaire  un essai sur route d'une voiture autonome d'Uber, la conductrice "de scurit" tait une employe Uber, la voiture appartenait  Uber. La voiture tait cense tre rellement autonome et la conductrice n'tait l que pour grer les cas de blocage et thoriquement les urgences (sauf que lorsque a fait plusieurs heures qu'on n'a rien eu  faire parce que la voiture s'est conduite toute seule, reconnatre une urgence et y ragir  temps est forcment une gageure...).

Parler dans un mme paragraphe des deux cas est trompeur et je suis extrmement surpris qu'Uber s'en sorte aussi bien vu les informations qu'on a eu sur son programme : diminution prmature des passagers d'un conducteur de scurit et d'un observateur sens suivre le rendu des senseurs sur un cran (sur le tableau de bord...)  seulement un conducteur charg galement de la seconde tache, avertissement interne par plusieurs des experts issus d'autres programmes similaires engags par Uber que la firme allait trop vite et trop imprudemment, dsactivation du systme de freinage automatique et claire dfaillance et imprudence dans le logiciel Uber...

----------


## Christian Olivier

*L'IA n'avait aucune ide de ce qu'est un piton traversant la chausse au  niveau d'un point de passage inappropri*
*Conclut le NTSB dans un rapport sur laccident mortel ayant impliqu un vhicule Uber*

En mars 2018, un vhicule autonome dUber a t impliqu dans un accident qui a cot la vie  une pitonne aux tats-Unis. Laccident sest droul dans la ville de Tempe, dans lArizona, o Uber teste ses voitures autonomes. Les autorits locales ont identifi la victime comme tant Elaine Herzberg, ge de 49 ans. Selon la police de Tempe, laccident  sest produit pendant la nuit sur Mill Avenue juste au sud de Curry Rd . Herzberg poussait sa bicyclette de lautre ct de la rue quand le vhicule Uber qui se dirigeait vers le nord la heurte. Au moment de laccident, la voiture tait en mode entirement autonome, bien quun conducteur humain tait prsent.


La cause de cet accident mortel engendr par un vhicule Uber semblait tre due  une dfaillance au niveau du logiciel embarqu, plus prcisment  une fonction qui dtermine quels objets ignorer ou surveiller. En effet, les capteurs installs sur ce type de vhicule sont censs dtecter et gnrer des alertes si la prsence dun piton au milieu de la route est signale. Ce qui permet de dclencher le processus de freinage durgence. Dans la foule, la socit a dcid de suspendre son programme de circulation de voitures sans conducteur  Phoenix,  Pittsburgh,  San Francisco et  Toronto, assurant quil sagissait l dune procdure standard.

Un rapport officiel publi cette semaine par le National Safety Transportation Board (NTSB) - lagence amricaine indpendante qui est responsable des enqutes sur les accidents aronautiques, routiers, maritimes, ferroviaires et ceux concernant les pipelines - apporte de nouvelles prcisions quant aux causes relles  lorigine de cette tragdie. Il indique que la voiture dUber impliqu dans cet accident ntait pas conue pour dtecter  les pitons qui traversent illgalement la chausse .

 
Lenqute du NTSB a montr que le logiciel embarqu navait pas russi  identifier la victime comme une pitonne, car elle ntait pas au niveau dun point de passage clairement dsign. La voiture na pas non plus russi  anticiper correctement les mouvements de la victime en tant que personne se dplaant sur la route et a fini par la heurter directement. Les systmes de vision par ordinateur des voitures autonomes sont forms pour identifier les lments de leur environnement proche, comme les autres vhicules, les arbres, les poteaux de signalisation, les bicyclettes et prendre des dcisions sur ce quil faut faire ensuite en utilisant ces informations. Il semble que le logiciel dUber na pas t en mesure didentifier Herzberg puisquil ny avait pas dtiquette de classification pour une personne nutilisant pas un point de passage appropri et quil ntait pas en mesure de prendre les bonnes dcisions.

Le rapport prcise que  la conception du systme ne tenait pas compte des pitons qui traversent illgalement la chausse  et le logiciel tait  incapable de prdire correctement le parcours  de la victime. Le systme a plus ou moins ignor la victime et la initialement considr comme un objet immobile qui ntait pas, ou seulement partiellement, sur sa route et qui ne gnerait pas le passage du vhicule.  peine 1,2 seconde avant laccident, le vhicule la identifie non seulement comme une bicyclette, mais aussi clairement comme un obstacle sur son chemin. Il tait malheureusement dj trop tard. Si la voiture dUber avait correctement identifi Elaine Herzberg plus tt comme une personne traversant la rue, elle aurait peut-tre pu ralentir considrablement ou essayer de lviter dune autre manire. Mais le vhicule na pas anticip la collision parce que, la plupart du temps, il a considr Elaine Herzberg comme un objet inconnu qui ntait pas sur le chemin. Il faut galement prciser que le systme de freinage durgence du vhicule avait t dlibrment dsactiv parce que lorsquil tait mis en marche, le vhicule agissait de faon erratique, selon Uber. Le document suivant produit par le NTSB retrace la prise de dcision et la vitesse de la voiture dans les secondes qui ont prcd laccident :

 
Le NTSB a aussi publi plus de 40 documents totalisant au moins 430 pages avec divers lments de preuve  lappui et des comptes rendus dtaills sur des sujets comme les proprits du vhicule et la culture de scurit interne chez Uber. Il rvle en outre que les voitures autonomes du groupe ont t impliques dans 37 collisions entre septembre 2016 et mars 2018, avant laccident mortel. Dans ces 37 incidents, toutes les voitures taient conduites en mode autonome.

Mardi soir, un porte-parole dUber a dclar :  Nous regrettons laccident survenu en mars 2018 impliquant lun de nos vhicules autonomes qui a cot la vie  Elaine Herzberg.  la suite de cette tragdie, lquipe du Groupe Uber Advanced Technologies a adopt des amliorations essentielles  son programme afin daccorder la priorit  la scurit .  Nous attendons avec impatience de revoir les recommandations quil [le NTSB] a formules , a-t-il ajout.

Sources : Rapport (PDF), Autres documents fournis par le NTSB

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::   L'intelligence artificielle n'existe pas et la voiture autonome n'existera jamais , selon un expert en IA
 ::fleche::  Uber arrte dfinitivement son activit de voiture autonome en Arizona aprs l'accident mortel de mars et amorce une procdure de licenciements
 ::fleche::  La police a diffus la vido de la collision du vhicule autonome d'Uber qui a caus la mort d'une pitonne dans la nuit de dimanche
 ::fleche::  Accident Uber : les capteurs du vhicule taient fonctionnels, mais il y avait un problme logiciel d'aprs l'enqute prliminaire du NTSB

----------


## eldran64

Un objet dtect en tant que bicyclette ou piton devrait rest identifi comme tel. Ici le systme ne tiens pas en compte la 1re identification. Il recommence  chaque cycle l'identification de "l'objet".
A mon sens c'est le manque d'historisation qui a conduit ce systme  ce rsultat.

Une fois qu'on a identifi une bicyclette ou un piton sur la chausse on doit faire ralentir le vhicule avant de dpasser l'obstacle.

Avec une vitesse moindre, et mme si la bicyclette avait un comportement erratique, le systme aurait viter la collision ou tout du moins rduire les blessures sur le cycliste.

----------


## darklinux

Bien pour a que Nvidia essaye de corriger cela avec la gamme Jetson Xavier pour l ' embarque du code optimis , soit , mais si celui-ci tourne sur du hardware lent ...

----------


## transgohan

Bref... Si vous comptez traverser en dehors des passages  pitons, armez vous d'une bombe blanche pour le dessiner en dessous de vous en traversant pour viter d'tre renvers par une voiture autonome.  ::aie::

----------


## el_slapper

Et on appelle a une IA? C'est un bte systme expert, dont l'expertise est d'ailleurs limite, semble-t-il. a partir du moment ou il ya un truc qui bouge, le systme devrait ragir en consquence. On s'en fout de ce qu'est le truc en question, d'ailleurs. Imaginez un plot de travaux qui bouge, pouss par le vent, ou que sais-je. Il faut l'viter aussi. Tuer le plot n'est pas grave, mais le choc peut envoyer la voiture autonome(et les gens dedans) dans le dcor.

Un conducteur humain qui voit un truc bouger, il se mfie. Avant mme d'identifier le truc(piton, voiture, carton pouss par le vent...). Si l'automate(je refuse  parler d'IA pour un systme mme pas foutu d'apprendre de ses erreurs) n'en fait pas autant, il est par dfinition plus vulnrable qu'un conducteur humain.

----------


## darklinux

Oui , c 'est un systme expert limit , personne n ' a dit le contraire , sauf bien sur BFMTV et consort . Toute personne un temps soit peu srieuse connais l ' tat des choses , nous sommes fort loin d ' un Westworld et consort , ce n 'est pas tant Python qui est limitatif , que le hardware et bien sur le cadre lgislatif .

----------


## tarassboulba

Il y a un problme vident de conception dans le fait que le dfaut d'identification rcurant faisant la bascule entre un type puis l'autre n'est pas pris en compte.
Dans ce type de situation:
1- au moins on ralentis, or le vhicule acclre encore un peu..
2- on fait des appels de phares, pour voir mieux la scne et pour prvenir du danger.
3- on klaxonne pour prvenir 
4- on se prpare  raliser un freinage d'urgence.

Cela seulement pour la prise en compte de la scne et pour prvenir d'ventuels dangers pour les autres usagers. 
Ce concept n'a pas besoin d'tre inclus dans l'analyse, mais devrait avoir t intgr aux rgles de gestions.

Pour la prise en compte de la capacit interne d'action et de raction du vhicule, il faut tenir compte du temps de raction et de la capacit d'action,
qui dpend de donnes internes au vhicule mais aussi de donns externes tels que: 
 pluie, pneus plus ou moins lisses, capacit de freinage (pression du liquide, tat, plaquettes ), tat du liquide de freinage, niveau de gonflage des pneus, tat de surface de la chausse, prsence de gravillons ou de feuilles humides etc...

Il semble que mme la capacit intrinsque du vhicule au freinage d'urgence n'ait pas t pris en compte.
Avec le "freinage d'urgence" dsactiv, le vhicule aurait du voir ses contraintes de vitesse accru, et donc il aurait sans doute d rouler  vitesse rduite avec les warnings.
Autant dire que le vhicule aurait pu tre conduit par un conducteur saouls et avec des illres....

Accessoirement on voit bien que les Beta ( qui ose encore appeler cela des IA ? ) n'ont pas conscience du monde. 
L'espace de conscience, si on peut appeler cela comme a de ce genre de programme se limite  la zone de projection du vhicule ainsi que des lments pouvant entrer en interaction
avec sa trajectoire. 
Et encore,  priori sans conservation de l'historique, puisque les lments extrieurs sont r-analyss  pas de temps discrets sans mmoire. 

De toute faon il y avait un "conducteur" qui est rest sans raction, laissant reposer son destin, mais aussi celui des autres, autant physique que psychique  une machine qu'il ne comprenait qu'imparfaitement.
En rsum voil une belle victoire de la technologie sur l'humain.

----------


## doudoustephane

Perso, la question qui me vient dambler et de savoir pour l'humain derrire le volant n'a ragit que 0,02 secondes avant l'impact !!!
Il est responsable du vhicule et a patiemment regarder l'accident se produire, la voiture restant btement sans raction.
Dplorable situation tant techniquement qu'humainement.

----------


## CoderInTheDark

> Perso, la question qui me vient dambler et de savoir pour l'humain derrire le volant n'a ragit que 0,02 secondes avant l'impact !!!
> Il est responsable du vhicule et a patiemment regarder l'accident se produire, la voiture restant btement sans raction.
> Dplorable situation tant techniquement qu'humainement.


Je crois que l'oprateur  regardais "The voice" sur con tlphone.
comme il avait le nez  sur l'cran de son portable, il n'a pas vu la cycliste.
C'est aussi un des problmes pos par ces technologies.
L'humain se dcharge sur elles .
Il croit les marketeux qui lui promettent qu'il l'IA fera tout pour lui.

Je pense que dans ce cas  force qu'il ne se passe rien il a surestim les capacits de la conduite autonome, et sousestimer   son rle.
Ce n'est pas facile de rester  concentrer sur une tche monotone.

Mais il y a des dispositif  pour tester la vigilance du conducteur, qui font vbrer le sige, je crois.
L il faudrait les utiliser pour les oprateurs mme si ils ne conduisent pas vraiment. CQFD

----------


## Christian_B

> Je pense que dans ce cas  force qu'il ne se passe rien il a surestim les capacits de la conduite autonome, et sousestimer son rle.
> Ce n'est pas facile de rester concentrer sur une tche monotone.


j'irai mme plus loin : sur une dure un peu longue, il est non seulement pnible mais pratiquement impossible de consacrer en permanence son attention  une surveillance qui normalement ne conduit  aucune dcision ou action quelconque. Il y a forcment des priodes d'inattention de plus en plus en plus frquentes. Et de toute faon avant de raliser qu'il se passe quelque chose d'anormal, il faut qu'il se soit coul assez de temps pour rendre vident que l'automatisme ne fait pas ce qu'il faut. Et souvent il est alors trop tard.

Attribuer une part de responsabilit au conducteur n'est qu'une astuce des constructeurs pour essayer de minimiser leur responsabilit.

Je ne vois que deux situations o les automatismes seraient acceptables :
- si le "conducteur" conduit rellement mais l'automatisme peut entrer en jeu exceptionnellement pour pallier  une dfaillance du conducteur par des mesures d'urgence. On a alors une double scurit (humaine + informatique) et c'est relativement plus facile  raliser.
- si les IA deviennent suffisamment sres (logiciellement et matriellement) malgr leur complexit pour que la notion de conducteur disparaissent sans risque notable. Mais les constructeurs, pour rentabiliser les recherches, ne veulent pas attendre d'atteindre ce difficile objectif.
Notons que dans des environnements bien plus simples et amnags pour, c'est dj fait, comme dans le cas du mtro. Ce serait sans doute ralisable sur autoroute, si cela valait le coup d'acheter un vhicule trs cher qui n'est automatique que dans ce cas.

----------


## Jipt

> --[snip]--


Ce qui revient  dire, n'ayons pas peur des mots, que fabriquer et vendre ces vhicules est une vritable folie et que le nombre d'accidents sur les routes va augmenter, quoi qu'en disent les marketeux.

----------


## blbird

Il faudrait quand mme regarder la vido avant de critiquer quoi que ce soit... Il tait impossible pour quelqu'humain que ce soit, mme pleinement concentr sur la route, de ne pas renverser ce cycliste, tellement il est visible trop tard.

Les algorithmes de conduite ne seront pas plus mauvais que les humains et certainement meilleurs, du moment qu'on axe leur programmation sur la scurit avant tout.

----------


## Sodium

Ah, donc du coup l'IA se dit "je vais probablement pas l'viter totalement, donc autant foncer dessus" ?
Et ces vhicules ne sont pas censs justement avoir des capteurs pour voir les obstacles plus vite que l'oeil humain ?

----------


## fredoche

Juste hallucinant ce rapport



> *L'IA n'avait aucune ide de ce qu'est un piton traversant la chausse au  niveau d'un point de passage inappropri*
> *Conclut le NTSB dans un rapport sur laccident mortel ayant impliqu un vhicule Uber*
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> Un rapport officiel publi cette semaine par le National Safety Transportation Board (NTSB) - lagence amricaine indpendante qui est responsable des enqutes sur les accidents aronautiques, routiers, maritimes, ferroviaires et ceux concernant les pipelines - apporte de nouvelles prcisions quant aux causes relles  lorigine de cette tragdie. Il indique que la voiture dUber impliqu dans cet accident ntait pas conue pour dtecter  les pitons qui traversent *illgalement* la chausse .


*pas conu pour a ?* pour un cas qui serait juste ultra-courant n'importe o dans le monde
M'enfin on crit _illgal_, et dans ce cas l'_illgal_ vaut bien la peine de mort



> Lenqute du NTSB a montr que le logiciel embarqu navait pas russi  identifier la victime comme une pitonne, car elle ntait pas au niveau dun point de passage clairement dsign. La voiture na pas non plus russi  anticiper correctement les mouvements de la victime en tant que personne se dplaant sur la route et a fini par la heurter directement. Les systmes de vision par ordinateur des voitures autonomes sont forms pour identifier les lments de leur environnement proche, comme les autres vhicules, les arbres, les poteaux de signalisation, les bicyclettes et prendre des dcisions sur ce quil faut faire ensuite en utilisant ces informations. Il semble que le logiciel dUber na pas t en mesure didentifier Herzberg *puisquil ny avait pas dtiquette de classification pour une personne nutilisant pas un point de passage appropri et quil ntait pas en mesure de prendre les bonnes dcisions*.


putain pas de "case else" dans mon switch case c'est con hein.



> Le rapport prcise que  la conception du systme ne tenait pas compte des pitons qui traversent illgalement la chausse  et le logiciel tait  incapable de prdire correctement le parcours  de la victime. Le systme a plus ou moins ignor la victime et la initialement considr comme un objet immobile qui ntait pas, ou seulement partiellement, sur sa route et qui ne gnerait pas le passage du vhicule.  peine 1,2 seconde avant laccident, le vhicule la identifie non seulement comme une bicyclette, mais aussi clairement comme un obstacle sur son chemin. Il tait *malheureusement* dj trop tard. Si la voiture dUber avait correctement identifi Elaine Herzberg plus tt comme une personne traversant la rue, elle aurait peut-tre pu ralentir considrablement ou essayer de lviter dune autre manire. Mais le vhicule na pas anticip la collision parce que, la plupart du temps, il a considr Elaine Herzberg comme un objet inconnu qui ntait pas sur le chemin. *Il faut galement prciser que le systme de freinage durgence du vhicule avait t dlibrment dsactiv parce que lorsquil tait mis en marche, le vhicule agissait de faon erratique, selon Uber*. Le document suivant produit par le NTSB retrace la prise de dcision et la vitesse de la voiture dans les secondes qui ont prcd laccident :
> 
> Pice jointe 515643 Pice jointe 515647


"_malheureusement_"
_Malheureusement j'avais pris un apro de plus ce soir l_. Ah non en fait

Malheureusement on dsactive le systme qui aurait peut-tre pu lui sauver la vie, parce que videmment la conduite devient chaotique. Et qu'on a pas le temps de reprogrammer un truc qui marche mieux et qui reste prudent. Pis a coute des ronds. Et la valeur de l'action les gars  ? Non allez on passe en test rel, on verra bien ce que a donne sans ce systme de freinage d'urgence.



> Le NTSB a aussi publi plus de 40 documents totalisant au moins 430 pages avec divers lments de preuve  lappui et des comptes rendus dtaills sur des sujets comme les proprits du vhicule et la culture de scurit interne chez Uber. Il rvle en outre que les voitures autonomes du groupe ont t impliques dans 37 collisions entre septembre 2016 et mars 2018, avant laccident mortel. Dans ces 37 incidents, toutes les voitures taient conduites en mode autonome.
> 
> Mardi soir, un porte-parole dUber a dclar :  Nous *regrettons* laccident survenu en mars 2018 impliquant lun de nos vhicules autonomes qui a cot la vie  Elaine Herzberg.  la suite de cette tragdie, lquipe du Groupe Uber Advanced Technologies a adopt des *amliorations essentielles  son programme afin daccorder la priorit  la scurit* .  Nous attendons avec impatience de revoir les recommandations quil [le NTSB] a formules , a-t-il ajout.
> 
> [...]
> 
> *Et vous ?*
> 
>  Quen pensez-vous ?


Je pense qu'on vit dans un monde de merde o des technophiles s'imaginent sans limite et tout-puissants. Alors que c'est littralement des courges sur pattes, mais je suis sur qu'en  plus ils se pensent suprmement intelligents avec leurs beaux diplmes.  Et a a pas du empcher grand monde d'aller en vacances en Thalande, faut pas dconner quand mme.

J'en pense qu'il y a tellement de pognon investi l-dedans qu'on est pas prt de dire "stop". M'enfin tout va bien dsormais :



> _lquipe du Groupe Uber Advanced Technologies a adopt des amliorations essentielles  son programme afin daccorder la priorit  la scurit_


La priorit avant, c'tait quoi au juste ?

----------


## fredoche

il y a  2 jours de cela j'avais regard cette confrence TED : 



a vaut ce que a vaut, mais on y entend en introduction que l'AI est  peu prs aussi intelligente qu'un ver de terre.

Et  partir de 7'30 le rcit d'un accident fatal o on n'avait pas prvu qu'un camion puisse traverser la route. Bah oui le programme avait t conu pour les autoroutes, et t'as quand mme des mecs qui ont dcid de tester sur la route normale. Des mecs avec une intelligence humaine, probablement le chefs de ces programmes non ? a laisse songeur

----------


## Jipt

> Juste hallucinant ce rapport [...]


Ouh, je te sens en colre, ce soir. Calme, calme, tu vas nous pter une durite, et a serait dommage.
 ::zoubi:: 

T'as vu ? J'ai pris -2 sur mon post d'hier, est-ce que je m'nerve ?  ::mouarf:: 





> l'AI est  peu prs aussi intelligente qu'un ver de terre.


 ::ptdr:: 
EDIT : quoique... Faut lire l'_loge du ver de terre_, de Christophe Gatineau, chez Flammarion. Toi qui as les pieds bien ancrs dans la campagne, a devrait te plaire.
Sans lui, pas d'agriculture.

----------


## fredoche

Ils foisonnent dans ma butte de permaculture, ces vers, mme si ce mme Gatineau ne fait pas lloge du dispositif. Les limaces aussi remarque.

J'ai 4 ou 5 geais dans le jardin depuis plusieurs mois, sans compter le reste des oiseaux que je peux observer, aujourd'hui un hron par exemple. T'inquite qu'ils ne sont pas l sans cette faune souterraine.

Oui a me troue le cul de savoir que on fout des bagnoles comme a sur la route, et qu'ensuite on commence  lister les cas non prvus. A se demander s'il ne faut pas tre con pour tre informaticien. Comme cette histoire de camion qui n'est pas cens traverser la route pour le programme de Tesla. Mais dans leur satan programme, ils n'ont pas prvu l'ventualit d'un mur. Putain un camion qui se met en portefeuille c'est un mur devant toi. Ca arrive sur les autoroutes, faut pas avoir fait le MIT pour le savoir. Quand t'as 40 tonnes au cul et que tu freines comme un malade, il y a des chances que ta cargaison ait envie de te dpasser. N'importe quel chauffeur de poids-lourd le sait

c'est mme sur wikipdia, et en english en plus :
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mise_en_portefeuille
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jackknifing

J'ose pas imaginer tout ce qu'ils ont pas prvus ces gros melons, surtout depuis que la priorit est accorde  la scurit

Et bon dieu je sais  quoi elle tait accorde avant

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Accident Uber : le NTSB reproche  l'entreprise de ne pas accorder suffisamment dattention  la scurit,*
*mais voque galement la conductrice distraite * 

Les faits remontent  mars 2018 o une voiture autonome de la firme Uber a heurt mortellement Elaine Herzberg, ge de 49 ans, alors qu'elle traversait une rue  vlo dans la nuit en dehors dun passage piton  Tempe, en Arizona. Laccident a suscit de vives inquitudes quant  la scurit de lindustrie automobile naissante et autonome. Bien quil y avait un conducteur humain au volant de la voiture, elle tait sur contrle informatique au moment de limpact. Un an plus tard, lenqute s'est poursuivie ; dans une lettre adresse au comt de Maricopa en mai 2019, son homologue du comt de Yavapai a soulign quaprs toute investigation, la responsabilit pnale d'Uber n'tait pas engage dans la mort de la femme implique dans laccident. 

Une affirmation qui ne met pas totalement hors cause Uber, selon les dclarations d'une agence amricaine de scurit ; cette dernire a reproch  Uber de ne pas accorder suffisamment dattention  la scurit et aux dcisions relatives au dveloppement du vhicule autonome de la socit dans le cadre de lenqute sur le premier dcs impliquant un vhicule autonome, citant galement le chauffeur de secours distrait du vhicule.

Le National Transportation Safety Board a estim que les rgulateurs fdraux et des tats devaient faire davantage pour protger les conducteurs, soulignant le  manque de normes de scurit fdrales  pour les systmes de conduite automatiss.

 La collision tait le dernier maillon d'une longue chane d'actions et de dcisions prises par une organisation qui, malheureusement, n'a pas fait de la scurit sa priorit absolue , a dclar le prsident du NTSB, Robert Sumwalt. La chambre a critiqu une srie de dcisions d'Uber qui, selon elle, rsultaient d'une  culture de scurit inefficace   l'poque.

Le NTSB a vot  l'unanimit la conclusion selon laquelle la cause probable tait le dfaut de surveillance de l'environnement de conduite par la conductrice de scurit  parce qu'elle avait t distraite visuellement par son tlphone portable . Elle tait derrire le volant et tait suppose agir en cas d'urgence.

Nat Beuse, responsable de la scurit des vhicules autonomes de la socit de covoiturage Uber, a dclar que l'entreprise restait  dtermine  amliorer la scurit de son programme de conduite autonome  aprs des amliorations significatives.

Uber a pris une srie de dcisions de dveloppement qui ont contribu  la cause du crash, a dclar le NTSB. Lenqute du NTSB a montr que le logiciel embarqu navait pas russi  identifier la victime comme une pitonne, car elle ntait pas au niveau dun point de passage clairement dsign. La voiture na pas non plus russi  anticiper correctement les mouvements de la victime en tant que personne se dplaant sur la route et a fini par la heurter directement. Les systmes de vision par ordinateur des voitures autonomes sont forms pour identifier les lments de leur environnement proche, comme les autres vhicules, les arbres, les poteaux de signalisation, les bicyclettes et prendre des dcisions sur ce quil faut faire ensuite en utilisant ces informations. Il semble que le logiciel dUber na pas t en mesure didentifier Herzberg puisquil ny avait pas dtiquette de classification pour une personne nutilisant pas un point de passage appropri et quil ntait pas en mesure de prendre les bonnes dcisions.

Le logiciel dsactivait galement les systmes de freinage durgence automatique du Volvo XC90 dans le vhicule dessai et empchait le recours au freinage durgence immdiat, faisant plutt appel au conducteur supplant. Volvo a dcouvert dans 17 des 20 tests de simulation que l'accident avait t vit, a dclar le NTSB.


*Les avances technologiques mises en avant*

Le NTSB a exhort la National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA)  exiger des entits testant des vhicules autonomes de soumettre un rapport d'auto-valuation de la scurit  l'agence pour qu'elle puisse dterminer si ces plans incluent des mesures de protection appropries. Il a dclar que les tats devraient faire plus pour surveiller les vhicules.

La NHTSA a dclar quelle examinerait attentivement les recommandations, ajoutant :  il est important pour le public de noter que tous les vhicules sur la route ncessitent aujourdhui un conducteur totalement attentif . La NHTSA enqute galement sur le crash dUber.

Le conseil a dclar que les entreprises soumettaient les valuations et que certaines d'entre elles offraient peu d'informations utiles. Jennifer Homendy, membre du conseil d'administration du NTSB, a dclar que la NHTSA omettait de rglementer correctement les vhicules automatiss.   mon avis, ils ont mis les avances technologiques ici au premier plan, relguant "sauver des vies" au second , a dclar Homendy.

Si Uber a apport des amliorations significatives, Sumwalt informera un panel de snateurs amricains mercredi de ses proccupations plus larges.  Nous restons proccups par la culture de scurit des nombreux autres dveloppeurs qui ralisent des tests similaires , a dclar Sumwalt.

 la suite de l'accident, Uber a suspendu tous les essais des vhicules autonomes. Il a repris les tests en dcembre dernier en Pennsylvanie avec un logiciel rvis et de nouvelles restrictions et sauvegardes importantes. Certains critiques se sont demand pourquoi laccent est mis sur la mort dun seul piton lorsque les pitons amricains tus dans des accidents de la route ont atteint leur plus haut niveau en 30 ans en 2018 (ils taient prs de 6 300).

Le NTSB a aussi publi plus de 40 documents totalisant au moins 430 pages avec divers lments de preuve  lappui et des comptes rendus dtaills sur des sujets comme les proprits du vhicule et la culture de scurit interne chez Uber. Il rvle en outre que les voitures autonomes du groupe ont t impliques dans 37 collisions entre septembre 2016 et mars 2018, avant laccident mortel. Dans ces 37 incidents, toutes les voitures taient conduites en mode autonome.

Mardi soir, un porte-parole dUber a dclar :  Nous regrettons laccident survenu en mars 2018 impliquant lun de nos vhicules autonomes qui a cot la vie  Elaine Herzberg.  la suite de cette tragdie, lquipe du Groupe Uber Advanced Technologies a adopt des amliorations essentielles  son programme afin daccorder la priorit  la scurit .  Nous attendons avec impatience de revoir les recommandations quil [le NTSB] a formules , a-t-il ajout.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des conclusions de l'agence ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des critiques qui se sont demand pourquoi laccent est mis sur la mort dun seul piton lorsque les pitons amricains tus dans des accidents de la route ont atteint leur plus haut niveau en 30 ans en 2018 ?
 ::fleche::  Peut-on aujourd'hui parler de voiture autonome ? Dans quelle mesure ?

----------


## macslan

Il y a quand mme deux trois problmes dans cette histoire.
L'IA (qui est une IA faible peut faire des erreurs de reconnaissance d'objet et donc c'est pourquoi il faut tester et retester)
La personne derrire le volant doit rester attentif surtout en cas de test mais aussi vu que c'est pas tout  fait autonome et il y a des erreurs et donc la personne derrire le volant doit rester attentive (plus ou moins en rapport avec la situation)
Le piton a quand mme traverser de nuit sans lumire hors passage piton et il me semble une route  80 kmh typiquement

----------


## sergio_is_back

> La collision tait le dernier maillon d'une longue chane d'actions et de dcisions prises par une organisation qui, malheureusement, n'a pas fait de la scurit sa priorit absolue , a dclar le prsident du NTSB, Robert Sumwalt. La chambre a critiqu une srie de dcisions d'Uber qui, selon elle, rsultaient d'une  culture de scurit inefficace   l'poque.


J'avais dj voqu, et c'est toujours mon opinion, que les voitures autonomes sont d'abord penses pour rapporter du pognon et que l'argument scuritaire n'est que purement marketing et ce que je lis partout me conforte dans cette voie...




> Certains critiques se sont demand pourquoi laccent est mis sur la mort dun seul piton lorsque les pitons amricains tus dans des accidents de la route ont atteint leur plus haut niveau en 30 ans en 2018 (ils taient prs de 6 300).


Parce que l'argument scuritaire a t matraqu  n'en plus finir pour vanter les mrites (supposs) de la voiture autonome... 

Plus grande scurit au volant, moins de fatigue, moins de morts sur les routes, circulation plus fluide, moins de pollution, etc...
En gros la voiture autonome allait conduire mieux que les humains... Bon  voir comment certains conduisent dans certains cas, a pourrait s'avrer vrai.... 
La vrit c'est que UBER, et les autres, ne cherchent qu'a faire de l'argent avec leurs bagnoles...

----------


## urumaru

@macslan : et en France, tu crois que les vlos ont le droit de rouler sur quelles routes ? et si tu crves, et que tu dois marcher, comme tu es piton hors de ville, les vhicules ont le "droit" de te rouler dessus ?
Je suis sidr par ta remarque "Le piton a quand mme traverser de nuit sans lumire hors passage piton et il me semble une route  80 kmh typiquement"

Enfin, au 21me sicle, sais tu que certaines automobiles embarquent des camras infra rouge et des radars millimtriques pour voir par temps de brouillard ou de pluie ?
Tu n'es pas trs au fait des technologies, n'est ce pas ? DOnc pour toi un piton est un humain qui est forcment en ville sur un trottoir ? et dans nos campagnes, ce ne serait plus un humain ?
Drole de vision des choses, problme de maturit, inconscience, absence de rflexion ?

Faut arrter de sauter sur ton smartphone  tout va, a empche de rflchir...et rflexion et spontanit ne font pas bon mnage.

----------


## Uther

> J'avais dj voqu, et c'est toujours mon opinion, que les voitures autonomes sont d'abord penses pour rapporter du pognon et que l'argument scuritaire n'est que purement marketing et ce que je lis partout me conforte dans cette voie...


Je vais te donner un scoop, les voiture non autonomes sont tout autant penses pour rapporter du pognon. Et si les constructeur peuvent gagner de l'argent au dtriment de la scurit ou de lenvironnement ils ne s'en privent pas (cf. Volkswagen). Note que c'est aussi valable pour 99% des socits qui produisent quoi que se soit et encore je pense que je suis optimiste.





> Parce que l'argument scuritaire a t matraqu  n'en plus finir pour vanter les mrites (supposs) de la voiture autonome... 
> 
> Plus grande scurit au volant, moins de fatigue, moins de morts sur les routes, circulation plus fluide, moins de pollution, etc...
> En gros la voiture autonome allait conduire mieux que les humains... Bon  voir comment certains conduisent dans certains cas, a pourrait s'avrer vrai.... 
> La vrit c'est que UBER, et les autres, ne cherchent qu'a faire de l'argent avec leurs bagnoles...


C'est ventuellement possible dans le futur si les IA continuent de s'amliorer. 
En attendant personne de srieux, pas mme Tesla, Uber, Google, ... n'ont dit que les voitures autonomes en test actuellement l'taient. C'est pas pour rien qu'elles oprent sous le contrle d'un pilote humain.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Une conductrice de secours d'Uber inculpe dans un accident de conduite autonome de 2018 qui a tu une femme,*
*Pour avoir t distraite dans les moments prcdant l'accident mortel*

Un grand jury du comt de Maricopa a accus une conductrice de secours dUber d'homicide par ngligence dans un accident survenu le 18 mars 2018  Tempe qui a tu une femme, selon lacte daccusation. Selon la vido enregistre par une camra interne de la voiture Uber, Rafaela Vasquez, une femme de 46 ans, avait regard dans la direction de ses genoux  plusieurs reprises dans les secondes qui ont prcd l'accident du SUV Volvo, en mode autonome, qui a frapp et tu Elaine Herzberg, ge de 49 ans. Lanne dernire, les procureurs ont dcid de ne pas inculper Uber au pnal.

L'accident s'est produit aprs la tombe de la nuit sur un tronon bien clair de Mill Avenue. Elaine Herzberg traversait la route  plusieurs voies avec son vlo lorsque le SUV d'Uber l'a heurte  une vitesse de 38 miles par heure (61 km/h). Les autorits ont dcouvert que Vasquez avait regard sur son tlphone une mission de tl-ralit appele The Voice juste avant l'accident. 


Vasquez est accus d'homicide par ngligence, une accusation similaire  celle d'homicide involontaire qui entrane une peine recommande de 2,5 ans. Cependant, le grand jury a galement estim que le crime a t commis avec un "instrument dangereux",  savoir la voiture. Lorsque l'homicide par ngligence est commis avec une arme ou un instrument dangereux, la peine recommande passe  six ans.

Le bureau du procureur du comt de Maricopa, Allister Adel, a dclar mardi que Rafaela Vasquez a t inculpe le 27 aot dans l'accident de 2018  Tempe. Vasquez a plaid non coupable mardi dernier lors d'une audience de mise en accusation. Elle a t libre avec un dispositif de surveillance  la cheville en attendant son procs.

 La distraction au volant est un problme de grande importance dans notre communaut , a dclar un avocat du comt de Maricopa dans un communiqu de presse.  Lorsqu'un conducteur prend le volant d'une voiture, il a la responsabilit de contrler et d'utiliser ce vhicule en toute scurit et dans le respect de la loi .

Selon un rapport prliminaire du NTSB, lagence du gouvernement des tats-Unis charge de la scurit du transport, le logiciel de la voiture a dtect Herzberg plus de cinq secondes avant laccident, mais ne la pas identifie comme un piton avec un vlo traversant la rue loin dun passage pour pitons. Mais les signes des problmes de scurit d'Uber taient vidents pour les insiders de l'entreprise avant mme l'accident. Et au moins un manager d'Uber a tent de sonner l'alarme le 13 mars, quelques jours avant la mort d'Herzberg.

En effet, un ingnieur dmissionnaire d'Uber - Robbie Miller qui a travaill pour le programme de voitures autonomes de Google jusqu'en 2016 - avait envoy un e-mail cinglant (dont The Information a eu copie) au responsable du programme de conduite autonome quelques jours avant la mort de Herzberg.  Une voiture a t endommage presque tous les deux jours en fvrier , a crit Miller.  Nous ne devrions pas frapper des choses tous les 15 000 miles .

Miller a voqu un incident survenu la semaine prcdente (neuf jours avant la mort de Herzberg), lorsqu'un vhicule de test Uber  a roul sur le trottoir sur plusieurs mtres .  A Waymo, je n'aurais pas t surpris que toute la flotte soit immdiatement immobilise pendant des semaines ou plus si un vhicule prsentait le mme comportement , a crit Miller. Au lieu de cela, a-t-il rapport, l'incident  a t essentiellement ignor  jusqu' ce que Miller le porte  l'attention de la direction.

Mais Uber a chapp  la responsabilit pnale pour l'accident.  Aprs un examen trs approfondi de toutes les preuves prsentes, ce bureau a dtermin qu'il n'y a aucune base de responsabilit pnale pour la socit Uber , a crit en mars 2019 le bureau du procureur du comt de Yavapai dans une lettre au procureur du comt de Maricopa dans lequel se trouve la ville de Tempe . Uber a conclu un accord rapide avec les hritiers de Herzberg.

Malgr des facteurs qui impliquent Uber dans laccident, comment convaincre un jury qu'Uber tait en faute alors que le chauffeur avait essentiellement abandonn toute attention pour regarder son mission prfre.


*De nombreux facteurs ont conduit  cette tragdie, selon le rapport du  NTSB*

En 2018, un rapport prliminaire a rvl que le vhicule n'avait pas serr ses freins avant de heurter Herzberg. Uber avait dconnect le systme d'vitement des collisions install en usine sur la Volvo. Bien que le systme autonome du vhicule Uber ait dtect Herzberg avant l'impact, le vhicule - et Uber - comptaient sur Vasquez pour prendre des mesures ncessaires en cas d'urgence. Lagence a conclu que la dsactivation par Uber de ce systme de freinage d'urgence a augment les risques associs aux essais de vhicules autonomes sur la voie publique. 

Le systme de conduite autonome dUber a dtect Herzberg 5,6 secondes avant l'accident. Mais il n'a pas russi  dterminer si elle tait un cycliste, une pitonne ou un objet inconnu, ou si elle se dirigeait vers la trajectoire du vhicule, a indiqu lagence. 

 Si le conducteur du vhicule avait t attentif, elle aurait probablement eu suffisamment de temps pour dtecter le piton qui traversait et ragir pour viter l'accident ou attnuer l'impact , a indiqu le rapport final du NTSB en novembre 2019.  La distraction visuelle prolonge de la conductrice, un effet typique de la complaisance de l'automatisation, l'a empche de dtecter le piton  temps pour viter la collision . 

Dautres facteurs qui ont contribu  laccident cits par lagence comprenaient les procdures de scurit inadquates d'Uber et la surveillance inefficace de ses conducteurs, la dcision de Herzberg de traverser la rue  l'extrieur d'un passage pour pitons, et la surveillance insuffisante du ministre des Transports de l'Arizona concernant les tests de conduite autonome des vhicules. Il faut noter aussi que la nuit de l'accident, la conductrice a ni aux enquteurs qu'elle regardait son tlphone  ce moment-l.

Ce tout premier accident mortel dUber a eu des rpercussions dans toute l'industrie automobile et dans la Silicon Valley et a forc d'autres entreprises  ralentir ce qui avait t une marche rapide vers des services autonomes de covoiturage sur les routes publiques. Uber a retir ses voitures  conduite autonome de l'Arizona la veille de la publication par le NTSB de son rapport prliminaire sur l'accident, et suite  une interdiction du gouverneur de lArizona Doug Ducey aprs l'crasement de Herzberg. 

Neuf mois aprs l'accident, Uber a finalement repris les essais  une chelle beaucoup plus rduite  Pittsburgh. Esprons quUber a travaill  mettre en place des mesures ncessaires pour que les pilotes de secours ne soient plus distraits alors que les vhicules sont en marche.

Sources : Acte daccusation, Grand Jury

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de linculpation de la conductrice de secours ?
 ::fleche::  Le vhicule autonome Uber na pas reconnu la pitonne pour freiner seul. Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Uber na pas t inculp au pnal dans laffaire. Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  La responsabilit pnale d'Uber n'est pas engage dans la mort de la femme fauche par l'un de ses vhicules autonomes, selon une dcision de justice
 ::fleche::  Accident Uber : le NTSB reproche  l'entreprise de ne pas accorder suffisamment d'attention  la scurit, mais voque galement la conductrice distraite
 ::fleche::  Accident Uber : l'oprateur  bord du vhicule suivait une mission TV sur son portable, la collision tait entirement vitable, selon la police
 ::fleche::  Accident Uber : les capteurs du vhicule taient fonctionnels, mais il y avait un problme logiciel, d'aprs l'enqute prliminaire du NTSB

----------


## archqt

C'est l que l'on voit la diffrence avec la France. En France, aller je suis svre 1 an ferme et 2 ans avec sursis donc autant dire quasi rien (car en dessous de 2 ans ferme il n'y a pas de prison). Du coup cela explique les violences dans certains quartiers villes ou les mecs ressortent des commissariats des dizaines de fois sans jamais tre condamns.

L bas 6 annes, logique pour une vie prise.

----------


## Christian_B

> Il faut bien penser que le nombre de vhicule autonome est quasi nul compar au reste du trafic


En effet. Vu leur prix et les contraintes absurdes actuellement (attention soutenue sans conduire rellement), ces voitures sont rserves  des amricains trop riches et pas trs malins, qui veulent toujours ce qu'il y a le plus cher. Cela risque de rester le cas encore assez longtemps.

Par contre :



> Au risque de faire bondir les aficionados de l'IA, un algorithme ne pourra jamais s'adapter de faon intelligente


Il ne faut jamais dire jamais.  :;):  Ce sera difficile et peut-tre long mais rien n'empche d'arriver un jour  des solutions fiables en matire de conduite automatique (relle, pas vendue mensongrement comme actuellement).




> Il y a mme un prsident amricain qui ne croit toujours pas aux impacts de l'humain sur l'environnement, c'est vous dire qu'on loin d'tre prt  crer un IA crdible !


Le rapport n'est pas vident. C'est plutt un exemple des limites, dans certains cas, de l'intelligence, ou plutt de la rationalit humaine collective (pour qu'un Trump ait pu tre lu).

----------


## el_slapper

Le truc, c'est que les voitures autonomes, c'est "presque prt" depuis des annes. D'ailleurs, les performances sur autoroute sont impressionnantes (en srie sur certaines Tesla). Mais depuis, a pdale dans la semoule.

Alors un truc qui conduit  ma place sur autoroute, je prends (encore que, je ne prends quasiment plus l'autoroute), mais a n'en fait pas une voiture autonome. Je ne fais pas de pronostics, je constate juste qu'aprs des dparts prometteurs, a semble caler. Il leur faut, j'ai l'impression, changer de philosophie. Elon Musk l'a fait avec Tesla, il a chang de philosophie de fabrication, et soudain il fait du profit. Saura-t-il le faire pour les voitures automatiques avec le mme succs? Impossible  prdire. Impossible  dire aussi si quelqu'un d'autre y arrivera avant lui.

----------


## Fagus

Uber fait rouler un engin mortel : une voiture autonome non fiable, dont la scurit anti-collision a t dlibrment coupe par convenance (moins de faux +), avec un humain qui n'a rien  faire 99% du temps MAIS, doit rester attentif  chaque instant y compris  l'heure de dormir et en restant immobile. Uber n'a pas systme de suivi du regard (conomie ?) pour vrifier que l'humain regarde la route.

*La conclusion est que tout le monde a bien fait son job.*
 L'humain ne servait manifestement qu' endosser le pnal lorsque l'accident prvu par les ing est survenu et il a bien fait son job. La direction est contente car le programme va plus vite pour moins cher. Les avocats ont t bien pays et ont bien boss.  L'tat qui a autoris tout a est bien content de rejeter sur l'humain son indiffrence lche lors  de la certification.

Tout va bien dans le meilleur des mondes o l'humain n'est qu'un objet parmi d'autres.

----------


## ManPaq

> Citation Envoy par Dasoft Voir le message
> Il y a mme un prsident amricain qui ne croit toujours pas aux impacts de l'humain sur l'environnement, c'est vous dire qu'on loin d'tre prt  crer un IA crdible !





> Le rapport n'est pas vident. C'est plutt un exemple des limites, dans certains cas, de l'intelligence, ou plutt de la rationalit humaine collective (pour qu'un Trump ait pu tre lu).  Envoy par Christian_B.


La remarque est intressante: Trump ne nie pas le changement climatique mais s'appuie avec dmagogie sur les conclusions des scientifiques qui estiment que les rpercussions sont ingales  la surface du globe et que l'Amrique du Nord sera faiblement impacte ... not in my backyard. De mme les voitures autonomes respectent un protocole qui leur confre ce statut dans lequel, actuellement le pilote est attentif aux vnements affectant la conduite, mais en dehors de cette limite le vhicule n'est qu'une IA aux comptences mineures.
Hors des limites imposes (par la science dans ces deux cas) l'arbitraire gouverne en toute quitude : le comportement de Trump est irresponsable comme celui de la conductrice (inaction pour eux deux) et la mort guette au tournant.

----------

